# Endurohelm / Enduro Helm  ... kein Full Face



## rzOne20 (18. Februar 2013)

ich suche einen helm zum enduro/freeriden/vertriden! also einen helm mit etwas mehr schutz im heck als herkömmliche helme. recht viel gibts ja nit zu sagen. kriterien?

so ungefähr:
- guter schutz, auch für hinterkopf
- ca max 300 g
- gut belüftet
- stylisch
- spannsystem evtl mit 1 hand zu bedienen
...?

welche kriterien stehen für guten helm (außer das er passt) ?

live hab ich bisher gesehen den giro feature in gelb. sieht voll fetzig aus, besitzer ist zufrieden, schutz schein gut zu sein (geht hinten weit runter) und er ist sehr sehr günstig ... meist für 70 euro zu bekommen.

andere kandidaten? welche fahrt ihr?


----------



## scylla (18. Februar 2013)

- poc trabec (sehr gut, auch von der belüftung, obwohl's nicht so aussieht... nur das einstellsystem ist bissi schlecht, lockert sich bei mir immer von selber)

- specialized vice (sehr leicht und sehr gut belüftet, aber bei meinem alten sind immer die helmpolster auseinandergefallen. ich hoffe, da wurde mittlerweile nachgearbeitet.)

von urge gibt's einen neuen am helm. sieht auch interessant aus, den werd ich mir auch mal anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (18. Februar 2013)

den vice hatte ich schon auf, passt recht gut.
mir wurde im laden erklärt warum die zb poc trabec, urge enduromatic, giro feature so wenig belüftungsöffungen haben....
.... soll im wald ein vorteil sein, da fährt quasi kein ast rein!?

plausibel ... ja/nein ... für mich ja???? was denkt ihr.

die drei eben genannten wären meine fav. poc fällt wg preis ganz klar raus.


----------



## kaptan (18. Februar 2013)

Giro feature


----------



## zec (18. Februar 2013)

Hmm, also ich fahre seit 1998 Mountainbike, hauptsächlich im Wald ( ;-) ) und mir ist bisher noch kein Ast durch die Belüftungsöffnung "gehüpft" - kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das der Grund sein soll. Die Teile sollen einfach bei der Stabilität in Richtung Fullface gehen, würde ich mal sagen.
Ansonsten habe ich selber auch den Vice und bin sehr zufrieden (eben nachgewogen -> 314g in "S"). Den POC habe ich auch probiert, aber der passte nicht auf meine Rübe.


----------



## rzOne20 (18. Februar 2013)

gibts in wien keine hüpfenden äste ;-) ... hihi in oberösterreich schon . de hund de verd....


----------



## Yeti666 (19. Februar 2013)

Natürlich kann immer etwas passieren wenn man im Tiefflug durchs Unterholz kachelt. Bei uns im Dunklen Wald gibts sogar Springbäume aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist doch eher gering und ich würde mir dann lieber ne Panzerglasbrille zulegen! Der Urge ist bei mir seit 2Jahren im Einsatz und macht einen guten Job, die Belüftung ist nicht ganz optimal. 
Der neue Bell Endurohelm scheint noch eine Option.
http://www.bike-magazin.de/events/e...uper-am-helm-mit-kamera-halterung/a13095.html


----------



## zec (20. Februar 2013)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> gibts in wien keine hüpfenden äste ;-) ...


Wies in Wien ausschaut kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber zumindest in Kärnten gibts keine hüpfenden Äste  .
Der Bell-Helm schaut interessant aus. Zwar ein wenig kantig, aber trotzdem recht gut durchdacht.


----------



## DaCrazyP (21. Februar 2013)

Ich wollte auch gerade den Bell Super mal reinschmeiÃen. Suche selber einen Helm und finde ihn auch sehr interessant, wobei ca. 130â¬ schon recht happig sind. Aber wenn er gut sitzt und gut schÃ¼tzt, sollte das einem Wert sein. Und fÃ¼r Leute, die filmen mÃ¶chten, hat er sogar eine Gopro-Halterung.


----------



## Mephisto_ (21. Februar 2013)

Fahre zurzeit den 661 Recon. Belüftung ist ok, Sitz auf meiner Rübe Super.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. Februar 2013)

Der Jet-Helm von Urge!!! Passt leider nicht auf meinen Schädel, schade. Sollte der Ersatz für meinen altgedienten Troy Lee Edge werden.

http://www.chopmtb.com/2012/11/12/check-out-the-new-urge-real-jet-enduro-helmet-are-you-feeling-it/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## embee (21. Februar 2013)

Fahr den Fox Flux und find den super... und nicht zu teuer  Wiegt allerdings bisschen mehr als die 300g, die du angegeben hast.

Kriegste hier z.B. nachgeworfen: 
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p.../FOX-Flux-MTB-Helm-Mod-2012.html#var_81689774


----------



## GeorgeP (23. Februar 2013)

Hi

Ich fahre den Giro Feature sowie den Specialized Vice, im sommer ist der Giro einfach zu warm. Aber jetzt zur kalten jahreszeit einfach top !


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Februar 2013)

Sind das Fahndungsfotos?


----------



## rzOne20 (23. Februar 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Sind das Fahndungsfotos?


----------



## GeorgeP (23. Februar 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Sind das Fahndungsfotos?




das sieht man doch


----------



## RobG301 (1. März 2013)

Hat wer den Endur-O-Matic und kann sagen wie er ausfällt? Der geht ja leider nur bis 60cm Kopfumfang laut Urge und hab aber 62er Kopfumfang! Weiß nur nicht ob dann mit Abpolstern noch was zu machen ist oder die Schale schlichtweg zu klein ist!

661 Recon werf ich mal als Endurohelm in die Runde oder den Bell Super Enduro (hat sogar ne GoPro Halterung)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldie-pilot (1. März 2013)

Hab jetzt den POC Trabec, passt mir super.
Hab auch den Urge Enduromatic probiert, hat mir überhaupt nicht gepasst - unbedingt probieren...
Hatte 4 Jahre den Fox Flux und der war auch ok.
Optisch find ich den Urge am besten, aber wenn er nicht passt...
Den POC fand ich nie besonders prickelnd, aber er passt...


----------



## IkilledKenny (20. April 2013)

Ich suche momentan auch einen Endurohelm. Neben Schutzwirkung, Belüftung, Style und Preis ist für mich noch ein Kriterium, dass er angenehm mit ner Goggle zu tragen sein sollte. Im Rennen sind momentan noch:

Poc trabec
bell super
urge endur-o-matic
giro feature
661 recon

Gibts da mit irgendwelchen genannten Modellen schlechte oder besonders gute Erfahrungen? Würd mir ungern gleich alle bestellen um sie zu testen. Optisch gefällt mir der Poc am besten aber der Preis schreckt mich noch etwas ab.


----------



## rzOne20 (20. April 2013)

Die genannten hatte ich auch im Visier! Am meisten optisch und von der gopro Halterung hätte mich der Giro überzeugt!
Aus belüftungsgründen hab ich dann aber einen hex genommen


----------



## IkilledKenny (20. April 2013)

Nen gut belüfteten am Helm für normale Touren hab ich schon ich brauch aber dringend was das sich gut mit ner Goggle kombinieren lässt da mir mit normalen Brillen immer gleich die Augen tränen was nich so praktisch ist.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (22. April 2013)

Ich Fahr den Giro Feature immer mit Goggle hÃ¤lt Super, und ist genug Platz.

Der Giro Feature wirkt auch nicht wie ein Klops auf dem Kopf, der 661 Recon und Rpecialized vice  sind schon recht Klobige Helme.

Ich werfe dann man noch den O'neal Orbiter  in die runde, ist auch noch mit 80â¬ gut bezahlbar.


----------



## Fuzzyhead (22. April 2013)

Der Urge Endur-0-matic ist ein guter Helm, wegen unzureichender Belüftung nicht für Uphill oder Niedergeschwindigkeitspassagen ausgelegt.


----------



## ur-anus (22. April 2013)

hab den giro feature... ist ein top helm und sicher der mit dem besten preis leistungsverhältnis... hab meinen direkt in usa bestellt, war inkl. versand noch um 35 billiger als im günstigsten online shop


----------



## wholeStepDown (23. April 2013)

da ich eh was bei BMO bestellen musste und mir leider alle Giros nicht passen (liege genau zwischen den Größen) habe ich aus Neugierde mal den neuen TSG Allmountain/Enduro Helm mitbestellt:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Kleidung/Helm/Substance-2-0-Solid-Color-All-Mountain-Helm-2013-Flat-White.html

Aus irgendeinem Grund habe ich relativ geringe Erwartungen, aber man wird sehen...

edit: hab noch ein real foto im netz gefunden (test/reviews usw gibts keine):


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (23. April 2013)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal den Giro Feature bestellt, der klingt für mich noch am besten.
Bin mal gespannt, wurde heute versandt.


----------



## purestrain (24. April 2013)

Meiner müsste heute auch ankommen, wurde ebenfalls gestern Versand  Ich hoffe mit 1-2mm Haarschnitt wird der nicht zu warm, momentan trage ich noch andauernd einen Buff unterm Helm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meinung89 (25. April 2013)

so ich lese hier einfach mal weiter mit da ich auch auf der suche nach so einem helm bin


----------



## narf41 (25. April 2013)

Recon 661: Belüftung gut, aber wenn man im Grenzbereich der angegebenen Größen liegt, schlecht passend zu bekommen imho. Trägt auch massivst auf (Pilz).
Aufgrund der Größenprobleme bei mir (liege quasi zwischen zwei Größen) mustere ich meinen nach 3 Probefahrten aus.

Urge Endur-O-Matic: Mir passt er super, aber schon bei den jetzigen Temperaturen (ab 15 Grad) im Uphill für mich untragbar. Zweimal und nie wieder  Also eher für kalte Tage oder Abfahrtstouren ohne viel Gestrampel.
Sieht zudem am besten aus, sowohl mit als auch ohne Kopf darin.

Specialized Vice: Belüftung top, Anpassung klasse. Soll Schweiß Richtung Augen durchlassen, muss ich an wäremeren Tagen testen. Trägt auf, aber anders als der 661. Liegt an der Kante oben, unten schmaler zulaufend, daher kein Pilzkopf.


----------



## rzOne20 (25. April 2013)

hat den bell super schon wer? hätte ich mich aus belüftungsgründen nicht schon vor 3 wochen für den giro hex entschieden (hat fast den gleichen schutzraum wie der feature) wurdich den wohl nehmen?

https://www.google.at/search?q=bell...Q&biw=1024&bih=672&sei=W4d5UdyZMcOutAbCroHQDQ


----------



## DaCrazyP (25. April 2013)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> hat den bell super schon wer?



Soweit ich weiß, ist der noch nicht auf dem Markt... habe ihn aber vorbestellt und werde dann zeitnah mal was dazu schreiben, sobald ich ihn mal auf dem Kopf hatte.


----------



## Dakeyras (7. Mai 2013)

Aufgrund Kopfschmerzproblematik mit dem alten helm (Bell Sequence; passform eigentlich gut, nur wegen der straps etwas zuviel druck auf den schläfen) musste jetzt ein neuer helm her.

ich hab auch sonst das problem, dass mir kein Helm richtig passt. habe eher einen schmalen kopf. Giro ist mir zB zu "rund" und dadurch an den Schläfen und der Stirn zu eng.

probiert hatte ich den Specialized Vice, Giro Hex und 661 Recon Stealth.
gepasst hat mir keiner. der Recon sah zudem auch auf meinem kopf riesig aus. 

Giro Feature und Urge-Enduromatik waren von anfang an draußen, da mir die zu massiv bzw zu wenig belüftet aussahen. POC fiel aus Preisgründen weg.


Hatte die Rabataktion bei BMO am Wochenende genutzt und mir den Kali Avana bestellt und der passt wie angegossen. Belüftung ist klasse, er ist nicht allzu riesig aus (ich seh mit helm irgendwie immer merkwürdig aus  ). 

Verarbeitung und Einstellbarkeit ist super. scheint so als hätte ich endlich einen passenden helm für meine Birne gefunden


----------



## IkilledKenny (10. Mai 2013)

Poc hab ich inzwischen anprobiert und find ihn nich so geil. Ich werd wohl auch auf den bell super warten hoffentlich bekommt man den bald.

Mit meinem Bell Variant bin ich sehr zufrieden der funktioniert nur leider nicht mit Goggle aber für "normale" Touren behalte ich den auf jeden Fall. Bekomm da nur im Winter mit Helmuntermütze auch zu viel Druck auf die Schläfen.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (10. Mai 2013)

DaCrazyP schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, ist der noch nicht auf dem Markt... habe ihn aber vorbestellt und werde dann zeitnah mal was dazu schreiben, sobald ich ihn mal auf dem Kopf hatte.



Wo bestellt man den vor? wieviel kostet der?


----------



## DaCrazyP (10. Mai 2013)

Ich habe den bei Hibike vorbestellt. Preis war bei einer Rabattaktion. Normal liegt der glaub ich bei ca. 130â¬.


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Mai 2013)

die suche hat leider nix ausgespukt, deshalb frag ich mal hier...

kann man für den Endur-O-matic die polster nachbestellen? und wenn ja wo?

bin mit meinem helm super zufrieden und er sieht auch nach fast 2 jahren immer noch top aus nur will ich mir mal neue polster gönnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fuzzyhead (13. Mai 2013)

urge distributor? oder lokaler urge händler


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (13. Mai 2013)

Gibt es hier Erfahrungen mit dem Fox Flux ?
Bin etwas am stöbern nach AM/Touren Helmen.


----------



## embee (13. Mai 2013)

der_Schwabe81 schrieb:


> Gibt es hier Erfahrungen mit dem Fox Flux ?
> Bin etwas am stöbern nach AM/Touren Helmen.


seit knapp nem Jahr im Einsatz... bisher top! Passt mir auf meine Rübe super und sieht nicht so schlimm nach Vogelnest aus  Lüftung ist imho auch echt gut.


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Mai 2013)

Fuzzyhead schrieb:


> urge distributor? oder lokaler urge händler



einen lokalen dealer hab ich leider nicht da keiner in meiner gegend die helme verkauft.... 
und wer ist der distributor?


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (13. Mai 2013)

embee schrieb:


> seit knapp nem Jahr im Einsatz... bisher top! Passt mir auf meine Rübe super und sieht nicht so schlimm nach Vogelnest aus  Lüftung ist imho auch echt gut.



Danke Dir ... Hast Du das Ding auch zum Touren auf (im Sommer) ?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. Mai 2013)

Urge-Vertrieb hat G&S-Distribution.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Mai 2013)

super vielen dank...


----------



## pat (14. Mai 2013)

der_Schwabe81 schrieb:


> Gibt es hier Erfahrungen mit dem Fox Flux ?


Ja. Fahre den seit mehreren Jahren und kann ihn grundsätzlich empfehlen. Robust, guter Schutz inkl. am Hinterkopf weiter runter, brauchbare Lüftung, nette Optik, div. Farben zur Auswahl. 
Das Gewicht könnte gerne etwas niedriger sein, ist halt die Kehrseite der robusten und widerstandsfähigen Bauweise. Das Verstellsystem ist etwas fummelig, kein Drehrad für die Kopfweite (ausser das hätten sie mittlerweile verbessert, weiss nicht). 

Wenn man bisschen rumschaut, findet man z.T. sehr günstige Angebote für den Flux. Da kann man ohne Bedenken zuschlagen und erhält einen bewährten, gut funktionierenden AM/EN-Helm.

Am wichtigsten ist allerdings immer noch die Passform. Darum anprobieren! So gut der Helm sein mag, wenn er nicht zum Kopf passt, stimmt's nicht.

Gruss pat


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (14. Mai 2013)

@pat
Ich danke Dir für Deine ausführliche Information.
Habe ihn jetzt mal für 59Flocken (mit-)bestellt, und im Notfall geht er eben zurück.

Danke der_Schwabe


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Mai 2013)

wo hast du den fox flux für 59 bestellt?


----------



## embee (15. Mai 2013)

der_Schwabe81 schrieb:


> @pat
> Ich danke Dir für Deine ausführliche Information.
> Habe ihn jetzt mal für 59Flocken (mit-)bestellt, und im Notfall geht er eben zurück.
> 
> Danke der_Schwabe


Gute Wahl, übrigens auch im Sommer


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Mai 2013)

hab ihn immer noch net gefunden für 59 tacken.... nur die frauen modelle


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (15. Mai 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> hab ihn immer noch net gefunden für 59 tacken.... nur die frauen modelle



Skandal ... wollte Dir eben den Flux für 59 verlinken, und was sehe ich da ... jetzt kostet er wieder 99 
ja hoffentlich passt er mir auch ... denn ne nummer größer/kleiner für 40 mehr, werde ich nicht nehmen 

Und es hat mich noch gewundert das der Helm bei Fahrrad.de und bikeunit.de 69 und bei bruegelmann.de 59 kostet. Obwohl die 3 "Läden" alle zum internetstores.de gehören!


----------



## Al_Borland (15. Mai 2013)

Schmuss noch mal einen Punkt für den 661 Recon verteilen. Ich hatte mir zunächst die große Version geordert, die mir laut Größentabelle eigentlich perfekt hätte passen müssen. War mir allerdings viel zu groß, weshalb ich ihn dann gegen die kleine Größe tauschte. (Meine Birne misst 58cm.) Der passt nun perfekt, sieht nicht zu pilzmäßig aus und ist gut belüftet. Empfehlung meinerseits.


----------



## piilu (16. Mai 2013)

Uvex XP100 einfach nen superteil


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. Mai 2013)

der_Schwabe81 schrieb:


> Skandal ... wollte Dir eben den Flux für 59 verlinken, und was sehe ich da ... jetzt kostet er wieder 99
> ja hoffentlich passt er mir auch ... denn ne nummer größer/kleiner für 40 mehr, werde ich nicht nehmen
> 
> Und es hat mich noch gewundert das der Helm bei Fahrrad.de und bikeunit.de 69 und bei bruegelmann.de 59 kostet. Obwohl die 3 "Läden" alle zum internetstores.de gehören!




trotzdem danke ... werd ich halt noch auf nen anderen schnapper warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wholeStepDown (16. Mai 2013)

piilu schrieb:


> Uvex XP100 einfach nen superteil



fahr ich nun seit über 8 Jahren- immer noch den selben. Heute sind (nach gut 8 Jahren) mal neue Polster angekommen- freue mich tatsächlich schon sehr auf diese 
Einfach bester Helm bisher (und ich habe schon über 20 andere probiert)!

edit: die 2009er Version war auch nett:


----------



## zero-bond (16. Mai 2013)

Also ich habe den Trabec Race und bin sehr zu frieden, Passform ist Top und die Belüftung ist auch bei Uphill ok. Der Preis ist allerdings gesalzen. Habe den MIPS zum Preis des Race bekommen. Glück gehabt ;-)


----------



## pat (17. Mai 2013)

Hab meinen Flux und der tut's noch, von daher keinen konkreten Bedarf.

Hab letzthin aus Neugierde, weil ich eh grad im Shop stand und Zeit hatte, ein paar Helme anprobiert.

661 Recon, schicke Optik, leider nur zwei Grössen. Es stand nur der grosse zur Anprobe zur Verfügung, mit 59cm Kopfumfang musste ich das Verstellsystem auf Anschlag zumachen. Fühlte sich dann erstaunlicherweise nicht mal so schlecht an, vermittelte aber optisch doch ein gewisses 'Pilzkopf-Flair'.  Müsste mal die kleine Grösse anprobieren.

Speci Vice, recht leichter Helm mit vielen und grossen Lüftungslöchern. Subjektiv sehr gute Passform. Sicherlich ein Sommerfavorit. Kommt optisch etwas 'viereckig' daher.

Speci Tactic. Die günstige AM Variante zum Vice. Ein paar Lüftungsöffnungen weniger, insb. ohne diesen 'Ramair-Einlass' an der Stirn, aber immer noch guter Durchschnitt. Haptik und Passform empfand ich als identisch zum teureren Vice. Schwerer schien er mir auch nicht. Optisch hat er mir sogar besser gefallen, insb. der grüne.  Laienhafte Aussage, aber wirkte robuster, da man weniger Löcher und mehr Helm für weniger Geld bekommt. Müsste ich mir einen neuen Helm holen, würd's vermutlich der Tactic werden.

Gruss pat


----------



## Al_Borland (17. Mai 2013)

pat schrieb:


> ... 661 Recon, schicke Optik, leider nur zwei Grössen. Es stand nur der grosse zur Anprobe zur Verfügung, mit 59cm Kopfumfang musste ich das Verstellsystem auf Anschlag zumachen. Fühlte sich dann erstaunlicherweise nicht mal so schlecht an, vermittelte aber optisch doch ein gewisses 'Pilzkopf-Flair'.  Müsste mal die kleine Grösse anprobieren...


Selbiges bei mir. Ratschenverschluss auf Anschlag --> kleine Größe probiert --> Passt besser auf den Schädel und macht ne bessere Optik. Passt sogar noch ne Mütze drunter.


----------



## mest1 (18. Mai 2013)

@wholeStepDown   Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Helm und wollt dich mal fragen was du von dem tsg hältst, weil er bei mir auch in der ernsten Wahl ist und ich gern mal ne Meinung darum hören würde ?


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (19. Mai 2013)

Also der Flux sieht bei mir irgendwie nach Calimero aus.
Bin dann quasi wieder bei den Suchenden 
eventuell ist ja der Cuda Enduro was.


----------



## Wolfplayer (19. Mai 2013)

sieht nicht schlecht aus 
hab ihn sogar billiger gefunden 

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Fahrrad-Mountainbike-Schwarz-Freeride-Offroad/dp/B007JKGY7M"]CASCO CUDA Enduro Helm Fahrrad Mountainbike Schwarz Weiß Comp matt Freeride Dirt Offroad: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

leider ist die Version schwarz/weiss Competion nicht in M erhaeltlich 

aber ich favorisiere mehr den Bell Super 2013


----------



## wholeStepDown (19. Mai 2013)

mest1 schrieb:


> @_wholeStepDown_   Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Helm und wollt dich mal fragen was du von dem tsg hältst, weil er bei mir auch in der ernsten Wahl ist und ich gern mal ne Meinung darum hören würde ?



Der TSG war oke (L hat gut gepasst), aber er trägt schon gut auf (Größe/Gewicht) und ich habe mich im Vgl zum Uvex unter letzterem einfach wohler gefühlt- TSG ging wieder zurück.
Ich wollte einfach mal nach Alternativen zu meinem in die Jahre gekommen Uvex schauen, aber bisher hat mir keiner besser gepasst als dieser.

Trotzdem würde ich dem TSG mal eine Chance geben- notfalls schickst ihn halt wieder zurück. In dem Zuge würde ich auch mal den Giro Feature und oder Hex probieren- wenn die bei dir passen, kannst du für unter 100 eine super Helm bekommen.


----------



## mest1 (26. Mai 2013)

@wholeStepDown  Also ich hab mir nach einigen anproben den Giro Hex bestellt, der saß bei mir am besten. Irgendwie saßen auch allgemein die Giro Modelle am besten bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceman601 (26. Mai 2013)

Ich warte immernoch auf den Bell Super....wann der wohl geliefert wird? 
Letztes Jahr vorgestellt und schaffen es nicht das Ding auf den Markt zu bringen....


----------



## aufgehts (26. Mai 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7017927&postcount=1


----------



## Boshard (26. Mai 2013)

Ich hab mir anfang des Jahres den Specialized TacTic in weiÃ gekauft.
binn sehr zufrieden mit dem Helm.

Hab den Helm beim Ãrtlichen HÃ¤nder gekauft fÃ¼r 80â¬


----------



## DaCrazyP (26. Mai 2013)

iceman601 schrieb:


> Ich warte immernoch auf den Bell Super....wann der wohl geliefert wird?
> Letztes Jahr vorgestellt und schaffen es nicht das Ding auf den Markt zu bringen....



Der kommt diese Woche in die Läden. Hab auf dem Dirtmasters Festival mit einem von Bell gesprochen.


----------



## iceman601 (26. Mai 2013)

DaCrazyP schrieb:


> Der kommt diese Woche in die Läden. Hab auf dem Dirtmasters Festival mit einem von Bell gesprochen.




Na SUPER! 

Danke!!


----------



## The Great (26. Mai 2013)

Bell Super wird mein nächster. Habe ihn auch auf dem Dirtmasters anprobiert und hätte ihn auch mitgenommen. War aber unverkäuflich, da die Markteinführung noch bevor steht  Aber klasse Helm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightjumper73 (8. Juni 2013)

Hallo, was haltet ihr vom Scott lin? 

Schon jemand mal anprobiert?


----------



## Al_Borland (9. Juni 2013)

Sieht mir aus wie ein normaler CC-Helm. Der geht hinten nicht sonderlich weit runter.


----------



## Nightjumper73 (9. Juni 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Sieht mir aus wie ein normaler CC-Helm. Der geht hinten nicht sonderlich weit runter.



Ist das nicht mehr als ein CC Helm?

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/.../2013-Scott-Taal-Mips-action1.jpg.3050764.jpg


----------



## Nightjumper73 (9. Juni 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Sieht mir aus wie ein normaler CC-Helm. Der geht hinten nicht sonderlich weit runter.



Ist das nicht mehr als ein CC Helm?

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/.../2013-Scott-Taal-Mips-action1.jpg.3050764.jpg


----------



## Al_Borland (9. Juni 2013)

Sagen wir, ist Ansichtssache.


----------



## IkilledKenny (9. Juni 2013)

Inzwischen schon jemand nen Bell Super bekommen? Warte noch sehnsüchtig drauf weil ich ihn eigentlich in ca 3 Wochen bräuchte aber bis jetzt hab ich noch keine brauchbaren Infos von hibike.

greeeez


----------



## OJMad (10. Juni 2013)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Inzwischen schon jemand nen Bell Super bekommen? Warte noch sehnsüchtig drauf weil ich ihn eigentlich in ca 3 Wochen bräuchte aber bis jetzt hab ich noch keine brauchbaren Infos von hibike.
> 
> greeeez



Endlich


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (10. Juni 2013)

also mehr wie en Endlich darf es wegen mir schon sein 

wobei, bei mir der bestimmt wieder wie Lord Helmchen aussieht ..... gibt irgendwie nur 1-2-3 Helme auf diesem Planeten für meinen Kopf


----------



## OJMad (10. Juni 2013)

Macht einen wertigen Eindruck. Test kann ich dank des tollen Wetters gerade nicht machen. Aber ab morgen solls ja warm werden. Dann sehen wir weiter.

....und ich sollte mal wieder zum Friseur [/QUOTE]


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. Juni 2013)

ist das die richtige größe? sieht irgendwie ziemlich "obendrauf" aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OJMad (10. Juni 2013)

Mein Kopf ist eben sehr hoch. 
Habe aber einen 58-59er Kopfumfang.
Der Helm passt vom Umfang ziemlich genau.
Kann nur einen Klick weiter zudrehen.
Tiefer kommt bei mir kein Helm runter.


----------



## wholeStepDown (15. Juni 2013)

ich wollte heute eigentlich nur kurz kettenöl besorgen...

Habe auch die gleichen Maße wie OJMad- M passt genau, wobei sich die polster wohl noch etwas ausleiern werden.

Tiefer geht der auch bei mir nicht. Der L hätte von der Seite tiefer ausgesehen, war aber viel zu groß.


----------



## IkilledKenny (16. Juni 2013)

Hab meinen Bell Super inzwischen auch bekommen und bin heute das erste mal damit ne Tour gefahren.
Ich bin sehr zufrieden die Belüftung ist besser als gedacht und er sitzt sehr gut.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (16. Juni 2013)

kaptan schrieb:


> Giro feature



+++

Fahre mit dem Teil auch am Gardasee, überhaupt kein Problem!
Wer bei 30 Grad mit einem Helm mehrere Stunden bergauf fährt, egal welches Modell, dem ist eh nicht zu helfen. Der Giro stört jedenfalls nicht am Lenker 
Der Giro sieht halt auf dem Kopf auch nach einem Enduro-Helm aus und nicht wie ein löcheriges Schlumpfhausdach.


----------



## Al_Borland (16. Juni 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> ... löcheriges Schlumpfhausdach.


----------



## OJMad (16. Juni 2013)

Geschmacksache.
Der Giro Feature schaut bei mir einfach total behämmert aus und konnte mich von der Belüftung her nicht wirklich überzeugen.
Heute ne Tour mit dem Bell Super gemacht. Die Lüftung ist wirklich gut.
Sobald man schneller als 10 km/h fährt kommt ordentlich Luft an die Schädeldecke. Ich bin zufrieden


----------



## IkilledKenny (16. Juni 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> +++
> 
> Fahre mit dem Teil auch am Gardasee, überhaupt kein Problem!
> Wer bei 30 Grad mit einem Helm mehrere Stunden bergauf fährt, egal welches Modell, dem ist eh nicht zu helfen. Der Giro stört jedenfalls nicht am Lenker
> Der Giro sieht halt auf dem Kopf auch nach einem Enduro-Helm aus und nicht wie ein löcheriges Schlumpfhausdach.


 
Für dich ist ein Helm also erst ein "Enduro-Helm" wenn er schlecht genug belüftet ist um sicherer auszusehen?


----------



## Elemental (26. Juni 2013)

Wieso blos haben sie den weissen Streifen bei dem weiss-schwarzen Bell Super nicht mittig gemacht...


----------



## karbonara (28. Juni 2013)

Welcher der ganzen Enduro Helme ist denn für Ovale lange und große Köpfe ausgelegt?

Habe leider das Problem das ich einen großen Kopf habe, welcher auf noch länglich ist.
Hatte mir jetzt den Bell Super bestellt in der Größe L bestellt, von der Länge her super, aber an der Seite ist noch gut platz wo er halt nun wackelt und nicht viel Schutz bietet kann.
Als All Mountain Helm hab ich einen ABUS Aduro, welcher gut passt.


Wie sieht es mit den anderen Helmen aus, welche sind eher für Ovale Köpfe gedacht? 
Will den Online Versandhandel mit Bestellungen und Rücksendungen nerven um den richtigen Enduro Helm zu finden. Daher würde ich es gerne eingrenzen.


mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (1. Juli 2013)

Ich hab jetzt mal den Mavic Notch bestellt mal sehen wie der so ist


----------



## Stralov (10. Juli 2013)

Hab heute den Bell Super das erste mal getragen. Ich habe ihn in M. Muss sagen, bei mir sitzt er nicht ganz so hoch und passt sehr gut, auch die Belüftung ist echt toll vorallem bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten und er sieht auch gut aus. Mit einer Goggle lässt er sich gut tragen und es ist leicht das zu handhaben.
ABER... als ich das Visier mal gegen die Goggleklammern tauschen wollte, ist die Schraube, die das Visier hält abgebrochen und ein Teil ist im Gewinde steckengeblieben... Die schraube ist aus Plastik... das Gewinde aus Metall. Echt? Wer macht sowas? Und das an einer Stelle die viel bewegt wird und immer wieder muss man die Schraube lösen und raus und rein... da ist das Brechen doch vorprogrammiert. 
Da hat z.b. ein Urge schon eine ganz andere Qualität... und der Bell ist jetzt nicht gerade billig gewesen. Da bin ich schon etwas enttäuscht, muss ich sagen. Die Materialqualität ist da nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## rzOne20 (10. Juli 2013)

vlt eine sollbruchstelle?


----------



## Stralov (10. Juli 2013)

Kann schon sein. Aber der Helm ist seine 130â¬ dann nunmal einfach nicht wert. Ist nicht die einzige Stelle die ich bedenklich finde. Die kleinen Stifte mit denen man den BÃ¼gel am Hinterkopf verstellt, seh ich auch schon brechen, da man viel Kraft aufwenden muss um diese raus zu ziehen.
Selbst wenn ich ihn jetzt umtausche, weiÃ ich das diese Stelle wieder iwann brechen wird. Sei es in 2 Wochen oder in 5 Monaten. 
Der geht definitv wieder zurÃ¼ck. Billig produziert... echt schade.


----------



## karbonara (10. Juli 2013)

Ich fand den Bell Super eh recht billig wirkend. Er ist nicht schlecht, aber nach 130 wirkt der nicht. Hab mir dann einen SixSixOne Recon gekauft, der wirkt höherwertiger als der Bell und kostet weit weniger.


mfg


----------



## Stralov (10. Juli 2013)

Japp, so seh ich das auch. Der wirkt eher wie ein 50â¬ helm. Zwar gut durchdacht, aber wirklich, wirklich billig produziert.

edit: Hat jmd den Urge Enduromatic oder auch Sixsixone Recon, Fox Flux oder Mavic Notch und kann mir sagen wie gut die sich mit Goggle tragen lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OJMad (10. Juli 2013)

Stralov schrieb:


> Kann schon sein. Aber der Helm ist seine 130â¬ dann nunmal einfach nicht wert. Ist nicht die einzige Stelle die ich bedenklich finde. Die kleinen Stifte mit denen man den BÃ¼gel am Hinterkopf verstellt, seh ich auch schon brechen, da man viel Kraft aufwenden muss um diese raus zu ziehen.
> Selbst wenn ich ihn jetzt umtausche, weiÃ ich das diese Stelle wieder iwann brechen wird. Sei es in 2 Wochen oder in 5 Monaten.
> Der geht definitv wieder zurÃ¼ck. Billig produziert... echt schade.



War bei mir auch so.
Habe dann einen kleinen Schraubenzieher heiÃ gemacht und den rest der Schraube raus gedreht. Dann ne kurze mail an Grofa geschrieben und 2 Tage spÃ¤ter hatte ich eine neue Schraube. Diese ist zwar noch immer aus Plastik, hat aber eine Unterlegscheibe integriert. Damit sollte das Problem mit dem Ãberdrehen behoben sein.
Ganz offensichtlich hat man das Problem bei Bell bereits erkannt.
Schreib einfach eine kurze Mail an Grofa. Lass dir am Besten gleich 2 Schrauben zuschicken.

So long
J.O.

Edit: Notch und Konsorten haben ebenso kleine Stifte fÃ¼r die Verstellung am Hinterkopf.


----------



## Stralov (10. Juli 2013)

Danke für den Tip, das probier ich mal... Metallschrauben wären mir trotzdem lieber.


----------



## OJMad (10. Juli 2013)

Stralov schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip, das probier ich mal... Metallschrauben wären mir trotzdem lieber.



Mir auch. Aber im Notfall ist der Service eben super. Habe bei einem alten Helm auch nach 5 Jahren noch kostenlos Ersatzpolster geschickt bekommen.

Das Ganze darf man bei einem Produkt auch nicht ausser Acht lassen.


----------



## p1nk3y (10. Juli 2013)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal den Mavic Notch bestellt mal sehen wie der so ist



schon bekommen? falls ja bitte paar bilder und vllt. kurzer eindruck wären toll


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (14. Juli 2013)

Habe mir jetzt auch mal den Super bestellt.
Glaube aber nicht das der auf meiner Murmel akzeptabel aussieht.
Habe mir mal paar Kandidaten Rausgeschrieben, und werde die so nach für nach durchtesten.


----------



## jim_morrison (14. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
Ich bin auf der Suchte nach einem Allmountain / Enduro Helm. Zur Zeit habe ich noch einen Alpina Firebird. Es wird jedoch Zeit diesen langsam zu ersetzen. Könnt ihr mir hier ein paar Empfehlungen machen? Habe bis jetzt Helme von 661, POC, CATLIKE, MET und Kask angeschaut.
Gruss und Danke in Voraus, Jim 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## karbonara (14. Juli 2013)

Was soll man empfehlen? Wichtig ist doch das der Helm passt. Optisch hätte mir der Bell Super gefallen, doch der passte bei mir nicht und kaufte mir den 661 Recon. Welchen ich auch Top finde.

mfg


----------



## jim_morrison (14. Juli 2013)

Ich dachte dass sich hier in der Szene vielleicht ein Modell besonders durchgesetzt haben könnte oder so.. Ja der recon gefällt mir auch gut. Hat du bei seinen Kauf ev. Auch noch andere Modelle genauer angeschaut? Gruss

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stralov (15. Juli 2013)

Ich werde als nächstes den Giro Feature probieren. Der ist auch nicht so argh teuer.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (15. Juli 2013)

Stralov schrieb:


> Ich werde als nächstes den Giro Feature probieren. ...



Der sieht aber nicht sehr Luftig aus.

Hier mal die welche ich mir etwas genauer anschauen möchte (in der Hoffnung das einer auf meine Rübe passt).
Bell Super / 661 Recon / Urge All M (wobei der wahrscheinlich auch kein Belüftungs Wunder ist) / O´Neal Orbiter All Mounten / Giro Hex / Poc Trubec / Uvex City 3 / Mavic Noch / Casco Cuda Enduro 
mehr habe ich eigentlich nicht gefunden, was nach AM-Helm mit mehr Hinterkopfschutz aussah.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stralov (15. Juli 2013)

Der Feature wird in den reviews allerdings als gut belüftet angegeben. Die Anzahl der Löcher is da nich unbedingt aussagekräftig. Kommt drauf an wie die Luft im Helm geleitet wird. 
Letzten Endes merkt mans eh erst während der Fahrt. 
Der Bell Super leitet die Luft echt super (höhö) übern Kopp.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (15. Juli 2013)

Wie gesagt ..habe jetzt mal den Super (mit-)Bestellt, und wenn er nicht passt muss er eben wieder zurück.
Würde sowas ja gerne im Laden kaufen. Aber da müsste ich ja in 20 Läden rennen ... und da bin ich mit Sprit und Parkgebühren ja en halbes Vermögen los. Daher wir hier der Online-Handel gewählt. (werde dann eben immer 2-3 Kleinigkeiten mit kaufen, damit es im Rückgabefall nicht ne komplette Nullrunde für den entsprechenden Laden ist)


----------



## Dakeyras (15. Juli 2013)

der_Schwabe81 schrieb:


> mehr habe ich eigentlich nicht gefunden, was nach AM-Helm mit mehr Hinterkopfschutz aussah.




Kali Avana hast du vergessen... 

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...d4/Kali-Avana-Super-Enduro-Helm-Mod-2013.html

Gesendet von meinem HTC One S mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## madre (16. Juli 2013)

Den Bell Super habe ich auch bestellt nachdem ein Kollege den gekauft hatte und er zwar ne Nummer zu klein war für mich aber sich ansonsten gut auf meinem Kopf angefühlt hat. Außerdem finde ich sowohl das GoPRo Feature aber vor allem auch die Möglichkeit eine Google vernünftig dran zu tragen echt super.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (16. Juli 2013)

Zur Belüftung kann ich nur sagen, dass ich mit keinem Helm sonnenausgesetzte Bergaufpassagen fahren würde und man bergab auch einen Integralhelm 6 Stunden lang im Bikepark aushält. Das Thema wird meiner Meinung nach etwas überbewertet, da andere Eigenschaften des Helms, wie etwa die Paßform, sehr viel wichtiger sind.


----------



## Stralov (16. Juli 2013)

Ja, das sehe ich auch so. Bei Langem bergauf zieht man jeden Helm gerne ab. 
Und ich hab auch dickes Haar und bisher noch nie so hitze aufm Kopf gehabt, dass es unerträglich war. Ich denke ein Giro Feature oder der Enduromatic von Urge, werden zu unrecht verurteilt. Die die ihn wirklich haben, berichten da nämlich was anderes.


----------



## JDEM (16. Juli 2013)

Hab ich Feature gelesen? Den kann man auch noch bei 30°C tragen, obwohl er nicht gut belüftet ausschaut.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (16. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte mit dem Feature auch am Gardasee nie Probleme bei Abfahrten.
Vielleicht sollte man bei Bedenken diesbezüglich nicht gerade ein schwarzes Modell kaufen.


----------



## pat (17. Juli 2013)

Stralov schrieb:


> edit: Hat jmd den Urge Enduromatic oder auch Sixsixone Recon, Fox Flux oder Mavic Notch und kann mir sagen wie gut die sich mit Goggle tragen lassen?


Fox Flux geht mit Goggle. Jedenfalls bei mir. Trage dennoch meist eine Bikebrille mit photochromatischen Gläsern.

Gruss pat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stralov (17. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Info!


----------



## Trailst4R (17. Juli 2013)

Hat schon jemand den iXS Trail RS bestellt/bekommen?

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/07...s-der-schleyer-collection-produktvorstellung/


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (17. Juli 2013)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand den iXS Trail RS bestellt/bekommen?



Sieht interessant aus ... aber geben tuts den noch nicht so wie ich das jetzt mitbekommen habe !?

(Super hat leider garnicht gepasst. Nun ist mal der Feature dran)


----------



## Trailst4R (17. Juli 2013)

Bei BMO kann man ihn zumindest bestellen!


----------



## piilu (17. Juli 2013)

Hab vorhin bei Decathlon den hier fÃ¼r 35â¬ entdeckt macht nen ordentlichen Eindruck voralem bei dem Preis


----------



## BrutalHomer (17. Juli 2013)

Wo wir grade beim Thema sind. Gibts vllt einen Helm mit abnehmbarem kinnschutz? Also quasi für normalfahrten nen enduro Helm umd wenns dann in bikepark geht kinnteil anklicken umd fertig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (17. Juli 2013)

ja Casco Viper


----------



## BrutalHomer (17. Juli 2013)

Ok danke is nur echt ähm hässlich...


----------



## karbonara (17. Juli 2013)

MET hat auch einen mit abnehmbaren Kinnschutz.

mfg


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (17. Juli 2013)

BrutalHomer schrieb:


> Wo wir grade beim Thema sind. Gibts vllt einen Helm mit abnehmbarem kinnschutz? Also quasi für normalfahrten nen enduro Helm umd wenns dann in bikepark geht kinnteil anklicken umd fertig?



Da kann ich nur dringend von abraten. Wenn es dich im Bikepark ordentlich auf die Fresse haut, dann ist auch schon manchmal ein richtiger Integralhelm an der Belastungsgrenze.
Diese Helmchen mit Kinnbügelchen vermitteln da nur eine Scheinsicherheit.
Was spricht denn dagegen zwei zu haben?
Ein Integralhelm wie z.B. der 661 "Comp Shifted" kostet echt net die Welt.


----------



## BrutalHomer (17. Juli 2013)

Ja war nur interessehalber. das die nich wirklich toll sind sieht man finde ich auch den Bildern schon... Fahre eigentlich alles mit nem urge dirt-o-matic (schön warm im winter im Sommer leider auch...) Wird wohl doch auch zwei neue rauslaufen


----------



## jengo78 (17. Juli 2013)

Bin auch gerade am Suchen nach einem neuen Helm.
Die Giros sehen alle nach Pilzkopf aus und der Bell sitzt bei mir beschissen.

2 Helm habe ich nun in der engeren Auswahl.

Einmal der Mavic Notch(saugeile Paßform und geiler Preis,Optik ist OK)
und der, hier noch nicht genannte, Troy Lee Designs A1(Paßform überragend,Optik flippig,sehr hochwertig verarbeitet aber sauteuer)

Kann mich nur nicht entscheiden.Der TLD ist schon gewöhnungsbedürftig was die Lackierung angeht(slber,schwarz gloss) aber die Form und Verarbeitung sagen mir echt zu.

Ich weiss jetzt halt auch nicht weiter!?Was denkt Ihr über den TLD??
Too mutch?


----------



## clemsi (18. Juli 2013)

mir hat der auch richtig gut gepasst, musste aber aus ästhetischen Gründen ablehnen


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (18. Juli 2013)

Befürchte ja fast, das mich dieses Thema noch sehr lange begleiten wird. Da ich mit meiner schmalen Murmel, bei Kopfbedeckungen selten Glück habe


----------



## clemsi (19. Juli 2013)

a propos Giro Feature:
http://www.mysportbrands.de/giro-feature-12-mtb-helm-mat-white-gray-evil.html

32â¬ anstatt 89â¬. Wenn der mir passen wÃ¼rde...


----------



## Stralov (19. Juli 2013)

Ja, aber nich in weiß ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (19. Juli 2013)

clemsi schrieb:


> a propos Giro Feature:
> http://www.mysportbrands.de/giro-feature-12-mtb-helm-mat-white-gray-evil.html
> 
> 32 anstatt 89. Wenn der mir passen würde...



Schon probiert?
Mir passt er hervorragend, ganz im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Helmen, die aussehen als würde ich auf meinem Kopf überdimensionale Burger-Brötchen stapeln.
Ich fahre ihn mittlerweile sogar ins Büro, weil Optik und Schutz so viel besser sind als bei den normalen Radl-Helmchen.
Bin schon am überlegen ob ich ihn bei dem Preis net nochmal in weiß hole, ist doch für den Sommer die ideale Farbe...


----------



## clemsi (19. Juli 2013)

ja, ich liege bei den giros zwischen M und L mit 59er umfang. der M passt genau- da darf nix mehr drunter, der L entsprechend zu groß.


----------



## Gurgel (19. Juli 2013)

Danke für den Tipp, da hab ich auch mal zugeschlagen!


----------



## Hannoveraner (19. Juli 2013)

clemsi schrieb:


> a propos Giro Feature:
> http://www.mysportbrands.de/giro-feature-12-mtb-helm-mat-white-gray-evil.html
> 
> 32 anstatt 89. Wenn der mir passen würde...



Guter Tipp


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (19. Juli 2013)

Der in Titanfarbe ist mit 38 Euro auch net wesentlich teurer:
http://www.mysportbrands.de/giro-feature-12-mtb-helm-mat-titanium-icon.html


----------



## OliRay (21. Juli 2013)

Neuer Enduro Helm von iXS am Markt. Tests kommen hier im IBC


----------



## böser_wolf (21. Juli 2013)

ich hab mir jetzt der urge enduro o matic geholt 

den fahren zwar viel  aber er passt am besten 

und das ist das wichtigste


----------



## Al_Borland (21. Juli 2013)

piilu schrieb:


> Hab vorhin bei Decathlon den hier für 35 entdeckt macht nen ordentlichen Eindruck voralem bei dem Preis


Der sieht aus wie ein Scooterhelm.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (21. Juli 2013)

Wie ist denn der Urge Belüftungsmäßig ?
Möchte mir ja en AM-Helm anschaffen. Daher sollte man damit auch normale Familien Touren fahren können. Und nicht das Ding ständig auf und absetzen müssen, nur weil es jetzt mal paar Meter bergauf geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master_KK (23. Juli 2013)

Welche der genannten Helme lassen sich denn gut mit Google fahren?

Bei den jetzigen Temperaturen und dem vielen Staub fahre ich aktuell einen Giro Flak Dirthelm mit meiner Google anstatt nem Fullface. Langsam lösen sich die Polster auf und ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Alternative.

Besser belüftet wäre schön, aber bei langem Uphill zieh ich den Helm eh aus.


----------



## Stralov (23. Juli 2013)

Ich weiß Das der Urge, Der Giro Feature, der Fox Flux und natürlich der Bell Super sehr gut mit Goggle gehn.
Bei mir wird es der Urge, da der am weitesten runter ragt und schön den Kopf umschließt und die Goggle darauf gut hält, ohne nach oben zug zu entwickeln oder zu rutschen.


----------



## Gurgel (23. Juli 2013)

Hab den Giro Feature jetzt bekommen und schon etwas gefahren. Sitzt bei mir nochmal deutlich besser als der Hex, da enger anliegend, nicht so sehr "oben drauf". Und reicht hinten natürlich deutlich weiter runter.

Die Belüftung ist erwartungsgemäß etwas schlechter, aber trotzdem noch gut. Weiß als Farbe macht sich da wohl auch positiv bemerkbar. Und allemal besser als meine Dirtschale. Wird daher in Zukunft die erste Wahl für warme Tage sein.


----------



## rzOne20 (23. Juli 2013)

Gurgel schrieb:


> ....Und reicht hinten natürlich deutlich weiter runter.



 
da hab ich wohl falsche modelle oder vor-prototypen aus 2008 ? weil der unterschied bei mir ist marginal?


----------



## Gurgel (23. Juli 2013)

Die Rückseite des Feature ist bei mir ca. 3,5cm länger als beim Hex (beide M). Find ich jetzt nicht "marginal", ist ja kein Full Face. Wie tief er tatsächlich reicht hängt aber vermutlich auch stark von Kopf- und Passform ab.


----------



## OliRay (23. Juli 2013)

Mit google Denk ich ist der Bell Super nicht schlecht, kommt zumindest bei mir in die engere Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim_morrison (23. Juli 2013)

Wie findet ihr den MET Veleno? Gruss

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tantebrisco (24. Juli 2013)

Der Veleno ist wohl eher bei den klassischen CC Helmen einzuordnen. Ein tiefer gezogenes Modell von MET wäre wohl der Terra. Den gibts aber nur in einer Größe!

Den normalen Klickverschluss am Kinn habe ich durch ein Magnetsystem getauscht, welches ich beim POLO Mopedzubehör erstanden habe.

Auf meinen Kopf passt er wie angegossen, Langzeiterfahrungen sammle ich noch.
Preislich jedenfalls äußerst interessant.


----------



## jim_morrison (24. Juli 2013)

Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht. Kannst du ein Bild von dem Verschluss reinstellen oder mir sagen was es für eine Marke/Modell ist und wo man ihn bekommt? Gruss und danke

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolfplayer (31. Juli 2013)

hatte gestern den Bell Super 2013 und den Fox Flux bekommen....also in Sachen Passform und Tragekompfort ist der Fox schlecht....diese Band einfach nur hinten im Helm anbringen, welche dann stehts auf dem Kopf reibt, 
wenn der Helm fets sitz geht mal garnicht. dann diese Zweihandverstellung hinten ist auch nervig

der Bell sitzt sehr angenehm und hat auch eine einfache Einhandverstellung hinten

zur Belüftung werde ich nach dem WE in Saalbach berichten können nächste Woche.

natürlich nur zum Bell, da der Fox wieder zurückgeht


----------



## clemsi (31. Juli 2013)

hatte den Bell jetzt eine woche lang am gardasee auf, bei teilweise 35°- wenn die klimaanlage erst mal angesprungen ist und ein kleines windchen ging war's kein problem. Davor haben wir alle gelitten, egal ob und mit welchem helm.


----------



## vitaminc (6. August 2013)

Also ich finde es gut, dass es inzwischen Helme gibt, die hinten etwas weiter runter gehen. Wäre es nicht gut, wenn jetzt sowas noch kombiniert wird mit nem abnehmbaren Kinnschutz, ähnlich Casco Viper, nur das der Casco hässlich ist und hinten wiederum nicht tief genug geht.

Ansonsten, der iXS Trail RS würde mir in Blau schon mal gut gefallen:
http://products.ixs-sportsdivision.com/de/mtb-gravity-selection/helmets/trail-rs.html


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. August 2013)

Habe auch seit knapp einem Monat den Bell Super, bin sehr hinsichtlich Passform und Schutz des Hinterkopfes zufrieden. 
Die Cam Halterung taugt allerdings nicht so viel. Da der Helm und somit die Kamera nicht wie beim FF an Wangen und Kinn fixiert ist, wackelts ziemlich. FF funktioniert da deutlich besser.
Mit meinen beiden Goggles, Oakley MX und Spy Magneto, funktionieren ebenfalls nicht so toll. Der Helmausschnitt ist in meinem Fall viel zu klein, so daß der Helm hochdrückt. Goggleposition unterm Schirm ist recht wackelig. Hätte mir da zudem mind. eine Führung für den Gummi gewünscht.


----------



## Trailst4R (23. August 2013)

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem IXS Trails RS? Kompatibilität mit google, Sitz allgemein (wie tief) usw? Könnte mein nächster Helm sein, muss mal schauen wo ich den anprobieren kann.


----------



## trialsrookie (24. August 2013)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem IXS Trails RS? Kompatibilität mit google, Sitz allgemein (wie tief) usw? Könnte mein nächster Helm sein, muss mal schauen wo ich den anprobieren kann.



Gibt's den überhaupt schon wo? In irgendeinem Webshop ist was von 30/09 gestanden ...


----------



## Trailst4R (25. August 2013)

Hm, vor nem Monat konnte man den schwarzen bei BMO noch bestellen, jetzt steht 40 Tage Lieferzeit dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (27. August 2013)

OJMad schrieb:


> War bei mir auch so.
> Habe dann einen kleinen Schraubenzieher heiß gemacht und den rest der Schraube raus gedreht. Dann ne kurze mail an Grofa geschrieben und 2 Tage später hatte ich eine neue Schraube. Diese ist zwar noch immer aus Plastik, hat aber eine Unterlegscheibe integriert. Damit sollte das Problem mit dem Überdrehen behoben sein.
> Ganz offensichtlich hat man das Problem bei Bell bereits erkannt.
> Schreib einfach eine kurze Mail an Grofa. Lass dir am Besten gleich 2 Schrauben zuschicken.
> ...



Danke für den Tip mit dem heißen Schraubenzieher. Habe auch nach 2 Tagen die Ersatzschrauben von Grofa zugeschickt bekommen, allerdings genau die gleichen Plastikdinger ohne U-Scheibe. Ich hatte als Übergangslösung Bremsscheibenschrauben mit Unterlegscheibe genommen. Funktioniert prima.
Wenn die Plastikschrauben wieder brechen, werd ich wohl diese als Dauerlösung montieren.


----------



## hasardeur (29. August 2013)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand den O'Neal Orbiter und kann etwas zu Qualität, Passform, Belüftung und Gewicht sagen? Ist das Teil denn so sackschwer, dass nirgendwo im Netz ein Gewicht zu finden ist?


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (6. September 2013)

Eurobike ist rum .. gibt es zu dem Thema eigentlich was neues bzw sind nun neue Modelle auf dem Markt ?


----------



## dantist (6. September 2013)

z.B.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=651323&highlight=helm
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=650776&highlight=helm
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=650735&highlight=met
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=651084&highlight=eurobike
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=650753&highlight=eurobike
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=650750&highlight=eurobike

Gibt vielleicht noch mehr als die verlinkten. Scheint sich auf jeden Fall gewaltig was zu tun in diesem Segment.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (6. September 2013)

Ich danke Dir!
Langsam aber sicher tut sich ja in dem Bereich doch was


----------



## Dakeyras (6. September 2013)

muss nochmal den Kali Avana loben.

hatte vor knapp 4 Wochen nen derben Crash und bin kerzengerade mit dem Kopf voran eingeschlagen.

Wirbelsäule war geprellt, gestaucht und danach der ganze Rücken blockiert, verspannt und verklebt, aber am Kopf hatte ich rein gar nichts . Dem Helm hat man auch fast nichts angesehen.

hab ihn mir gleich nochmal gekauft


----------



## hasardeur (8. September 2013)

Habe mir jetzt mal den O'Neal Orbiter geholt, geht aber leider zurück. Gewicht in L/XL liegt bei ca. 350g. Die Passform ist ganz gut, für mich aber zu knapp (der Giro Feature in L passt dagegen gerade noch in L - als Vergleich). Ansonsten machte der Helm einen soliden Eindruck, sieht ganz gut aus und reicht weit nach unten. Wenn er passt, ist er sicher auch bequem. Das Fidlock finde ich an meinem Fullface schon klasse.
Bei mir ist es jetzt der Feature geworden. Die Modelle der Eurobike kommen ja fast alle erst in 03/2014.


----------



## trialsrookie (8. September 2013)

dantist schrieb:


> z.B.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=651323&highlight=helm
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=650776&highlight=helm
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=650735&highlight=met
> ...


Danke für die Links, sieht vielversprechend aus!


----------



## Itekei (9. September 2013)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Hab ich Feature gelesen? Den kann man auch noch bei 30°C tragen, obwohl er nicht gut belüftet ausschaut.


Kann ich bestätigen, ich schwitze unter dem nicht mehr als unter dem Giro Hex, der einen wesentlich luftigeren Eindruck macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dantist (13. September 2013)

Bei der Bike gibts noch eine Galerie mit weiteren Helmen: http://www.bike-magazin.de/eurobike...=e04d52c0fd5bd0a645247eaa3b30b412#imageSeries


----------



## motl (14. September 2013)

habe seit ca. 1,5 monaten den neuen IXS Trail RS zum testen und der ist schon sehr überzeugend...reicht hinten ordendlich weit über den kopf und lässt sich super auf dem kopf einstellen 1+


----------



## motl (14. September 2013)

habe seit ca. 1,5 monaten den neuen IXS Trail RS zum testen und der ist schon sehr überzeugend...reicht hinten ordendlich weit über den kopf und lässt sich super auf dem kopf einstellen 1+


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (20. September 2013)

motl schrieb:


> habe seit ca. 1,5 monaten den neuen IXS Trail RS zum testen....



Der würde mich auch sehr interessieren ... woher hast du Ihn


----------



## motl (20. September 2013)

direkt von ixs 2 stück bekommen...


----------



## motl (20. September 2013)

bessergesagt der chef unseres òrtlichen bikshops hatt die bekommen und mir einen gegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_Schwabe81 (21. September 2013)

aaaa ok, dachte das man den schon irgendwo kaufen kann.


----------



## trialsrookie (21. September 2013)

der_Schwabe81 schrieb:


> Der würde mich auch sehr interessieren ... woher hast du Ihn



Vom Lastwagen gefallen ...


----------



## hasman (21. September 2013)

und hat  schon jemand  Alpina Carapax in Hand gehabt?


----------



## motl (22. September 2013)

ich glaub in amerika ist der verkauf bereits gestartet...


----------



## motl (22. September 2013)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/69866544"]The TrailRS on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Deleted263252 (23. September 2013)

Fox Flux hab ich, ist auch ok.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## passuff (23. September 2013)

der_Schwabe81 schrieb:


> aaaa ok, dachte das man den schon irgendwo kaufen kann.



Verfügbarkeit: 15-16 Tage

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Kleidung/Helm/Trail-RS-All-Mountain-Helm-schwarz.html


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (24. September 2013)

passuff schrieb:


> Verfügbarkeit: 15-16 Tage
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Kleidung/Helm/Trail-RS-All-Mountain-Helm-schwarz.html



Dankeschön


----------



## Arne (25. September 2013)

motl schrieb:


> direkt von ixs 2 stück bekommen...



hi bist du den helm mal mit goggle gefahren? klappt das?


----------



## motl (26. September 2013)

ne immer nur normale brille...finde das gehöhrt nur auf einen fullface helm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freefloh (26. September 2013)

Auf das Verfügbarkeitsdatum bei BMO zum IXS Helm würde ich nicht allzu ernst nehmen. Das wurde mal mit 52 oder 62 Tagen gestartet  und seitdem läuft es runter.


----------



## beat_junkie (28. September 2013)

OJMad schrieb:


> Macht einen wertigen Eindruck. Test kann ich dank des tollen Wetters gerade nicht machen. Aber ab morgen solls ja warm werden. Dann sehen wir weiter.
> 
> ....und ich sollte mal wieder zum Friseur


[/QUOTE]

bin gerade auch am überlegen mir den helm zu holen. ist das normal, dass der wie auf den 2 letzten bildern hinten so schräg sitzt?


----------



## hasardeur (29. September 2013)

Ich finde den hinten recht hoch für einen AM/EN/FR Helm. Mein Giro Feature und auch der O'Neal Orbiter sitzen und schützen da tiefer.


----------



## beat_junkie (29. September 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich finde den hinten recht hoch für einen AM/EN/FR Helm. Mein Giro Feature und auch der O'Neal Orbiter sitzen und schützen da tiefer.



Kannst du mal ein Bild vom orbiter von Hinten und seitlich machen, wenn du ihn aufhast?
Was hast du für eine Größe bei welchem kopfumfang?

Danke.


----------



## hasardeur (29. September 2013)

Nein, leider nicht. Der Orbiter ging zurück, da zu klein. Bei mir ist es der Giro Feature geworden. Wenn der Orbiter passt, ist es aber eine gute Alternative. Vor allem das Fidlock finde ich gut, habe ich an meinem FF auch.


----------



## beat_junkie (29. September 2013)

@hasardeur: Welchen kopfumfang Hast du? Und welche Größe von orbiter hattest du bestellt, finde leider keine grosentabelle


----------



## Spargelsofa (30. September 2013)

Bezüglich des Orbiter:

In Schwarz für knappe 56  Ich glaube ich schlag zu.

http://www.gravity-sports.de/BIKE/B...r-Fidlock-All-Mountain-Helm-schwarz-2013.html


----------



## Mitglied (30. September 2013)

bin gerade auch am überlegen mir den helm zu holen. ist das normal, dass der wie auf den 2 letzten bildern hinten so schräg sitzt?[/quote]
Nein, das liegt nur daran dass er ihn falsch aufhat.


----------



## hasardeur (30. September 2013)

Ich habe eine riesige Rübe 63 oder 64 cm Kopfumfang. Den Orbiter hatte ich in der größten Größe. Er wäre auf Dauer zu knapp, man will ihn im Winter vielleicht auch mal mit Mütze oder Tuch fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohVir (1. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

ich habe mir vor kurzem den Giro Chapter 2 gekauft. Kann bis jetzt nur Gutes berichten. Trage ihn allerdings immer nur bei Abfahrten da mir bergauf sogar die Handschuhe zu viel sind.

Gruß


----------



## hasardeur (1. Oktober 2013)

Ist das nicht ein Ski/Snowboard-Helm? Der wäre mir auch zu warm


----------



## OJMad (1. Oktober 2013)

Mitglied schrieb:


> bin gerade auch am überlegen mir den helm zu holen. ist das normal, dass der wie auf den 2 letzten bildern hinten so schräg sitzt?


Nein, das liegt nur daran dass er ihn falsch aufhat.[/QUOTE]

Nein, hat er nicht. Siehe Ausrichtung Stirn


----------



## Mitglied (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab' ihn auch; und so ist es schlicht falsch.
Und aufgrund der baumelnden Zettel unterstell' ich Erstversuch.
Kann aber jeder seinen Deckel tragen wie er möchte...ride on.


----------



## beat_junkie (1. Oktober 2013)

kann jemand mal bilder einstellen, wo er den helm richtig auf hat? so schräg sieht der helm echt besch.... aus


----------



## gonzo31031960 (1. Oktober 2013)

Fahre einen einfachen Skaterhelm hat schon mehrere Einschläge am Kopf überstanden ist natürlich nicht so stylisch aber das juckt mich nicht er ist sicher darauf kommt es an.Gruß Gonzo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemsi (1. Oktober 2013)

skaterhelm mit goggle is doch geil ;-)

Bei meinem Bell Super ist schon eine Schraube (Plastik) vom Visier abgebrochen (kein Sturz) und innen lösen sich langsam die Polster langsam auf - muss ich wahrscheins nun bald schon nach Ersatz suchen...


----------



## trialsrookie (1. Oktober 2013)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Ich hab' ihn auch; und so ist es schlicht falsch.
> Und aufgrund der baumelnden Zettel unterstell' ich Erstversuch.
> Kann aber jeder seinen Deckel tragen wie er möchte...ride on.



Wie kann man den Helm falsch tragen? Wenn der hinten weiter runter gezogen wird, sieht er dann doch vorne aus wie ein Hippie


----------



## madre (2. Oktober 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Habe auch seit knapp einem Monat den Bell Super, bin sehr hinsichtlich Passform und Schutz des Hinterkopfes zufrieden.
> Die Cam Halterung taugt allerdings nicht so viel. Da der Helm und somit die Kamera nicht wie beim FF an Wangen und Kinn fixiert ist, wackelts ziemlich. FF funktioniert da deutlich besser.
> Mit meinen beiden Goggles, Oakley MX und Spy Magneto, funktionieren ebenfalls nicht so toll. Der Helmausschnitt ist in meinem Fall viel zu klein, so daß der Helm hochdrückt. Goggleposition unterm Schirm ist recht wackelig. Hätte mir da zudem mind. eine Führung für den Gummi gewünscht.


 

hm bei meinem ist eine Führung für die Google dabei die ich anstelle des Visiers montieren kann. Musst du mal bei dir schauen


----------



## beat_junkie (2. Oktober 2013)

trialsrookie schrieb:


> Wie kann man den Helm falsch tragen? Wenn der hinten weiter runter gezogen wird, sieht er dann doch vorne aus wie ein Hippie



wenn ich mir das seitliche bild anschaue, schauts irgendwie total besch....aus.  wär der helm über den ohren gerade würds deutlich besser aussehn.


----------



## trialsrookie (2. Oktober 2013)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> wenn ich mir das seitliche bild anschaue, schauts irgendwie total besch....aus.  wär der helm über den ohren gerade würds deutlich besser aussehn.



Im Prinzip ja, aber dann würde er eben viel von der Stirn freigeben und wie so ein 45°-Käppi aussehen ... irgendwie passen da Helm und Kopf offenbar nicht zusammen


----------



## Teuflor (17. Oktober 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/10/15/ixs-trail-rs-helm-schutzengel-fahrbericht/

Test vom iXS Trails RS


----------



## exbonner (21. Oktober 2013)

Zu meinem Kopf passt der Helm leider nicht. Wer also einen in grau und M/L sucht, kann mich gerne anschreiben. Wurde nur innerhalb der 4 Wände getestet.


----------



## Teuflor (21. Oktober 2013)

wo hast ihn gekauft?


----------



## exbonner (21. Oktober 2013)

Hat mir mein Schrauber vor Ort besorgt...daher keine Rückgabe. Keine Ahnung, wo er den ausgegraben hat.


----------



## Kamelle (23. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen hier gibt es den IXS Trail RS fÃ¼r 84,00 â¬ NEU
sonst 99,95 â¬. 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/255918-ixs-endurohelm-trail-rs

GruÃ Kamelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (25. Oktober 2013)

Ok, gebe ich doch meinen Senf zum Urge Enduro-Matic ab.
Letzte Woche gekauft. 

Beim ersten aufsetzen denkt man - ui, der sitzt aber eng! (Kopfumfang 59, habe den 58-60cm) Der Wackeltest bestätigt - da wackelt nichts... nach 1-2min stellt sich aber etwas unerwartetes ein: den spürt man nicht mehr!? 
Meine Vermutung: deutlich mehr Polsterung als im "normalen" AM Helm, daher erstmal mehr Kontakt. Nach 2min passt sich alles an und er sitzt wie er soll. 
Finde auch die Form für meinen Kopf rech passend, da drück nichts. 
Kommen wir zum härtesten Kritikpunkt der Enduro-Matics: Belüftung!
Ich schwitze drunter, ja. Aber ich schwitze auch unter meinem AM-Helm und unter meinem RR Helm. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger... Argumente wie: bei 35°C gehst du ein kann ich nicht abnehmen, da man unter JEDEM Helm bei 35°C eingeht. Daher gebe ich der Belüftung eine 2 als Schulnote. 
Der Helm baut nicht so groß auf und sitzt recht schön am Kopf, ohne wie ein Playmobil Männchen auszusehen. Lässt sich mit Googles gut tragen, ebenso mit Brillen. 
(Bei mir war die Sorge, ob der Ausschnitt an den Ohren groß genug ist. Aber da passt alles wunderbar)
Am Anfang muss man die Riemchen etwas aufwendiger anpassen als bei einem AM Helm, aber da gilt es die richtige Längen zu finden und einzustellen, dann sitzt alles super. Macht man eh nur ein mal.
Die Qualität ist super, alles sehr wertig, über die Sicherheit kann ich nur sagen, das er viel davon vermittelt. Durch den tief (aber nicht zu tief) gezogenen Hinterkof fühlt man sich "im" Helm geborgen und wie in Mutters Schoß aufgehoben .
Alles in Allem bin ich zufrieden und werde den Helm gerne anziehen (darum gehts ja).


----------



## Quechua (25. Oktober 2013)

Ich trage mich mit dem Gedanken einen der hier genannten Helme zu tragen, fahre im Moment eine klassische CC-Schüssel, MET Kaos, oder FF.
Ein Grund ist auch, dass ich mit normalen Brillen überhaupt nicht fahren mag/kann, insbesondere jetzt im Herbst und Winter, und die Goggle mit Kaos sehr bescheiden wirkt. Ein Zusatz an Sicherheit ist Willkommen.

Habe gestern 3 Helme aufgehabt, u.a. den Giro Hex, sehr angenhem, gefühlt aber nicht mehr Schutz als ne CC Schüssel.

Überrascht war ich vom Bell Super, hat mir sehr gut gepasst in M, hat nicht oben auf gesessen, vom Gefühl her wie ein FF ohne Kinnschutz, sehr umschliessend, allerdings das Mehrgewicht war auch wahrnehmbar, aber akzeptabel. Vom Eindruck her fand ich hat er alles andere als billig verarbeitet gewirkt, weil dies hier vereinzelt genannt wurde.

Der Mavic Notch passt mir gar nicht, zu breit und sitzt oben auf.

Probieren möchte ich noch den Recon, den IXS Trail und den Urge. Vom Urge hätte mich am meisten die Frage der Belüftung abgeschreckt, nach dem letzten Post sehe ich das wieder gelassener, danke für den Bericht.


----------



## dragonjackson (25. Oktober 2013)

Gerne. hatte auch den Bell Super und den POC auf dem Kopf. Beiden hat man das Mehrgewicht gespürt und bauten auch deutlich auf. Das bemerkt man v.a. bei kopfbewegungen. Alles im erträglichen Maße, aber spürbar. Den IXS Trail würde ich auch gerne testen, hörte da aber von sehr tief gezogenem Hinterkopfaufbau. Der kann in den Nacken drücken - aber selbst testen und bike-stellung gehen


----------



## hasardeur (25. Oktober 2013)

Giro Feature nicht vergessen. Mehr Schutz als der Hex, erstaunlich gute Belüftung für einen so sehr geschlossenen Helm. Gewicht ist OK. Passform super. Und relativ preiswert zu haben.


----------



## kaptan (25. Oktober 2013)

Jep, der Feature ist klasse! Habe sogar zwei mittlerweile...  Einen in matt schwarz und einen in, wie ich finde, richtig sexy matt titan grau! Der graue war ein spontankauf bei mysportworld fÃ¼r schlanke 31â¬ inkl. versand! 

Kann den Helm voll empfehlen, top Passform und sitz, gutes gewicht und wertig verarbeitet!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (26. Oktober 2013)

Hänge mich dran.

Suche einen Endurohelm mit maximaler Belüftung, weil ich den auch bei langen Auffahren nicht runter nehmen möchte. Werde auch erst mal auf den Alpina Carapax warten,d er auf mich einen sehr guten Eindruck macht.


----------



## Kamelle (26. Oktober 2013)

Hy bei HS Bikediscount gibt es nur HEUTE min. 30 % auf Helme

Guckst du: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k131/a112360/trail-rs-helm-gruen.html

Gruß Kamelle


----------



## hasardeur (27. Oktober 2013)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Hänge mich dran.
> 
> Suche einen Endurohelm mit maximaler Belüftung, weil ich den auch bei langen Auffahren nicht runter nehmen möchte. Werde auch erst mal auf den Alpina Carapax warten,d er auf mich einen sehr guten Eindruck macht.



Dann würde ich auch den neuen Smith Forefront probiere (wenn die Optik gefällt). Sollten ja beide erst ab Frühjahr erhältlich sein.


----------



## trialsrookie (27. Oktober 2013)

Frag mich was da passiert, wenn man seitlich auf einen spitzen Stein fällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p1nk3y (27. Oktober 2013)

trialsrookie schrieb:


> Frag mich was da passiert, wenn man seitlich auf einen spitzen Stein fällt



Würd mich auch interessieren, sonst gefällt mir der Helm recht gut.


----------



## hasardeur (28. Oktober 2013)

Jeder Helm hat doch irgendwo größere Öffnungen, durch die ein Ast oder Stein eindringen kann. Hier ist, im Gegensatz zu normalen EPS-Molding-Helmen, nicht nur ein Loch, sondern sogar eine Schicht, die zusätzlich schützt. Wer das letzte Risiko vermeiden will, soll die BMX-Schale oder den Fullface, also einen geschlossenen Helm  nehmen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. Oktober 2013)

Den Smith Forefront finde ich schon nett, aber da muss ich erst mal den Preis abwarten. Bis 150 Euro ist er interessant.


----------



## trialsrookie (28. Oktober 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Jeder Helm hat doch irgendwo größere Öffnungen, durch die ein Ast oder Stein eindringen kann. Hier ist, im Gegensatz zu normalen EPS-Molding-Helmen, nicht nur ein Loch, sondern sogar eine Schicht, die zusätzlich schützt. Wer das letzte Risiko vermeiden will, soll die BMX-Schale oder den Fullface, also einen geschlossenen Helm  nehmen.


Ich bin ja kein Helmexperte, und die Konstrukteure haben sich sicher etwas dabei gedacht, aber: da ist schon ein großer Unterschied zwischen Belüftungsschlitzen und so einem großen Loch. Einfach zusammen geschusterte These: je großer das Loch, desto größer die Chance dass da bei einem Aufprall ein Gegenstand eindringen kann. 

Wie gut die Wabenstruktur im Fall der Fälle schützt, weiß ich nicht - hier bin ich auf Erfahrungsberichte gespannt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (29. Oktober 2013)

Waber schützen in der Regel sehr gut. Wird ja auch in diversen Knautschzonen verwendet.


----------



## dragonjackson (29. Oktober 2013)

Waben schützen bei einem flachen Stoß. Da wird die Energie verteilt.
Große Löcher sind große Löcher - da braucht man mit Ing.-Kunst nichts schön reden, es geht um Gramm und möglichst irgendwo in den Bravos als "leichtester" Helm genannt zu werden.
Auch wenn das ein sicherer Helm sein mag (wenn man nicht dumm hinfällt), ich bevorzuge das Gefühl zu wissen, das was auf dem Kopf ist, schützt auch bein hinfallen. Denn man sucht sich selten aus wo und wie man hinfällt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (29. Oktober 2013)

Hab den IXS. Richtig gepasst hat er erst während der 1. Fahrt... Auch musste ich mich an das Mehrgewicht und die andere Form zum CC-Helm gewöhnen... Einziger Nachteil ist der leicht eongeengte Sichtbereich weil der Helm unterm Visier sehr weit nach unten gezogen ist...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (29. Oktober 2013)

So ein Styrodurgerippe hält aber halt auch keine langen, spitzen Einstiche ab. Wird halt im Szenario selten vorkommen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. Oktober 2013)

Hätte auch noch einen neuen matt schwarzen Giro Xen in M abzugeben.
Fahre da Modell und habe mit den auf Reserve gekauft. Jetzt aber aus Platzgründen abzugeben.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (29. Oktober 2013)

Er wurde ja schon auf Seite 1 oder 2 angesprochen, jetzt muss ich auch noch mal ne Lanze dafür brechen:

Der TSG ist ULTRA! 

hab ihn vor 2, 3 Monaten zu nem Spottpreis bekommen, erwartet eigentlich mal garnix, da auch mein Schädel ProTec, TLD usw. verwöhnt ist, und "zu dem Preis kann des ja nix gscheids sei..."

Pustekuchen, bester Endurohelm den ich bisher besaß, Belüftung ist einfach nur klasse (wenn ich ihn zum CC-Fahren aufsetz, muss das was heissen..) Schutzwirkung hab ich noch nicht ausprobieren können, Paßform klasse, geht hinten auch schön weit runter. 

Nutze ihn bisher für nahezu alles, ob Dirtjump, Enduro, Freeride..

Zu erwähnen ist noch das Drehrad-System am Hinterkopf, mit dem man ihn einfach enger machen kann - auch wenn der Helm nicht geschlossen ist, kann er quasi nicht vom Kopf fallen. Sicherheit ohne zu Drücken. 

Leicht isser auch, einziger Kritikpunkt is bei mir das Mini-Visier, das eigentlich so gut wie garnicht hilft. Aber mei, man kann ned alles haben. 

Foto hab ich grad keins...kann ich aber bei Bedarf nachreichen.


----------



## hasardeur (29. Oktober 2013)

Habe ich etwas verpasst und ist es jetzt Pflicht, den Smith Forefront zu tragen? Falls nicht, verstehe ich die Diskussion nicht so ganz.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (29. Oktober 2013)

Eben, eben.


----------



## trialsrookie (29. Oktober 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Habe ich etwas verpasst und ist es jetzt Pflicht, den Smith Forefront zu tragen? Falls nicht, verstehe ich die Diskussion nicht so ganz.


Nö, vielleicht hab ja auch ich was verpasst in der Annahme, dass Diskussionsforen zum Diskutieren da sind


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (30. Oktober 2013)

kaptan schrieb:


> Jep, der Feature ist klasse! Habe sogar zwei mittlerweile...  Einen in matt schwarz und einen in, wie ich finde, richtig sexy matt titan grau! Der graue war ein spontankauf bei mysportworld für schlanke 31 inkl. versand!
> 
> Kann den Helm voll empfehlen, top Passform und sitz, gutes gewicht und wertig verarbeitet!



+++

Der Giro Feature ist von der Preis/Leistung nicht zu toppen und er sitzt so bequem und sieht so gut aus, dass ich ihn mittlerweile sogar als Helm für die tägliche Fahrt in die Arbeit nutze.


----------



## _schwede (30. Oktober 2013)

Feature hatte ich auch mal hier. War aber leider nicht mit meiner Rübe kompatibel. Der hex wiederum funktioniert. Beim feature fand ich besonders die weiten Regulierung mit dem fetten Polster klasse.


----------



## bansaiman (30. Oktober 2013)

Welcher der Helme kann mir ein Kopfkollege empfehlen ;-) ?

HAbe 59cm Umfang und einen Quadratschädel und den

Giro Feature, Oneal Orbiter, den TSG Substance 2 und Fox Flux aufm schirm.

Welcher passt am besten und ist gut belüftet. Wichtig ist natürlich noch,d ass er wirklich am Hinteropf gut schützt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted263252 (30. Oktober 2013)

@bansaiman

Ich persönlich schwöre auf den Fox, nachdem ich mehrere Fabrikate erfolglos ausprobieren musste. Darunter Marken wie Giro, Abus, Alpina, etc....

Gute Belüftung bietet der Fox ebenfalls. Letztlich muss aber das Tragegefühl stimmig sein. Von daher: Ordern / im Laden ausprobieren.

Zum testen vielleicht folgende Vorgehensweise:
Abends vorm Fernseher wird jeder Helm für eine gleiche Zeit getragen. Gut, sieht bescheuert aus, dafür sehen´s nicht viele 

Danach hat man schon einmal nen Eindruck und ggf. Abdrücke am Kopf, sofern der Heldm Druckstellen produziert. Mehr oder weniger gut sichtbar, in Abhängigkeit der Haarmenge *G*

Wie gesagt, ich kann den Fox empfehlen...


----------



## dragonjackson (30. Oktober 2013)

Das ist doch subjektiv?! 
Teste sie aus und schicke bei nichtgefallen zurück!? Ist ähnlich, wie beim Sattel - dem einen passt er, dem anderen nicht.
Ich bin mit 59cm und dem Urge sehr zufrieden!


----------



## bansaiman (30. Oktober 2013)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Das ist doch subjektiv?!
> Teste sie aus und schicke bei nichtgefallen zurück!? Ist ähnlich, wie beim Sattel - dem einen passt er, dem anderen nicht.
> Ich bin mit 59cm und dem Urge sehr zufrieden!



Ja, aber wie gesagt, gibt es ja Eierköppe,schmale Birnen und Quadratschädel. Meiner ist Letzteres und da haben ja vllt andere ähnlich massive Köppe ;-)
Bei Fullface passt mir mein UVEX sehr gut. ABer noch nie nen AM Helm angehabt.


----------



## Deleted263252 (30. Oktober 2013)

bestell dir die Helme Deiner Auswahl und probier sie aus. Trotz vergleichbarer "Kopp-Erscheinung" empfindet jeder jedne Helm durchaus anders...

Bisschen Googlen, oder actionsports.de, roseversand.de, bike24.de, bike-components.com und wie se alle heißen. Bestellen, probieren, zurücksenden...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (30. Oktober 2013)

Oder du gehst halt in einen größeren Laden, der viele davon da hat z.B. Stadler oder Karstadt...


----------



## bansaiman (30. Oktober 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Oder du gehst halt in einen größeren Laden, der viele davon da hat z.B. Stadler oder Karstadt...



Oh, KArstadt... da wusste ich gar nciht, dass es da sowas gibt. Dachte die können nur teuer ;-)


----------



## Deleted263252 (30. Oktober 2013)

In Köln wäre noch B.O.C... Wenn Du nach Bocholt fahren willst --> Rose. 

Oder schau mal nach Fahrrad-xxl.de , die haben in Bonn -meine ich- auch ne Filiale. Zum ausprobieren. Kaufen kann man zur Not woanders günstiger...


----------



## gonzo31031960 (30. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt muß ich mal meinen Senf dazu geben seid ihr alle auf dem besser aus sehen Tripp drauf setzt Euch einen Scater Helm auf wenn ihr auf die Piste geht der schützt am besten hab da meine Erfahrungen gemacht. Scheiß auf aussehen die wirkung machst.Bin schon mermals eingeschlagen mit so einen Scaterhelm und der war gut ein anderer hätte das wohl nicht so überstanden.So das ist meine Meinung dazu. Mein Helm ist glaube ich von Lidel oder Aldi hat sogar mehrere Polster zum austauschen past herforagend ist natürlich nicht für Racer geeignet weil er nicht soviele belüftungsöffnungen hat.Gruß Gonzo


----------



## Deleted263252 (31. Oktober 2013)

Es geht um Tragekomfort, nicht in Aussehen...

Aussehen kann man nicht anprobieren  und darum geht's ja, wenn man in Shops einkehrt...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (1. November 2013)

Evtl. hat ja hier jemand ein ähnliches Problem und einen Tipp für mich.

Ich hab ein ziemliches Problem den passenden Helm zu finden weil ich bei fast allen Herstellern zwischen "S" und "M" liege, und sich die Größen meist garnicht oder nur im einen cm überschneiden. 

Ich habe irgendwas zwischen 54 und 55cm Kopfumfang.

Hatte zuerst den Giro Feature in M (55-59cm), der war mir allerdings minimal zu groß. 
Hat genau eine Drehung am Einstellrad gefehlt damit er richtig fest wird.

Jetzt hab ich den Giro Feature in S, der fällt aber insgesamt soviel kleiner als der M aus das er ziemlich komisch auf dem Kopf aussieht.
Ausserdem kann ich nichts mehr drunter anziehn weil er halt grade so passt.


Der IXS in S/M sollte theoretisch passen, da er von 54-58cm passen soll.
Gibts da Erfahrungswerte ob er wirklich ab 54cm passt?

Oder kennt noch wer nen anderen "Enduro" Helm der in etwa einen Verstellbereich von 53-56cm hat?


----------



## Quechua (1. November 2013)

Quechua" data-source="post: 11052885"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Quechua schrieb:


> Ich trage mich mit dem Gedanken einen der hier genannten Helme zu tragen, fahre im Moment eine klassische CC-Schüssel, MET Kaos, oder FF.
> Ein Grund ist auch, dass ich mit normalen Brillen überhaupt nicht fahren mag/kann, insbesondere jetzt im Herbst und Winter, und die Goggle mit Kaos sehr bescheiden wirkt. Ein Zusatz an Sicherheit ist Willkommen.
> 
> Habe gestern 3 Helme aufgehabt, u.a. den Giro Hex, sehr angenhem, gefühlt aber nicht mehr Schutz als ne CC Schüssel.
> ...



Getestet habe ich nun noch den Recon, seitlich etwas zu weit, den Urge und den IXS.
Entschieden habe ich mich nun für den IXS, der sitzt top. Allerdings habe ich daheim mal mit Goggle getestet, durch den recht weit unten sitzenden Helm passt das auch nicht so 100%, wohl auch abhängig von der Goggle. Insbesondere auch die vertikale Verstellmöglichkeit des IXS beeinflusst stark, wie nah des umlaufende Helmband den Ohren nahe kommt (da die Kollision mit Brillenbügeln im Test angesprochen wurde).
Der Urge hat mir nicht so 100% gepasst, unschön finde ich die fehlende Einstellmöglichkeit auf den Kopfumfang.


----------



## Quechua (1. November 2013)

Asko schrieb:


> Evtl. hat ja hier jemand ein ähnliches Problem und einen Tipp für mich.
> 
> Ich hab ein ziemliches Problem den passenden Helm zu finden weil ich bei fast allen Herstellern zwischen "S" und "M" liege, und sich die Größen meist garnicht oder nur im einen cm überschneiden.
> 
> ...



Sofern der Schnitt passt, sollte das gehen, habe 56er Größe und bin mit dem kleinen IXS gut zurecht gekommen


----------



## Markdierk (5. November 2013)

Jemand mal den Scott Stego probiert??


----------



## der Digge (16. November 2013)

Asko schrieb:


> Evtl. hat ja hier jemand ein ähnliches Problem und einen Tipp für mich.
> 
> Ich hab ein ziemliches Problem den passenden Helm zu finden weil ich bei fast allen Herstellern zwischen "S" und "M" liege, und sich die Größen meist garnicht oder nur im einen cm überschneiden.
> 
> ...



TROY LEE A1 XS/S = 54-56cm


----------



## Girl (25. November 2013)

Welchen Endurohelm kann man im Winter empfehlen?
Würde gern so lange wie möglich ohne Helmmütze fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (25. November 2013)

Hmmm, das klappt doch nie....
Was stört dich denn an ner Mütze?


----------



## Girl (25. November 2013)

Es ist einfach noch ein zusätzliches Teil was angezogen werden muss.
Bis 5 Grad geht der normale Racehelm, bis 2 Grad dann ein Kopftuch und darunter dann die Helmmütze die manchmal noch zu viel ist. 

Sind Luxusprobleme, aber vielleicht gibts ja was passendes 
Ich fands vor ein paar Jahren mit dem Skihelm nicht schlecht, was ich aber nicht mochte war die Skibrille dazu und die fehlende Befestigung der Helmlampe.


----------



## Al_Borland (25. November 2013)

Kälteempfinden ist nun mal ne subjektive Geschichte. Für den einen reicht ein Racehelm aus, um auch im Winter darunter ins Schwitzen zu kommen. Für den anderen braucht es eine Eierschale und ne Mütze, um keine Erfrierungen davon zu tragen.
Meinereiner ist mit dem 661 Recon und einem simplen HAD-Tuch (sommers wie winters) zufrieden.


----------



## mfux (25. November 2013)

Also heute, 0Grad, wärs für mich auf keinen Fall ohne Mütze gegangen... 
Wieso ein Kopftuch iO ist, ne Mütze aber ein zusätzliches Teil das man anziehrn muss, versteh ich sich nicht so Recht...


----------



## hasardeur (26. November 2013)

Ich finde den Feature bei jedem Wetter gut und eine Helmlampe geht auch drauf...ansonsten einen Skater/Dirt-Helm für den Winter.


----------



## Girl (26. November 2013)

Kopftuch ist auch nicht IO, war vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt.
Klar gibts Unterschiede beim Kältegefühl.

Vielleicht hätte ich besser nach einem Helm fragen sollen der nicht so extrem belüftet ist und etwas mehr Polsterung bietet.
Den POC Trabec finde ich optisch nicht schlecht, wenige Löcher, optisch schön.

Danke


----------



## fullspeedahead (4. Dezember 2013)

Gibts eigentlich Meinungen zum Met Parabellum?

Preislich liegt er halt bei saftigen 150 (http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...llum-MTB-Helm-Matt-Mod-2014.html#var_93649890)
Aber er scheint wirklich ganz interessant, leider find ich recht wenige Infos im Netz, ist halt auch ähnlich wie der iXs (bei dem ich leider stark befürchte, dass es mit Goggles Probleme geben wird, u.a. weil er vorne mittig noch etwas hinuntergezogen ist, entgegen der Rundung einer Goggle)

http://reviews.mtbr.com/met-parabellum-enduro-helmet
hat sogar eine Helmcam-Halterung: http://mountainbike.bicilive.it/e-magazine/anteprime/met-anteprima-eurobike-2013/

Vernünftig schaut er schon aus, mein MET 5th Element darf nach einem Jahrzehnt als Stadt-/ Reise-/ MTB-Helm vielleicht einmal in Pension...


----------



## Trailst4R (5. Dezember 2013)

Der MET sieht echt gut aus, wobei 150 takken zu viel sind, bin sicher, dass der Preis sich noch anpassen wird. Eventuell nach dem Winter.

Vom IXS Trail RS, welcher eigentlich schon gesetzt war, hält mich das Problem mit dem auf die Brillenträger drückenden Kopfgurt ab.


----------



## stanleydobson (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich verweise mal auf meine posts und vorallem
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=11171660&postcount=26

Ist diese helmoptik normal?


----------



## fullspeedahead (9. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Bilder! 

Ja, ich bin auch noch nicht 100% überzeugt von der Form des Helms. Wenn man sich dein Bild anschaut, wirkt der Helm fast irgendwie verkippt gegen den Uhrzeigersinn. Also bei den Augen sitzt er sehr tief (Goggle ist da wohl ausgeschlossen, weil zu wenig Platz über den Augen ist, noch dazu da er mittig nach unten gezogen ist), während er beim Nacken evtl. noch Luft nach unten hätte (mit Verstellsystem allerdings kaum, was auch ein Grund sein wird, warum klassische Dirtschüsseln bzw. andere Endurohelm-Modelle wie das von Urge keines haben). 

Bei dem Test ist das auch ganz extrem, wobei ich nicht weiß, welche Kopf- und Helmgröße da aufeinander getroffen sind (http://www.triridemtb.com/test-ixs-trail-rs-2014/)

Darf ich fragen, welchen Kopfumfang du hast?

Rein zu deiner Frage wg. Optik: 
darüber lässt sich wohl lange streiten. Ich find das passt schon voll, wichtig ist halt auch, dass es von Funktion und Tragekomfort hinhaut. Und wenn ich zwischen Sturmhelm-Optik und der manchmal bei XC-Helmen angetroffenen Optik eines draufgesetzten Schwammels (also so in der Art: http://singletrackworld.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/1/files/2013/02/IMG_2215-640x480.jpg) entscheiden müsste, dann lieber ersteres!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich dürfte 56 cm haben, kann am verstellrad des ixs gut zudrehen

Ich komm mir nur immer vor wie lord helmchen aus spaceballs


----------



## dragonjackson (9. Dezember 2013)

Sorry, aber du hast die Helme einfach zu sehr "im Gesicht" hängen... Richte dich ein wenig an der Kante befinden Ohren...


----------



## stanleydobson (10. Dezember 2013)

Wie meinst du das?


----------



## dragonjackson (10. Dezember 2013)

Finde, er ist zu weit nach vorne gekippt...


----------



## stanleydobson (10. Dezember 2013)

Welcher denn? Alle? Auf anderen bildern seh ich aber keinen großen unterschied??


----------



## Südwind (13. Dezember 2013)

Kennt jemand den Lazer Oasiz?

LG


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (6. Januar 2014)

Ich für meinen Teil bin echt schon auf den Alpina Carapax gespannt. Da mir der Mythos passt, erhoffe ich mir vom Carapax irgendwie dasselbe!


----------



## hasman (6. Januar 2014)

mein favorit ist auch Carapax und noch dazu  ist mein alt Helm total kaputt


----------



## _schwede (6. Januar 2014)

der_Schwabe81 schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil bin echt schon auf den Alpina Carapax gespannt. Da mir der Mythos passt, erhoffe ich mir vom Carapax irgendwie dasselbe!


Genau den Gedanken habe ich auch... Der Mythos passt mir wie angegossen , da hoffe ich, das der carapax der Passform gleich kommt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_Schwabe81 (6. Januar 2014)

Wobei ich aus diesem Grund schon vom Super enttäuscht wurde.
Da ich noch den Faction habe, der eigentlich ganz akzeptabel ist von der Optik her.


----------



## knogi (19. Januar 2014)

Wahrscheinlich noch zu früh, aber kann schon jemand etwas zum Bluegrass Golden Eyes sagen?


----------



## BikeFreakFelix (21. Januar 2014)

bin mit meinem fox flux sehr zufrieden. preis leistung guuut, gewicht hab ich keine ahnung und bequem ist er auf jeden fall. durch viele verschiedene varianten auf jeden fall stylisch


----------



## Deleted263252 (21. Januar 2014)

Kann nur bestätigen, dass der Fox spitze ist. Passform, Gewicht (empfindet jeder anders), Verarbeitung... Bis zufrieden!


----------



## BikeFreakFelix (23. Januar 2014)

hab mal gelesen, dass der vergleichsweise eher schwer sein soll. empfinde ich nicht so und finde den durch und durch bequem am kopf


----------



## rigger (26. Januar 2014)

Ich hab jetzt den Bell Stoker in in M und bin begeistert von der passform, gefahren bin ich ihn noch nicht und alles für 62€.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (26. Januar 2014)

knogi schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich noch zu früh, aber kann schon jemand etwas zum Bluegrass Golden Eyes sagen?


Ich habe den schon auf dem Kopf gehabt, allerdings nur kurz im Laden. Ich habe eine schmale lange Kopfform und für diese Kopfform ist er zu breit. Ich fahre eine Dirtschüssel, TSG Kraken und der sitzt deutlich "schöner" auf dem Kopf. Ich bin auch mal gespannt was der Alpina kann.

Gibt es hier noch mehr Schmalköpfe, bzw. hat einer einen Helm Tipp.


----------



## Dakeyras (27. Januar 2014)

Schmalköpfe sollten mal den Khali Avana probieren. 

Schutzfunktion sehr gut (hab schon mal mit dem Kopf gebremst), Belüftung gut und schön leicht ist er auch... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Totoxl (27. Januar 2014)

Danke für den Tipp, werde ich mal testen.


----------



## Dakeyras (27. Januar 2014)

Das einzige Manko am Avana ist, dass die Kunststoff-Bügel der Größenverstellung sehr knapp hinter bzw über dem Ohr sitzen und sich je nach Brillenmodell mit den Brillenbügeln ins Gehege kommen. Ist bei vielen anderen Helmen leider auch so... 


Wie fällt eigentlich der IXS aus? Eher rund oder eher schmal? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thebike69 (28. Januar 2014)

Hi Biker, habe einen 53-55 Schädel. Bin überfordert mit den ganzen Helm Anbieter und weiß jetzt garnicht mehr was ich kaufen soll,seufz


----------



## Nforcer (28. Januar 2014)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Ich habe den schon auf dem Kopf gehabt, allerdings nur kurz im Laden. Ich habe eine schmale lange Kopfform und für diese Kopfform ist er zu breit. Ich fahre eine Dirtschüssel, TSG Kraken und der sitzt deutlich "schöner" auf dem Kopf. Ich bin auch mal gespannt was der Alpina kann.
> 
> Gibt es hier noch mehr Schmalköpfe, bzw. hat einer einen Helm Tipp.



Ich habe einen sehr langen schmalen und hohen Kopf. Momentan fahre ich den Fox Flux. Allerdings sitzt dieser nicht so optimal.
Am Besten sitzt der TroyLee A1. Allerdings ist dieser recht teuer und hässlich.
Gibt es von der Passform eine Alternative dazu?


----------



## mfux (28. Januar 2014)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Wie fällt eigentlich der IXS aus? Eher rund oder eher schmal?



Rund


----------



## Thebike69 (28. Januar 2014)

Wie sind den der Cratoni Titan und der MET Veleno?


----------



## Thebike69 (28. Januar 2014)

Wie sind den der Cratoni Titan und der MET Veleno?


----------



## Thebike69 (28. Januar 2014)

Wie sind den der Cratoni Titan und der MET Veleno?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (28. Januar 2014)

Bell stoker


----------



## Dakeyras (28. Januar 2014)

mfux schrieb:


> Rund



ok, danke. dann ist der für mich schon mal raus.


----------



## Totoxl (28. Januar 2014)

Bell Stoker, für rund oder schmal?


----------



## iLePatrice (29. Januar 2014)

Bell Super....einfach super!


----------



## Totoxl (29. Januar 2014)

Das die Bell euch gut gefallen ist ja super, aber auf welchen Kopf passen die den am besten? Rund, oder schmal?


----------



## iLePatrice (29. Januar 2014)

Ich denke beides bis zu einem gewissen Grad, da das Helmband das am Hinterkopf greift verstellbar ist!
Und es ist einer der wenigen Helme wo Dir die Gurte vor und hinterm Ohr nicht die Ohrstöpseln rausziehen, wenn Du verstehst!


----------



## iLePatrice (29. Januar 2014)

Also Totoxl...

Meine Kaufentscheidungen waren folgende:
-MEHR Schutz, vor allem am Hinterkopf (hatte nen Sturz bei dem es mir den Helm in zwei Teile zerrissen hat!)
-Endurohelm
-für Sommer und Winter (mit leichter Mütze drunter)
-verstellbar (jede Melone ist eben anders)
-seitliche Gurte sollten Kopfhörer ermöglichen (diese einfach nicht rausziehen!)
-optional GoPro-Montagemöglichkeit
-kein x-Hundert € Helm ;-)

= Bell Super (Größe L, 58-62 cm, 395g)

Siehe Fotos:
1: größtmögliche Einstellung (Stellrad hinten)
2: kleinstmögliche Einstellung
3: meine Einstellung
4: Visier/Blende heruntergeklappt
5: Visier/Blende hochgeklappt (es gibt statt dem Visier/Blende auch Flaps zum Fixieren einer Goggle (Goggle geht aber auch mit Visier/Blende))
6: GoPro-Mount (werkzeuglos ein-/ausbaubar, ~4g)

Hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen...
Schönen Abend und dreckige Grüße ausm Wienerwald ;-)


----------



## Rucksim (29. Januar 2014)

Der Bell Super passt perfekt zu meinem relativ runden Schädel.


----------



## TreHo (29. Januar 2014)

Jedes Jahr fragen eine Menge Leute nach genau diesen Eigenschaften. Aber die Industrie schafft es nicht, einen leichten, anpassbaren full-face-helm herzustellen, der auch für AM-Einsatz geeignet ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (29. Januar 2014)

Wo bekomme ich nun günstig nen Bell Super in S und matt Rot her?????


----------



## Totoxl (30. Januar 2014)

@ iLePatrice
Vielen dank für die ausführliche Antwort.


----------



## iLePatrice (31. Januar 2014)

@Totoxl 
Über eine "Gefällt mir" oder "Hilfreich"-Markierung würd ich mich freuen...Du wärst sogar der Erste!


----------



## Thebike69 (31. Januar 2014)

Habe mir nun denn BellSuper in S für 87,95 gekauft. Mein UVEX war jetzt schon 12 Jahre alt, mußte was neues her;-)


----------



## mfux (4. Februar 2014)

Dieses Dreckswetter zwingt mich jetzt doch dazu, mir ne Brille zu kaufen...
Also, hat den IXS schonmal wer mit Brille(keine Google getestet? Tendiere ja eher zu so ner Schutzbrillenform, wird abr mit dem IXS& seiner tief ins Gesicht gezogenen Form ned funktionieren... Meine Vermutung. 
Werd das bald mal im Shop testen!

Mfg


----------



## Bumble (4. Februar 2014)

iLePatrice schrieb:


> 4: Visier/Blende heruntergeklappt
> 5: Visier/Blende hochgeklappt (es gibt statt dem Visier/Blende auch Flaps zum Fixieren einer Goggle (Goggle geht aber auch mit Visier/Blende))



Ist es möglich mit heruntergeklapptem Schild und Goggle zu fahren und die Goggle dann nach der Abfahrt einfach samt Schild nach oben zu schieben für den Uphill ?
Oder muss man die Schrauben am Schild immer erst lockern und wieder anziehen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat_junkie (4. Februar 2014)

Ich hab den trail rs zu Hause mit meiner Sonnenbrille probiert und mich hat nichts gestört. Mit goggle Oakley o frame passts nicht. Drückt die goggle viel zu weit nach unten.


----------



## mfux (5. Februar 2014)

Thx


----------



## pat (5. Februar 2014)

Fox Flux taugt mir gut sowohl mit Goggle als auch mit Brille. Auch sonst tiptoper bewährter Helm zu absolut vernünftigem Preis.

Hab mir z.B. den Bell Super angeschaut. Ist nicht leichter oder sonstwie praktischer, Verarbeitung mittelmässig, kostet aber wesentlich mehr. Dafür derzeit angesagt. Wem's das wert ist...

Gruss pat


----------



## Thebike69 (5. Februar 2014)

Habe gestern meinen Bell Super für 89,90€ bekommen. Sitz Sehr gut und mit Brille auch harmonisch.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. Februar 2014)

Heute den Bell Super bekommen. Passt leide rnicht so gut, weil ich scheinbar genau an der Grenze zwischen zwei Größen sitze. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Marken überlappen sich die Größen nciht. M ist 56-59 und L ist 59-62. Blöd wenn man exakt 59 hat. Dann ist der eine zu klein und der andere zu groß.
Außerdem fand ich die Polster ziemlich dünn. Die Polster and er Stirn sind von Ventilationsöffnung durchbrochen die etwas kratzig sind. insgesamt ist mein URGE Endur-O-Matic viel komfortabler - aber eben nicht verstellbar.
Insgesamt schließt er aber gut um den Kopf und das Gewicht ist noch in Ordnung. Der Verstellmechanismus ist auch Ok. Da kann sich ncihts während der Fhrt lockern, weil der quasi "einrastet".

Helm geht aufgrund der Passform zurück und ich werden den Giro Feature oder den IXS Trail RS probieren....


----------



## Totoxl (10. Februar 2014)

Ich weiß das ich evtl. nerve, aber dein Kopf ist Rund, oder Oval? Wenn man das dazu schreibt ist es für andere leichter das zu vergleichen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. Februar 2014)

Der Feature geht auch bis 59 - hab ich evtl. das gleiche Problem. Also zuerst den IXS Trail RS der geht ab 58.

Mein Kopf ist Oval.....


----------



## iLePatrice (18. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ist es möglich mit heruntergeklapptem Schild und Goggle zu fahren und die Goggle dann nach der Abfahrt einfach samt Schild nach oben zu schieben für den Uphill ?
> Oder muss man die Schrauben am Schild immer erst lockern und wieder anziehen ?



Hallo Bumble!
Sorry für die späte Antwort! 
Ja, Du kannst ne Goggle nutzen und fürs Uphill einfach mit dem Schild hochschieben - Lösen von Schrauben nicht notwendig! Die speziellen Flaps für Goggles schauen irgendwie komisch aus - wie die kleinen Flügerl auf Asterix' Helm!


----------



## Bumble (18. Februar 2014)

iLePatrice schrieb:


> Hallo Bumble!
> Sorry für die späte Antwort!
> Ja, Du kannst ne Goggle nutzen und fürs Uphill einfach mit dem Schild hochschieben - Lösen von Schrauben nicht notwendig! Die speziellen Flaps für Goggles schauen irgendwie komisch aus - wie die kleinen Flügerl auf Asterix' Helm!


Danke für die Rückmeldung, dann werd ich mir den Bell Super wohl demnächst zulegen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. Februar 2014)

Hatte jetzt den IXS Trail RS zum Test da.
Ich persönlich finde ihn viel komfortabler als den Bell Super. Die Polster innen sind dicker und nciht so oft unterbrochen. Außerdem kratzen sie an der Stirn nicht. Die Verarbeitung geht voll in Ordnung, das Drehrad lässt sich gut verstellen. Es gibt aber auch ein paar Nachteile.

Je nach Einstellung des "Helmbandes" kommt es sich mit der Bike-Brille ins Gehege.
Außerdem steht er doch weiter vorne über wie gedacht und sit dadurch etwas frontlastig.
Schlussendlich hab ich hier das Problem, dass bei meinem 58/59er Kopf nicht mehr genug Spiel ist, den Helm enger zu stellen wenn die Polster nach ein paar Ausritten mal nicht mehr so dick sind. Helm geht also wieder zurück.

Ich fahre jetzt den Endur-o-matic erst mal weiter, bis der neue TLD A1 (neue Farben!) zu haben ist.
Außerdem hab ich ein Auge auf den Alpina Carapax geworfen, der von 57-62 geht (gerade ausverkauft) und sogar Netzte in den vorderen Lüftungslöchern hat. Außerdem ist das "Helmband" intelligenter gebaut....

Schlussendlich finde ich das Konzept vom Smith Forefront spannend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (18. Februar 2014)

Ich bin auch etwas weiter. Ich bin heute mal spontan nach Bocholt zu Rose gefahren um mal ein paar Helme zu testen.
Leider haben sie im Laden bei weitem nicht so viele Helme wie Online. Ich konnte aber folgende Helme testen.
IXS Trail Rs, Bell Stroker, Mavic Notch, Uvex Quatro, Alpina Mythos und früher schon mal den Bluegrass Goldeneye.
Ich habe einen schmalen länglichen Kopf und vom Umfang her liege ich auch so um die 58cm
Eigentlich sehe ich mit allen Helmen aus wie Lord Helmchen, aber der IXS Trail passt in ???-58cm wie angegossen und dürfte nicht kleiner sein.
Das wird wohl mein neuer Helm werden, jetzt muss ich mal schauen wo ich ihn zu guten Kurs bekomme.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. Februar 2014)

Das hier wäre meine Aktuelle Liste der üblichen Verdächtigen: Also nur AM-Enduro-Helme.
Keine verkappten XC/AM Helme...

Kali Avana
Alpina Carapax
MET Parabellum
Giro Feature
Bell Super
IXS Trail RS
Troy Lee Design A1
Scott Mythic/Stego
Bluegrass Golden Eye
FOX Flux
Smith Forefront
O´neal Orbiter
Mavic Notch
Sweet Protection Fixer / Bushwhacker
POC Trabec
661 Recon Stealth


----------



## dragonjackson (19. Februar 2014)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Ich bin auch etwas weiter. Ich bin heute mal spontan nach Bocholt zu Rose gefahren um mal ein paar Helme zu testen.
> 
> Das wird wohl mein neuer Helm werden, jetzt muss ich mal schauen wo ich ihn zu guten Kurs bekomme.



Na, die bieten ihn doch für 99,- an. Im Forum bietet es ein Händler für 93,- oder so - ob mit oder ohne Versandkosten. Aber, findest du es nicht fair, dann auch dort zu kaufen, wo man dir die Möglichkeit gibt den Helm anzuprobieren?! Sorry, evtl. hab ich's falsch verstanden, aber dieses "es muss am allerbilligsten sein - den Service hole ich mir umsonst wo anders" regt mich auf!


----------



## Totoxl (19. Februar 2014)

Ok, wenn du schon über mich urteilst, werde ich es mal versuchen zu erklären.
Ich gebe zu ich bestelle viele Sachen Online, oft ist es einfach günstiger als der Fachhandel und Geld verschenken zum verschenken habe ich leider nicht.
Das ich jetzt bei Rose gewesen bin um zu testen, war ziemlich spontan. Sonst hätte ich mir ein Schwung vom Online Händler bestellt und so getestet. Für alle die gleiche Chance, so ist halt der Wettbewerb.
Da ich leider schon oft die Erfahrung gemacht habe, das man nach dem Kauf das gleiche Produkt irgendwo deutlich günstiger sieht, habe ich es mir einfach angewöhnt erst zu vergleichen und dann zu kaufen. Denn wie oben schon erwähnt, verschenke ich kein Geld. Was nicht damit gleich zu setzen ist, das ich für ein gewissen Service bereit bin auch mehr zu bezahlen.
Wenn ich ihn mir für 99€ kaufen würde, dann auch wohl bei Rose. So viel Charakter besitze ich gerade noch

Ach ja und das ich den Helm nicht gekauft habe, heißt nicht das ich dort nichts gekauft habe.

Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber wieso urteilt man immer über Leute die hier versuchen nur ein kurzes Statement abzugeben (um damit zu helfen, also eigentlich nett sind)
Da muss man nicht zwangsläufig jedes Wort, oder Aussage auf die Goldwaage legen.


----------



## dragonjackson (19. Februar 2014)

Fühl dich doch nicht gleich angegriffen! 
Wenn du das so machst und wie beschrieben den Charakter hast, machst du alles richtig.  
Kaufe auch vieles online, da einfach die Auswahl größer ist. Aber auch gerne lokal für bis ca. 15% teuerer bei gutem Service. 
Ich habe es gesagt, da wir alle Schnäppchenjäger sind, aber oft uns selber ins Bein schießen, wenn wir die (guten) lokalen Händler meiden, wegen 2,50 Euro. 
Daher OT zu Ende, war kein Angriff, eher eine mahnende Feststellung an alle


----------



## Totoxl (19. Februar 2014)

Ich bin tiefen entspannt, alles Gut. Verstehe ja auch was du meinst.
So jetzt locker weiter im Thread.


Ps: Das muss noch kurz sein. Beim geschriebenen Wort, fehlen die Emotionen. 
Man erkennt halt schlecht welche Emotionen hinter einer Aussage stecken.
Leider geht man oft zuerst vom schlechten aus.


----------



## Timo S. (19. Februar 2014)

Den Smith find ich ja ma sehr interessant, gibts den schon wo?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (19. Februar 2014)

Leider nicht, konnte auch kein Erscheinungsdatum im Netzt entdecken. Es gibt ein recht ausführliches Interview (45 Min. lang) auf Youtube wo der Chef von Smith Optics den Helm vorstellt und es schien, als hätte er alle notwendigen Tests bestanden und Zertifikate erhalten. Keine Ahnung was den Verkauf verzögert. Vielleicht wollen die erst mal genügend auf Lager legen, damit die Nachfrage direkt befriedigt werden kann...???


----------



## damage0099 (21. Februar 2014)

Wie ist denn der Troy Lee A1 von der Belüftung und vom Komfort her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. Februar 2014)

Ich persönlich glaube ja nicht, dass sich die Helme wesentlich in der Belüftung unterscheiden. Zumindest nicht diejenigen die mehr als 10 Löcher haben. Auf den Negativ-Seite müssste theoretisch z.B. ein Giro Feature stehen, auf der Positiv-Seite ein Bell Super. Aber selbst mit meinem Endur-o-matic, mit gerade mal 8 Löchern hatte ich bislang keinen Hitzestau.

Wenn man den diversen Reviews/Test glauben schenken darf, soll der A1 der komfortabelste sein...steht auch auf meiner Liste, neben dem Carapax ganz oben - mit dem neuen Design, z.B. hier:

https://www.troyleedesigns.com/products/0414-13


----------



## damage0099 (21. Februar 2014)

Vielen Dank für deine Info.

Mir schwebt dieser hier vor:

http://www.hibike.de/artikel/930681...ne Helm.html?gclid=CLa7tq-p3bwCFQKWtAodYHMAvQ


----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. Februar 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Info.
> 
> Mir schwebt dieser hier vor:
> 
> http://www.hibike.de/artikel/93068138/Troy Lee Designs A1 Drone Helm.html?gclid=CLa7tq-p3bwCFQKWtAodYHMAvQ




Ja, den hab ich gesehen, ist auch billiger als die "farbigen". Ich mag aber die neuen Designs lieber und bin bereit dafür Euro 20,- mehr auszugeben. Ich denke mal das dauert bestenfalls noch 4 Wochen bis die erhältlich sind.....


----------



## rms69 (21. Februar 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Info.
> 
> Mir schwebt dieser hier vor:
> 
> http://www.hibike.de/artikel/93068138/Troy Lee Designs A1 Drone Helm.html?gclid=CLa7tq-p3bwCFQKWtAodYHMAvQ


der liegt nun bei mir zu Hause, super Passform, aber die Farbe Mausgrau hat mich zuerst abgeschreckt 
Nun muß ich sagen: passt perfekt zum 2014er Enduro Expert ;-)


----------



## JDEM (21. Februar 2014)

Überleg mir auch einen neuen zu zulegen. Momentan fahr ich einen Giro Feature, jedoch drückt mir dieser an der Stirn und das Visier ist irgendwie immer im Blickfeld. Außerdem sitzt das Teil nicht ordentlich, besonders mit Fleecemütze unten drunter (brauch ich im Winter).

Bisher hab ich mir folgende Helme angeschaut:

- Mavic Notch (gute Passform, eher XC mäßig, blödes Visier --> lässt sich nicht verstellen?)
- Bluegrass Goldeneye (wertige Verarbeitung, gute Passform und Polster)
- Bell Super (optisch eher langweilig, sollte rein subjektiv betrachtet den besten Schutz bieten)
- Alpina Carapax (nicht ganz so wertig, komischer Verschluss und auch eher XC mäßig aufgebaut)

Mal schauen ob ich den Bluegrass in Größe M in die Finger bekommen, wäre derzeit mein Favorit.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. Februar 2014)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> - Alpina Carapax (nicht ganz so wertig, komischer Verschluss und auch eher XC mäßig aufgebaut)



Der Carapax würde mich ja interessieren. Gilt bei Alpina als Enduro-Helm und müsste ähnlich tief runter gezogen sein wie der Giro Feature.
Wieso ist der XC-mäßig? Sollte auch am wenigsten mit Brille in Kollision kommen, wegen dem "Drehgelenk" am Kopfband...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (22. Februar 2014)

Ist halt nur ne 250gr Schale und jetzt nicht wirklich viel weiter runtergezogen... Enduro ist halt nur ne leere Floskel


----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. Februar 2014)

Hier mal eine kleine Übersicht. Hab mich bemüht alle einigermaßen gleich auszurichten...


----------



## damage0099 (22. Februar 2014)

rms69 schrieb:


> der liegt nun bei mir zu Hause, super Passform, aber die Farbe Mausgrau hat mich zuerst abgeschreckt
> Nun muß ich sagen: passt perfekt zum 2014er Enduro Expert ;-)


Welche Größe bei welchem Kopfumfang?


----------



## rms69 (22. Februar 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Welche Größe bei welchem Kopfumfang?



M/L (57-59) für gemessenen 60cm Kopfumfang - klingt eigenartig, aber ich habe lange im shop gegen den MET Parabellum probiert und er passt super auch mit offenen Einstellrad und wenn ich das Rad nicht zudrehe ist sogar noch etwas Luft für eine dünne Haube.

Angst habe ich nur wegen der Belüftung im Sommer, der Parabellum hatte doch mehr Löcher, dadurch wirkt er aber auch nicht so stabil und war auch von der Führung der Bänder nicht so optimal.


----------



## Timo S. (22. Februar 2014)

Da sind ja sehr leckere dabei.
Meine Favoriten momentan Smith, Bell, Fox, Mavic


----------



## damage0099 (22. Februar 2014)

rms69 schrieb:


> M/L (57-59) für gemessenen 60cm Kopfumfang - klingt eigenartig, aber ich habe lange im shop gegen den MET Parabellum probiert und er passt super auch mit offenen Einstellrad und wenn ich das Rad nicht zudrehe ist sogar noch etwas Luft für eine dünne Haube.
> 
> Angst habe ich nur wegen der Belüftung im Sommer, der Parabellum hatte doch mehr Löcher, dadurch wirkt er aber auch nicht so stabil und war auch von der Führung der Bänder nicht so optimal.


Danke


----------



## sarakosa (22. Februar 2014)

@ kalkhoffpink.  Sicher das der erste Helm der Bushwacker Helm ist?
Der sieht doch so aus. http://enduro-mtb.com/sweet-protection-auf-der-eurobike-bushwacker-enduro-helm/


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## damage0099 (22. Februar 2014)

sarakosa schrieb:


> @ kalkhoffpink.  Sicher das der erste Helm der Bushwacker Helm ist?
> Der sieht doch so aus. http://enduro-mtb.com/sweet-protection-auf-der-eurobike-bushwacker-enduro-helm/
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


Der sieht gut aus! Und sollte auch in Kürze erhältlich sein.
Auf deren HP finde ich nichts...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. Februar 2014)

Nope! Hast recht, ist nicht der Bushwacker, sondern der Sweet Protection FIXER.


----------



## uphillking (22. Februar 2014)

Vielleicht noch ein paar Erfahrungswerte zur Entscheidungsfindung.
Kopfumfang 59cm. Eher längliche Form.
Hätte gern einen gut belüfteten und noch einigermassen leichten Helm. Damit fallen schon die meisten vorher genannten aus dem Raster.

vor Kurzem probiert:
- Giro Xar. In Größe M zu eng an den Schläfen. Gibts jetzt im Bikemarkt zu kaufen.
- 661 Recon, Gr.L/XL: baut sehr breit. = Calimero-Look :-(   Schade weil er mir sonst sehr gut gepasst hat.
- MET Parabellum: fällt recht groß aus. War mir in Größe L viel zu groß obwohl ich sonst Größe L brauche. Teste bald noch den Gr.M

Gefallen würde mir der IXS Trail in Farbe weiss. Leider finde ich ihn aber so nirgends zu kaufen.
http://products.ixs-sportsdivision.com/de/mtb-gravity-selection/helmets/trail-rs.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sarakosa (22. Februar 2014)

Ich hab einen 57 Eierkopf und habe folgende zwei Helme angehabt:
Mavic Notch in M - hat auf meiner Birne viel zu hoch gesessen, war zu klein. 
Bluegrass goldeneye in L - viel zu groß, hatte was von Lord Helmchen (wer ihn noch kennt)
Warte jetzt mal auf den Forefront und den Bushwhacker. Sollen beide im März/April raus kommen. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## OliRay (23. Februar 2014)

Hab auch einen 57er Eierschädel. Gestern kam mein Bell Super. Bin zufrieden, sitzt recht bequem. Hab meine Frau nach nem Pilzkopf gefrag, kam prompt die Antwort. Pilzkopf hattest die letzten Jahre mit deinem GIRO Dirthelm


----------



## Sushi1976 (23. Februar 2014)

Ich habe den Mavic Notch, der sitzt super, bin zufrieden.


----------



## stanleydobson (23. Februar 2014)

OliRay schrieb:


> Hab auch einen 57er Eierschädel. Gestern kam mein Bell Super. Bin zufrieden, sitzt recht bequem. Hab meine Frau nach nem Pilzkopf gefrag, kam prompt die Antwort. Pilzkopf hattest die letzten Jahre mit deinem GIRO Dirthelm



habt ihr keine spiegel?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (23. Februar 2014)

OliRay schrieb:


> Hab auch einen 57er Eierschädel. Gestern kam mein Bell Super. Bin zufrieden, sitzt recht bequem. Hab meine Frau nach nem Pilzkopf gefrag, kam prompt die Antwort. Pilzkopf hattest die letzten Jahre mit deinem GIRO Dirthelm



Also ich hatte den Bell Super auch da. Bei meinem Eierkopf hatte ich rechts und links vom Kopf so viel Platz dass ich bequem einen Finger dazwischen stecken konnte. Das Helmband/Kopfband sass zwar schön straff, und der Helm fest, aber das Ding ist trotzdem rund. Außerdem war der Sitz nicht weniger pilzförmig als beim IXS oder dem URGE. Schlussendlich fand ich den Bell am wenigsten bequem, verglichen mit URGE und IXS. Die haben beide dickere und besser verteilte Pads...

Auf den Bildern wirkt der Mavic Notch mit am wenigsten heruntergezogen am Hinterkopf. Also eher wie ein AM-Helm und nicht wie die sogenannten Enduro-Helme.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (24. Februar 2014)

Sodele nächste TestRunde 
Diesmal mit 
Alpina Carapax
iXS Trail RS
Met Parabellum
bin gespannt was dabei rum kommen wird


----------



## Magico80 (24. Februar 2014)

Ich hab mir der IXS Trail gekauft. Bin super zufrieden damit. Hab auch eine länglich und hohe Kopfform. Passform finde ich 1a. Verarbeitung sowieso.

Carapax hätte mir gefallen, aber leider weitestgehend noch nicht lieferbar.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (24. Februar 2014)

Bin auf den Carapax auch wirklich gespannt. Da mir der "alpine mythos" wirklich passt.

Inzwischen wird die Liste der Helme welche ich schon getestet habe immer länger, und keiner will so richtig passen/gefallen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. Februar 2014)

Soeben habe ich die Antwortmail zu meiner Anfrage für die Verfügbarkeit des *Smith Optics Forefront* bekommen:

_*Dear Andy,*
Thank you for writing e for your interest in Smith Optics,_
Forefront will be available in Europe from next June.
All the best,
_Chiara_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackriver2006 (24. Februar 2014)

Hallo, 

Ich brauche mal eure Hilfe. 


Habe heute den sixsixone recon stealth bekommen, sitzt super nur sehe ich damit aus wie hier schon irgendwo im Threat erwähnt wie calimero . 

Der Helm geht somit wieder zurück. 

Habe jetzt noch vier Helme auf meiner Liste welche mir sehr zusagen und wollte fragen welcher von den genannten am schmalsten aufgebaut ist. Habe keine Lust Calimero auf'm Bike zusein. 


Ixs trail rs 
Bell Super 
Urge enduro o matic 
Met Parabellum


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (24. Februar 2014)

Also ich habe ja auch ne sehr schmale Rübe und folgende Helme habe ich bisher erfolglos getestet ...


Bell Super
Casco Cuda Enduro
Giro Feature
Mavic Noth
Troy Lee Designs A1 Helm
TSG Substance 2.0
Urge All M
661 Recon

Die sind gerade im Zulauf 

Alpina Carapax
iXS Trail RS
Met Parabellum


----------



## uphillking (24. Februar 2014)

Der MET Parabellum baut vergleichsweise schmal. 
Gewicht gewogen in Gr.L  330gr


----------



## sarakosa (24. Februar 2014)

Forefront erst im Juni! Ok, dann muss ich mir ne Alternative suchen. Gibt's Infos zum Marktstart vom Bushwacker?


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. Februar 2014)

Blackriver2006 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt noch vier Helme auf meiner Liste welche mir sehr zusagen und wollte fragen welcher von den genannten am schmalsten aufgebaut ist. Habe keine Lust Calimero auf'm Bike zusein.
> 
> 
> Ixs trail rs
> ...



Hatte den Bell und den IXS getestet mit Eierkopf. IXS war am bequemsten. Sitz war bei beiden nahezu identisch. Bell sah nen Tacken besser aus. Würde den URGE empehlen, wenn der verstellbar wäre. Aber einzige Anpassung geht da über zwei verschieden dicke "Polster" Das ist doch recht wenig Anpassungsmöglichkeit....

Habe im übrigen die Drone (A1) testweise geordert, zusammen mit dem Scott Mythic (Stego). Müssten morgen eintreffen...

Parabellum schaut in der tat schmaler aus....*hmmmm*


----------



## Timo S. (24. Februar 2014)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Soeben habe ich die Antwortmail zu meiner Anfrage für die Verfügbarkeit des *Smith Optics Forefront* bekommen:
> 
> _*Dear Andy,*
> Thank you for writing e for your interest in Smith Optics,_
> ...


Zu lange für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sarakosa (24. Februar 2014)

So, eben den Met Parabellum (weiß)in M bei BMO bestellt. Mal sehen wie der sitzt. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blackriver2006 (24. Februar 2014)

Worin besteht der Unterschied bei den 2013 und 2014 Modellen der Urge endur-o matic Helmen? Weiß das einer von euch.


----------



## damage0099 (25. Februar 2014)

der_Schwabe81 schrieb:


> Also ich habe ja auch ne sehr schmale Rübe und folgende Helme habe ich bisher erfolglos getestet ...
> 
> 
> Bell Super
> ...


Was war denn beim TroyLee A1 das Problem? => Calimero-Look oder deine "schmale Rübe"?


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (25. Februar 2014)

@damage0099 
Lord Hälmchen hatte Angst das ich Ihn vom Thron werfe


----------



## damage0099 (25. Februar 2014)

der_Schwabe81 schrieb:


> @damage0099
> Lord Hälmchen hatte Angst das ich Ihn vom Thron werfe


   Danke, das beantwortet meine Frage 
Ist das wirklich so ein riesen Teil?
Sieht irgendwie garnicht danach aus...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. Februar 2014)

Best look.... (Copyright und weitere Bilder: http://spokemagazine.com/2013/05/07/first-look-tld-a1-cyclops-helmet/)


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (25. Februar 2014)

Also der *Alpina Carapax *macht bis jetzt die beste Figur auf meiner Murmel ... möchte aber dennoch den *Bluegrass Golden Eye *testen

=====EDIT=====
Mein Frauchen und ich haben uns jetzt für den *Alpina Carapax *da er echt super passt, und einigermaßen vertretbar aussieht


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. Februar 2014)

Habe heute den A1 zum testen bekommen. Dazu den Scott Mythic/Stego.

Also der A1 Helm schließt den Kopf schon ziemlich gut ein. Aber bequem geht anders. Da ist der IXS Trail RS deutlich komfortabler. Die Pads sind beim IXS dicker und besser angeordnet. Außerdem finde ich den Verschluss am Hinterkopf mit Polster (IXS) doch deutlich angenehmer als mit gummiertem Plastik beim A1. Die Bänder mit Kinnverschluss sind beim IXS auch besser angebracht. Nichts desto trotz hält der A1 besser am Kopf. Die Hinterkopfverstellung ist auch recht fein gerastert.

Der Scott Mythic ist total unbequem. Der fühlt sich an als wären gar keine Polster drin und der Helm sitzt mit dem Schamstoff direkt auf dem Kopf. Außerdem sind die Klicks der Hinterkopfverstellung gröber. Leicht ist man einen Klick zu fest oder zu locker.

Beide gehen zurück, denn die graue Version "Drone" vom A1 ist doch etwas unansehnlich. Neue Farben kommen ja bald und es gibt noch zu testende Konkurrenz....

Allen voran den Carapax in 57-62. Sonstige Helme scheitern an den Größen ab/bis 59.


----------



## toastet (26. Februar 2014)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> ...die graue Version "Drone" vom A1 ist doch etwas unansehnlich. Neue Farben kommen ja bald und es gibt noch zu testende Konkurrenz....



worauf basiert denn das bald mit den neuen farben?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. Februar 2014)

toastet schrieb:


> worauf basiert denn das bald mit den neuen farben?



Guckst Du z.B. hier: März 2014

http://www.troyleedesigns-shop.com/bicycle/helme/a1-all-mountain-helme/

http://www.troyleedesigns-shop.com/...-helme/a1-helm-pinstripe-matte-blue/a-666742/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo S. (26. Februar 2014)

Ich hatte nen POC Trabec auf, erstaunlicherweise hat der mir in XL gepasst. Sah aber unmöglich aus das Ding....
Kopfumfang 58


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. Februar 2014)

Trabec und Co. fallen schon allein wegen der komischen Verstellgeschichte (kein Drehrad) aus.


----------



## toastet (26. Februar 2014)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Guckst Du z.B. hier: März 2014
> 
> http://www.troyleedesigns-shop.com/bicycle/helme/a1-all-mountain-helme/
> 
> http://www.troyleedesigns-shop.com/...-helme/a1-helm-pinstripe-matte-blue/a-666742/



ah ok, aber die gezeigten mit neu gekennzeichneten gibts ja schon alle zu kaufen. dachte da wäre ggf. schon mit dem modellwechsel zu rechnen auch wenn das teil ja quasi jetz erst hier bei uns landet und im november in den usa gezeigt wurde.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. Februar 2014)

toastet schrieb:


> ah ok, aber die gezeigten mit neu gekennzeichneten gibts ja schon alle zu kaufen. dachte da wäre ggf. schon mit dem modellwechsel zu rechnen auch wenn das teil ja quasi jetz erst hier bei uns landet und im november in den usa gezeigt wurde.



*Wo gibts die schon???*


----------



## toastet (26. Februar 2014)

hier und da gelistet, troylee-shop, berg-ab, brüggelmann. lieferung dann ab märz, aber das ist ja nächste woche


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. Februar 2014)

Anbei mal ein paar Snapshots vom TLD A1. Sorry für das mittelmäßig begabte Model....
Bis auf genau Frontal ist der Helm doch gar nich soooo übel....
Mit Goggle wirds aber eng. Meine Smith Optics Fuel passt nicht. Die wird zu tief runter auf die Nase gedrückt....


----------



## damage0099 (27. Februar 2014)

Wow 
Der sieht doch super aus!
Und garnicht Calimero-mäßig. Hätt ich nach den Posts hier nicht gedacht. Vielen Dank


----------



## Trailst4R (27. Februar 2014)

Vor allem scheint der mal richtig gut aufn Kopf zu passen! Hatte demletzt den IXS Trail RS an. Tragegefühl gefällt mir garnicht. Das Gestell wirkt dermaßen klapperig und so fühlt es sich auch aufm Kopf an.


----------



## sarakosa (27. Februar 2014)

Next Topf Modell 


Gesendet von meinem Q10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sarakosa (27. Februar 2014)

;-)


Gesendet von meinem Q10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## damage0099 (27. Februar 2014)

sarakosa schrieb:


> Next Topf Modell
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Q10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. Februar 2014)

Man beachte das Helmband, das bei mir in der untersten Stellung recht nah hinter dem Ohr vorbei geht. Interessanterweise sitzt der Helm fest aber die Brillenbügel laufen UNTER dem Helmband ohne großartig anzuecken. Es ist also nicht so, dass beim Wackeln des Helms auch die Brille wackelt. Beim IXS Trail RS war das eins der Probleme.

Ansonsten sitzt der A1 schon ziemlich gut, wobei Polster/Komfort noch besser sein könnte - wie bereits geschrieben.
Werde ihn wohl doch behalten und mal Mitte der Saison gucken in welchen Größen der Smith Forefront erscheint bzw. ob ich mal einen Carapax anprobiert bekomme.

Für alle 58er Köpfe (gemessen 57) ist der M/L A1 genau richtig. Man kann ihn fest genug ziehen, aber auch weit genug machen für eine Helmmütze.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. Februar 2014)

So, da ich mich eh schon zum Affen gemacht habe....hier noch für alle interessierten der URGE Endur-o-matic.
Komfortabelster Helm EVER, leider Null Verstellmöglichkeiten, außer zwei paar verschieden dicker Polster.
Sieht bissel nach Jockey aus....


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. Februar 2014)

Und der direkte Vergleich...rechts übereinander geblendet. Fast identisch....


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. Februar 2014)

Letzter für heute...versprochen...ist halt Karneval...

Scott Mythic/Stego...unkomfortabelster von allen. Grober Verstellbereich....insgesamt noch OK....sieht IMHO am besten aus.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_Schwabe81 (27. Februar 2014)

Aber optisch kannst Du wohl auch jeden Helm aufziehen .... Du Glückspilz


----------



## Timo S. (27. Februar 2014)

Prinzipiell muss man ja nix verstellen, wenn alles passt 
Was sprach gegen den Urg wenn er so bequem ist?


----------



## Timo S. (27. Februar 2014)

Was ist eigentlich mit dem Urge All M?
Ich find zumindest optisch hat er was 
Edit sagt, den kann man am Hinterkopf ja null fixieren, also raus...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. Februar 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Prinzipiell muss man ja nix verstellen, wenn alles passt
> Was sprach gegen den Urg wenn er so bequem ist?



Das Problem ist, das sich unterwegs schon mal was ändert. Fährt man mit "kaltem" kleinem Kopf los, wird man unterwegs warm und müsste den Helm weiter machen. Oder man schwitzt und es wird rutschig, und man müsste enger machen....man will mit Helmmütze bei Kälte fahren, dann muss man weiter machen. Mal will man etwas lockerer den Berg hoch strampeln und dann enger runter heizen.
Alles suboptimal wenn das Ding nur eine Einstellung hat....

Der URGE All Mountain ist auch ohne Verstellung soweit ich weiss....


----------



## stanleydobson (27. Februar 2014)

jep ging bei mir auch nicht, so helme gingen auch zurück


----------



## damage0099 (28. Februar 2014)

@kalkhoffpink: Danke für deine klasse Posts hier, sehr hilfreich


----------



## Dickie76 (28. Februar 2014)

Ouh Mann, das sind mir einfach zu viele Optionen im Enduro-Bereich mittlerweile...

Im Moment tendiere ich zum Troy Lee, obwohl der echt teuer ist. Aber er soll ja auch echt gut sein! *grübel*


----------



## Timo S. (28. Februar 2014)

Wenn der nur ma nich so grauenhafte Farben hätte...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. Februar 2014)

Also wenn ich einen passenden Kopf hätte, damit ich mit den Größen von/bis 59 zurecht käme, würde ich den Giro Feature und den O´Neal Orbiter auf jeden Fall in die engere Wahl nehmen. Die sind auch nicht so teuer.

Orbiter






Feature


----------



## phlipsn (28. Februar 2014)

Hi Leute,
sehr interessanter Thread!!!! Habe jetzt nicht alles genau gelsen jedoch sind allein die Pics schon sehr aufschlußreich!!!!!
Bezieht ihr in Eure "Test"/Vorschläge auch das tragen einer Goggle mit ein? Ich hab große Probleme mitm Fahrtwind selbst wenn ich eine normale Radbrille trage, hab ab einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit immer tränende Augen und das geht garnicht bei schnellen technischen Abfahrten.
Ich suche also einen Helm der auch mit Goggle gut zu tragen ist, habt ihr das schonmal getestet?

thx
Phlipsn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. Februar 2014)

Beim A1 wird es schwierig mit Goggle. Der IXS ist auch weniger geeignet. Kommt aber auch auf die Goggle an.
Smith Optics FUEL geht schon mal nicht.


----------



## Dickie76 (28. Februar 2014)

Na ja, so schlimm sind die Farben auch nicht und es gibt ja mehrere zur Auswahl. Bei hibike werden bestimmt sechs bis acht verschiedene Farben angeboten... Da sollte doch was dabei sein oder?


----------



## phlipsn (28. Februar 2014)

Gerade der oben gezeigte Giro Feature sollte gehen denke ich, das sieht auf dem Bils gut aus. TLD geht schlecht. Der Urge ist eigentlich mein Favorit gewesen, schiebt sich aber extreme nach hinten mit Goggle, das gefiel mir garnicht, wäre aber ein Kompromiss den ich eingehen würde wenn ich sonst nichts finde.
Geht mir das nur alleine so mit der Goggle?

Phlipsn


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (28. Februar 2014)

Der Super sollte doch auch mit Goggle gehen ... so habe ich zumindest das Video von der Eurobike in Erinnerung.


----------



## sarakosa (28. Februar 2014)

Also der Met Parabellum wurde heute geliefert und der geht garnicht. Eierkopf und Met ist nicht!!!!
An den Seiten fällt er relativ senkrecht ab und oben ist er sehr flach. Sieht aus als ob ich einen Schuhkarton mit Visier auf dem Kopf habe. Passform bei 57 Umfang und Größe M war eigentlich sehr gut. Verarbeitung 3,5 von 5 Punkten. Im Detail passte da der ein oder andere Übergang zwischen den Materialien nicht. Schade, vom Design und Passform hat er mir gut gefallen. Geht heute leider wieder zurück. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. Februar 2014)

sarakosa schrieb:


> Also der Met Parabellum wurde heute geliefert und der geht garnicht. Eierkopf und Met ist nicht!!!!
> An den Seiten fällt er relativ senkrecht ab und oben ist er sehr flach. Sieht aus als ob ich einen Schuhkarton mit Visier auf dem Kopf habe. Passform bei 57 Umfang und Größe M war eigentlich sehr gut.



Kann man den weit genug öffnen für eine Helmmütze? Der geht doch auch nur bis 59 oder? Hast Du gemessen 57 oder Helmgröße (=gemessen +1) 57?


----------



## rigger (28. Februar 2014)

Probiert doch mal den Bell stoker, mir passst der in m bei 58 cm Kopf Umfang gut. Google geht auch


----------



## sarakosa (28. Februar 2014)

Hab gemessene 57 cm. Wenn Stellrad ganz geöffnet ist, hab ich ca. einen Fingerbreit Luft zur Stirn. Für eine Helmmütze sollte dies reichen. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. Februar 2014)

@sarakosa

Danke, ich denk mal drüber nach....

Weiß eigentlich jemand ob man beim neuen MET Parachute auch wieder das Kinnteil abnehmen kann?
In der Beschreibung steht zwar "integrated chinguard" aber da sind so große Schrauben zu sehen, die doch eigentlich unnötig wären, wenn es ein Stück ist, oder??? Ansonsten wäre das eine super Sache, quasi eine Art Parabellum PLUS. Für Enduro ohne Kinnteil oder mit für leichte Park-Einsätze....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (28. Februar 2014)

ich glaub der ist abnehmbar:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/08...met-parachute-revival-und-mehr-eurobike-2013/


----------



## damage0099 (28. Februar 2014)

Zitat:
"
*Met Parachute*
Wer schon etwas länger dabei ist, wird sich an den Met Parachute erinnern: Einen Mountainbike-Helm, der große Ähnlichkeit mit den beim Fallschirmspringen verwendeten Helmen hat. Das besondere: Der Kinnbügel konnte abgeschraubt werden, der ganze Helm war sehr gut belüftet. Genau diese Eigenschaften sind heute wieder gefragt, und zwar zum Beispiel beim Enduro, wo die meisten (Renn-)Fahrer mit zwei Helmen unterwegs sind: Einem leichten, gut belüfteten für Verbindungetappen, und einem Vollvisierhelm für die Abfahrten. Der Parachute soll beides sein: Halbschale und Fullface. Durch vier Kontaktpunkte wird der Kinnbügel angebracht, Halbschale und Kinnbügel sind stark durchlöchert um eine gute Belüftung zu gewährleisten. Außerdem bei den meisten Helmen mit Kinnbügel unüblich: Eine einstellbare Spange, die den Hinterkopf umschlingt. Diese ist notwendig, damit der Helm auch nach Abnahme des Kinnbügels noch gut sitzt."


----------



## Mr.Sound (28. Februar 2014)

phlipsn schrieb:


> Gerade der oben gezeigte Giro Feature sollte gehen denke ich, das sieht auf dem Bils gut aus. TLD geht schlecht. Der Urge ist eigentlich mein Favorit gewesen, schiebt sich aber extreme nach hinten mit Goggle, das gefiel mir garnicht, wäre aber ein Kompromiss den ich eingehen würde wenn ich sonst nichts finde.
> Geht mir das nur alleine so mit der Goggle?
> 
> Phlipsn



Selbes Problem bei mir, getestet mit Urge All M, Bell Super und Mavic Notch alle in Verbindung mit ner Adidas ID2. Bin jetzt am Überlegen kleinere Goggles zu testen, nur finde ich da ist der Schutz (z.B. in den Trail ragende Äste) wieder so wenig das man eig auch ne normale Biker Brille aufsetzen kann.



der_Schwabe81 schrieb:


> Der Super sollte doch auch mit Goggle gehen ... so habe ich zumindest das Video von der Eurobike in Erinnerung.



Geht bei mir nicht, beim Kumpel ohne Probleme ...

Gruß Sven


----------



## sarakosa (28. Februar 2014)

Sieht aus wie der Bluegrass Goldeneye mit Visier. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Totoxl (28. Februar 2014)

Met und Bluegrass ist die selbe Bude


----------



## sarakosa (28. Februar 2014)

Ja hab's gerade gelesen. Den Goldeneye hatte ich in L, war viel viel zu groß. Hab ihn jetzt aber noch in M bestellt. Mal sehen. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rms69 (28. Februar 2014)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand ob man beim neuen MET Parachute auch wieder das Kinnteil abnehmen kann?


Der MET Parachute wird *kein* abnehmberes Kinnteil haben


----------



## LanceDD (1. März 2014)

rms69 schrieb:


> Der MET Parachute wird *kein* abnehmberes Kinnteil haben


Oh man, den würde ich sofort nehmen.

Habe hier seit Kurzem einen URGE Archi Enduro in L/XL liegen und würde sagen, dass der mir zu klein ist. Das Kinnteil ist maximal einen Zentimeter von meinem Kinn weg und daher vermute ich mal, dass es beim nem Sturz voll an der Kauleiste einschlägt. Und er drückt seitlich doch ziemlich auf die Wangen(-knochen). Keine Ahnung wie das sein muss...


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (1. März 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie das sein muss...


Naja wenn es unangenehm ist ... ist es die falsche Größe 
Die Großen Motorradläden bieten ja auch zB an das man en Helm vor dem Kauf 1-2h Probefahren kann.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (1. März 2014)

Mein Archi Enduro hat perfekt gepasst. Hab ihn dann nur dauerhaft gegen einen Down-O-Matic getauscht.

Ja, schade mit dem MET Parachute. Außer bei Enduro-Rennen macht er dann auch keinen Sinn...


----------



## LanceDD (1. März 2014)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Mein Archi Enduro hat perfekt gepasst. Hab ihn dann nur dauerhaft gegen einen Down-O-Matic getauscht.


Ja klar, wollte auf keinen Fall den Archi Enduro schlecht machen. 
Nur scheint der nicht auf meinen Atomschädel zu passen ;-) 

Nur nochmal zu Sicherheit: wie weit sollte der Kinnschutz vom Mund/Kinn entfernt sein? 1cm is wohl definitiv zu wenig...?! 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## kalkhoffpink (1. März 2014)

Also bei mir sind es 2-2,5cm locker


----------



## Timo S. (1. März 2014)

Sodele, heute konnt ich den mavic notch, den giro feature, den bell super, den alpina carapax, den bell stoker und den oneal orbiter testen und nur die bell helme haben gepasst 
Werd mir noch den Bluegrass bestellen und wenn der nich passt wirds der Bell super...den poc hatt ich schon, der ist ebenfalls raus, da zu viel helm.
Den Bluegrass scheints aktuell nirgendwo zu geben...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. März 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Sodele, heute konnt ich den mavic notch, den giro feature, den bell super, den alpina carapax, den bell stoker und den oneal orbiter testen und nur die bell helme haben gepasst
> Werd mir noch den Bluegrass bestellen und wenn der nich passt wirds der Bell super...den poc hatt ich schon, der ist ebenfalls raus, da zu viel helm.
> Den Bluegrass scheints aktuell nirgendwo zu geben...



Könntest Du ein wenig über den Carapax und den Feature berichten? Ist der Carapax/Orbiter tatsächlich eher ein AM-Helm, mit deutlich weniger Abdeckung vom Hinterkopf? Wie "bequem" ist der Verstellmechanismus am Hinterkopf?
Ich persönlich finde das glatte, gummiartige Plastik vom A1-Stellrad nicht so richtig bequem.
Der Feature hat doch, glaube ich da auch Polster, wo liegt bei dem das Problem......??

IIINPUT PLEEEEASE....


----------



## Timo S. (2. März 2014)

Der Carapax ist deutlich weniger Helm das stimmt, der Orbiter deutlich mehr. Ich fand den Carapax außerdem echt häßlich.
Der Giro hat mir einfach nicht gepasst, wie alle Giro Helme, sonst fand ich ihn auch sehr ansprechend.
Zur Verstellung kann ich nix sagen, da das für mich nicht so wichtig ist, wobei ich meine die vom Carapax war eine Zumutung wobei die bei so tiefen Helmen sowiso nicht perfekt sein kann. Unbequem war dadurch allerdings keiner der Kandidaten.
Da bin ich auf den Bluegrass gespannt, MET hat letztes Jahr diesen Mechanismus letztes Jahr geändert und seit dem kann ich keinen Rennradhelm von denen mehr tragen weil das drückt wie die Hölle. Iwie hoffe ich, dass der Bluegrass noch das alte System hat...


----------



## Teuflor (2. März 2014)

IXS -> 80€

Troy Lee -> 140€ 

Bei Bike-Discount!

Schauen und heute kaufen... glaub wegen der Wiedereröffnung super Preise zum Teil.
Der Bell Super leider normal Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. März 2014)

Werde den A1 jetzt doch erst mal behalten. Das Problem mit dem unbequemen VErschluss am Kopf habe ich mit einem selbstgemachten Polster gelöst. Ich hab einfach das Gegenstück von einem Klettverschluss (den weichen Teil) aufgeklebt. Passt wunderbar und ist schon viel softer. Helm passt auch mit Helmmütze wunderbar. Im Laufe der Saison kann man ja noch mal wechseln.

Aber Infos zum Carapax und Feature/Orbiter würden mich nach wie vor interessieren.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. März 2014)

Teuflor schrieb:


> IXS -> 80€
> 
> Troy Lee -> 140€
> 
> ...




Perfekt!! Vielen Dank für den Tipp!!!! Soeben TLD A1 in schwarz/grau bestellt!!! DRONE geht zurück...


----------



## nsc (2. März 2014)

Teuflor schrieb:


> IXS -> 80€
> 
> Troy Lee -> 140€
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tipp, hab mal beim iXS Trail zugeschlagen, ich hoffe er passt...


----------



## p1nk3y (4. März 2014)

Welcher helm kommt dem speci tactic von der Passform am ähnlichsten?
Gefallen würden mir noch zb der parabellum u ixs Trail wie sind die im Vergleich zum tactic?

Mavic notch und die Giro passen nicht gut, bell Super geht gar nicht.


----------



## pat (5. März 2014)

Der Speci Tactic II hat mir super gepasst. Ixs Trail passte auch gut und fühlte sich ähnlich an, sass nach meinem Empfinden etwas tiefer auf dem Kopf.

Zu den andern genannten kann ich dir nix sagen.

Gruss pat


----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. März 2014)

Habe soeben den anderen TLD A1 bekommen. Das schwarz/graue Cyclops Modell.





Im Gegensatz zum "Drone" Modell waren jetzt ein Haufen Aufkleber und ein Helmsack dabei.
Dafür finde ich die Qualität insgesamt vom DRONE irgendwie besser. Der etwas glänzigere Lack vom Cyclopse scheint mir empfindlicher und die Schnallen am Kinnriemen wirken am DRONE wertiger..?! Jetzt bin ich echt am Grübeln ob ich zugunsten der Optik beim Cyclops zuschlage oder wegen der subjektiven "Wertigkeit" beim DRONE Modell bleibe....


----------



## Dickie76 (5. März 2014)

Dann nehm ich deinen Cyclops, wenn er L ist...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. März 2014)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Dann nehm ich deinen Cyclops, wenn er L ist...


Zu spät, DRONE ging vorhin zurück - die Eitelkeit hat gesiegt...


----------



## Timo S. (5. März 2014)

Einer fehlt in der Liste, der Uvex Quatro Pro, find ich nicht so uninteressant und made in Germany.
Dem geb ich glaub ich auch mal ne Chance...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. März 2014)

Den Quatro Pro sehe ich auch eher als AM Helm, vermutlich ähnlich wie der Alpina Carapax - nicht so weit runter gezogen und auch sonst weniger Material...


----------



## Timo S. (5. März 2014)

Stimmt, kommt dem Carapax sehr nahe, reizen würd mich ja der POC Trabec Race mit Mips.
Den werd ich die Tage noch bestellen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. März 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Stimmt, kommt dem Carapax sehr nahe, reizen würd mich ja der POC Trabec Race mit Mips.
> Den werd ich die Tage noch bestellen.



Der hat wieder keinen Drehverschluss....


----------



## Timo S. (5. März 2014)

Hab den normalen Trabec heut tragen können, wenn gleich auch ne Nummer zu groß und muss sagen, dass ich das System besser finde als das Drehrad. Gerade wenn die Helme tief runter gehen, es ist nur ein wenig Umstellung gefordert, aber ich fands eigentlich nicht schlecht.


----------



## Teuflor (5. März 2014)

Ich bin so ein Hornochse! Ich poste hier das es bei Bike Discount den TLD günstig gibt, verplan aber mir selber einen zu bestellen..

Jetzt sind die Preise wieder im Normalen Bereich! Wenn jemand einen "günstigen" von Bike-Discount retourieren will, bitte erstmal mit mir Kontakt aufnehmen! Danke.. Brauch den M/L.


----------



## damage0099 (6. März 2014)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Zu spät, DRONE ging vorhin zurück - die Eitelkeit hat gesiegt...


Könntest dich vllt. nochmals zum Affen machen, und dich auch mit diesem fotografieren?  Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. März 2014)

Ok, auf "vielfachen" Wunsch und obwohl Karneval vorbei ist.....

Also mit meiner Goggle ist es knapp. Ich muss den Helm etwas weiter aus der Strin Richtung Nacken schieben und trotzdem drückt die Brille etwas auf die Nase. Hatte sie extra wegen der Passform für den Down-O-Matic geholt, in den sie prima passt. Schön ist, dass das Band der Goggle hinten an diesem "Knubbel" am Helm anliegt. Alle Bilder sind übrigens mit Visier in "oben" Position aufgenommen....beim Drehverschluss habe ich jetzt doch die mittlere Position gewählt obwohl das Drehrad hier schwieriger zu bedienen ist, weil es näher am Helmrand sitzt....


----------



## damage0099 (6. März 2014)

Vielen Dank! Klasse gemacht!


----------



## Habiii (8. März 2014)

hab mir gerade den Specialized Tactic gekauft, sitzt super.


----------



## Teuflor (8. März 2014)

Seit dem ich den TLD an hatte kann ich meinen CC Helm (alpina)  nicht mehr anziehen.. Einfach nur ungemütlich..  Und dabei dachte ich schon das der gut sitzt. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Timo S. (8. März 2014)

War heut noch mal testen...
Unter anderem den Speci Tactik, IXS Trail, nochmal Bell Super, Giro Feather und Mavic Notch.
Und jetzt kommts, der mit Abstand beste Helm den ich bisher auf hatte, war der Uvex Quatro Pro 
vom Tragekomfort und Halt auf dem Kopf ein riesen Abstand zu allen anderen!
Er geht zwar am Hinterkopf nicht ganz so tief wie der Bell oder der IXS aber das ist nur sehr wenig und in der Praxis wohl nicht relevant. Der Schläfenschutz allerdings ist Top, besser als beim IXS und sogar etwas tiefer als der Bell.
Der A1 wär je ein Test Kandidat, aber den find ich dermaßen hässlich...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. März 2014)

Der UVEX ist schon ganz interessant, gerade wegen der Größe von 56-60. Würde auch mir passen.
Reichen würde aber der UVEX Quatro, quasi der Gleiche nur ohne Heckspoiler und GoPRO-Lampen Adapter für ca. Euro 89,- statt 139,-
Das Weniger an Material finde ich aber irgendwie suboptimal....


----------



## JDEM (8. März 2014)

Voll das 90er Ding, geilo


----------



## Timo S. (8. März 2014)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Der UVEX ist schon ganz interessant, gerade wegen der Größe von 56-60. Würde auch mir passen.
> Reichen würde aber der UVEX Quatro, quasi der Gleiche nur ohne Heckspoiler und GoPRO-Lampen Adapter für ca. Euro 89,- statt 139,-
> Das Weniger an Material finde ich aber irgendwie suboptimal....


Das weniger ist aber nicht entscheidend bzgl. der Sicherheit, dafür wesentlich besserer Komfort. Ehrlich, ich war da echt baff wie der gesessen hat, den konnte ich nicht vom Kopf nach oben abheben, obwohl der Kinnriemen offen war. Dazu völlig gleichmäßiges Sitzgefühl.
@kuschi den gibts ja auch in komplett schwarz, wer es dezenter mag


----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. März 2014)

Oder als Quatro ohne Pro:


----------



## Timo S. (8. März 2014)

Der Pro hatte andere Polster und mir hat das Matte am Hinterkopf besser gefallen.
Ich werd aber am Mittwoch noch mal hinfahren um den normalen mit dem Pro zu vergleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (9. März 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Der Pro hatte andere Polster und mir hat das Matte am Hinterkopf besser gefallen.
> Ich werd aber am Mittwoch noch mal hinfahren um den normalen mit dem Pro zu vergleichen.



Dachte der Pro hat nur den "Bürzel" hinten mehr und die Adapter für Lampe/Kamera dabei. Wäre interessant wenn Du das noch mal checkst...


----------



## Dong (9. März 2014)

http://www.uvex-sports.com/de-de/radsport/produkte/radhelme/d/uvex-quatro-pro-cyan-pink-mat/
'_vent pads' heißt das ganze.
Hat mein normaler qautro nicht_


----------



## Timo S. (9. März 2014)

Bist du zufrieden mit dem Helm? Hattest du Alternativen?


----------



## Dong (9. März 2014)

ja, sehr zufrieden: federleicht, nicht zu klobig auf dem Kopf und drückt an keiner stelle dazu ein festen Sitz

alternativen hatte ich nicht


----------



## Timo S. (9. März 2014)

[quote="Dong, post: 11803204, member: 214750"*]ja, sehr zufrieden: federleicht, nicht zu klobig auf dem Kopf und drückt an keiner stelle dazu ein festen Sitz*

alternativen hatte ich nicht[/quote]
Genau so hab ich den auch empfunden, der Sitz war genial.
Könntest du mal ein Foto einstellen, auf dem man sieht wie weit er in den Nacken geht?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (9. März 2014)

Hier im Video sieht man ihn ganz gut:






Ansonsten hier für alle auf die Schnelle:


----------



## kalkhoffpink (9. März 2014)

Übrigens war ich heute mal eine längere Runde mit dem A1 unterwegs. So richtig bequem ist der nicht. Den URGE hab ich auf der Fahrt vergessen, bis es rumpelig wurde und er etwas gewackelt hat. Den A1 hab ich die ganze Zeit gespürt. Vor allem an der Stirn, wo die Pads echt doof unterteilt sind. Hatte nachher zwei schöne Druckstellen oben in der Mitte, obwohl ich ihn auf der lockeren Runde nicht besonders fest gemacht habe. Das war enttäuschend....


----------



## Timo S. (9. März 2014)

Finde den Uvex im direkten Vergleich sehr gut, klar der Tld geht tiefer im Nacken, aber in welcher Situation mir das helfen soll...nun ja...
Schön zu sehen ist der Schläfenschutz, den ich persönlich wichtiger finde und da geben sie sich nix.
Dafür punktet der Uvex mit Tragekomfort, sehr festem Sitz und nur 300g Gewicht.
Ich glaub fast meine Entscheidung steht....


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. März 2014)

Tja, müsste man anprobieren. Rein optisch finde ich den "Bürzel" albern. Und es sieht aus als würde der Helm hinten mehr abstehen.
Mehr Schutz im Nacken braucht man eigentlich nur, wenn nach dem Abgang über den Lenker das Bike hinterher geflogen kommt...

Was mir gut gefällt ist der Kinnverschluss, den man durch den "Riegel" schnell in verschiedene Positionen einstecken kann. Hab ich bei meinem UVEX Rescue auch. Allerdings ist das Drehrad bei dem nicht so Vertrauen erweckend. Das taugt mehr für CC Einsätze wo man m.M. nach eh den Helm lockerer hat....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuflor (10. März 2014)

Hab lang gesucht einen Helm wo mein Kopf rein passt und nicht ausschaut wie eine Eierschale auf der Melone 

Ich hab bis jetzt folgende ausprobiert mit meiner 58 er Birne.


Bell Super -> War ganz ok!
IXS in S/M -> Hat leider an 2 Stellen gedrückt, war Design technisch mein Favorit.
Troy Lee A1 -> Der Sitz ist einfach nur Porno 
O-Neal Orbiter -> Furchtbar...

Hätte gern noch den GoldenEye getestet, aber war dann leider nicht verfügbar.
Den Uvex hatte ich garnicht auf dem Radar.. genau so wenig wie den Lazer.

Behalten hab ich dann den A1 obwohl er mir eigentlich viel zu teuer ist und vor allem sagt mir keins der Designs voll zu...
Aber der Komfort und der Sitz! Genail einfach nur.


----------



## LanceDD (10. März 2014)

Was'n eigentlich mit dem Specialized Tactic II?


----------



## Dong (10. März 2014)

@Timo S. 




hier sieht man in einigen Einstellungen wie weit der runter geht


----------



## Dickie76 (11. März 2014)

Insgesamt lässt sich aber sagen, dass TLD und Uvex scheinbar auf die meisten Köpfe gut passen... oder?


----------



## LanceDD (11. März 2014)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Insgesamt lässt sich aber sagen, dass TLD und Uvex scheinbar auf die meisten Köpfe gut passen... oder?


Das Gleiche wird vom Specialized Tactic II behauptet... 
Hat denn den schon jemand auf gehabt?


----------



## p1nk3y (11. März 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Das Gleiche wird vom Specialized Tactic II behauptet...
> Hat denn den schon jemand auf gehabt?



ja der tactic is bisher meine 1. wahl, wart noch bis der IXS Trail RS sowie MET Parabellum kommen zum testen. wenn die zwei nichts besser machen wirds der tactic. da er gut passt und 2. auch relativ günstig ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo S. (11. März 2014)

Tactic war auf meinem Kopf der mit Abstand schlechteste.


----------



## LanceDD (11. März 2014)

Ich merk schon... Jeder hat halt'n anderen Kopp und man MUSS durch anprobieren raus finden, welcher der richtige ist.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. März 2014)

Bin ja am Grübeln ob ich den A1 behalte....hätte grundsätzlich jemand interesse an der Variante??:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/endurohelm-enduro-helm-kein-full-face.621181/page-17#post-11795620

....dann PN mit Preisvorschlag an mich.


----------



## CharleyHorse (12. März 2014)

Habe den Vice und bin mehr als zufrieden


----------



## Nico Laus (12. März 2014)

Kennt zufällig jemand einen Shop, der den Bluegrass Golden Eyes lieferbar hat?


----------



## CharleyHorse (13. März 2014)

Könnte mehr Löcher haben.


----------



## vitaminc (14. März 2014)

Ich fahre seit 2 Jahren diesen hier:





Ob sich nun ein Upgrade zu dem hier lohnt? - irgendwie sehe ich keinen so großen Unterschied, außer der hintere Spoiler und mehr Farbe.





Ansonsten sei erwähnt, dass mir der Uvex richtig gut taugt, passt auf meinen schmalen Koppes wie angegossen, ist leicht, sehr gutes Einstellrad, gut belüftet und hat mich schon oft geschützt. Einmal ziemlich heftiger Überschlag und heftig auf nen Stein aufgeschlagen, der Helm hat ne leichte Delle, ich ohne Verletzung davon gekommen.


----------



## damage0099 (14. März 2014)

der gelb-grüne sieht gut aus 

Der A1 mit neuem Design gibts grad für 149 im BM


----------



## TOM4 (14. März 2014)

Kann man diesen spoiler runtergeben? Der "normale" ohne dem spoiler gefällt mir optisch/farblich nicht und der mit dem spoiler - da gefällt mir der spoiler nicht!


----------



## Hedi (14. März 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Der A1 mit neuem Design gibts grad für 149 im BM



Oder direkt hier für 144 mit 5 Euro Newsletter Gutschein: https://www.troyleedesigns-shop.com/bicycle/helme/a1-all-mountain-helme/

Ist der selbe Anbieter und hat auch die ganz neuen Designs auf Lager. Habe gestern einen Turbo bestellt und der ist schon unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (15. März 2014)

Ich habe gestern den IXS Trail RS getestet. Leider schau ich wegen meiner schmalen Kopfform damit aus wie Calimero. 
Welche der Endurohelme bauen denn weniger breit? Was ich will ist ein schmal bauender, tief sitzender Helm.

Den Bell Super habe ich auch schon probiert, der sitzt ziemlich gut, aber baut auch einfach extrem groß und wuchtig.


----------



## Dakeyras (15. März 2014)

Kali Avana 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Timo S. (15. März 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern den IXS Trail RS getestet. Leider schau ich wegen meiner schmalen Kopfform damit aus wie Calimero.
> Welche der Endurohelme bauen denn weniger breit? Was ich will ist ein schmal bauender, tief sitzender Helm.
> 
> Den Bell Super habe ich auch schon probiert, der sitzt ziemlich gut, aber baut auch einfach extrem groß und wuchtig.


Uvex Quatro, der ist für viele schmale Köpfe sehr gut und baut schön flach.


----------



## TOM4 (15. März 2014)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Kann man diesen spoiler runtergeben? Der "normale" ohne dem spoiler gefällt mir optisch/farblich nicht und der mit dem spoiler - da gefällt mir der spoiler nicht!



Kann man oder kann man nicht???


----------



## xTr3Me (15. März 2014)

Habe heute noch mal den Bell Super probiert, sitzt halt echt nicht schlecht aber die Optik will v.a. wegen den abstehenden Schaumstoffteilen im Schläfenbereich einfach nicht gefallen.
Poc Trabec -> absolut unpassend
Giro irgendwas Endurohelm -> auch nix

Alpina Carapax -> kein Endurohelm aber sehr gute Passform und baut nicht so breit. Ist wohl ein AM Helm, der halt nicht ganz so tief baut wie ein Bell Super oder gar Urge enduromatic.


----------



## Timo S. (15. März 2014)

Die Frage vielmehr ist, warum muss der Helm so tief? Geschicktes Marketing, Rucksackbremse oder vor was genau soll er da unten schützen? In 20 Jahren hats mich noch mit keinem Rad so abgelegt, dass ich mir im Nacken eine Schramme zugezogen hab. Hinterkopf klar, aber den decken ja die meisten modernen Formen ab.


----------



## xTr3Me (15. März 2014)

Naja einen Helm der obenauf sitzt habe ich jetzt schon, es soll ja eine Verbesserung sein 

Folgende will ich noch testen: 
Fox Flux, scott stego, kali avana, uvex quatro


----------



## Timo S. (15. März 2014)

Bin gespannt, ich empfand den Quatro als satt sitzend und tief genug. Die tiefen Bell, Ixs haben mich nicht überzeugt. Will aber noch den Scott und den Poc testen.


----------



## thehoff (16. März 2014)

Hallo,

Hat schon jemand erfahrungen mit dem Bluegrass?
Hab beim Trail RS auch das Problem das ich ausseh wie Calimero,

Andere Kandidaten währen noch der Met Paralellum, Scott Stego (oder Mytic)

Nachdem ich ziemlich Schnell viel Schwitze ist bei mir die Belüftung der kritischste Faktor.

Der Blugrass ist anscheinend ziemlich gut belüftet (lt. http://www.bikeradar.com/road/gear/...product/review-bluegrass-golden-eye-13-47734/ )
und die Gelpads zur Ableitung von schweiss hat.

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit den o.g. Helmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (16. März 2014)

Li





thehoff schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Hat schon jemand erfahrungen mit dem Bluegrass?
> Hab beim Trail RS auch das Problem das ich ausseh wie Calimero,
> ...


Lies bitte nochmal deinen beitrag bzw. den vorletzten satz


----------



## toastet (16. März 2014)

scheiss aufm  kopf ist natürlich doof


----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. März 2014)

War heute wieder eine kleine Runde mit dem TLD A1 unterwegs. Ich finde der ist ganz prima belüftet. Definitiv besser als der Endur-O-Matic und nicht viel anders wie mein UVEX XC Helm. Bei dem Lüftchen heute hat es schon ganz gut durchgeblasen....


----------



## Timo S. (16. März 2014)

Heut war ja auch nich so warm, ich hatt unterm Bell Sweep ne Käppi drunter 
Das zu beurteilen, da muss schon richtig warm sein, da trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen.


----------



## xTr3Me (16. März 2014)

thehoff schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Hat schon jemand erfahrungen mit dem Bluegrass?
> Hab beim Trail RS auch das Problem das ich ausseh wie Calimero,
> ...




Also der Bluegrass hat eine echt äußerst komische Passform. War gestern in einem Laden, dort wird der wohl äußerst selten gekauft. Mir und einem Kumpel hat der auch null gepasst.


----------



## sarakosa (16. März 2014)

thehoff schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Hat schon jemand erfahrungen mit dem Bluegrass?
> Hab beim Trail RS auch das Problem das ich ausseh wie Calimero,
> ...


Also der Bluegrass baut seitlich deutlich mehr auf als der ixs Trail. Ich sah aus wie Lord Helmchen.  Hab einen sehr schmalen Kopf und bin letztendlich beim ixs hängen geblieben. Davor hatte ich noch den mavic notch, den Met Paralellum und den UVEX quatro probiert. Mavic und Met gingen seitlich und von der Höhe überhaupt nicht. Der Bluegrass hat mir sehr gut gefallen, baute aber seitlich weit auf. Der UVEX hat super gepasst und hatte auch gut von den Dimensionen gepasst, nur das Design geht schon sehr Richtung 90er Jahre. 


Gesendet von meinem Q10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo S. (16. März 2014)

Der Uvex scheint für uns Schmalköppe der perfekte Helm zu sein....
Ich bin hin und her gerissen mit weiter testen oder den Uvex nehmen, der war echt Zucker auf meiner Birne.


----------



## xTr3Me (16. März 2014)

Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen Quatro und Quatro Pro? Nur der Spoiler? Kann ich mit dem dann X-King fahren und trotzdem den Grip eines Baron am Heck haben?


----------



## Timo S. (16. März 2014)

Der Pro hat die Halter für Gopro und Lampe dabei, andere Polster und mehr Farben.
Ich fand dir Polster angenehmer...


----------



## thehoff (16. März 2014)

Wie siehts bei der verarbeitung vom Uvex aus?
ich hatte mal einen und der hat sich realtiv  bald von selber aufgelöst

und kann man den Spoiler jetzt abnehmen oder nicht?


----------



## Timo S. (16. März 2014)

Kann ich nix zu sagen, ich hatte noch nie nen Uvex. Aber so war er haptisch sehr gut.
Ab bekommt man alles


----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. März 2014)

Hier das Statement von UVEX zum Thema Quatro/Quatro Pro

_Hallo Herr xxxxxx, 

die "pro" Version hat hochwertigere Innenpolster und wird inklusive Kameraadapter ausgeliefert. Die Halterung für die Lupine Lampe wird 
nicht geliefert, da diese die Prüfung nicht bestanden hat. 
Den Spoiler können Sie abnehmen. 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Andrea Rödig_


----------



## JDEM (17. März 2014)

Den Uvex find ich preislich absolut unattraktiv, da liegen ja locker 50€ zwischen IXS und Uvex. Ich teste erstmal IXS und Bluegrass, die gibt es beim Händler vor Ort. Alpina, Mavic und Bell sind bei mir schon aus verschiedensten Gründen aus der Auswahl geflogen.

Der jetzige Feature nervt aber auch durch Druckstellen an der Stirn.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. März 2014)

Den IXS fand ich ja bislang noch am bequemsten. Dickste Polster und keine Pseudo-Lüftungskanäle drin, also durchgehend. Druckstellen daher eher wenig wahrscheinlich....


----------



## Timo S. (17. März 2014)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Den Uvex find ich preislich absolut unattraktiv, da liegen ja locker 50€ zwischen IXS und Uvex. Ich teste erstmal IXS und Bluegrass, die gibt es beim Händler vor Ort. Alpina, Mavic und Bell sind bei mir schon aus verschiedensten Gründen aus der Auswahl geflogen.
> 
> Der jetzige Feature nervt aber auch durch Druckstellen an der Stirn.


Finde auch, dass der Preis vom Pro eine Frechheit ist, zudem jetzt noch nicht mal der Lampenadapter dabei ist.
Klar, der hätte den in meinen Augen überzogenen Preis auch nicht rechtfertigen können aber so finde ichs ja noch frecher. Dumm nur, wenn kein anderer bisher, auch nur ansatzweise so gut gepasst hat


----------



## DerohneName (17. März 2014)

Servus Leute,

Ich habe einen breiten Kopf, aber sehr flachem Hinterkopf. Viele Helme sind mir seitlich zu schmal oder sie passen mir seitlich aber dafür wackeln sie extrem auf und ab wegen meinem Flachkopf. Welchen Helm würdet ihr als passend sehen, habe momentan nämliche keinen Plan welcher Helm da gut passen könnte. Zumindest eine grobe Einschätzung
Preislich sollte es nicht über die 200€ Grenze hinausschießen.

IXS Trail RS sollte ja nur für schmale Köpfe sein? 


Danke im Voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. März 2014)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> Ich habe einen breiten Kopf, aber sehr flachem Hinterkopf......
> 
> .....Danke im Voraus




Beim flachen Kopf würde ich sagen der Scott Mythic/Stego könnte passen. Ich fand den innen nicht sehr konturiert....


----------



## JDEM (17. März 2014)

Man sollte Helme individuell zur Kopfform passend fertigen. Kunde kommt vorbei, Kopf wird vermessen mittels 3D Scanner, Design auswählen und Helm fertigen.


----------



## JDEM (17. März 2014)

Ach das Teil ist zwar auch eher All-Mountain Helm, aber kann man sich ja auch mal anschauen:

http://www.lazersport.com/product/bike-adult-mtb-oasiz/oasiz-flash-camo-green


----------



## xTr3Me (17. März 2014)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Den Uvex find ich preislich absolut unattraktiv, da liegen ja locker 50€ zwischen IXS und Uvex. Ich teste erstmal IXS und Bluegrass, die gibt es beim Händler vor Ort. Alpina, Mavic und Bell sind bei mir schon aus verschiedensten Gründen aus der Auswahl geflogen.
> 
> Der jetzige Feature nervt aber auch durch Druckstellen an der Stirn.



Also ich sehe eine Differenz von 20€?!


----------



## JDEM (17. März 2014)

Den IXS hab ich für 82€ gesehen und den Uvex in den interessanten Farben gibt es ab 129€... Bei UVP Preisen mag die Differenz von 20€ aber hinkommen.


----------



## thehoff (17. März 2014)

Der Forefront von Smith währe auch noch ein interessanter Kandidat


----------



## sarakosa (17. März 2014)

Der Forefront kommt aber erst im Juni/Juli auf den Markt. Wer warten kann!


Gesendet von meinem C64


----------



## Timo S. (17. März 2014)

und soll deutlich über 200€ kosten...


----------



## sarakosa (17. März 2014)

Kann wohl doch nicht mehr so lange dauern. 
http://www.smithoptics.eu/Root/Men's/Helmets/Cycle/FOREFRONT/p/HB14-FOADMD/sizeVariants


Gesendet von meinem C64


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (18. März 2014)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Den IXS hab ich für 82€ gesehen und den Uvex in den interessanten Farben gibt es ab 129€... Bei UVP Preisen mag die Differenz von 20€ aber hinkommen.



Den IXS gabs mal bei bike-discount für den Preis aber die Aktion gabs nur 1-2 Tage. Aktuell geht da nix unter 100€. Den Uvex Quatro Pro gibts für 110€ inkl. Versand. *hier* -> musst halt noch den 10€ Gutschein aus der Newsletteranmeldung holen (hinterher halt wieder abmelden..)


----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. März 2014)

sarakosa schrieb:


> Kann wohl doch nicht mehr so lange dauern.
> http://www.smithoptics.eu/Root/Men's/Helmets/Cycle/FOREFRONT/p/HB14-FOADMD/sizeVariants
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C64



Guckst Du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/endurohelm-enduro-helm-kein-full-face.621181/page-14#post-11768510


----------



## sarakosa (18. März 2014)

Sag ich doch ;-)

Gesendet von meinem Q10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kalkhoffpink (19. März 2014)

Hier noch eine 360 Grad Ansicht vom *Alpina Carapax*, der ähnlich sein dürfte wie der Quatro Pro von der Abdeckung. Was den Carapax hervorheben dürfte ist neben dem Insektennetz (Quatro Pro hat es auch) das "Scharnier" am Helmband, sodaß es mit Brillen recht wenig Probleme geben sollte, da es nicht schräg übers Ohr laufen muss wie bei der Konkurrenz....

Außerdem gibt es den auch in 57-62, also passend für 58/59er Eierköpfe!

http://www.sportokay.com/de/alpina-carapax-fahrradhelm.html?gclid=CLq44If4nr0CFWLHtAodmFYABA


----------



## JDEM (19. März 2014)

Beim Carapax kann man bestimmt in einigen Shops noch nen guten Preis aushandeln, also am besten mal das Telefon in die Hand nehmen und nachfragen!


----------



## xTr3Me (19. März 2014)

Den Carapax hatte ich auch auf und der war  für einen schmalen Kopf auch sehr gut von der Passform her, sah auch ordentlich aus, allerdings reicht der Helm nicht wirklich tief.

Heute ist der Uvex Quatro Pro gekommen und ich bin ziemlich angetan. Der Helm trägt kaum auf und er lässt sich super anpassen und sitzt somit auch beim Kopfüber-Kopf-Wackel-Test absolut fest.  Wenn ich den Helm mit der Hand nach links und rechts drücke ist allerdings  in Summe etwa 1-1,5 cm Platz zur Helmschale. Ich denke viel besser wirds mit einem schmalen Kopf einfach nicht, sonst müsste der Helm ja auf den Kopf entsprechend wie gegossen angepasst sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (19. März 2014)

Hallo,

beim carapax - welche größe habt ihr bei welchem kopfumfang? Ich glaub ich hab 57cm und da endet der kleinere und ich denke der größere ist dann zu groß! Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## uphillking (19. März 2014)

Habe heute den Uvex Quatro (ohne Pro, finde den Spoiler affig) bekommen.

Positiv:
- Baut sehr schön kompakt/schmal und passt mir (60cm) auf Anhieb sehr gut und ohne Wackeln.
- Farbe Dark Silver ist im Prinzip mattschwarz. In Kombination mit den glänzeden schwarzen Partien an der Hinterseite schicke Optik.
- Recht leicht (310gr) und vermutlich gut belüftet.
- sehr gut verarbeitet. Keine Grate etc.

Negativ:
- sehr spärliche, eigentlich kaum vorhandene, Polsterung. Gerade mal 4 kurze Streifen.
- das verstellbare Visier hat keine Rasterung. Ob es im holprigen Gelände in Position bleibt muss sich noch zeigen.

Hinzufügen möchte ich noch dass die Heckpartie eigentlch auch nicht viel tiefer gezogen ist als bei den meisten CC-Helmen.
Keinesfalls zu vergleichen mit z.B. einem Sixsixone Recon o.ä. Enduro ist definitv was anderes.

Werde ihn behalten (auch weil er optisch gut zu meinem Bike passt  und ausgiebig testen.


----------



## thehoff (21. März 2014)

War heute mal durchprobieren, der Bell Super passt ziemlich gut, und sieht auch nicht so nach calimero aus wie der IXS 

hat jemand schon mehr Erfahrungen mit dem? 
Die Belüftung währe interessant zu wissen wie die so ist


----------



## TOM4 (21. März 2014)

Also ich kann den giro hex für runde köpfe empfehlen! Sitzt wirklich extrem gut - leicht und super belüftet!


----------



## thehoff (22. März 2014)

Hab in der bike 9/13 gelesen das der Bell beim Belüftungstest am schlechtesten abschneidet, sogar der Grio feature schneidet mit sehrgut ab,
Werd mir jetzt den und den Scott Mythos auf verdacht bestellen da es die 2 in Linz nirgends gibt


----------



## Timo S. (22. März 2014)

Heute den Alpina Carapax getestet, völliger Passform Fail...
Dazu noch den Bluegras Golden Eyes, ehrlich, Calimero hätte mich ausgelacht, der sah aus...wobei er nicht schlecht gesessen hat, besser als der Bell.
Bin also noch immer beim Uvex Quatro...


----------



## thehoff (22. März 2014)

Hat schon wer erfahrungen mit der belüftung des feature im sommer?


----------



## sp00n82 (23. März 2014)

Btw, heute sind bei bike-discount alle Helme um 30% reduziert.


----------



## xTr3Me (23. März 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Heute den Alpina Carapax getestet, völliger Passform Fail...
> Dazu noch den Bluegras Golden Eyes, ehrlich, Calimero hätte mich ausgelacht, der sah aus...wobei er nicht schlecht gesessen hat, besser als der Bell.
> Bin also noch immer beim Uvex Quatro...



Bei mir hat der Alpine Carapax und der Uvex Quatro super gepasst ?!


----------



## Totoxl (23. März 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Btw, heute sind bei bike-discount alle Helme um 30% reduziert.


Danke schön, habe mir mal den IXS bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (23. März 2014)

Danke, hab mir mal testweise den "sagenumwobenen" Uvex Quatro Pro besorgt....Bin gespannt....


----------



## damage0099 (23. März 2014)

ich mir den Uvex Quatro Pro in Gelb-Grün 
ebenfalls: Danke 
Mal sehen, wie er paßt...

edith sagt: Dito!


----------



## Timo S. (23. März 2014)

Bei mir ist auch Schluss mit suchen, hab den Uvex grad bestellt.
Der Punkt ist doch bei der Enduro Geschichte, der Nacken ist doch eigentlich eher nicht so wichtig. Die Schläfen sollten gut abgedeckt sein, das sind sie bei den meisten. Sonst wäre der Kiefer wichtig, aber da gibts nur nen FF und den würde ich nur im Park tragen...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (23. März 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Bei mir ist auch Schluss mit suchen, hab den Uvex grad bestellt.
> Der Punkt ist doch bei der Enduro Geschichte, der Nacken ist doch eigentlich eher nicht so wichtig. Die Schläfen sollten gut abgedeckt sein, das sind sie bei den meisten. Sonst wäre der Kiefer wichtig, aber da gibts nur nen FF und den würde ich nur im Park tragen...



Grundsätzlich ist es bei einer Rolle vorwärts über den Lenker mit anschließendem abrollen nicht verkehrt mehr Material am Hinterkopf zu haben. Sicherlich ist hier die Passform aber entscheidender. Ich bin gespannt wie sich der Uvex gegen den A1 schlägt....


----------



## Dakeyras (23. März 2014)

Hätte gestern mal den Bluegrass auf. Der hat auf meine schmale Birne richtig gut gepasst. Von vorn gesehen baut der auch sehr schmal, so dass kein Calimero Feeling aufkam. 

Leider kann ich mich gar nicht mit dem riesigen Visor anfreunden. In Profil hatte das was von Darkwing Duck... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Timo S. (23. März 2014)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Hätte gestern mal den Bluegrass auf. Der hat auf meine schmale Birne richtig gut gepasst. Von vorn gesehen baut der auch sehr schmal, so dass kein Calimero Feeling aufkam.
> 
> Leider kann ich mich gar nicht mit dem riesigen Visor anfreunden. In Profil hatte das was von Darkwing Duck...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


Oha, dann war dein Bluegras ein anderer wie meiner, der war so riesig, dass meine kleine Tochter sogar hat lachen müssen...
Mein Kopf ist eher länglich aber schmal.


----------



## sarakosa (23. März 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Oha, dann war dein Bluegras ein anderer wie meiner, der war so riesig, dass meine kleine Tochter sogar hat lachen müssen...
> Mein Kopf ist eher länglich aber schmal.


War bei mir auch so. Seitlich schon recht breit und das Visier ist wirklich seeehr groß. 


Gesendet von meinem C64


----------



## Dakeyras (23. März 2014)

Wie er wirkt, kommt vermutlich sehr auf den Kopf an. Der bluegrass war zwar seitlich nicht super schlank (hab mich vielleicht etwas falsch ausgedrückt), aber deutlich schmaler als ein 661 recon. 

Mit dem hätte ich Angst haben müssen, dass mir einer der Super Mario Bros auf den Kopf springt... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Totoxl (25. März 2014)

Dann will ich auch mal meinen Beitrag leisten.
Kopfumfang 58cm. Von vorne und von oben eine ovale Kopfform.
Der Helm passt mir wie angegossen, er sitzt ohne die Verstellung zu benutzen schon fest auf dem Kopf. Ich habe auch das Gefühl das er überall gleichmäßig anliegt. Ich habe meinen Helm gefunden  Und zur Belustigung noch mal meine Visage in Großformat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (26. März 2014)

Gestern den uvex quattro pro bekommen.
Paßt hervorragend, sitzt wirklich super bequem.
Drehrad ist genial.
Buffs passen locker drunter.
Die Farbe Grün-Gelb ist schwer gewöhnungsbedürftig....werde ihn behalten (Farbe kommt auf den Bildern besser...etwas Mut zum tragen braucht man schon  ).


----------



## Girl (26. März 2014)

Ich habe gestern den MET Parabellum bekommen, passt eigentlich gut, nur stört bei mir der Versteller am Hinterkopf. 
Falls jemand Bedarf hat, ich habe einen schwarzen mit weißer Schrift in L zum Selbstkostenpreis (Bike-Discount 112€) abzugeben. Wenn nicht geht er morgen wieder zurück.


----------



## damage0099 (27. März 2014)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Danke, hab mir mal testweise den "sagenumwobenen" Uvex Quatro Pro besorgt....Bin gespannt....


und?


----------



## bik3rid3r (27. März 2014)

Hat jemand den Giro Hex? Mich würde interessieren wie weit er am Hinterkopf hinunter ragt und wie die Passform auf schmalen Köpfen ist.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hans7 (28. März 2014)

Habe auch den IXS hier liegen. Was mich stört sind die sehr langen Verschlussbänder. Auch dass Kinnpolster ist eher an der Seite anstatt unten. So wie Totoxl


----------



## Totoxl (28. März 2014)

Das stört mich nur optisch,  in der Praxis merke ich es nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. März 2014)

Für alle Fans meiner Collagen hier der Uvex Quatro Pro....
Bequem? Naja, ganz Ok würde ich sagen, zumindest drückt er nicht. Die Polster sind halt minimal - siehe Bild. Sitzt ziemlich tief auf dem Kopf, auch wenn es die Bilder nicht so wiedergeben. Tiefer als der A1. Das fühlt sich gut an. Weniger Abdeckung am Hinterkopf als der A1.
Sitzt insgesamt sehr ordentlich auch wenn man ihn recht stramm ziehen muss, damit er nicht "rotiert". Die Auflage am Hinterkopf ist bequemer als beim A1 aber auch flexibler und nicht so "stabil". Von vorne sieht er bescheiden aus, der Rest geht i.O. Belüftung ist auch Top. Werde trotzdem den A1 behalten. Insgesamt fühlt der sich nach mehr Helm an. Der Quatro Pro ist die bessere Alternative für AM Tourer. Dem Helm lag ein Schreiben bei, dass die GoPro Halterung im Moment nicht lieferbar ist und nachgereicht wird...??! Das Visier ist recht weit und leicht hochklappbar - ohne Rasterung. Das "Helmband" kollidiert nicht mit der Brille. Mit Fliegengitter vorne. Der "Bürzel" lässt sich entfernen....


----------



## damage0099 (28. März 2014)

hey, besten Dank


----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. März 2014)

Wenn jemand den *Uvex Quatro Pro* günstig haben möchte, in der Farbe *black mat*, *Größe 56-61* dann bei mir melden.
Ansonsten geht er am Montag zurück zu Bike Discount.


----------



## sarakosa (28. März 2014)

hans7 schrieb:


> Habe auch den IXS hier liegen. Was mich stört sind die sehr langen Verschlussbänder. Auch dass Kinnpolster ist eher an der Seite anstatt unten. So wie Totoxl


Hatte das gleiche Problem. Mit einem kleinen Trick kannst du die Länge etwas reduzieren. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von meinem C64


----------



## sarakosa (28. März 2014)

Kinnpolster Sitz bei mir jetzt auch in der Mitte. 


Gesendet von meinem C64


----------



## Innsbruuucker (28. März 2014)

Hat jemand von euch schon den Sweet Bushwacker probiert bzw. im Einsatz?
Ist der Giro Xar eher ein AM oder schon ein Enduro Helm? Der Feature von Giro sagt mir gar nicht zu.


----------



## Timo S. (29. März 2014)

Was bitte ist der Unterschied zwischen AM und Enduro, außer dass Enduro eigentlich ein AM Wettbewerb ist? 
Zwischen XC und DH ist mir das klar, auch das völlig unterschiedliche Helmkonzept. Aber AM/Enduro scheint mir doch eher eine Werbegeschichte....


----------



## vitaminc (29. März 2014)

@Timo S. 
Klar ist es ne Werbegeschichte, funktioniert halt richtig gut, wenn man jeden und alles kategorisiert 

Mir kommt es manchmal vor, dass Enduro im Vergleich zu AM einfach nur mehr Farben und Bunt sind..


----------



## hans7 (29. März 2014)

Ich fahre mit meinem XC Helm, Klickschuhen und Timeklickpedalen auf meinem Enduro eine Tour mit AM Anteil. Dazu habe ich nur 2,2" breite Trailking drauf ;-)
Ist doch einfach egal, hauptsache fahren. Verstehe nicht, warum man das alles auf die 10mm Federweg kategorisieren muss. Und anscheinend sind wir Europäer bzw. Deutsche diejenigen welche in AM, Enduro unterteilen: bei den Amis, Engländern etc.. heißt das einfach nur Trail

Bei den Helmen sehe ich einfach nur einen Vorteil des Schutzes durch die weiter runtergezogenen Seiten. Safety first, man wird ja nicht jünger.


----------



## Timo S. (29. März 2014)

Genau, darum alles was tiefer sitzt als ne XC Schale erfüllt den Zweck sicher. 
Für mich spielt zusätzlich noch die Belüftung eine entscheidende Rolle, denn nichts ist schlimmer als ne Dampfende Birne im Sommer.
Wenn ich richtig Sicherheit will, weil für mich Enduro=DH ist, dann braucht man eh nen FF...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (29. März 2014)

sarakosa schrieb:


> Hatte das gleiche Problem. Mit einem kleinen Trick kannst du die Länge etwas reduzieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was hast du denn geändert?  Kann es leider nicht genau erkennen.


----------



## hans7 (29. März 2014)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Was hast du denn geändert?  Kann es leider nicht genau erkennen.


musste auch zweimal hinschauen: zieh einfach das obere von den Bändern in dem Verschluss raus und fixiere es dann indem du den Bügel wieder schließt. Damit kannst du die linke Seite verkürzen und somit das Kinnpolster in Richtung Mitte verschieben.

Tricky  Vielen Dank sarakosa


----------



## Totoxl (29. März 2014)

Ah,  jetzt sehe ich es auch


----------



## rumigali (29. März 2014)

Habe mich heute nach langer Internetrecherche zum Händler begeben und folgende Helme probiert. 
Mavic Notch optisch sehr schön aber für mich zu eng geschnitten drückt extrem an den Seiten
Giro Feature optisch auch recht schön aber ebenfalls zu eng geschnitten für mich
Bell Stoker passt wie angegossen da etwas runder geschnitten, Optik gefällt auch, gleich heute ne Tour gefahren, Belüftung ist sehr gut habe heute erstmals bergauf den Helm aufgelassen, trägt sich auch sehr angenehm, Verarbeitung auch recht ordentlich, Preis 70,- b.Fachhändler


----------



## sarakosa (30. März 2014)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Was hast du denn geändert?  Kann es leider nicht genau erkennen.


Du kannst den Verschluss der unter dem Ohr liegt öffnen und den Gurt von unten durchziehen und praktisch doppelt legen. Im Bild ist dass das Stück, das zwischen den beiden Gurten die zum Helm führen aus dem Plastikverschluss heraus schaut.  . 

Gesendet von meinem Q10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mar (31. März 2014)

Hallo, 
Ich wollte mal meine Erfahrungen mit dem Bell Super mitteilen.
Bei einer Kopfgröße von etwa 58/59 cm ist es schwierig den passenden Helm zu finden. Ich habe den Bluegrass Goldeneye und den Bell Super bestellt. Aufgrund der sehr guten Passform (Größe M) und Verarbeitung habe ich mich letztendlich für den bell entschieden. Gestern dann die ersten Trails mit dem neuen Helm. Nach einem fahrfehler hat's mich bei etwa 20 km/h übern Lenker gehauen und u.a. Auch heftig auf dem Kopf gelandet. Der Bell hat die Aktion nicht überlebt. Aber mein Kopf dafür vollkommen unbeschadet. Der Helm hat meiner Meinung nach perfekt geschützt. Ich vertrau dem Teil zu 100% und werde ich wieder kaufen.


----------



## damage0099 (31. März 2014)

Hast n Foto von dem kaputten Helm?
Würde mich sehr interessieren, danke


----------



## kalkhoffpink (31. März 2014)

Denke mal AM ist mehr Tourenorientiert und die Bikes etwas leichter mit 140-160mm Federweg und 32er bis 34er Gabeln.
Enduro ist etwas "sportlicher/agressiver" mit etwas schwereren/stabileren Bikes mit mehr Federweg zwischen 160-180mm und 34er bis 36er Gabeln. Außerdem etwas abfahrtsorientierter/sprungfreudiger als das klassische AM. Daher mehr Schutz am Kopf.

AM = Giro Xar/Hex, Alpina Carapax, Uvex Quatro usw.
Enduro = Giro Feature, IXS, A1, URGE usw.


----------



## Timo S. (31. März 2014)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Denke mal AM ist mehr Tourenorientiert und die Bikes etwas leichter mit 140-160mm Federweg und 32er bis 34er Gabeln.
> Enduro ist etwas "sportlicher/agressiver" mit etwas schwereren/stabileren Bikes mit mehr Federweg zwischen 160-180mm und 34er bis 36er Gabeln. Außerdem etwas abfahrtsorientierter/sprungfreudiger als das klassische AM. Daher mehr Schutz am Kopf.
> 
> AM = Giro Xar/Hex, Alpina Carapax, Uvex Quatro usw.
> Enduro = Giro Feature, IXS, A1, URGE usw.


34-36 Gabeln und bis 180mm Federweg, mit so nem Monster fährt eh keiner mehr als bis zu Shuttle, außer den Helden der Bike Redaktion, die uns dann noch erzählen so was braucht jeder, nich nur die Park Fraktion 
Wenn ich so ein Rad bräuchte, dann nur für richtig hartes Geläuf und dann nur mit FF...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master_KK (31. März 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> 34-36 Gabeln und bis 180mm Federweg, mit so nem Monster fährt eh keiner mehr als bis zu Shuttle, außer den Helden der Bike Redaktion, die uns dann noch erzählen so was braucht jeder, nich nur die Park Fraktion
> Wenn ich so ein Rad bräuchte, dann nur für richtig hartes Geläuf und dann nur mit FF...



<-- 40er SC-Gabel, 180mm Federweg, 16kg Bike und bis zu 800hm mehrmals jede Woche. Ist das nicht dieses "Enduro" von dem alle reden?


----------



## phlipsn (1. April 2014)

Moin Moin,

also vielleicht liegts ja nur an Deinen Beinen.....
Ich bin zwei Jahre mein Fanes mit Totzem Hammerschmidt und DH-Pneus überall gefahren! Selbst in den Alpen funzt das!!! Liegt halt an der persönlichen Fitness würd ich sagen....

Achja, ich bin kein Redakteur 

Phlipsn


----------



## Mar (1. April 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hast n Foto von dem kaputten Helm?
> Würde mich sehr interessieren, danke


 

Hi also hier ist der Riss auf der Innenseite. Von Außen ist nur wenig erkennbar.

WIe gesagt, ich bin voll begeistert, das mir nach dem heftigen Einschlag nichts passiert ist. Zumindest am Kopf


----------



## damage0099 (1. April 2014)

Mar schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 283072
> 
> Hi also hier ist der Riss auf der Innenseite. Von Außen ist nur wenig erkennbar.
> 
> WIe gesagt, ich bin voll begeistert, das mir nach dem heftigen Einschlag nichts passiert ist. Zumindest am Kopf



Vielen Dank, interessant.

Ich bin gestern seit langem auch mal wieder über den Lenker abgestiegen....dank jahrelanger Falltechnikübung jedoch unverletzt und ohne mit dem Helm den Boden zu berühren abgerollt....(davon profitierte ich schon öfters  ).

Sei froh, daß du einen Helm auf hattest!

Holst dir jetzt denselben nochmal?


----------



## Mar (1. April 2014)

Ja, ich werde mir den gleichen nochmal bestellen. Ich hab jetzt wirklich viel Vertrauen in den Helm, was natürlich nicht heißt, dass andere Helme schlechter sind. Bell hat außerdem ein Crash Replacement, sodass es im Preis recht günstig wird.


----------



## damage0099 (1. April 2014)

Mar schrieb:


> Ja, ich werde mir den gleichen nochmal bestellen. Ich hab jetzt wirklich viel Vertrauen in den Helm, was natürlich nicht heißt, dass andere Helme schlechter sind. Bell hat außerdem ein Crash Replacement, sodass es im Preis recht günstig wird.


Oh, das wußte ich nicht (Crash Replacement).   Super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (2. April 2014)

Hat jemand hier vielleicht den hier?

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/HEOOEPH/on-one-enduro-pro-helmet

Schaut nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## µ_d (2. April 2014)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Hat jemand hier vielleicht den hier?
> 
> http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/HEOOEPH/on-one-enduro-pro-helmet
> 
> Schaut nicht schlecht aus.



Vor 2 Wochen gekauft. Man kann die Position der hinteren Verstellung nicht ändern, nur die Weite ist einstellbar. Muss also an der stelle passen, ist für mich ein klein bisschen zu weit unten (kommt dadurch an der Stirn etwas weiter runter). Sitzt aber sonst ganz gut (ist trotz meines riesen Schädels noch platz nach oben. Bin ich sonst gar nicht gewohnt). Nach ca. 3 Stunden muss ich ihn etwas lockerer stellen. Hält auch ohne den Kinngurt über Kopf. Verarbeitung für den Preis Top.


----------



## firesurfer (2. April 2014)

schmeiß mal den fox flux ins rennen...habe mittlerweile 2 davon....passt gut u sieht nicht sooo
bescheiden (zumind. auf meiner birne  ) aus.....
allerdings jetzt mal was neues....und den IXS trail bestellt.....mal sehn

ahja....noch etwas dazu



Timo S. schrieb:


> 34-36 Gabeln und bis 180mm Federweg, mit so nem Monster fährt eh keiner mehr als bis zu Shuttle, außer den Helden der Bike Redaktion, die uns dann noch erzählen so was braucht jeder, nich nur die Park Fraktion
> Wenn ich so ein Rad bräuchte, dann nur für richtig hartes Geläuf und dann nur mit FF...


 
also i fahr auch so a monster..... ......u shuttle brauch ich grundsätzliches keines....bin mei eigenes 
und ein FF is manchmal auf den trails nicht sooo optimal wenn das umfeld ein bisserl bikerkritisch (wanderer, jäger udgl.) is


----------



## bik3rid3r (2. April 2014)

firesurfer schrieb:


> schmeiß mal den fox flux ins rennen...habe mittlerweile 2 davon....passt gut u sieht nicht sooo
> bescheiden (zumind. auf meiner birne  ) aus.....
> allerdings jetzt mal was neues....und den IXS trail bestellt.....mal sehn


Hast du Bilder davon? Hab den fox erst kürzlich entdeckt und er gefällt mir recht gut. Nur weiß ich nicht wie er auf meinem Kopf (recht schmal) passt.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## firesurfer (2. April 2014)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Hast du Bilder davon? Hab den fox erst kürzlich entdeckt und er gefällt mir recht gut. Nur weiß ich nicht wie er auf meinem Kopf (recht schmal) passt.


 
schau mal da:

http://factoryjackson.com/2012/08/27/review-fox-flux-helmet/


----------



## DerohneName (2. April 2014)

Okay ich hab mir den Scott Mythic in M bestellt- der war mir leider nur minimal zu eng, sonst passte der von der Form etc. perfekt...  Der Large wird mir dann wieder zu groß sein

Welcher Helm baut den zirka gleich/sehr ähnlich wie der Scott Mythic (also für breite Köpfe). Ist der Scott Stego ebentuell in M kleiner durch andere Polster?


----------



## thehoff (2. April 2014)

So hab jetzt den Mythic und den Feature beide passen mir gut, und sint vom schnitt sehr ähnlich,
Nur noch die frage wer hält den kopf kühler?

hat jemand einen Vergleich?


----------



## damage0099 (5. April 2014)

Hat einer der Aktions-Käufer bei BikeDiscount com Uvex quattro Pro schon die Helmhalterung nachgeschickt bekommen?
Habe mal angefragt aber keine Antwort bekommen...


----------



## koenig_hirsch (15. April 2014)

So, nachdem ich hier zwecks Marktübersicht bisher nur still mitgelesen habe, jetzt mal mein Feedback zu den zwei Helmen, die bei mir in der Endauswahl waren: IXS Trail RS und Bell Super. Der glasklare Gewinner bei mir ist der IXS. Der sitzt einfach wie angegossen, was vor allem an dem deutlich tiefer um den Kopf verlaufenden Verstellring (wie nennt man das Ding?) liegt. Der Bell sitzt mehr "oben drauf", der IXS eben richtig schön "drumrum". Nebenher ist der IXS besser belüftet (sagen die Tests) und leichter. Das Ding wiegt nur unmerklich mehr als mein alter Giro Xen. Wobei ich denke, dass man die knapp 50g zum Bell im wahren Leben nicht spüren würde.

Ich kann mit dem IXS meine Rübe nach unten hängen und er fällt nicht ab - ohne Kinnriemen natürlich - wohingegen der Bell runterfallen würde. Hauptsächlich verträgt sich das Verstellrad des Bell irgendwie nicht mit meinem Hinterkopf und sitzt an der falschen Stelle, selbst wenn ich es in die unterste Position klicke. Beim IXS habe ich es auf die mittlere Position gestellt und es passt perfekt. In der untersten sitzt es zu weit im Nacken und schiebt mir in "Radelposition" den Helm in die Stirn.

Zu guter Letzt sagte die Freundin beim Schaulaufen noch, dass der Bell doof aussieht und der IXS besser zu meiner Birne passt. Und nun dürft ihr alle raten, was in Wahrheit den Ausschlag gegeben hat 

Sport frei - K_H


----------



## mfux (15. April 2014)

Hab den IXS jetzt schon ne Weile. Der einzige Kritikpunkt: man schwitzt ordentlich. 
Ist das bei den Trail/AM-Helmen allgemein so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firesurfer (15. April 2014)

firesurfer schrieb:


> schmeiß mal den fox flux ins rennen...habe mittlerweile 2 davon....passt gut u sieht nicht sooo bescheiden (zumind. auf meiner birne  ) aus.....
> allerdings jetzt mal was neues....und den IXS trail bestellt.....mal sehn


 
..nach (gefühlter) eeewiger lieferzeit ...kam das teil dann....
also der IXS war wunderschön blau  ...aber leider in SM (bis gr. 58) bei meiner 58er-birne zu klein ...die nä größe war dann ....ähm...also naja.....insbesondere das weit heruntergezogene kopfband (plastikring ?) war unangenehm... die polsterung irgendwie "zu hart" u unbequem.....das kopfband hätte da laufend mit meinen brillen u kopfhörern kollidiert.....mit einstellen war da auch nix....also irgendwo zu große ohren und/oder zu kleiner kopf   ....hat nicht gepasst

den bell super habe ich auch schon mal probiert...hat eigentlich gut gepasst...will aber eher etwas nicht sooo "schweres" (bell gg. 400 gr)......

jetzt mal den uvex quatro pro bestellt.........schau ma mal die 2.


----------



## Timo S. (15. April 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hat einer der Aktions-Käufer bei BikeDiscount com Uvex quattro Pro schon die Helmhalterung nachgeschickt bekommen?
> Habe mal angefragt aber keine Antwort bekommen...


Nein noch nicht, ich werd da direkt mal Uvex die Tage anschreiben. Ich find das eigentlich frech von denen...
(also von Uvex)


----------



## damage0099 (16. April 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Nein noch nicht, ich werd da direkt mal Uvex die Tage anschreiben. Ich find das eigentlich frech von denen...
> (also von Uvex)



Hi, habe das Teil letzte Woche bekommen (Umschlag, war bei meiner Anfrage schon auf dem Weg zu mir).


----------



## koenig_hirsch (16. April 2014)

@mfux: ich schwitze beim biken IMMER ordentlich  ... im Ernst: kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die größere Abdeckung auch für mehr Schweißfluss sorgt, logisch.

Hab übrigens 61cm Kopfumfang, M/L somit passend. Das tiefgezogene Kopfband kommt meiner Kopfform offenbar entgegen - scheint ja bei einigen hier der Knackpunkt zu sein, dass es zu dicht über den Ohren verläuft und so stört bzw. mit der Brille kollidiert. Bei mir beides kein Problem.


----------



## der Digge (20. April 2014)

Jemand ne Ahnung welcher Deutsche Shop Wechselpolster für den A1 auf Lager hat? Habe ich bisher nur in Übersee gefunden.


----------



## Freefloh (21. April 2014)

Hallo,
hat durch Zufall jemand den IXS Trail Rs und den MET Parabellum getestet? Mir persönlich passte der IXS sehr gut aber der Met gefällt mir vom optischen besser. Ist er ähnlich wie der IXS geschnitten? Und wie sieht es evtl. mit Langzeiterfahrungen beider Helme aus?

Vielen Dank schonmal vorab


----------



## firesurfer (23. April 2014)

firesurfer schrieb:


> ..
> jetzt mal den uvex quatro pro bestellt.........schau ma mal die 2.


 
uvex quatro kam in grün/hellgrün(gelb?) in einem doch poppigen und frischen design daher....allerdings auf meinem kopf ein schwammerl (pilz  ) .....
ging wieder retour.....optisch ein no go ... 
nä war dann der met terra...war jooo mei...halbwegs ok..passform gut.... aber auch optisch nicht der üüüüberhammer...

letztlich bin ich beim urge all m hängen geblieben...paassst perfekt...der helm ist unverschämt leicht, sitzt allerdings etwas mehr auf dem kopf (mehr auflagefläche) u dadurch vielleicht einen tick wärmer......das gangstaband (heißt so ?) soll den schweißfluss in die augen verhindern...mhmm
naja...ich schwitze für gewöhnlich doch stärker.....hat bei der ersten ausfahrt nicht sooo funktioniert....aber geht ...
die gekreuzten helmbänder sind ungewöhnlich u vielleicht etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.....es gibt kein verstellrad od ähnliches zum anpassen an die kopfgrösse...hier muss man mit den pads arbeiten....glücklicherweise is der helm scheinbar f meinen kopf gemacht 
ein sehr wertiger .....in der form ev eher ungewöhnlicher helm......seeeeeeehr feines teil   

@  fox flux: war mein helm der letzten 2 jahre....ist bei seiner letzten ausfahrt den heldentod gestorben  ....impact auf einer doch
harmlosen stelle kopfüber in eine überaus spitze steinansammlung ......delle u innen gebrochen....kopf heil geblieben...ev. mit leichten kopfschmerzen...
also sicherungstechnisch absolut - u mM auch optisch - zu empfehlen   

brauch ich jetzt noch den urge enduromatic ????  

schau ma mal


----------



## sarakosa (23. April 2014)

Freefloh schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat durch Zufall jemand den IXS Trail Rs und den MET Parabellum getestet? Mir persönlich passte der IXS sehr gut aber der Met gefällt mir vom optischen besser. Ist er ähnlich wie der IXS geschnitten? Und wie sieht es evtl. mit Langzeiterfahrungen beider Helme aus?
> 
> Vielen Dank schonmal vorab


Hatte beide Helme probiert. Der Met hatte mir sehr gut gefallen. Leider habe ich einen so schmalen Eierkopf, der den Helm riesig wirken ließ. Ich fand dass er oben recht flach und seitlich breiter aufbaut. Aber trotzdem ein schöner Helm und gut verarbeitet. 
Habe mich für den IXS entschieden. Der passt auf meine Birne, qualitativ sehr gut und in Blau passt er zu meine Hose ;-)



Gesendet von meinem C64


----------



## sarakosa (23. April 2014)

Auch ja Langzeiterfahrung: beim ixs läuft mir der Schweiß an der Stirn runter. Das Stoffpad macht nur bedingt seine Arbeit. Schwitz jetzt aber nicht mehr als mit meinem alten uvex mit gefühlten 50 Löchern mehr. 


Gesendet von meinem C64


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (25. April 2014)

Bin auch noch am überlegen, ob ich mir bereits jetzt einen neuen Helm zulegen soll, oder es sich lohnen könnte auf den hier zu warten:
http://vecnum.com/produkte/splithelm/design-studie/


----------



## sarakosa (25. April 2014)

Er ist jetzt zu haben. Smith Forefront

http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/1911459...MENTS_IN_HLP:true&hlpht=true&ops=true&viphx=1


Gesendet von meinem C64


----------



## LanceDD (25. April 2014)

sarakosa schrieb:


> Er ist jetzt zu haben. Smith Forefront
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/1911459...MENTS_IN_HLP:true&hlpht=true&ops=true&viphx=1
> 
> ...


Geiles Teil, aber fett teuer. 
Nach nem Sturz musste unter Umständen schon wieder neu kaufen...


----------



## bik3rid3r (25. April 2014)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Bin auch noch am überlegen, ob ich mir bereits jetzt einen neuen Helm zulegen soll, oder es sich lohnen könnte auf den hier zu warten:
> http://vecnum.com/produkte/splithelm/design-studie/


Hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, da der neue Parachute leider nicht mehr trennbar ist. Aber erstens dauert es mir zu lange, wenn der Vecnum frühestens Anfang 2015 kommt und zweitens liegt der preislich bestimmt über 200€. Das wäre mir deutlich zu teuer.

Gesendet von meinem AT100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## vitaminc (26. April 2014)

> Hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, da der neue Parachute leider nicht mehr trennbar ist. Aber erstens dauert es mir zu lange, wenn der Vecnum frühestens Anfang 2015 kommt und zweitens liegt der preislich bestimmt über 200€. Das wäre mir deutlich zu teuer.



Wenn man aktuell überhaupt keinen gescheiten Helm hat, dann verstehe ich dein Argument, dass es einfach noch zu lange hin ist. Wenn der Preis höher sein wird, also über 200€, dann könnte man durchaus argumentieren, dass er auch mehr bietet (Kinnbügel).

Der SMITH Optics Forefront kostet auch über 200€.

Auf der einen Seite schraub ich mir ne XTR Bremse für viel Geld ans Bike, dann aber am Kopfschutz sparen? - also ich bin da durchaus bereit 200€ und mehr auszugeben.


----------



## Speedyakuza (28. April 2014)

Habe jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen, aber welcher der Helme ist denn nun hinten am weitesten runtergezogen. Suche einen Helm der einem Trialhelm am nahesten kommt, also nicht so obenauf sitzt.
Habe nämlich so'ne Rummsmurmel und komme mir mit Helm immer vor wie der Powerpilz bei Super-mario Bros.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (28. April 2014)

blättere mal ein paar Seiten zurück, da hat sich jemand ganz schön ins Zeug gelegt und Bilder gemacht, auch Bilder aufeinander gelegt....


----------



## Speedyakuza (28. April 2014)

Danke, gibt mir eine grobe Übersicht.


----------



## kaptan (28. April 2014)

Hi 

Bitte kurz um eine Beurteilung eines Ast kollisionsschadens von meinem Giro Feature: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/helm-hat-nach-ast-kontakt-dellen-ist-der-noch-ok.699089/


----------



## LanceDD (28. April 2014)

Ich denke - kein Problem! 
Schale is intakt und der dämpfende Schaum sollte auch noch nicht komprimiert worden sein.


----------



## bik3rid3r (1. Mai 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich einen Unterschied (außer dem Namen) zwischen dem Giro Feature und dem Feather? Oder sind die baugleich und haben nur unterschiedliche Farben?

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## toastet (2. Mai 2014)

bei crc gerade gerade die tld a1 in blau, gelb, schwarz, silber gut reduziert. leider die drones nur ultra teuer geblieben http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...tent=&_$ja=tsid:41391|cn:GER_02_05_14_tld_(1)


----------



## rms69 (2. Mai 2014)

toastet schrieb:


> ...leider die drones nur ultra teuer geblieben...


versteht das wer? Die TLD A1 Drone (Billig-) Modelle kosten sonst überall 149,90 nur bei CRC ist's genau umgekehrt.


----------



## toastet (2. Mai 2014)

ist bei crc leider oft so, und dann kommen eben aktionen wie die jetzige. die haben oft sehr gute preise, man kann aber eben nicht alles blind kaufen sondern dann nur gezielt die schnapper. lustige mischkalkulation also


----------



## sp00n82 (3. Mai 2014)

Kurzes Feedback zum Giro Hex und iXS Trail RS bei schmalem Kopf mit 56cm Umfang:
- der Giro Hex ist von der Passform her etwas zu breit, und das Verstellrädchen funktioniert irgendwie nur korrekt vorne und hinten, aber machts nicht wirklich enger an den Seiten
- der iXS Trail ist zwar optisch genau so breit wie der Giro, aber das Rädchen funktioniert im Gegensatz dazu auch an den Seiten, und darum sitzt er dann wie angegossen


----------



## toastet (5. Mai 2014)

nur noch heute gibts den tld a1 in satin blau (alle größen) für 101 Euro bei crc, nur der in satin blau für den sonderkurs...

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/troy-lee-designs-a1-helmet-satin-blue/rp-prod110237


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Templeton (7. Mai 2014)

Gibt es eine Übersicht über die Hersteller, die ein Crash Replacement anbieten und wie dieses aussieht?


----------



## An der Alb (10. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (11. Mai 2014)

Hallo!
hier ist die nächste Suchanfrage für einen Enduro Helm der für einen schmalen Kopf geeignet ist. Hab schon ein bisl quer gelesen aber für mich nicht  so das passende gefunden bzw. gab es dann wieder unterschiedliche Meinungen zum gleichen Helm was mich immer verunsichert. Hat mal jemand ein Aufstellung von potentiellen Helmen für meine schmale Rübe! Hab bisher einen Scott Mythic aufm Kopf und der passt echt nicht zu mir (baut viel zu breit) obwohl das Design geil war...
Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## An der Alb (11. Mai 2014)

Welche Unterschiede gibt es denn zwischen dem Giro Hex und dem Giro Xar (außer Preis und Farbauswahl)?


----------



## sp00n82 (11. Mai 2014)

BigHitAndi187 schrieb:


> hier ist die nächste Suchanfrage für einen Enduro Helm der für einen schmalen Kopf geeignet ist.


Wie bereits vorher geschrieben, bei mir war der Giro Hex zu breit, der iXS Trail hat wunderbar gepasst.


----------



## sarakosa (11. Mai 2014)

Hatte einige probiert und habe mich dann auch für den ixs entschieden. Er war mit Abstand der schmalste Helm.  Probiert hatte ich mavic notch, bluegrass Goldeneye, met Parabellum und den neuen uvex, 


Gesendet von meinem C64


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (12. Mai 2014)

Weiß jemand wie der Bell Super bei schmalen Köpfen sitzt?


----------



## Bench (27. Mai 2014)

Wer auch wie ich beim ixs Trail zwischen den Größen liegt, und einen Kopfumfang von 58cm hat, bestellt nicht den S/M!
Viel zu klein!


----------



## sp00n82 (27. Mai 2014)

Bench schrieb:


> Wer auch wie ich beim ixs Trail zwischen den Größen liegt, und einen Kopfumfang von 58cm hat, bestellt nicht den S/M!
> Viel zu klein!


56cm passt dagegen wie angegossen mit S/M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## An der Alb (27. Mai 2014)

Ich bin gespannt, ich liege beim IXS auch genau zwischen den Größen. Konnte mich auch nicht zwischen grün und blau entscheiden. Habe jetzt bei Actionsports bestellt, nachdem die den Preis um einen 10er angepasst haben. Die haben gemeint ich soll eben von beiden Farben beide Größen bestellen und jetzt warte ich mal auf das Ergebnis.

Um auch noch etwas zum Thread beizutragen. Ich hatte mir vorher den Giro Hex und den Giro Xar bestellt. Beide optisch absolut ansprechend, allerdings drückten beide nach einiger Zeit oberhalb der Stirn. Habe alle möglichen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten des Bands probiert, leider hatte ich immer an der gleichen Stelle ein Drücken. Schade eigentlich.

Meine erste Wahl war eigentlich der Specialized Tactic 2. Der sah auch super aus, aber auch von dem hatte ich eine Stelle, die recht stark gedrückt hat. Der Speci Vice ging optisch leider gar nicht.

Mein IXSs sollten eigentlich morgen kommen. Dann erfolgt Anprobe mit und ohne Unterziehmütze.


----------



## Beamer0303 (27. Mai 2014)

Ich hab heute meinen *Troy Lee Designs A1 Drone Helmet grey  *bekommen mit der Post. Ich muss sagen der passt wunderbar. Bin voll zufrieden und behalte ihn auch,trotz des hohen Preises. Hab vorher den *Urge Endur-O-Matic Airlines Helm black/green* bestellt. Der war nicht so toll und hat auch nicht gut auf meinen schmalen Kopf gepasst. Natürlich hatte der auch keine Einstellung hinten am Kopf wo man ihn enger einstellen kann so wie bei dem Troy Lee.


----------



## Dickie76 (27. Mai 2014)

Ich habe nun seit kurzem den Bel Super und bin mit der Passform vom Gefühl her recht zufrieden. Allerdings ist der Helm schon ganz schön wuchtig und baut an den Seiten auch recht breit. Aber so ist man dann halt auch gut geschützt bei seitlichen Crashes. Bin mal gespannt, wie er sich im Sommer fährt.


----------



## Bench (27. Mai 2014)

Ich werds wohl dann mal mit dem Giro Feature versuchen.
Weiß zufällig jemand, wo der grade besonders günstig ist?


----------



## ultima88 (27. Mai 2014)

Bench schrieb:


> Ich werds wohl dann mal mit dem Giro Feature versuchen.
> Weiß zufällig jemand, wo der grade besonders günstig ist?



http://www.profirad.de/giro-feature...p-23611.html?gclid=CJ3s5b_RzL4CFcbKtAodDjYABg

Der Feature ist einwandfrei. 
Gewicht merkt man beim Fahren quasi garnicht und auch sonst sehr unauffällig zu tragen.
Baut auch nicht so breit und sieht nicht nach Pilzkopf aus.

Hat mir meine Rübe bei einem Sturz letzte Woche bestens geschützt. Dabei ist der leider gerissen. 
Hab mir den Feature dann direkt nochmal gekauft.
Könnte den beschädigten über crash replacement austauschen. Falls du Interesse hast kann ich dir den dann weiterverkaufen.


----------



## tg33 (28. Mai 2014)

BigHitAndi187 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie der Bell Super bei schmalen Köpfen sitzt?



Nach vielem Probieren der einzige Helm, der einigermaßen gut sitzt und vernünftig aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chost (28. Mai 2014)

BigHitAndi187 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie der Bell Super bei schmalen Köpfen sitzt?


der helm ist durch ein drehrad anpassbar und im helm selber kannst du auch noch drei abstufungen wählen musst du mal im netz schauen da gibt es einige videos,ich selber bin mehr als zufrieden mit dem teil auch bei warmen wetter super.

mfg


----------



## sp00n82 (28. Mai 2014)

Mal schauen, evtl. kann ich die Woche den Vergleich zwischen dem iXS Trail und dem Bell Super ziehen, je nachdem welche Helmgröße eines der Mädels in unserer Gruppe hat


----------



## caomhan (28. Mai 2014)

Hatte mir erst den Bell Super bestellt - saß auf meiner Birne nicht gut - sehr umbequem.
Der iXS Trail RS sitzt sowas von super gut - bisher keinen bequemeren Helm getragen - fahre ihn nun schon einige Kilometer.

Den Trail RS gibt es übrigens auch in schwarz mit grün innen ;-)


----------



## An der Alb (28. Mai 2014)

Heute sind meine IXS Trail gekommen. Habe Kopfumfang etwas über 57 cm. Der S/M geht gar nicht, viel zu klein. Der M/L ist deutlich besser. Habe anstatt der zwei bestellten blauen einen schwarzen und einen blauen bekommen. Aussehen und Verarbeitung bei beiden top. Ich weiß nur nicht warum die schon wieder nicht zu meiner Birne passen. Ich fahre bis jetzt einen Alpina Mythos, der passt perfekt.

Wie schon weiter oben beschrieben haben sowohl der Giro Hex als auch der Giro Xar gedrückt. Habe nun beim IXS Trail alle möglichen Einstellungen versucht, aber auch der IXS Trail drückt mir oben, relativ genau auf Kopfmitte. Na ja, probieren wir es morgen halt nochmal. 

Wenn mir nur ein Alpina passt, müsste ich mal den Carapax probieren, da gefällt mir aber leider keiner. Was nun sprach Zeus


----------



## _schwede (29. Mai 2014)

Bei mir passte der Alpina Mythos perfekt und als Nachfolger fahre ich jetzt den Bell Stoker, sitzt auch top.


----------



## Jan_1968 (30. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich hoffe, meine Frage hat sich selbst schon geklärt, denn ich habe bereits einen Bell Super bestellt...

Kann mir jemand auf Anhieb einen Helm empfehlen, der bei einem "langen Gesicht" trotzdem gut anliegend aussieht? Ich habe immer das Problem, dass ich mit fast jedem Helm aussehe wie Toad aus Super Mario...

Gruß Jan


----------



## An der Alb (30. Mai 2014)

So, scheine wohl einen Alpina-Kopp zu haben. Der Carapax passt und nichts drückt wie bei Hex, Xar, Tactic 2 und IXS. Allerdings fällt der blaue Carapax aus optischen Gründen aus, der geht gar nicht. Der oliv-farbene und der schwarz/weiß/rote waren leider nicht da.

Es lag auch noch ein MET Kaos rum. Der passt auch recht gut, ist zwar kein Allmountain-Helm, aber optisch ansprechend und auch recht leicht. Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie die Passform des Kaos im Vergleich zum Parabellum ist?


----------



## bik3rid3r (1. Juni 2014)

ultima88 schrieb:


> Könnte den beschädigten über crash replacement austauschen. Falls du Interesse hast kann ich dir den dann weiterverkaufen.


Für wieviel würdest du ihn dann bekommen?

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bench (1. Juni 2014)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Für wieviel würdest du ihn dann bekommen?


lol, sehr gute Frage.
Hab ich ganz vergessen zu fragen, als ich über PN das Angebot annahm


----------



## kaptan (1. Juni 2014)

45€ habe ich auch grad in arbeit mit meinem Feature...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaptan (1. Juni 2014)

http://www.grofa.com/giro-bike/crash-replacement/


----------



## KainerM (1. Juni 2014)

Ich möchte an der Stelle noch mal den Mavic Notch erwähnen. Für runde Köpfe eine wohltat, der Helm. Sitzt bei mir absolut perfekt, der einzige Helm der sonst vergleichbar saß war der Bell Super. (Ich hab da ca. 30 verschiedene aufprobiert... ) Der Notch ist leichter und besser durchlüftet.
-Visier nicht verstellbar, aber abnehmbar
-umschließt den Kopf, fällt also nicht runter ohne dabei zu drücken
-keine Optik wie bei einem Pilzkopf
-das hintere Band ist in drei Positionen höhenverstellbar (da wurde hier im Thread mal gegenteiliges Behauptet
-Goggles hab ich nicht probiert, das Band sollte aber an der Finne hinten ganz gut halten.

Preislich mit 80-90€ auch in Ordnung.

Mfg


----------



## sp00n82 (2. Juni 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Mal schauen, evtl. kann ich die Woche den Vergleich zwischen dem iXS Trail und dem Bell Super ziehen, je nachdem welche Helmgröße eines der Mädels in unserer Gruppe hat


So, der Bell Super ist für meinen schmalen 56er Kopf etwas zu breit. Besser als der Giro Hex, aber an den iXS Trail kommt auch er nicht ran.


----------



## Sascha_DH (6. Juni 2014)

Ich hole diesen ausführlichen Thread noch einmal hoch, da ihn sicherlich viele noch lesen werden die auf der Suche nach einem Helm sind...

In diesem Thread wurde es bereits erwähnt, aber ich möchte es an dieser Stelle noch einmal wiederholen:* in erster Linie muss der Helm passen*! Ich für meinen Teil habe fast zwei Wochen Tests über Tests, Threads, Erfahrungsberichte usw. durchgelesen und mein persönliches Ranking an Helmen erstellt, die ich probieren wollte. Wie geschrieben: zwei Wochen Arbeit... am Ende: zum Händler gefahren und innerhalb von weniger als 10min. meine ganzen Favoriten anprobiert und festgestellt, dass die alle nicht passen. Das Ende vom Lied: just4fun den Bell Super anprobiert den ich eigentlich aufgrund der öfter mal angesprochenen Verarbeitungsqualität in Bezug auf den nicht gerade niedrigen Preis eigentlich nicht wollte und festgestellt, dass gerade dieser Helm MIR am Besten passt. Besser als alle anderen die ich je aufhatte (auch Helme die ich früher mal getestet/getragen habe). 

Wie gesagt, MIR passt er sehr gut, auch noch nach einer 5-stündigen Tour. Ärgerlich hingegen finde ich sichtbare Klebereste auf der Hinterseite des Helmes, die man erst abpopeln muss (ich musste es zumindest). Dann sind auf dem schwarzen Modell Aufkleber auf der Seite und auf dem Visier aufgebracht (beim s/w-Modell habe ich die Aufkleber nicht gesehen). Letzteren habe ich abmachen wollen, was ich gleich bereut habe, denn der Aufkleber lässt sich nur sehr schwer entfernen und man sieht jetzt die "Rubbelstelle". Auch bescheiden: die matte Lackierung des Helmes ist sehr empfindlich, bei kleinsten Kratzern, etwa durch ablegen des Helmes, kommt der hochglanzpolierte schwarze Untergrund zum Vorschein.... aber was nutzt die Heulerei, wenn er nun mal am Besten passt?!


----------



## bik3rid3r (10. Juni 2014)

Wie groß fällt denn der Giro Feature aus? Liege je nach Haarpracht zwischen M (55-59) und L (59-63).

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## decay (10. Juni 2014)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Wie groß fällt denn der Giro Feature aus? Liege je nach Haarpracht zwischen M (55-59) und L (59-63).
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk



Ich fabd den eher klobig, habe ihn in L auch nicht fest bekommen. Im Vergleich zum A1 sitzt er auch mehr als bescheiden


----------



## bik3rid3r (10. Juni 2014)

decay schrieb:


> Ich fabd den eher klobig, habe ihn in L auch nicht fest bekommen. Im Vergleich zum A1 sitzt er auch mehr als bescheiden


Ok danke. Das heißt also Gr. M.
Der tld ist mir viel zu teuer und wirklich schön find ich den auch nicht.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jan_1968 (10. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
mein Kurzbericht zum Bell Super: Ich hatte Größe S, und mir passt normalerweise 56cm. Leider bekam ich bei dem Helm bereits nach wenigen Minuten Kopfschmerzen selbst auf weitester Größe. Also den Helm in der Größe M bestellt, saß perfekt, aber leider waren die "Lappen" an der Schläfe viel ausgeprägter als beim kleineren Modell, sah bei meinem länglichen Kopf für mich unmöglich aus.
Jetzt habe ich den iXS Trail bestellt, Bericht folgt...

Gruß Jan


----------



## Jan_1968 (12. Juni 2014)

...iXS Trail wurde geliefert (aus der Bucht trotz Pfingstmontag verschickt...). Der Helm sitzt gut und fest, ist endlich der erste Helm der gut auf meinem länglichen Schädel aussieht. Der Bell Super saß auf Anhieb eine Spur angenehmer, aber der iXS sitzt trotzdem auch gut und angenehm.

Gruß Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (5. Juli 2014)

Falls jemand Interesse hat. Ich verkaufe einen URGE ALL-M Helm (nur 1x getragen). Ist also wie neu.

Hate jemand von euch schonmal eine Kamera am IXS Trail versucht anzubringen? Bin am zweifeln ob es da eine passende Fläche, für das klebbare Pad, gibt.


----------



## Akira (5. Juli 2014)

Hat jemand einen Tipp für den IXS Trail RS? Habe einen Kopfunfang von 58cm.
S/M 54-58 M/L 58-62
Da sollte ich wohl M/L nehmen, oder?


----------



## Apnea (5. Juli 2014)

Ich messe bei mir knapp über 58 cm, bis maximal 58,5 cm. Ich hatte den kleinen hier. Prinzipiell passte er sehr gut. Aber die Plastikriemen des ergo-fit hinten im Helm haben dann schon nach kurzer Zeit unangenehm gedrückt. 
Jetzt habe ich die große Ausführung hier. Das Ergo-Fit habe ich jetzt in der mittleren Stellung fixiert, und der Helm sitzt fantastisch. 

Ich würde Dir also zu M/L raten. Kann natürlich sein, daß mit einer anderen Kopfform bei mir nichts gedrückt hätte.


----------



## Akira (5. Juli 2014)

danke, dachte ich mir


----------



## beat_junkie (6. Juli 2014)

Akira schrieb:


> Hate jemand von euch schonmal eine Kamera am IXS Trail versucht anzubringen? Bin am zweifeln ob es da eine passende Fläche, für das klebbare Pad, gibt.



Dafür nimmste das helmband für belüftete Helme. Passt einwandfrei.


----------



## zwehni (6. Juli 2014)

Also ich hab den MET Parabellum und den Bell Super getestet. Meiner Meinung nach ist der Bell ... Super. 
Vielleicht lag es an der Größe aber der Parabellum konnte nicht wirklich überzeugen. Beim Bell hab ich das Gefühl dass ich überhaupt keinen Helm trage.

Ich hab das mal niedergeschrieben:

Test Bell Super 2014
Test MET Parabellum 2014

Vielleicht hilft es ja.

Grüße Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (7. Juli 2014)

Also ich hatte bei Kopfumfang 60cm jetzt mal den Bell Stoker und Super, Alpina Carapax, Bluegrass Goldeneye und IXS Trail probiert - jeweils in der größten Größe.
Letztendlich habe ich den IXS behalten - Passform war für mich am besten. Und die Verarbeitung wirkt auch gut.

Der IXS ist definitiv der seitlich schmalste aller diese Helme. Beim ersten Aufsetzen wirkt der damit sofort richtig fest und eng bei mir - selbst ohne Festziehen. Wirkt dann aber beim fahren nicht unangenehm. 

Stoker war mir zu weit und hat ziemlich rumgewackelt. Der Super war dagegen deutlich besser - denke durch das dickere Polster im Inneren.
Der Bluegrass war denke ich der weiteste aller dieser Helme. Außerdem empfang ich die Stege im Inneren als unangenehm. Ansonsten aber ziemlich gut verarbeitet.

Der Alpina war in der Passform irgendwo zwischendrin. Hätte ich wohl auch behalten können, für mich war der IXS in der Form aber besser. In Optik und Vearbeitung auch. Das Verschlussband und die Farbübergänge der Lackierung am Carapax kamen für mich eher billig rüber.


----------



## zwehni (7. Juli 2014)

Den iXS hätte ich auch gerne mal in die Finger gehabt. Bisher nur gutes drüber gelesen. Vorallem gutes Preis Leistungs verhältnis. Wobei du beim Bell auch glück haben kannst und ihn für 90€ irgendwo schießen kannst


----------



## dkc-live (8. Juli 2014)

Ich habe mir jetzt den Specialized Tactic 2 gekauft. Passt mir wunderbar. Ich habe 61cm Kopfumfang und musste L nehmen.

Grüße


----------



## Akira (8. Juli 2014)

Habe auch den Tactic 2 zu Hause. Wieviel platz ist denn bei dir vom Helm zum Ohr? Bei den Bilder hier im IBC Test liegt der Helm fast auf den Ohren und hat unter den Ohren viel Platz. bei mir iast das genau ender herum. Liegen wohl meine Ohren zu tief


----------



## zwehni (9. Juli 2014)

Specialized hat auch nen Crash Replacement Programm oder? Find ich eigentlich ganz nice. Hab mir dann aber den Bell geholt wegen dem Goggle Guide. Nur scheisse dass man das nicht mit dem Visier kombinieren kann.


----------



## dkc-live (9. Juli 2014)

Akira schrieb:


> Habe auch den Tactic 2 zu Hause. Wieviel platz ist denn bei dir vom Helm zum Ohr? Bei den Bilder hier im IBC Test liegt der Helm fast auf den Ohren und hat unter den Ohren viel Platz. bei mir iast das genau ender herum. Liegen wohl meine Ohren zu tief


bei Größe L 1.5 cm an der engesten Stelle. M habe ich gleich gar nicht auf den Kopf bekommen.

@zwehni 
Helmet crash replacement Policy
If a helmet is damaged during a crash within 2 years after the purchase date, the
Specialized dealer will replace this helmet for 50% of the original purcha
se price.
Therefore, the dealer needs an original proof of purchase and the damaged helmet.

Ich hab meine bei Bike and Boarder in Chemnitz bestellt. Mit Newsletter für 75 €


----------



## bik3rid3r (15. Juli 2014)

Hab mich endlich auch zum kauf entschließen können. Es wurde der giro feature. Zum einen wegen des preises (60€). Mehr wollte ich absolut nicht ausgeben. Zum anderen ist der mMn einer der wenigen AM/Endurohelme, der auch wirklich tief am hinterkopf herunterragt. Steht zwar bei allen helmen dieser kategorie dabei, aber bei den meisten ist das mMn nach ein witz.
Hab gr. M bei 58/59cm (je nach haarpracht) umfang genommen.


----------



## sp00n82 (22. Juli 2014)

bike-discount hat mal wieder ein Angebot, es ist Enduro-Tag und darunter fallen auch Helme wie z.B. der IXS Trail und der Bell Super. Und eben noch andere.


----------



## sp00n82 (23. Juli 2014)

sarakosa schrieb:


> Hatte das gleiche Problem. Mit einem kleinen Trick kannst du die Länge etwas reduzieren.





hans7 schrieb:


> musste auch zweimal hinschauen: zieh einfach das obere von den Bändern in dem Verschluss raus und fixiere es dann indem du den Bügel wieder schließt. Damit kannst du die linke Seite verkürzen und somit das Kinnpolster in Richtung Mitte verschieben.



Und für alle wie mich, die zu dumm sind, das auf Anhieb zu verstehen:
Wenn man den Verschluss aufmacht, ist dieser oben offen und man sieht das obere Band. Dieses dann einfach mit einem flachen Gegenstand durch die Lasche herauspulen und wie auf dem Bild zu sehen den Verschluss dann wieder zuklappen. Er schnappt dann zwar nicht mehr ganz zu, aber das sieht auch so recht fest aus.


----------



## Blackriver2006 (26. Juli 2014)

Hatte heute einen Sturz mit dem Urge Enduromatic. Im Stirnbereich ist alles eingedrückt. Weiß jemand von euch ob urge Crash replacement anbietet? 

Konnte dazu nichts auf der Homepage finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (26. Juli 2014)

Naja, wenn, dann wirst du so oder so nicht umher kommen mit denen selbst Kontakt aufzunehmen. 
Also mach ein paar Bilder und schreibe sie direkt an.


----------



## nsc (27. Juli 2014)

Bell bringt bald einen neuen Helm raus, den Super 2R. Dieser bietet einen entfernbaren Kinnbügel, mehr Infos bei mtbr.com, mehr Infos gibt es leider noch nicht.










Schaut auf jeden Fall mal interessant aus!


----------



## bik3rid3r (27. Juli 2014)

Der sieht sehr interessant aus. Bin auch auf den von Vecnum gespannt. 
www.vecnum.net/bike-parts/split-helmet.html


----------



## zwehni (27. Juli 2014)

Die ewige Frage ob das hält

Das System gibts ja schon
Hat met ja mit dem parachute schon letztes Jahr vorgestellt


----------



## nsc (27. Juli 2014)

zwehni schrieb:


> Die ewige Frage ob das hält


Halten wird es schon, ist halt nur schwer zu sagen wie viel oder wo die Grenzen gegenüber einen richtigen Fullface sind.



zwehni schrieb:


> Das System gibts ja schon
> Hat met ja mit dem parachute schon letztes Jahr vorgestellt


Beim neuen Parachute lässt sich ja leider nicht mehr der Kinnschutz abnehmen.


----------



## User85319 (27. Juli 2014)

Hier noch ein paar Infos zum Super 2R:

http://www.activelifestore.com/blog/bell-super-2r-all-mountain-bike-helmet/

Edit:

Ein Super 2 scheint auch zu kommen:

http://www.activelifestore.com/blog/bell-super-2-all-mountain-helmet/


----------



## vitaminc (28. Juli 2014)

Klingt schon mal gut. Der Kinnbügel soll dann auch an den Super 2 passen 
Mal sehen ob die anderen Hersteller da auch nochmals nachziehen, nachdem jetzt alle Ihren "Enduro" Helm im Programm haben.


----------



## User85319 (28. Juli 2014)

Hier sieht man das System mit dem abnehmbaren Bügel nochmal besser.
Insgesamt weiß ich nicht, was ich davon halten soll. Steckt der Bügel einen amtlichen Faceplant überhaupt weg? Lieber lande ich direkt mit dem Gesicht auf dem Dreck, als dass sich 20cm Plastik in mein Gesicht bohren?!


----------



## haekel72 (28. Juli 2014)

Habe seit 4 Monaten den Carapax von Alpina, klasse Helm, Leicht und Bequem. Habe den S/M, schmales Köpchen, passt wie angegossen und Super einzustellen mittels Rädchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bik3rid3r (28. Juli 2014)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Hier sieht man das System mit dem abnehmbaren Bürgel nochmal besser.
> Insgesamt weiß ich nicht, was ich davon halten soll. Steckt der Bügel einen amtlichen Faceplant überhaupt weg? Lieber lande ich direkt mit dem Gesicht auf dem Dreck, als dass sich 20cm Plastik in mein Gesicht bohren?!


Der Mechanismus sieht zumindest vertrauenserweckender aus als beim Met Parachute und dem Casco Viper.
Finde den seeehr interessant.
Nur preislich leider nicht in meiner Liga, was aber zu erwarten war


----------



## nsc (28. Juli 2014)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Hier sieht man das System mit dem abnehmbaren Bügel nochmal besser.
> Insgesamt weiß ich nicht, was ich davon halten soll. Steckt der Bügel einen amtlichen Faceplant überhaupt weg? Lieber lande ich direkt mit dem Gesicht auf dem Dreck, als dass sich 20cm Plastik in mein Gesicht bohren?!


 
Danke für die Bilder, jetzt sieht man mal was besser wie der Helm aufgebaut ist. Man müsste ihn mal in der Hand halten um zu schauen wie steif der Kinnschutz ist. Rein vom Bild her ist das schwer einzuschätzen.

Aber der Super ist eh bei mir raus, sowohl in S als auch in M passt er mir nicht


----------



## An der Alb (28. Juli 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Habe seit 4 Monaten den Carapax von Alpina, klasse Helm, Leicht und Bequem. Habe den S/M, schmales Köpchen, passt wie angegossen und Super einzustellen mittels Rädchen!




Der Carapax war bisher der einzige, der mir wirklich gepasst hat. Ich fahre aktuell einen Mythos, scheinbar habe ich einen Alpina-Kopf. Blöderweise gefällt mir beim Carapax keine einzige Farb-Kombi (form follows function halt ).

Probiert habe ich bisher: Giro Hex, Giro Xar und IXS Trail. Die haben leider oben alle gedrückt. Alternativ hatte ich mir auch mal den MET Kaos bestellt, der hat aber so eine lange Form, dass es richtig blöd aussieht. Außerdem hat das Silikonband einen super Abdruck auf der Stirn hinterlassen.

Neu im Zulauf sind der TLD A1 (gibt es gerade für 99 €), der 661 Recon Stealth und der Bell Super. Wenn da auch keiner passt, dann kauf ich mir eben wieder einen stinknormalen Mythos. Alternative wäre noch der Uvex Quatro (ohne Pro).


----------



## dkc-live (28. Juli 2014)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Der Carapax war bisher der einzige, der mir wirklich gepasst hat. Ich fahre aktuell einen Mythos, scheinbar habe ich einen Alpina-Kopf. Blöderweise gefällt mir beim Carapax keine einzige Farb-Kombi (form follows function halt ).
> 
> Probiert habe ich bisher: Giro Hex, Giro Xar und IXS Trail. Die haben leider oben alle gedrückt. Alternativ hatte ich mir auch mal den MET Kaos bestellt, der hat aber so eine lange Form, dass es richtig blöd aussieht. Außerdem hat das Silikonband einen super Abdruck auf der Stirn hinterlassen.
> 
> Neu im Zulauf sind der TLD A1 (gibt es gerade für 99 €), der 661 Recon Stealth und der Bell Super. Wenn da auch keiner passt, dann kauf ich mir eben wieder einen stinknormalen Mythos. Alternative wäre noch der Uvex Quatro (ohne Pro).



Probier mal den Specialized Tactic 2. Ich bin vorher auch Alpina gefahren. Der ist um einiges bequemer und im Vergleich zu meinem vorherigen besser verarbeitet.


----------



## An der Alb (28. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Probier mal den Specialized Tactic 2. Ich bin vorher auch Alpina gefahren. Der ist um einiges bequemer und im Vergleich zu meinem vorherigen besser verarbeitet.



Haha, den habe ich in meiner Aufzählung vergessen. Das war eigentlich mein Favorit No. 1. Preis-/Leistung eigentlich top, hat aber auch nicht gepasst. Ich habe das Problem, dass mir alle aufgezählten Helme oberhalb der Stirn (da wo´s rund wird) nach einer gewissen Zeit drücken.


----------



## bik3rid3r (28. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Probier mal den Specialized Tactic 2. Ich bin vorher auch Alpina gefahren. Der ist um einiges bequemer und im Vergleich zu meinem vorherigen besser verarbeitet.


Besser verarbeitet als ein Alpina Helm? Geht das überhaupt 
Hab heute den Giro Feature enttäuscht zurückgeschickt, weil der von der Verarbeitung und den Detaillösungen nicht im geringsten an meinen Alpina Helm herankommt.
Blicke deshalb schon gespannt auf den Bell Super 2R und den Vecnum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwehni (29. Juli 2014)

Also der Bell Super 2 sieht echt mal sexy aus. Aber gut das ist halt das neue Bell Design. Von der Form eher ähnlich um nicht zu sagen Identisch?


----------



## clemsi (30. Juli 2014)

Hoffentlich wurde die Qualität etwas hochgeschraubt... ich hab den Super, bin aber von der Verarbeitung nicht sonderlich überzeugt. Der größte Murks sind die Polster und Plastikschrauben des Visiers.


----------



## cdF600 (30. Juli 2014)

Ich glaub da werden die anderen Hersteller auch noch was bringen. Nachdem auf Endurorennen auf den Stages Fullface-Pflicht herrscht und auf den Transfers ebenfalls Helmpflicht besteht. Uphills mit einem herkömmlichen Fullface sind die Hölle! Die Entwicklung von stabilen abnehmbaren Kinnbügeln ist da nur die logische Konsequenz!


----------



## zwehni (30. Juli 2014)

clemsi schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wurde die Qualität etwas hochgeschraubt... ich hab den Super, bin aber von der Verarbeitung nicht sonderlich überzeugt. Der größte Murks sind die Polster und Plastikschrauben des Visiers.


Also ich war eher angetan. hatte den MET parabellum im direkten vergleich. Der war eher mies verarbeitet. beim BEll hatte ich super gusskanten etc. okay die pads am kopf lösen sich vom plastik aber das kriegste mit kleber hin


----------



## Düst__ (30. Juli 2014)

jap... Die plastikschrauben am bell sind mit vorsicht zu behandeln. Hab meinen bekommen, anprobiert, schrauben angeschaut....nicht schön so plastik dinger in nem alu gewinde und so ner kleinen steigung. Eine schraube hat sich nicht fest ziehen lassen. Erste gedanke "na toll , gewinde überdreht". Die Schrauben getauscht..und siehe da, auch diese lässt sich nicht fest drehen. Also muss das alu gewinde im helm nen treffer haben. Super dieser Super  Ansonsten gefällt mir der rest,bis jetz, sehr gut!


----------



## zwehni (31. Juli 2014)

Was macht ihr denn alle mit den schrauben  ich hab schon relativ oft zwischen dem goggle guide und dem visier geswitched und auch schon einige stürze mit dem visier abgefangen. bisher keine probleme


----------



## An der Alb (31. Juli 2014)

So, 3er-Pack Helme ist angekommen. Fazit:

661 Recon Stealth (schwarz) sitzt am unbequemsten. Wie die anderen bereits probierten Helme drückt der Helm kurz vor der Schädeldecke. Auch von der Optik bei mir nicht so pralle. Der Ausschnitt über den Ohren ist recht weit oben. Sieht meiner Meinung nach nicht besonders aus und bietet auch viel freie Angriffsfläche. 

Bell Super sitzt recht bequem. Habe den schwarzen mit dem weißen Streifen bestellt, ist optisch nicht wirklich der Brüller. Der Helm sieht irgendwie wie ein BMW-Motorradhelm aus, bei dem man einen Teil nach oben geklappt hat. Der Ausschnitt über den Ohren geht bei dem Helm schon wieder fast zu tief.

TLD A1 sitzt mit Abstand am besten. Bestellt habe ich den Cyclops Black, Lackierung ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, sieht aber optisch im Gesamten ganz gut aus. Ich glaube den werde ich heute abend mal eine Weile auflassen und dann entscheiden was zu tun sein wird.

Ach ja, Frau und Tochter haben sich beim Bell und TLD totgelacht 

Habe im Vergleich den neuen Alpina Mythos, den ich für meinen Junior bestellt habe, aufgehabt (den fahre ich derzeit in schwarz). Der sieht immer noch am besten aus  Und ob ich mich "traue" die klassischen schwäbischen Alb-Touren mit einem TLD zu fahren, weiß ich auch noch nicht. Schei* Thema


----------



## decay (31. Juli 2014)

Den TLD spürt man gar nicht, wenn man ihn aufhat. Toller Helm, Lackierung hin oder her, gibt ja noch die Drones, aber wohl selten zu nem guten Kurs. Hab meinen günstig in USA geschossen.


----------



## dkc-live (31. Juli 2014)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Ach ja, Frau und Tochter haben sich beim Bell und TLD totgelacht



Kann ich mal gar nicht nachvollziehen  Vielleicht kann man den TLD ja umlackieren


----------



## nullstein (11. August 2014)

Nachdem ich am Anfang des Jahres ewig nach einem Helm gesucht habe und am Ende beim IXS Trail gelandet bin, muss ich nun dich wieder auf die Suche.
Der IXS sitzt einfach nicht fest genug auf meinem Kopf. Ich habe den Helm in Größe L und muss die Verstellung komplett zudrehen.Dennoch bleibt an der Stirn ein schmaler Spalt. Mein Kopf ist also zu kurz. Dadurch verrutscht der Helm in gröberem Geläuf nach unten und engt so mein Sichtfeld ein.
Damals gefiel mir der Bell Super sehr gut. Allerdings stand die Helmschale hinter den Ohren recht weit vom Kopf ab (ca 1-2 Finger breit). Obwohl der Helm sonst wirklich sehr gut und vor allem saß. Dennoch verursachte dieser weite Abstand ein gewisses Unwohlsein. Nun sehe ich aber immer häufiger Leute mit dem Super, bei denen der Abstand auch ansteht. Und da der Super unter 28 probieren Helmen der einzige war, der bequem saß, denke ich nun doch wieder über den Super nach.
Was sagt ihr zu dem Abstand hinter den Ohren?
Den Carapax muss ich noch probieren. Meine letzten beiden Alpina Helme saßen sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (11. August 2014)

Nimm halt einfach den A1  und alles wird gut


----------



## nullstein (11. August 2014)

Der saß bei mir auch sehr gut. Hatte aber recht viel Luft zwischen Schale und Kopf. Aber er saß fest und bequem. Weiß halt nicht, wie dramatisch dieser Abstand ist.


----------



## dragonjackson (11. August 2014)

Das ist doch ganz einfach. Wenn er auf dem Kopf klebt, schwitzt du.  
Eine Kopfform über das Internet zu beschreiben ist auch sehr schwer. Bestelle einfach fünf verschiedene Stück und schicke vier zurück. 
Oder noch besser: gehe in den Laden deines Vertrauens, teste es dort und kaufe dort


----------



## faulwurf (11. August 2014)

heho,

ich muss jetzt mal eure Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen. Ich verzweifel bei der Suche nach nem neuen Helm.

Das Problem, mir passt bisher einfach kein Helm, sodass ich damit klar kommen würde.
Soll für All M / Enduro Touren sein ohne Goggle, also mit normaler Brille.

Bereits aufgehabt:
TLD A1, Mavic Notch, Uvex quattro, ixs trail, giro feature, bluegrass, bell super,poc trabec, hab bestimmt noch welche vergessen.

Von der Verarbeitung her, haben mir der A1, bell und poc am besten gefallen, bei allen hatte ich jedoch dass Problem, dass sie zu schmal sind. Ich habe einen Kopfumfang von 58 ( also meist genau zwischen M/L oder XL), nach vorne in Richtung Stirn passen alles perfekt, nur eben drücken sie oberhalb der Ohren bzw leicht dahinter.

Wer hat so ne ähnliche Kopfform und kann mir nen Helm empfehlen ?
Bin es leid alle möglichen Stores in der Umgebung abzufahren, die dann 4 Modelle da haben und davon nichtmal die benötigten Größen.


Bestellen werde ich mit noch den 661 recon und den Ugre All M oder Enduro.

Danke


----------



## bik3rid3r (11. August 2014)

Habe den selben Kopfumfang und der Giro Feature hat mir ziemlich auf die Schlägen gedrückt. Fahre einen Alpina Pheos, der wirklich super passt. Deshalb habe ich entschieden, dass ein AM/Enduro-Helm doch noch warten kann. (Warte auf den Bell Super 2R und den Vecnum Splithelm). Durch meine Erfahrung mit dem Pheos könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass dir evtl der Alpina Carapax passen könnte.


----------



## nullstein (11. August 2014)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Das ist doch ganz einfach. Wenn er auf dem Kopf klebt, schwitzt du.
> Eine Kopfform über das Internet zu beschreiben ist auch sehr schwer. Bestelle einfach fünf verschiedene Stück und schicke vier zurück.
> Oder noch besser: gehe in den Laden deines Vertrauens, teste es dort und kaufe dort


 Du hast meine Frage aber schon verstanden,oder?
Ich habe diverse Helme (ca 28) probiert und der Bell und der A1 saßen recht gut. Nur was bei diesen beiden Helmen das Problem, dass die Helmschale hinter dem Ohr recht weit vom Kopf abstand. Durch das Verstellband saßen die Helme aber gut und sicher auf dem Kopf.
Meine Frage:
Wie kritisch empfindet ihr den Abstand der Helmschale vom Kopf?
Klar da wird (fast immer) etwas Abstand sein, aber es waren bei 1-2 Finger breit. Ich seh hier einfach die Gefahr des Hängenbleibens im Falls eines ungünstigen Sturzes.

P.S.: es ist echt sehr deprimierend, dass ich anscheinend einen dermaßen entarteten Eierkopf habe, der sich außerhalb jeglicher statistischer Verteilung befindet.


----------



## dragonjackson (11. August 2014)

Ok, ich hatte die Frage anders verstanden.

Also, bei 28!!! verschiedenen Helmen... bei denen keiner zu passen scheint, würde ich (persönlich) wirklich den am wenigsten störendsten nehmen, oder wiiiirklich Geld und Geduld in die Hand nehmen und beraten/durchprobieren/durchprobieren/durchprobieren - irgendwann passt einer!

Viel Erfolg!

Zu der Frage: 2 Finger Abstand... Hmmm... finde ich schon sehr viel.
In irgendeiner BikeBravo waren letztens Helmtests - da war ein Helm mit einem ausgefuchstem "Verzurrsystem", der netzartig "im" Helm war. Da könntest du Erfolg haben um deinen Schädel anzupassen, egal wie dann die "Hart-"Schale außen sitzt. (War es ein Speci, ich weiß nimmer)


----------



## zwehni (11. August 2014)

Bei 28!!! Helmen würde ich dann mal mit dem freundlichen Fachberater um die Ecke sprechen. 

@dragonjackson das kann ja dann nur der speci tactic 2 gewesen sein. Oder meinst du dieses MIPS system mit dem mittlerweile alle Helme ausgestattet sind?


----------



## dragonjackson (11. August 2014)

Das wird der Tactic 2 gewesen sein. Ne, das MIPS meine ich nicht - abgesehen davon ich nicht so überzeugt bin von der beworbenen/erbrachten Leistung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## americo (11. August 2014)

Ich weis nicht, ob Du mal einen Verkäufer angesprochen hast und dich beraten lassen hast?
Bei 28 Helmen kaum zu glauben, dass keiner passt.
Evtl. erwartest Du ja auch was Unmögliches und hast irgendwie falsche Vorstellungen?
Natürlich muss der Helm Dir passen und nicht dem Verkäufer!

Ich hab in der Vergangenheit auch immer wieder verschiedene Helme probiert, wenn ich z.b. beim Zweirad-Stadler war.
"Dummerweise" haben mir die günstigen Abus Helme irgendwie vom Gefühl her am Besten gepasst, die gefielen mir aber nicht...

Letztendlich wurde es bei mir jetzt der Endura Singletrack...


----------



## sp00n82 (11. August 2014)

Die Abus-Helme sind top, hab einen bei einem Purzelbaum schon ausgiebig testen können.  Aber eben leider keine nach hinten gezogenen Enduro-Helme.


----------



## nullstein (11. August 2014)

Heute nochmal beim Händler um die Ecke gewesen.
Bell Super: in L doch deutlich zu groß und in M drückte er an den oberen seitlichen Flanken des Kopfes
POC Trabec: drückt und zwickt quasi überall am Kopf
Alpina Carapax: sehr bequem,aber dabei zu locker.Bereits beim auf und ab hüpfen verrutscht der Helm
Giro Feature: drückt an den oberen seitlichen Kopfflanken
O'Neal Orbiter: saß gut,aber der Verschluss nervt
Mavic Notch: gefiel mir optisch nicht,saß aber sehr gut
Bluegrass Golden Eyes in M: sitzt wie ne 1. Bombenfest bereits ohne Verstellrad.Hilfreich scheint hierbei der Silikonstreifen der Stirn zu sein.
Endlich


----------



## Gehhilfe (15. August 2014)

Sorry aber ich glaube es gibt keinen freundlichen um die Ecke der einen sinnvoll bei der Helmfrage beraten kann.
Erstens hat heute kein Händler eine größere Palette an diversen aktuellen "teuren" Helmen im Shop um zu vergleichen und zweiten kennt kein Händler die Formen der diversen Helmmarken um zu wissen was auf deinen Kopf passt.
Da hilft wirklich nur alles was es gibt zu bestellen - sonst rennt man nämlich zu 28 verschiedenen Händlern - und zu probieren bis der richtige gefunden ist....


----------



## americo (15. August 2014)

...oder sich an eine Helmmanufaktur wenden und eine Maßanfertigung machen lassen...


----------



## DerMonsieur (15. August 2014)

Probiert bei Gelegenheit mal den UVEX Quatro (Pro).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (15. August 2014)

*Bell Super2R:*


----------



## Stemminator (15. August 2014)

Weiss man schon wo der Super 2R preislich liegt und wann er raus kommt? 

Gruß, 
Stemminator


----------



## rms69 (15. August 2014)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Weiss man schon wo der Super 2R preislich liegt und wann er raus kommt?


Auch ohne französisch Kenntnisse würde ich mal sagen
Dezember 2014 und 199,95 Euro. http://www.by-bike.fr/tag/super-2-r/


----------



## zwehni (24. August 2014)

Also der Bell Super 2R ist mega!
Habe den letzte Woche getestet: Hier der Test

Also ich ärgere mich etwas dass ich mir im Frühling den Super geholt habe.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. August 2014)

Hatte letzte Woche den MET Parachute mal bestellt und Probe getragen. Letztendlich wieder zurückgeschickt.
IMHO ist der Super 2R genau wie die Splithelm Studie von Vecnum oder der Cratoni Shakedown ein Nieschenprodukt, nämlich genau für Enduro-Rennen, wo man auf der gesamten Strecke vom erweiterten Schutz profitiert. Bestenfalls noch für die Handvoll AM-Touren wo man in 4 Std., 1000HM und 30km Länge genau 1x den Kinnschutz dran machen muss, weil die Strecke in einem DH endet. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das jemand 3-4x auf einer Tour macht. Ist es doch heute nicht mal mehr zumutbar die Sattelstütze manuell tiefer zu machen - geschweige denn jedes Mal den Helm abzunahmen und den Kinnschutz dranzupfriemeln.
Wenn ich auf lokalen DHs unterwegs bin, hab ich den FF-Helm am Lenker und strampel hoch. Da schwingt nix wie ein Kuhschwanz am Rucksack. Auf unseren Strecken sind das gut 30-45 Minuten aufwärts und dann 3-4 Minuten abwärts. Oft muss man auch einen Teil der eigentlichen Strecke hoch schieben. Und bergab hab ich dann Ruck-Zuck den normalen FF auf dem Kopf.

Ich bräuchte eher einen leichten AM-Helm mit mittelstabilem Kinnschutz (ähnlich dem alten MET Parachute) falls man sich beim Trail-ballern mal blöd ablegt, um zumindest den gröbsten Impact zu entschärfen. Aber leider baut so was keiner mehr. Nur noch voll DH tagliche "Zwitter"...???!!!


----------



## dragonjackson (24. August 2014)

Finde ich ähnlich! Ich brauche bergauf keinen enduro-Helm ala bell super. 
Da eig. einen leichten cc-Helm und abwärts dann wirklich was stabiles. 
Ich überspitze es mal:
Was nützt es mir, bergauf zu schwitzen, wie ein Schwein und abwärts nicht denn "vollen" Kinnschutz vom "richtigen" Fullface zu haben...
Daher ist für die meisten Strecken ein enduro Helm ein guter Mittelweg. Aber weder Fisch noch Fleisch. 
Schwierig...


----------



## tg33 (24. August 2014)

Ich handhabe das relativ einfach. Auf den Trails daheim den Super und im Park dann nen FF. Wer weiß wie lange der Verschluss hält wenn man ständig den Kinnschutz an und abmontiert.


----------



## vitaminc (25. August 2014)

Das ist halt die entscheidende Frage, entweder Halbschale+FF oder Splithelm, wobei letzteres den richtigen FF nicht ersetzen kann.

Der Splithelm (definitiv Nischenprodukt) könnte sich durchaus auch an Stolperbiker richten. D.h. bergauf viel strampeln, und bergab schwieriges Gelände (S3 und mehr). Ich hab öfters mal Touren im Mittelgebirge mit viel bergauf & bergab, da würde ich ganz bestimmt nicht ständig den Kinnbügel an & abnehmen, genauso aber wollte ich da nicht mit nem FF rumfahren und den auch nicht stetig an & ausziehen. Bergauf ist bei mir auch Helmpflicht angesagt. Wenn sich während der Tour mal ne längere schwere/technische Abfahrt oder auch heftiges Geballer mit Sprüngen ergibt, dann werden Protektoren (Knie, Schienbein, Ellenbogen und ggf. sogar die Weste) angezogen. In diesem Zuge könnte ich mir dann vorstellen auch den Kinnbügel zu montieren.

Da mein aktueller Helm nach 1-2 Stürzen sowieso ersetzt werden müsste, denke ich sowieso über ne Neuanschaffung nach, und ob ich mir da jetzt nen Standard Enduro Helm kaufe oder gleich nen Splithelm wie den Bell Super 2R oder den von Vecnum, dann wahrscheinlich gleich den Splithelm. Für Bikepark/DH brauch es dann trotzdem noch nen richtigen FullFace !!

Dem Met Parachute kann ich nix abgewinnen.

@zwehni 
Wo hast Du denn den Bell Super 2R her?
Ich dachte der wird jetzt erst offiziell auf der Eurobike vorgestellt und kommt dann erst im November in den Handel..


----------



## sp00n82 (9. September 2014)

So, auch hier mal rein, da es ja doch evtl. die eine oder andere Kaufentscheidung beeinflussen könnte.


Ich habe die Info online nirgends finden können, also habe ich direkt per E-Mail nachgefragt:

IXS bietet ebenfalls ein Crash Replacement für ihre Helme an. Wenn ein Helm bei einem Sturz beschädigt wird, gibts für 50% einen neuen.
Bedingungen:
- nicht älter als 2 Jahre
- Quittung noch vorhanden
- Geht nur über einen Händler, also absolut keine Möglichkeit, selbst hinzuschicken (habe ich explizit nochmal nachgefragt)


Wundert mich echt, dass man dazu nirgends Infos liest. Das ist doch ein klares Kaufargument.


----------



## zwehni (10. September 2014)

Bell bietet auch ein Crash Replacement hatte ich auch damals in meinem Test vom Bell geschrieben 

Hier nochmal der Link dazu: http://www.grofa.com/bell/crash-replacement/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (10. September 2014)

Bei Bell findet man dazu aber wenigstens etwas im Netz per Google.
Bei IXS aber null, nada, nichts, was ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## mot.2901 (10. September 2014)

MET Parabellum Schwarz matt neu für 80€,da konnte ich nicht wiederstehen
Bin mal gespannt wie der passt.Hat jemand Langzeiterfahrungen damit?


----------



## sp00n82 (10. September 2014)

Schau mal im entsprechenden Thread, da gibts geteilte Meinungen.


----------



## mot.2901 (10. September 2014)

Klar das nicht alle einer Meinung sind.Ich habe auf der Eurobike ziemlich alle Helme probiert.
Leider sind nicht viele übrig geblieben die mit 59cm richtig passen.
Meistens sind die kleinen/mittleren Größen zu klein,bei den großen Toad Optik 
Die Verarbeitung fand ich trotz anderer Meinungen hier im Forum gut.
Ich suche aber auch eher die leichtere nicht so die schwere Variante
Ich finde ein Uvex Quatro z.B. sieht billiger aus.Der hat übrigens auch gut gepasst.


----------



## dragonjackson (10. September 2014)

Habe das gleiche "Problem" mit meiner 59er Birne. 
Hab den Urge Enduromatic, der passt super. Habe jetzt noch den Bell Super in L. Bei M hat er hinten, oben gedrückt. Auch nicht wiiiirklich, denke aber bei längeren Touren merke ich es dann doch... Daher schicke ich morgen den in M zurück.
Übrigens, hat der Bell so ziemlich die beste Verarbeitung. Habe Sweet Protection nicht getestet, weil sie einfach aus dem Budget fallen. (Mal abgesehen von einem nicht genormten Helm für 300,-....)


----------



## mot.2901 (10. September 2014)

59 ist echt ein sc....ß Maß.Die kompletten Giro/Specialized brauch ich gar nicht mehr zu probieren.
Bell geht auch nicht.
Bleiben MET,Uvex mit Abstrichen Alpina(Carapax)Der Rest scheidet aus diversen gründen aus.


----------



## mpirklbauer (11. September 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich einen Enduro Helm, bei dem der Schaumstoff heraus genommen und gewaschen werden kann?

Schwitze relativ schnell und dadurch riecht mein Helm jetzt schon etwas ungut.

Textilerfrisser helfen da auch nur bedingt.

Aktuell habe ich diesen, bin damit so eigentlich zufrieden.
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B006OW17G4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## sp00n82 (11. September 2014)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich einen Enduro Helm, bei dem der Schaumstoff heraus genommen und gewaschen werden kann?
> 
> Schwitze relativ schnell und dadurch riecht mein Helm jetzt schon etwas ungut.
> 
> ...



Nanu, es gibt Helme, bei denen das _nicht_ geht??
Ich hab meinen IXS gerade von UPS abholen lassen, aber soweit ich mich erinnere, waren die einfach per Klettverband festgemacht.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. September 2014)

Es geht hier vermutlich eher um den Schaumstoff vom FF oder?
Die Streifen der Open Face Helme sind doch alle recht lieblos mit Mini-Klett-Punkten eingeheftet.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (11. September 2014)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Es geht hier vermutlich eher um den Schaumstoff vom FF oder?


Dann wärs Thema verfehlt. 
Außerdem hat er ja auch ne Halbschale in seinem Link gepostet.


----------



## mpirklbauer (11. September 2014)

Es geht um den hier grünen "Schaumstoff" der ist nicht mit Klettverschluss sondern geklebt.
http://images.internetstores.de/pro...700].jpg?forceSize=true&forceAspectRatio=true

Aber wenn es bei Anderen geht werde ich mich vielleicht mal umsehen, möchte eh einen Farbigen haben.


----------



## decay (11. September 2014)

Ist beim TLD auch geklettet.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. September 2014)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Es geht um den hier grünen "Schaumstoff" der ist nicht mit Klettverschluss sondern geklebt.
> http://images.internetstores.de/products/335823/01/a0efdd/Feature_Helm_07[1000x700].jpg?forceSize=true&forceAspectRatio=true



Wie ungeschickt ist das denn? Würde ich raustrennen und selbst Klettpunkte drunter setzen....
Hab auch den TLD A1. Aber diese Saison auch noch nie gewaschen....


----------



## Schlammcatcher (22. Oktober 2014)

Haiho,
gibts in Köln oder näherer Umgebung einen Laden, der den O'Neal Orbiter zur Ansicht (und natürlich zum Kauf) da hat?


----------



## lolonics (10. Januar 2015)

Servus 

Ist der Super 2r als Fullface zugelassen ? Bei manchen Enduroserien (zB. SSES) darf man ja nur mit FF fahren....
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bik3rid3r (10. Januar 2015)

lolonics schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Ist der Super 2r als Fullface zugelassen ? Bei manchen Enduroserien (zB. SSES) darf man ja nur mit FF fahren....
> Danke


Er erfüllt nur die normale Prüfnorm (EN 1078), hat also keine Downhill-Zertifizierung. Irgendwo stand glaub ich auch, dass Bell nicht vorhat ihn der Downhill Prüfnorm zu unterziehen.


----------



## Baxter75 (10. Januar 2015)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Er erfüllt nur die normale Prüfnorm (EN 1078), hat also keine Downhill-Zertifizierung. Irgendwo stand glaub ich auch, dass Bell nicht vorhat ihn der Downhill Prüfnorm zu unterziehen.



Da würde er sicherlich nicht gut abschneiden ..was das DH fahren angeht ,würde ich persönlich nur nen "kompletten" FF nehmen


----------



## bik3rid3r (10. Januar 2015)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Da würde er sicherlich nicht gut abschneiden ..was das DH fahren angeht ,würde ich persönlich nur nen "kompletten" FF nehmen


Auf Pinkbike gibts nen Crashtest. Da hat er gut abgeschnitten. Hab allerdings keine Ahnung wie aussagekräftig der ist.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. Januar 2015)

Guckst Du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/met-parachute-2014-impressionen.719540/page-4#post-12579489


----------



## Orby (11. Januar 2015)

Servus 59 Köpfe,

da ich auch zu den 59 Birnen gehöre, hier mal für zukünftige Interessenten meine Erfahrungen.

IXS Trail RS in M/L passt mir wunderbar. Finde den Helm auch gut verarbeitet und vom Gewicht her noch OK. Farbauswahl klasse, und einfach kultig irgendwie der Helm.

Bell Super 2R in L passt mir auch sehr gut. Die Verarbeitung finde ich wertig, macht einen soliden Eindruck. Der Preis mit aktuell 200 € ohne MIPS jedoch nicht gerade günstig. Vom Gewicht klar eine Alternative zum schweren FF.

Falls jemand doch in Richtung leichter Endurohelm FF tendiert. Der SixSixOne oder auch 661 comp in L. Liegt an meinen Wangen bzw. Kiefer sehr eng an, passt aber. Die Plastikteile hinterlassen jedoch einen nicht gerade hochwertigen Eindruck. Relativ scharfkantig, die Plastikschrauben nicht gerade solide wirkend.
Preis und Optik sind jedoch OK, wenn man von einem Kaufpreis von 60-85 € mit Versand ausgeht.


----------



## 4Stroke (11. Januar 2015)

mot.2901 schrieb:


> MET Parabellum Schwarz matt neu für 80€,da konnte ich nicht wiederstehen
> Bin mal gespannt wie der passt.Hat jemand Langzeiterfahrungen damit?




+ sehr gut belüftet
+ angenehm leicht
+ klasse Kamerahalterung

- Schwerpunkt des Helmes, Gewichtsverteilung mMn nicht optimal, vorne am Schirm einfach zu schwer
- Schirmbefestigung mangelhaft, sehr labil
- Gel Pad: alles gut und schön, nur nervig wenn du den Helm bei jeder Fahrt nachspannen musst, weil es sich ausdehnt (Wärme) und wenn du ihm am nächsten Tag wieder aufsetzt, er zu eng ist


----------



## Denny225 (20. Januar 2015)

Hab mal zwei Fragen zum Fox Flux.

Kann man den Helm mit MX Brille fahren?
Und wie fällt die Größe aus bei dem Helm? Habe ein Kopfumfang von 59cm also tendiere ich zu L/XL


----------



## KeeWe (1. März 2015)

Ich hätt mal eine Frage: Wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen dem Bell super und Bell super 2? Ist der super 2 einfach das 2015er Modell? Wurden sonstige Details verbessert? Ich mein nicht den super 2r mit Kinnbügel. Danke schon mal für die Antwort


----------



## sp00n82 (1. März 2015)

Der Bell Super 2 ist die Version ohne Kinnbügel, ist aber soweit ich weiß kompatibel mit demselbigen, während das der 1er nicht ist. Er sollte dann dementsprechend auch alle Änderungen vom 2er gegenüber dem 1er haben (z.B. andere Position der Gopro-Halterung, und evtl. auch diese komischen Hartschaumstoff-Einsätze, die die Passform etwas verändern).


----------



## KeeWe (1. März 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich hab mir gerade den super 2 bei BMO bestellt... die MIPS version. Ist nur ein bissl teurer und heute givts noch 15% drauf. Hoffe es gibt auch Gratis Rückversand falls er nicht passt... hatte net wirklich Zeit das zu recherchieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MadAss91 (1. März 2015)

Denny225 schrieb:


> Hab mal zwei Fragen zum Fox Flux.
> 
> Kann man den Helm mit MX Brille fahren?
> Und wie fällt die Größe aus bei dem Helm? Habe ein Kopfumfang von 59cm also tendiere ich zu L/XL


Ja, man kann ihn mit MX-Brille fahren


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. März 2015)

.......


----------



## Jim92 (9. April 2015)

Ich wollte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, deswegen frag ich einfach mal hier rein: 
Ich brauche nen neuen Helm und habe nen sehr schmalen und länglichen Kopf. Ich bin jetzt zwei Jahre lang nen Dirt Helm von 661 gefahren, der war aber immer zu breit und außerdem viel zu warm. 
Hat jemand nen guten Tip für mich?


----------



## BikeFreakFelix (9. April 2015)

Fox Flux, super Preis/Leistung. Ob der bei deiner konform passt wirst probieren müssen.


----------



## HermanFromGerma (9. April 2015)

IXS Trail RS. könnte passen. (sofern der Einsatzbereich usw passt)


----------



## haekel72 (9. April 2015)

Ich habe auch einen schmalen Kopf und bin mit dem alpina carapax sehr zufrieden


----------



## sp00n82 (9. April 2015)

HermanFromGerma schrieb:


> IXS Trail RS. könnte passen. (sofern der Einsatzbereich usw passt)


Full Ack.


----------



## Jim92 (11. April 2015)

Der IXS sieht super aus. Aber ich glaube, übers ausprobieren werd ich wohl leider doch nicht drumrumkommen.


----------



## CarloDiamant (11. April 2015)

Ich habe auch irgendwie eine komische Kopfform (schmal). Hatte bestimmt 10 Helme getestet. 9 davon saßen nicht gut oder sahen aufgesetzt dann schrecklich aus. Glücklich bin nun mit dem neuen Alpina Garbanzo. Der carapax von Alpina ging wiederum überhaupt nicht. Testen, testen, testen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (12. April 2015)

Jim92 schrieb:


> Der IXS sieht super aus. Aber ich glaube, übers ausprobieren werd ich wohl leider doch nicht drumrumkommen.



Musst du eh wegen der Größe. Aber kann auch bestätigen, dass der Helm für schmale Köpfe passt. Habe das gleiche Problem und bin mit ihm sehr zufrieden. Entweder laden oder muss deinen Kopfumfang. Für mich passt mit 59 cm der Große.


----------



## hulster (12. April 2015)

Um noch mal auf das Thema zurückzukommen - mal ne Anregung.

Enduro ist für mich grundsätzlich erstmal etwas heftigeres Geläuf. Die Entscheidung ob Fullface oder nicht sollte man aber vom realen Untergrund abhängig machen. Ich hab letztens bei nem harmlosen Kicker durch schlechtes Timing nen Nosedive hingelegt. Da nix wirklich wildes, war ich sehr schnell am Boden ohne Möglichkeit noch abzurollen oder sich vom Bike zu trennen. Dann mit der Brille den Boden berührt die ist dann gegen Stirn und Jochbein geschlagen. Folge - nix wirklich Schlimmes aber blaues Auge. Untergrund war normaler fester Waldweg.
Das hat mich zum Nachdenken angeregt. Was wäre, wenn das etwas steinigeres Geläuf gewesen wär.
Hab mir dann jetzt noch zusätzlich nen MET Parachute geholt. Für so Geschichten wie Finale oder generell wenn etwas höheres Restrisiko angesagt ist. Brauche meine Kauleiste noch und hab keine Lust auf die Schmerzen noch das Geld für die Renovierung.
Ich werd mit Sicherheit auf den meisten meiner Touren immer noch den RS Trail tragen, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin, aber gut überlegen wann der Parachute Sinn macht. Die Belüftung ist übrigens sehr gut. Mich stört dann eher die etwas martialisch anmutende Optik eines Fullface auf normalen Touren.


----------



## sp00n82 (13. April 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Um noch mal auf das Thema zurückzukommen - mal ne Anregung.
> 
> Enduro ist für mich grundsätzlich erstmal etwas heftigeres Geläuf. Die Entscheidung ob Fullface oder nicht sollte man aber vom realen Untergrund abhängig machen. Ich hab letztens bei nem harmlosen Kicker durch schlechtes Timing nen Nosedive hingelegt. Da nix wirklich wildes, war ich sehr schnell am Boden ohne Möglichkeit noch abzurollen oder sich vom Bike zu trennen. Dann mit der Brille den Boden berührt die ist dann gegen Stirn und Jochbein geschlagen. Folge - nix wirklich Schlimmes aber blaues Auge. Untergrund war normaler fester Waldweg.
> Das hat mich zum Nachdenken angeregt. Was wäre, wenn das etwas steinigeres Geläuf gewesen wär.
> ...


Die gleiche Überlegung hat mich zum Bell Super 2R geführt. Auch auf eigentlich relativ leichten Trails kann man sich flach machen und mit dem Gesicht einschlagen. Einmal ist es bei mir glimpflich ausgegangen (steiniger und schneller Trail), Kratzer in der Brille (aus Glas!) und aufgeplatzte Lippe, aber das hätte da auch ganz anders ausgehen können.
Und je älter man wird, desto mehr denkt man dann halt auch nach.


----------



## herbert2010 (13. April 2015)

zum bell super 2r fahre ihm jetzt auch 2 Wochen einfach ein geniales teil und der Kinnbügel ist auch ohne Absetzten des Helms schnell Montiert

und es gibt ein feines Gefühl an mehr Sicherheit, meine Frau bekommt auch einen  und jun. muß sowieso einen FF mitschleppen aber wer hoch springen will muß schleppen 

also ein wirklicher Kauf tipp wen er past ich habe 2 freunde denen war der xl zu eng

lg


----------



## sp00n82 (13. April 2015)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> also ein wirklicher Kauf tipp wen er past ich habe 2 freunde denen war der xl zu eng


Wie immer der Tipp bei dem Helm, es auch mal ohne die beiden seitlichen Inserts probieren. Natürlich nicht unbedingt im Laden einfach wegmachen, aber evtl. hat man ja einen Bekannten. Der Helm hat bisher bei eigentlich jedem besser ohne die beiden Weichplastikteile gepasst.


----------



## herbert2010 (13. April 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Wie immer der Tipp bei dem Helm, es auch mal ohne die beiden seitlichen Inserts probieren. Natürlich nicht unbedingt im Laden einfach wegmachen, aber evtl. hat man ja einen Bekannten. Der Helm hat bisher bei eigentlich jedem besser ohne die beiden Weichplastikteile gepasst.


in den fall war das Problem bei den schläfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail-GK (13. April 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Wie immer der Tipp bei dem Helm, es auch mal ohne die beiden seitlichen Inserts probieren. Natürlich nicht unbedingt im Laden einfach wegmachen, aber evtl. hat man ja einen Bekannten. Der Helm hat bisher bei eigentlich jedem besser ohne die beiden Weichplastikteile gepasst.





herbert2010 schrieb:


> in den fall war das Problem bei den schläfen



Hatte den Bell Super 2R auch probiert und leider passte er an den Schläfen nicht. Von welchen Inserts sprecht ihr denn hier? Der Händler hat jedenfalls nix dazu gesagt, dass man da an den Seiten noch was modifizieren könnte ....

Danke!


----------



## sp00n82 (13. April 2015)

Offiziell nicht, aber an den Seiten kann man zwei schwarze Weichplastikteile entfernen, womit die Passform wieder wie die des 1er Super Modells sein soll. Mit den Schläfen hat das allerdings weniger zu tun.
http://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-prot...fficial-939606-post11615538.html#post11615538


----------



## Hardtail-GK (13. April 2015)

Oder nenn es "Bumskopf" - danke für den Link. Fraglich, ob das nicht schon ne Beschädigung des Helms ist  - werds auf jeden Fall nicht ausprobieren und den Bell daher zu den Akten legen und auf weitere Vertreter dieser Gattung mit abhnehmbaren Kinnbügel hoffen.


----------



## hulster (13. April 2015)

Hardtail-GK schrieb:


> Hatte den Bell Super 2R auch probiert und leider passte er an den Schläfen nicht. Von welchen Inserts sprecht ihr denn hier? Der Händler hat jedenfalls nix dazu gesagt, dass man da an den Seiten noch was modifizieren könnte ....
> 
> Danke!



Der MET scheint besser anpassbar. Der übliche Spannriemen über Drehknopf geht um den ganzen Kopf und nicht nur im Hinterkopfbereich. Den kriegt man praktisch immer passend. Im unteren Bereich sorgen dann 2 unterschiedliche Backenpolster, dass er nicht wackelt.
Klar - er hat nen festen Kinnbügel, aber von der Idee, den getrennt mitzuschleppen, war ich eh nie begeistert.
Für das Geläuf wo er gefordert ist, braucht man sich keine Sorgen zu machen, Wanderer zu erschrecken. Und gut genug beüftet ist er.
Das einzige, was ich mir wünschen würde, wären etwas dicker Polster an der Oberseite, aber nur damit er komfortabeler sitzt. Aber da bin ich von meinen RS Trail verwöhnt. Den D-Doppelring als Verschluss finde ich übrigens gut. Er ist zwar nicht so komfortabel, aber man zieht in immer fest genug an. Bei den meisten mit Fastex Schnallen locker sich der Riemen mit der Zeit oftmals und man zieht ihn nicht immer direkt nach.


----------



## Hardtail-GK (13. April 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Klar - er hat nen festen Kinnbügel, aber von der Idee, den getrennt mitzuschleppen, war ich eh nie begeistert.



Nj, aber bei unseren Anfahrtswegen zu Strecken, wo man einen Fullface benötigen würde, bin ich theoretisch für die 2in1-Lösung eines Bell - in der Praxis macht halt die Passform nicht mit ....


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. April 2015)

Ich habe jetzt auch einen Bell mit abnehmbarem Kinnbügel 
Der Bügel lässt sich locker um den Hals tragen und ist schnell ohne die langen Handschuhe auszuziehen am Helm eingeklickt. Der Helm bleibt immer auf dem Kopf, außer in größeren Pausen, und schützt auch auf den Verbindungswegen.

Kleine Bastelei 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/12802356

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## wedge47 (17. April 2015)

Gibt es hier Meinungen bzw Erfahrungen mit dem Cratoni AllTrack? Ich komm da grad günstig ran, hatte ihn auch schon auf. Vom Sitz her hat er mir gefallen. GoPro Halterung für die Lampe (Lupine Neo) is super nur der Akku war bissl fummelig zu befestigen.

Ich würde mich nicht als Endurofahrer einstufen aber bei manchen Singeltrails hätte ich gern etwas mehr Schutz als mir mein 15€ Lidl Helm aktuell bietet.


----------



## bik3rid3r (17. April 2015)

wedge47 schrieb:


> Gibt es hier Meinungen bzw Erfahrungen mit dem Cratoni AllTrack? Ich komm da grad günstig ran, hatte ihn auch schon auf. Vom Sitz her hat er mir gefallen. GoPro Halterung für die Lampe (Lupine Neo) is super nur der Akku war bissl fummelig zu befestigen.
> 
> Ich würde mich nicht als Endurofahrer einstufen aber bei manchen Singeltrails hätte ich gern etwas mehr Schutz als mir mein 15€ Lidl Helm aktuell bietet.


Wenn er dir passt, wie du geschrieben hast, was willst du dann noch mehr? Ich würde ihn an deiner Stelle kaufen.


----------



## Showa (17. April 2015)

Ich kann diesen hier nur empfehlen.

http://singletrackworld.com/2013/08...the-enduro-movement-withh-bushwhacker-models/

Passt super, keine Druckpunkte man merkt im kaum.


----------



## herbert2010 (17. April 2015)

Showa schrieb:


> Ich kann diesen hier nur empfehlen.
> 
> http://singletrackworld.com/2013/08...the-enduro-movement-withh-bushwhacker-models/
> 
> Passt super, keine Druckpunkte man merkt im kaum.




hab ich in blau zuhause liegen super helm aber die Belüftung ist leider sehr schlecht hatte noch nie einen helm unter dem es so heiß wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (17. April 2015)

Hat sich jemand schon den neuen O Neal Defender angeschaut?
http://www.oneal.eu/de/products/mountainbike/helme/0502d-301_defender-helmet/


----------



## bik3rid3r (24. Mai 2015)

Kann mir jmd sagen, ob das Visier am Bell Super 2R komplett abnehmbar ist?


----------



## Denny225 (9. Juni 2015)

Kann mal jemand berichten wie die Größe beim Fox Flux ausfällt?
Habe 59cm Kopfumfang und tendiere zu Gr. L


----------



## Perlenkette (9. Juni 2015)

@ bik3rid3r   Laut Beschreibung ja.   http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/08/30/eurobike-bell-2015-super-2r-helm-mit-abnehmbaren-kinnbuegel/

In einem Shop wird er aber als Downhill Helm ausgeschrieben. Ich habe ihn mit auch mal angeschaut; haltet Ihr mit oder ohne MIPS für besser?


----------



## chost (9. Juni 2015)

specialized ambush super leicht und sieht noch sehr gut aus,hatte vorher den bell super 2014 auch ein guter helm nur nicht für den sommer geeignet finde ich,da schneidet der speci helm um welten besser ab.

mfg


----------



## RiXtn (9. Juni 2015)

bestimmt hats schon jemand vorgeschlagen aber zur sicherheit hier noch einmal 

Urge Enduro-oMatic

trage ihn selber und bin höchst zufrieden. sieht geil aus und hat nicht jeder 

beispielbild:


----------



## Chickino (10. Juni 2015)

Denny225 schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand berichten wie die Größe beim Fox Flux ausfällt?
> Habe 59cm Kopfumfang und tendiere zu Gr. L


 Habe ungefähr den gleichen Kopfumfang und fahre den Helm (Fox Flux) in Größe L.


----------



## bik3rid3r (10. Juni 2015)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> @ bik3rid3r   Laut Beschreibung ja.   http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/08/30/eurobike-bell-2015-super-2r-helm-mit-abnehmbaren-kinnbuegel/
> In einem Shop wird er aber als Downhill Helm ausgeschrieben. Ich habe ihn mit auch mal angeschaut; haltet Ihr mit oder ohne MIPS für besser?


Danke, habe ihn aber inzwischen sowieso schon gekauft.
Ob mit oder ohne MIPS muss jeder für sich entscheiden m.M.n.
Fakt ist, dass er nicht die Zertifizierung für DH Helme hat.


----------



## RiXtn (10. Juni 2015)

warum hat er diese zertifizierung eigentlich nicht? sehe da als leihe keinen großen unterschied...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bik3rid3r (10. Juni 2015)

Gute Frage. Verstehe ich auch nicht. Es gibt zwar einen Labortest von Bell, der echte Stürze simuliert, inwieweit der aber aussagekräftig ist, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## sp00n82 (10. Juni 2015)

Nichts genaues weiß man nicht. Gerüchterweise wegen nicht der Norm gerechtem Durchstichschutz am Kinnteil (Äste etc), oder die Norm erlaubt einfach keine abnehmbaren Kinnteile. Bell hat den Helm auch gar nicht erst offiziell nach der Norm testen lassen, von daher weiß man eventuelle Ergebnisse auch nicht.

Vielleicht mag sich ja jemand die ASTM F1952 Zertifikation kaufen und durchlesen. 
http://www.astm.org/Standards/F1952.htm


----------



## Denny225 (10. Juni 2015)

Chickino schrieb:


> Habe ungefähr den gleichen Kopfumfang und fahre den Helm (Fox Flux) in Größe L.


 Ok danke. Hab ihn gestern in Gr: L bestellt hoffentlich passt er.
Sind die Schalen eigentlich gleich groß bei M und L?


----------



## TheGoOn (12. Juni 2015)

Hat jemand schon Sturzerfahrung zum neuen Bell mit Kinnbügel? Vom Hörensagen ist es so eine Sache. Die einem meinen wenn man mitm Gesicht bremst fatzt der Kinnbügel nicht ab, die anderen Behaupten das es totaler Mist sei da der Schutz sofort wegfliegt sobald man mal ne genaue Bodenprobe nehmen muss.


----------



## RiXtn (12. Juni 2015)

also ich habs noch nicht getestet *klopft auf holz* aber der bügel ist da so fest verankert da muss man schon richtig mit der kauleiste einrasten damit da was kaputt geht. vielleicht reden die leute von anderen helmen mit demontierbaren bügel? der von bell ist der erste den ich gesehen habe der anständig aussieht was stabilität angeht.


----------



## TheGoOn (13. Juni 2015)

Ne bei den Unterhaltungen ging es schon um den neuen Bell und / oder dem von Met


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. Juni 2015)

Bin jetzt doch am überlegen ob der Bell 2R nicht einen zweiten Blick Wert ist. In letzter Zeit fahren wir des öfteren Touren, die in der Nähe von Natur-DHs liegen. Fahren auch schon mal einen ganzen Tag nur dort. Da wäre ein Helm, mit dem man bequem die Tour fahren und dann für den zweiten Teil den Bügel anlegen kann, ideal. Sicher schützt der Bell nciht so gut wie ein richtiger DH-Helm, aber es geht ja auch nicht um einen Besuch im Bikepark, sondern um zusätzlichen Schutz wenn man mal einen Versuch wagen will.
Außerdem bauen bei uns in der Nähe meiner Hausrunde ein paar Jungs beständig an ein paar Sprung und Drop-Einlagen, die sie in den Wald zimmern. Auch da wäre es ganz cool, den Kinnbügel dabei zu haben und ein paar Stunts zu riskieren.
Ich erinnere mich noch dunkel den "alten" Bell probiert zu haben aber so richtig überzeugt hatte er mich nicht und an die probierte Größe erinnere ich mich auch nicht...


----------



## Freeridertom (19. Juni 2015)

Denny225 schrieb:


> Ok danke. Hab ihn gestern in Gr: L bestellt hoffentlich passt er.
> Sind die Schalen eigentlich gleich groß bei M und L?




Bei 59er Birne machst du mit der Grösse L nichts falsch,ich habe gerade mal gemessen,die L Schale ist 1cm größer


----------



## Freeridertom (19. Juni 2015)

Jetzt muss ich doch auch mal eine Frage in die Runde stellen,bei mir steht ein neuer Helm an,da ich schon ein Alten Fox Flux habe,sind diese zur Auswahl 
- Fox Flux
- MET Parabellum 
- IXS Trail RS 

Wer hat positive oder negative Erfahrungen zu den einzelnen Helmen


----------



## mfux (19. Juni 2015)

Der IXS zerfällt nach nem Jahr... Klettverschlüsse halten nimmer, die Dinger zum Riemen anpassen(das Dreieck unter den Ohren) verstellt sich selbst, das Rad zum Kopfumfang einstellen ist mittlerweile so leichtgängig das es bei sich bei der kleinsten Berührung lockert(grösserer Kopfumfang), die Kopfpolster hängen auch nur noch an ein paar Stellen im Helm und sind an den Nähten aufgeplatzt. Visier wackelt.
Aslo quasi wie jeder andere Helm auch...
Vor dem ganzen Shaiss war ich sehr zufrieden.
Mfg


----------



## bik3rid3r (19. Juni 2015)

Ein Freund von mir hatte den Parabellum. Der wurde hinten aber nicht richtig entgratet, sodass er nach dem Fahren teilweise einen blutigen Hinterkopf hatte, weil sich das Plastik reingedrückt hat. Angesicht des Preises unverschämt finde ich.


----------



## nsc (19. Juni 2015)

Uvex bringt leider erst Anfang nächsten Jahres einen interesanten Helm mit abnehmbaren Kinnbügel raus, den Jakkyl hde:






Mehr Infos hier


----------



## bik3rid3r (19. Juni 2015)

Oh der sieht auch sehr schick aus.


----------



## nsc (19. Juni 2015)

Und wenn ich Glück hab passt er mir auch, Bell Super 2r ist mir zu breit


----------



## sp00n82 (19. Juni 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> Der IXS zerfällt nach nem Jahr... Klettverschlüsse halten nimmer, die Dinger zum Riemen anpassen(das Dreieck unter den Ohren) verstellt sich selbst, das Rad zum Kopfumfang einstellen ist mittlerweile so leichtgängig das es bei sich bei der kleinsten Berührung lockert(grösserer Kopfumfang), die Kopfpolster hängen auch nur noch an ein paar Stellen im Helm und sind an den Nähten aufgeplatzt. Visier wackelt.
> Aslo quasi wie jeder andere Helm auch...
> Vor dem ganzen Shaiss war ich sehr zufrieden.
> Mfg


Ist bei mir nicht so, aber anscheinend ist das ja bei jedem Helm bisher bei dir so gewesen, also auch kein negatives Beispiel?

Der Uvex sieht interessant aus, mal beobachten was dabei rumkommt. Die Passform vom Bell Super 2R ist bei mir auch nicht ganz perfekt, der IXS Trail RS passt da viel besser.
Der Bell ist mir ohne die Schaumstoff-Inserts auch einen Ticken zu breit (und mit denen dann unbequem zu schmal...), und ich hatte auch immer 3 Streifen vom Polster auf der Stirn. Kein Dealbreaker, aber eben auch nicht perfekt.
Da mir aber der IXS so wunderbar passt, habe ich jetzt einfach mal testweise die Innenpolster vom Trail in den Bell reingemacht, und die erste Testfahrt fand ich schonmal ziemlich gut. Mal schaun, ob das eine langfristige Lösung ist.


----------



## mfux (19. Juni 2015)

Jup, werden aber auch hergenommen, oft, bei jedem Wetter das ganze Jahr über.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeridertom (19. Juni 2015)

FOX und MET habe ich jetzt zur Probe hier.

MET
Sitzt gut,ist leichter als der FOX,Halter zB für GoPro dabei

FOX
Sitzt im Nacken etwas tiefer,wirkt nicht klobig,Visier kürzer

Jetzt warte ich mal auf den IXS


----------



## nsc (19. Juni 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Der Bell ist mir ohne die Schaumstoff-Inserts auch einen Ticken zu breit (und mit denen dann unbequem zu schmal...)


Als ich den Helm auf dem Kopf hatte, passte links und rechts noch locker mein Daumen dazwischen (ca. 1-1,5cm Platz würde ich schätzen). Kann man das mit den Polstern "überbrücken"? Das ärgert mich so das der Bell mir nicht passt


----------



## sp00n82 (19. Juni 2015)

nsc schrieb:


> Als ich den Helm auf dem Kopf hatte, passte links und rechts noch locker mein Daumen dazwischen (ca. 1-1,5cm Platz würde ich schätzen). Kann man das mit den Polstern "überbrücken"? Das ärgert mich so das der Bell mir nicht passt


Die Inserts sind standardmäßig drin und sind offiziell auch nicht zum Rausmachen gedacht. Kann man aber abziehen.
Evtl. hast du ja einen anprobiert, wo die schon aus irgendeinem Grund nicht mehr drin waren. Einen um so viel schmaleren Kopf als meinen kann ich mir eigentlich kaum vorstellen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (19. Juni 2015)

Beim UVEX würde ich ja gern mal diesen Test sehen, den es zum Super 2R auf Pinkbike zu sehen gab.
Irgendwie glaube ich nicht, dass die Verankerung nur an der Vorderseite einen guten Schlag aushält.
Die Lösung von Bell mit dem Umlaufenden Verschluss ist schon ziemlich gut. Ich persönlich würde dem mehr vertrauen.
Deshalb hab ich mir heute auf einer Ösi-Seite den Super 2R mal zum testen bestellt, für ganz akzeptable Euro 159,- inkl. Versand.
Hatte den normalen Super zwar schon mal da und war nicht so richtig begeistert - was zum A1 geführt hat - aber vielleicht rockt er ja mit Kinnbügel..


----------



## kalkhoffpink (19. Juni 2015)

Eigentlich dachte ich dass beim Bell die Pads wechselbar sind. Zumindest hab ich das mal in einem Video-Review gehört.
Mal sehen was das Ding drauf hat....vielleicht passt er ja auf meinen schmalen Kopf.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (19. Juni 2015)

VECNUM kommt mit seiner Studie ja auch nicht voran - zu sehen auf der Homepage bei den Produkten oder im Video bei Min 1:00.

http://vecnum.com/produkte/splithelm/design-studie/


----------



## sp00n82 (20. Juni 2015)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Eigentlich dachte ich dass beim Bell die Pads wechselbar sind. Zumindest hab ich das mal in einem Video-Review gehört.
> Mal sehen was das Ding drauf hat....vielleicht passt er ja auf meinen schmalen Kopf.


Die Pads im Kinnbügel kann man wechseln, bzw. rausnehmen.


----------



## mrwulf (23. Juni 2015)

Freeridertom schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich doch auch mal eine Frage in die Runde stellen,bei mir steht ein neuer Helm an,da ich schon ein Alten Fox Flux habe,sind diese zur Auswahl
> - Fox Flux
> - MET Parabellum
> - IXS Trail RS
> ...





Ich fahre einen MET Parabellum und bin bisher sehr zufrieden, der sitzt bei mir sehr bequem dennoch sehr fest und die Belüftung ist super. Hier gibt es keine Einschränkung zu meinem XC Helm. Weiterhin ist der Parabellum auch noch angenehm leicht im Vergleich zu anderen Enduro Helmen 


Die Verarbeitung - sprich die Entgratung von äußerer zu innerer Schale könnte besser sein, aber einen blutigen Hinterkopf habe ich nicht. Den vollen UVP von 169€ hätte ich aber nicht bezahlt, ich habe meinen für 99€ bekommen und sogar durch Anmeldung zum Newsletter nochmal 10€ reduziert bekommen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. Juni 2015)

Soeben ist der Super 2R bei mir eingetroffen. Wieder Erwarten ist das Kinnteil massiver als gedacht. Wer das "Impact"-Video von Pinkbike gesehen hat, denkt vielelicht dass der Kinnnschutz relativ flexibel ist und eben "flext". Weit gefehlt, da kann man ordentlich dran rütteln und da flext gar nichts. Ist damit - meiner Meinung nach - gleichwertig zum fest angebrachten Kinnteil beim MET Parachute.
Gewaltig ist der Abstand vom Mund zum Kinnteil. Da kann sich keiner beschweren, dass er keine Luft bekommt.
Die Verschlüsse sind etwas schwergängig, aber das wird sich eingrooven auf die Dauer, schätze ich.

Was ich etwas unglücklich finde - und damit frage ich die Gemeinde mal - ist die "Arretierung" des Einstellrades für die hintere Kopfbefestigung.
Ich kenne es von anderen Helmen und meinem A1 so, dass man zwischen drei Positionen wählt und diese fest eingestellt/eingesteckt wird.

Beim Bell ist es so, dass ich für festen Sitz in die unterste Stellung gehen muss. Wenn ich den Helm (mit Kinnteil) aber abziehen will, dann würde ich in dieser Einstellung gar nicht raus kommen. Die Arretierung ist somit auch recht leicht zu lösen und gleitet beim Abnehmen des Helmes dann in die oberste Position. Diese leichte Verstellbarkeit hat zur Folge, dass der Helm bei einem Sturz aber auch schlecht gesichert ist und leicht nach oben geschoben wird. In der Folge liegt das Kinn relativ schnell relativ frei.

Ich versuch mal ein Video davon zu machen.....

Ansonsten ist die Qualität recht gut, der A1 ist aber noch etwas besser. Sitzt recht rund auf dem Kopf, des A1 passt besser zu ovalen Köpfen.
Meine Uvex Radical Pro Brille passt problemlos und meine Smith Optics FUEL Goggle passt auch perfekt. Ist aber auch keinerlei Luft mehr.

Soweit erst mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. Juni 2015)

Sooooo, nach ein paar "Trockentests" habe ich beschlossen den Helm zurückzuschicken.
Er passt zwar recht ordentlich ist gut verarbeitet und der Kinnschutz besser wie gedacht, aber das Kopfband mit EInstellrädchen meiner Meinung nach eine Fehlkonstruktion. Wie bereits beschrieben und im Video zu sehen lässt sich die Position des Kopfbandes recht leicht verschieben, was zur Folge hat, dass ich mit aufgesetztem Helm und dem Kopfband in der untersten Position nur den Kopf in den Nacken legen und zum Himmel gucken muss, damit sich das Kopfband verstellt und in die oberste Position rastet. Das kann es ja wohl nciht sein, dass ich unterwegs diverse Male das Kopfband neu justieren muss.....!!!??

Schade eigentlich....


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Juni 2015)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Sooooo, nach ein paar "Trockentests" habe ich beschlossen den Helm zurückzuschicken.
> Er passt zwar recht ordentlich ist gut verarbeitet und der Kinnschutz besser wie gedacht, aber das Kopfband mit EInstellrädchen meiner Meinung nach eine Fehlkonstruktion. Wie bereits beschrieben und im Video zu sehen lässt sich die Position des Kopfbandes recht leicht verschieben, was zur Folge hat, dass ich mit aufgesetztem Helm und dem Kopfband in der untersten Position nur den Kopf in den Nacken legen und zum Himmel gucken muss, damit sich das Kopfband verstellt und in die oberste Position rastet. Das kann es ja wohl nciht sein, dass ich unterwegs diverse Male das Kopfband neu justieren muss.....!!!??
> 
> Schade eigentlich....


Ich habe auch den Helm.
Das Nackenband ziehe ich schön fest und der Kinnriemen hat noch eine Hand breit Luft. 
Im Betrieb hat sich der Helm aber nicht bzw. kaum bewegt. 
Wenn man auf's Gesicht fällt, bleibt der Helm am Kinnriemen hängen und kann nicht nach oben ausweichen. 
Das Rädchen hätte aber wirklich etwas ergonomischer ausgeführt werden können. 
Aber sonst bin ich mit dem Helm zufrieden. 
Das abnehmen und ansetzen des Kinnbügels bekomme ich mittlerweile auch mit langen Handschuhen und Helm auf dem Kopf hin. 
Bergauf hängt dann der Bügel am Hals. 
Mir passt er.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. Juni 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich habe auch den Helm.
> Das Nackenband ziehe ich schön fest........



Und das bewegt sich auch nicht wenn Du nach oben guckst, bzw. lässt sich so leicht verschieben wie in meinem Video bei 02:20 und 03:05 deutlich zu sehen?????

Ich hab nämlich Bestätigungen im Forum und einen Kommentar zum Video die meine Aussagen bestätigen....


----------



## vitaminc (25. Juni 2015)

Ich fahre den Helm jetzt schon etwas länger, bei mir hat sich die Arretierung während dem Fahren noch nie geändert/verschoben. Nur wenn ich den Helm aufziehe und dann das Rädchen zuziehe passiert es hin & wieder das es versehentlich nach oben rutscht. Ich kann damit gut leben.

Thema: Kinnbügel. Liegt bei mir überwiegend zu Hause rum da die Faulheit das Ding mitzuschleppen oft siegt, oder ich einfach nicht einsehe auf Trails bis S3 (ohne Sprünge) nen Kinnbügel zu tragen..
Beim Stolperbiken fahre ich dann meist sooo langsam, dass man den Sturz auch in gewisser Weise beeinflußen kann so dass man den Kinnbügel nicht zwingend benötigt. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Ich kann die Einsätze des Kinnbügels wahrscheinlich an einer Hand abzählen oder ich muss konsequenter werden..


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. Juni 2015)

Hmmmm...?!
Dann doch eine fehlerhafte Charge? Müsste mal einen anderen Helm in die Finger bekommen und probieren.

Der Einsatzbereich des Kinnbügels wurde ja schon häufig diskutiert. Lohnt sich meines erachtesn tatsächlich nur bei deutlich schwierigen technischen Abfahrten oder während eines Endurorennes. Ich persönlich habe auf meiener Hausstrecke ein paar Lokals, die ein paar Sprünge in den Wald gezimmert haben und wo ich abseits der eigentlich Tour gerne mal ein paar Sachen ausprobiere.

Daneben bin ich immer wieder auf Touren unterwegs wo es ein paar Stellen gibt an denen sich der Bügel lohnt anzubringen. und S3 ist schon nicht ganz ohne. Da auf den Bügel zu verzichten ist tatsächlich faul zu nennen, denn immer darauf zu hoffen den Sturz abfangen zu können...?!!
Wenn man eh mit Rucksack unterwegs ist, tun die 300g auch nicht mehr weh.


----------



## vitaminc (25. Juni 2015)

Ich gebe Dir Recht dass es durchaus Faulheit ist, aber ich habe selten Abfahrten mit durchgehend S3 und wegen paar wenigen Schlüsselstellen konnte ich mich selbst bislang nicht überreden den Kinnbügel mitzunehmen. Den Bügel in den Rucksack zu packen war schon öfters ne Überlegung, aber wenn man auf den Rücken fällt während der Bügel im Rucksack liegt, so stelle ich mir das suboptimal vor. Man könnte natürlich den Bügel auch um den Hals hängen, ich hatte es anfangs so gemacht, dass ich bergauf einfach komplett ohne Helm gefahren bin und bei der Abfahrt den Helm mit samt Kinnbügel angezogen habe. Tja, da hätte ich auch gleich den Met nehmen können oder sogar nen echten FF.

Ich möchte auf den Kinnbügel sicher nicht verzichten, habe im Jahr einige Male nen Einsatzzweck dafür, so z.B. wenn ne technische Tagestour geplant ist. Auch wenn mal einige Schlüsselstellen immer wieder probieren will, dann ist mir das Plus an Sicherheit durchaus wichtig.

Ob du jetzt nen Helm auf fehlerhaften Charge hattest, kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten. Ich habe den Helm jetzt sicher schon auf 30 Touren angehabt, der hat sich bislang nicht einmal während der Fahrt verstellt, saß immer Bombensicher. Ich gebe aber zu dass man die Arretierung hätte sicher besser lösen können..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (25. Juni 2015)

Also dass man das Rädchen reindrücken kann/soll, um die Weite zu verstellen, ist mir erst in deinem Video aufgefallen. Bei mir geht das auch ohne. Und ich habs gerade nochmal ausprobiert, auf dem Kopf geht die Halterung auch nicht nach oben, auch wenn ich das Rädchen reindrücke.
Aber wenns dich so sehr stört, warum hälst du nicht mit dem Zeigefinger oben an das Rädchen und verstellst mit dem Daumen? Das sollte doch das von dir beschriebene Phänomen wirkungsvoll verhindern. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zum Kinnbügel: nachdem ich mir einmal die Gläser von meiner Brille (mit Echtglas, also schon relativ viel Krafteinwirkung nötig) bei einem Sturz auf eigentlich recht einfacher Strecke zerkratzt habe, setze ich den Kinnbügel lieber einmal zuviel als einmal zuwenig auf. Eine Gesichtsbremsung auf Steinen ist nie schön, und wird durch höhere Geschwindigkeit bei dann vergleichsweise einfacheren Trails auch nicht unbedingt schöner.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Juni 2015)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Und das bewegt sich auch nicht wenn Du nach oben guckst, bzw. lässt sich so leicht verschieben wie in meinem Video bei 02:20 und 03:05 deutlich zu sehen?????
> 
> Ich hab nämlich Bestätigungen im Forum und einen Kommentar zum Video die meine Aussagen bestätigen....



Wenn ich nach oben schaue bewegt sich bei mir nichts, habe aber auch einen wohlgeformten Hinterkopf. 
Wenn der Bügel etwas hochrutscht, liegt es eventuell an der Kopfform . Ist aber auch nicht schlimm wenn der Helm im Kopfstand ohne Kinnriemen noch gut hält und nicht vom Kopf fällt .
Der Kinnriemen soll ein verschieben des Helmes bei einem frontalem Einschlag verhindern und nicht, wie im Video erklärt, der Nackenbügel.
Die Rastung im Video klingt m.M.n. genau wie bei meinem Helm und ist normal. 
Einzig das Rädchen ist nicht optimal konstruiert, aber damit kann ich leben.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. Juni 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Aber wenns dich so sehr stört, warum hälst du nicht mit dem Zeigefinger oben an das Rädchen und verstellst mit dem Daumen? Das sollte doch das von dir beschriebene Phänomen wirkungsvoll verhindern.



Das Problem ist ja nicht die Verstellbarkeit vom Rädchen, sondern dass das Kopfband mitsamt Rädchen zu einfach nach oben flutscht. Eben bereits wenn ich weit nach oben gucke, oder wenn beim Sturz Druck auf den Helm kommt. Dann rutscht das Kopfband nach oben und der Helm hat viel weniger Halt auf dem Kopf und schützt eben auch beim Sturz schlechter.




Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wenn der Bügel etwas hochrutscht, liegt es eventuell an der Kopfform . Ist aber auch nicht schlimm wenn der Helm im Kopfstand ohne Kinnriemen noch gut hält und nicht vom Kopf fällt .
> Der Kinnriemen soll ein verschieben des Helmes bei einem frontalem Einschlag verhindern und nicht, wie im Video erklärt, der Nackenbügel.
> Die Rastung im Video klingt m.M.n. genau wie bei meinem Helm und ist normal.



Wenn der Bügel hochrutscht, dann arretiert er meiner Meinung nach nicht richtig. Der Kinnriemen verhindert, dass der Helm wegfliegt, aber das nach oben "kippen" bei einem Einschlag von unten, verhindert eher das Kopfband hinten. Bei einem FF gibt es das ja nicht, da kann der Helm sich recht wenig bewegen.....


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Juni 2015)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Wenn der Bügel hochrutscht, dann arretiert er meiner Meinung nach nicht richtig. Der Kinnriemen verhindert, dass der Helm wegfliegt, aber das nach oben "kippen" bei einem Einschlag von unten, verhindert eher das Kopfband hinten. Bei einem FF gibt es das ja nicht, da kann der Helm sich recht wenig bewegen.....


Der hintere Bügel kann und soll nicht das nach hinten kippen verhindern. Dafür ist er viel zu dünn.
Bei einem Fullface stützt das Nackenpolster den Helm.
Der Bügel bei dem Bell ist nur dazu da, das der Helm im normalem Betrieb nicht vom Kopf rutscht...mehr nicht. 
Wenn der hintere Bügel nicht bei einem Sturz nachgeben würde, würde er sich in den Hinterkopf bohren.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. Juni 2015)

Ich hab mal ein zweites schnelles Video erstellt, damit klar wird, was ich meine.
Beim hochschieben will ich im Video  immer mit beiden Händen ran, aber damit man sieht wie leicht das geht, mache ich dann nur mit einer Hand....


----------



## Alumini (25. Juni 2015)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Wie bereits beschrieben und im Video zu sehen lässt sich die Position des Kopfbandes recht leicht verschieben, was zur Folge hat, dass ich mit aufgesetztem Helm und dem Kopfband in der untersten Position nur den Kopf in den Nacken legen und zum Himmel gucken muss, damit sich das Kopfband verstellt und in die oberste Position rastet.



Kann ich bestätigen. Nicht als Dauerzustand, aber ist mir auch schon passiert. Bin mit ca. 56cm Kopfumfang aber auch am unteren Ende von Größe M. Der S-Helm war jedoch viel zu klein. Beim Aufsetzen ziehe ich den Nackenbügel ganz herunter und zurre am Rädchen fest. Dadurch habe ich auch noch ne Stunde oder zwei nach der Tour 3 schöne Striemen auf der Stirn. 

Optimal ist die Passform nicht, schon das weit abstehenden Kinnflatterband hat kaum Haltewirkung solange es nicht würgefest sitzt. Mit Kinnbügel sitzt er deutlich besser. Insgesamt ist die Passform für mich noch vertretbar, ohne das Kinnbügelkonzept würde ich ihn jedoch nicht tragen. Mein Rennrad-, sowie MTB-Touren-Helm sitzen um einiges besser.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Juni 2015)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ein zweites schnelles Video erstellt, damit klar wird, was ich meine.
> Beim hochschieben will ich im Video  immer mit beiden Händen ran, aber damit man sieht wie leicht das geht, mache ich dann nur mit einer Hand....


Das muss so sein, der Bügel passt sich deinem Kopf an .
Bei einem normalen Radhelm fährt man den Bügel auch nicht bis zum letzten Loch aus. Sondern passt Diesen der Kopfform an .
Das hält, mach dir nicht so viel Gedanken.
Wichtig ! 
Der Kinnriemen muss richtig eingestellt werden.
Ich vernähe an meinen Helmen immer die Kreuzpunkte unter der Fixierung des Dreiecks damit da nichts mehr verrutscht .


----------



## Alumini (25. Juni 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Der Kinnriemen muss richtig eingestellt werden.


Was man bei diesem Helm jedoch leider nicht kann, da die Bänder mit zuviel Abstand vom Kopf heruntergeführt werden (außer man hat seitlich ausstehende Wangenknochen aka Hamsterbacken), und nicht, wie bei einem "normalen" Radhelm schon am Kopf anliegend von oben herunterkommen.

Das kann im ungünstigsten und schlimmsten Fall zu "Erwürgen" führen, falls der Helm sich über den Hinterkopf nach hinten rüber schieben kann. Dann rutscht das Kinnband nämlich direkt auf den Kehlkopf.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. Juni 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das muss so sein, der Bügel passt sich deinem Kopf an .
> Bei einem normalen Radhelm fährt man den Bügel auch nicht bis zum letzten Loch aus.... .



Wieso macht man das nicht? Wenn der Helm so am bequemsten und sichersten am Kopf sitzt? Wenn das Loch da ist, nutzt man es auch, oder?
Als ich meinen Enduro-Helm gesucht habe, hatte ich diverse Modelle getestet und bei allen hat man das Kopfband an einer fixen Position eingeklipst. Da kann sich gar nichts verstellen. Man zieht das Kopfband aus den entsprechenden Löchern und klipst es an der gewünschten Position wieder ein. Da ist nichts variabel. Wenn ich also den Kopf bei meinem UVEX CC Helm oder am TLD A1 Enduro-Helm nach hinten in den NAcken lege, tut sich am Kopfband gar nix. Wie auch, ist ja fixiert. Nur der Bell hat diese suboptimale "Rutschklemmung"


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Juni 2015)

Alumini schrieb:


> Was man bei diesem Helm jedoch leider nicht kann, da die Bänder mit zuviel Abstand vom Kopf heruntergeführt werden (außer man hat seitlich ausstehende Wangenknochen aka Hamsterbacken), und nicht, wie bei einem "normalen" Radhelm schon am Kopf anliegend von oben herunterkommen.
> 
> Das kann im ungünstigsten und schlimmsten Fall zu "Erwürgen" führen, falls der Helm sich über den Hinterkopf nach hinten rüber schieben kann. Dann rutscht das Kinnband nämlich direkt auf den Kehlkopf.


Bei mir passt der gut 

Aber der Helm könnte ein bisschen schmaler sein, da hast du Recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. Juni 2015)

Und zu guter letzt noch den hier. Vermutlich darf man den Bell mit Kinnbügel einfach nur als ein bisschen mehr zusätzlichen Schutz auf dem Trail sehen - mehr nicht.....Ich persönlich würde ihn auf einem Enduro-Rennen nicht tragen. Da lieber ein Carbon FF um etwa das gleiche Gewicht zu haben.


----------



## Alumini (25. Juni 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Aber der Helm könnte ein bisschen schmaler sein, da hast du Recht.


Muss gar nicht schmaler, aber warum die Bänder Außen entlang laufen und nicht innen in der Schale erschließt sich mir nicht.


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## sp00n82 (25. Juni 2015)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ein zweites schnelles Video erstellt, damit klar wird, was ich meine.
> Beim hochschieben will ich im Video  immer mit beiden Händen ran, aber damit man sieht wie leicht das geht, mache ich dann nur mit einer Hand....


Das geht mit einer Hand definitiv nicht bei mir, da biegen sich zu 90% vorher die beiden Plastikstreben durch.




Alumini schrieb:


> Dadurch habe ich auch noch ne Stunde oder zwei nach der Tour 3 schöne Striemen auf der Stirn.


Mit knapp unter 56cm hab ich S genommen, musste aber die beiden seitlichen schwarzen Weichplastik-Inserts rausnehmen. Die 3 Striemen hatte ich trotzdem auf der Stirn, jetzt habe ich einfach mal die Polsterung vom IXS Trail reingeklebt (1, 2), und die Striemen sind weg. Die Passform ist jetzt auch etwas besser.


----------



## xrated (20. Juli 2015)

Der IXS Trail sieht zwar genial aus aber leider ist der in S/M bei 57cm zu schmal und drückt auf die Schläfen. M/L wird vermutlich wieder ewig groß ausfallen oder? Gibts einen Helm der ähnlich aussieht für ähnliches Geld?
Giro Feature hab ich auch da, der passt zwar aber trägt sehr wuchtig auf und ist vermutlich auch zu schlecht belüftet.


----------



## garfield70 (20. Juli 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Der IXS Trail sieht zwar genial aus aber leider ist der in S/M bei 57cm zu schmal und drückt auf die Schläfen. M/L wird vermutlich wieder ewig groß ausfallen oder? Gibts einen Helm der ähnlich aussieht für ähnliches Geld?
> Giro Feature hab ich auch da, der passt zwar aber trägt sehr wuchtig auf und ist vermutlich auch zu schlecht belüftet.




Schau dir mal den O´Neal Defender an, falls du auf den noch net aufmerksam wurdest.. 
https://www.maciag-offroad.de/o-neal-shop/o-neal-fahrradhelm-defender-schwarz-gruen-sid63190.html


----------



## xrated (20. Juli 2015)

sieht auch nicht verkehrt aus, vielleicht etwas schlecht belüftet?


----------



## garfield70 (20. Juli 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> sieht auch nicht verkehrt aus, vielleicht etwas schlecht belüftet?




kann ich dir leider (noch) nichts dazu sagen...bekomme den erst noch. 
ich bin aber der Meinung, dass die meisten Halbschalen Helme gut belüftet sind...mit dem einen schwitzt man vielleicht bissel mehr, mit nem anderen etwas weniger...subjektiv

hast schon was vom neuen Specialized Ambush gehört? ...aber sauteuer


----------



## mfux (20. Juli 2015)

Hab jetzt nen TLD A1, super Teil! Passt wie angegossen. Filigranere Verschlüsse& Verstelldinger(Ohrendreieck) dann wär er perfekt!
Mfg


----------



## An der Alb (20. Juli 2015)

Den TLD A1 habe ich auch, schwitze aber drunter wie Sau. Aber trotzdem sehr bequem. 


Gesendet von iPhone 6 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (24. Juli 2015)

Der Super 2 sitzt auch nicht schlecht, schaut auch nicht so nach Jockeyhelm aus wie der Feature. Ein Kinnpolster hätten die aber schon noch beilegen können. Visier lässt sich auch nicht fixieren in der Mitte. Für den Preis hat der wirklich nicht soviel zu bieten finde ich.

Werde aber nochmal den IXS Trail eine Nr. größer und den Bluegrass Goldeneye probieren.


----------



## -habicht- (25. Juli 2015)

Zum Bell Super 2R. 
Helm auf, Kopfband runter ziehen, Helm anziehen und schon rutscht (zumindest bei mir) nichts mehr.

TLD A1 kann ich auch empfehlen, sau bequem.


----------



## xrated (25. Juli 2015)

So also jetzt alle 3 Modelle zum testen da.

Der Super 2 sitzt von der Kopfschale eigentlich am besten, nur komme ich mit dem Gurtsystem nicht so zurecht. Wenn man es fest genug macht, dann drückt es am Kinn. Verstellen vom Dreieck brachte auch nichts. Man stellt das Band also tendentiell etwas locker ein. Mit dem Helm bekommt man auch irgendwie ein breites rundes Gesicht kommt mir vor. Ich habe den Eindruck als ob der Helm sehr gut schützen würde, stabile Bauweise. Zum Kopfband hinten, da verstellt sich nichts. Habe da 3 Rastungen die recht schwergängig sind.

Der Bluegrass Goldeneye gefällt mir am wenigsten. Er sitzt mehr oben drauf als die anderen statt tief am Kopf. Die Verstellbänder sind eine Katastrophe. Das Plastik an den Dreiecken vom Gurt drückt an den Kiefer wenn man die nicht mit der Hand ausrichtet. Der ganze Gurt ist etwas steif.

IXS Trail, eine Nummer größer. Erstaunlich für welch schmale Köpfe der Helm geschnitten ist. Wenn man die Ratsche ganz öffnet dann bekomme ich vorne locker die Hand rein. Zu den Seiten hin sitzt der Helm aber ganz normal. Wenn man das Band enger macht sitzt er dann doch ganz gut aber der Helm ist auch generell sehr knapp über den Augen. Ich habe als Brillenträger etwas bedenken ob das nicht anstößt wenn man einen schwitzigen Kopf hat. Im Falle eines Sturzes auf den Hinterkopf wird wohl auch das Gurtband brechen weil ich es so weit nach innen einstellen musste und es ist die Frage ob der Helm nach dem ersten Aufprall noch auf dem Kopf sitzt. Das Gurtband ist bei dem Helm ein Traum, man kann es eng stellen ohne das es irgendwo drückt. Ich glaube das ist sogar Absicht das das Polster etwas seitlich sitzt. Wenn man den Helm mit der Hand hochschiebt geht der nicht so weit über die Stirn wie bei den anderen.
Und von der Optik auch am besten, sieht am wenigsten nach Eierschale oder Pilzkopf aus. Für schmale Gesichter top (ich habe anscheinend nur einen breiten Oberschädel)

Und den Giro Feature hatte ich auch da, der wirkte aber zu wuchtig und macht einen Pilzkopf. Sieht mehr wie ein Reitsporthelm aus. Ist schlecht belüftet, sieht auch irgendwie billig aus. Gurt und Passform war aber ok soweit ich in Erinnerung hatte. Auch soll der Schweiß auf der Stirn nicht gut abgeleitet werden.

Wegen dem Anstoßen hab ich das Bild gefunden





Beim Bluegrass ist das Band hinten am Helm befestigt und geht dann lose durch das Kopfband, hab ich auch noch nie gesehen




Bei meinem Helm war es unten drunter, ändern lässt sich das nicht mehr:


----------



## vitaminc (25. Juli 2015)

Den IXS Trail finde ich auch Top, definitiv ein guter und leichter Helm, auch von der Paßform hat er mir sehr gut gepasst, leider aber nicht mit Kinnbügel erhältlich, und im Vergleich zum Bell Super 2R macht er mir den weniger sicheren/stabileren Eindruck. Der Bell Super 2R passt mir persönlich nicht ganz so gut von der Form, aber ich fühl mich dennoch wohl und das Plus mit dem Kinnbügel ist halt letztendes ausschlaggebend gewesen.


----------



## xrated (25. Juli 2015)

Bei der Optik muss sicher auch Stabilität leiden das stimmt schon aber mir ist vor allem wichtig das er beim fahren nicht stört und für gröberes hab ich dann einen Fullface wenn ich nicht wo bergauf fahren muss. Der schützt auch viel besser als ein Super 2R.


----------



## vitaminc (25. Juli 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Bei der Optik muss sicher auch Stabilität leiden das stimmt schon aber mir ist vor allem wichtig das er beim fahren nicht stört und für gröberes hab ich dann einen Fullface wenn ich nicht wo bergauf fahren muss. Der schützt auch viel besser als ein Super 2R.



Ein Bell Super 2R ersetzt niemals einen FF, dennoch bin ich der Meinung dass man mit nem AM/EN auf Touren genauso böse auf die Fresse fliegen kann als im Bikepark, außer man geht vom Gas und lässt mehr Vorsicht walten, ich tue das aber ungern..
Ansich egal wo und wann auch immer man Vollgas oder die Sturzgefahr erhöht ist, sollte man bestenfalls immer FF fahren, ist mir auf Touren aber etwas zu unflexibel mit dem schweren Ding am Rucksack beim Hochfahren und dann oben Helm anziehen, unten wieder ausziehen, .. 
Alles nicht so einfach, so dass ich dachte mit dem Bell Super 2R da nen Kompromiss gefunden zu haben, leider endet es darin, dass ich den Kinnbügel meistens zu Hause lasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (25. Juli 2015)

Also ich bin bis jetzt 2x auf die Fresse geflogen und jedes mal frontal vorraus, da hätte so eine Eierschale nicht viel gebracht. Deshalb kann so ein leichter Fullface durchaus Sinn machen. Da wo ich den obigen Helm meistens benötige, fahre ich aber eher langsamer und technisch, mit höchstens kleinen Sprüngen.


----------



## vitaminc (25. Juli 2015)

das Wort "meistens" ist halt so ne Sache.. wie gesagt, auch auf Touren kann es einen unschön zerlegen, und zumindest ich fahre nicht immer technisch/langsam, sondern auch mal schnell/flowig, und wenn man da abfliegt, dann wünscht man sich den besten Schutz den es gibt


----------



## Dakeyras (25. Juli 2015)

Hab seit heute den Sweet Protection Bushwacker. Passt wie angegossen, Sitzt fest und sicher auch ohne Kinnband. Verstellsystem lässt sich super anpassen und kommt auch den Brillenbügeln nicht in die Quere. 

Ist eher was für schmale Köpfe. Nur zum Vergleich : Giro, Fox, 661, Alpina sind mir zB alle zu rund. Kali Avana passt mir auch recht gut. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## slrzo (1. August 2015)

Kennt zufällig jemand von euch den KED Trailon?
http://www.ked-helmsysteme.de/de/radhelme/trailon?kategorie_filter=all&farbe_filter=all

kA ob der hier im Thread richtig ist, wollte nur keinen extra Thread aufmachen. Finde zu dem Helm irgendwie gar nix im Netz an Erfahrungsberichten.


----------



## DeppJones (3. August 2015)

was haltet ihr vom scott mythic (ohne MIPS)?


----------



## xrated (3. August 2015)

Der IXS Trail sitzt an der Stirn schon etwas grenzwertig tief, liegt wahrscheinlich auch ein wenig daran das der eigentlich für größere Köpfe gebaut ist. Ein Gitter hätte man auch noch reinmachen können.
Aber behalten werde ich ihn dann doch.
Ein Bekannter mit identischem Kopfumfang (57) hat übrigens nicht mal die M/L Version draufgebracht weil es an den Seiten drückte.


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. August 2015)

Ich bin mit dem Bell Super 2R immer noch zufrieden.
An die Riemenbefestigung habe ich mich gewöhnt. 





...der sieht auch gut aus 

Quelle: MountainBIKE


----------



## Bench (4. August 2015)

Gibts hier Giro Feature Nutzer, die auch stark schwitzen, und denen der Schweiß in die Augen läuft, weil er kein Schweißband vorne hat?
Lösungen?
Ein dünnes Vlies vorne einkleben?


----------



## sp00n82 (4. August 2015)

Bench schrieb:


> Gibts hier Giro Feature Nutzer, die auch stark schwitzen, und denen der Schweiß in die Augen läuft, weil er kein Schweißband vorne hat?
> Lösungen?
> Ein dünnes Vlies vorne einkleben?


Theoretisch der Sweat Buster... http://www.traxfactory.com/
Aber die liefern leider nicht nach Europa. Habe die vor einiger Zeit (April) mal angeschrieben, und sie meinten zwar, dass sie gerade dabei sind das zu organisieren, aber bisher ist da offensichtlich noch nichts passiert. Hab grad nochmal gefragt, mal sehen was die jetzt sagen.


----------



## 30lo (4. August 2015)

http://www.pearlizumi.com/content/p...cessories/headwear1/headwear1-9320.html#BLACK

Fahre seit Jahren damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (10. August 2015)

Hallo Zusammen
Habe mir den Bell Super 2 bestellt.Da ich genau zwischen 2 Größen stehe habe ich mir jeweils 1xGr.S und 1xGr.M zuschicken lassen.
Jetzt weiß ich nicht wirklich welcher Helm besser zu meinem Kopf passt.
Vom einstellen her passen eigentlich beide.
Bei Größe S sitzt er kurz über dem Ohr und hinten liegt er fast an.Bei Gr.M steht er hinter weiter ab und am Ohr geht er leicht drüber.
Hier mal ein paar schlechte Bilder von
Gr.S









Gr.M







Was meint ihr?


----------



## Kadauz (11. August 2015)

Bekommst noch ne Brille unter den S? Denk auch daran, dass wenn Du im Winter fährst, eventuell noch ein Buff darunterpassen sollte.


----------



## kaptan (11. August 2015)

M wirkt etwas zu groß, zumindest optisch...


----------



## vitaminc (26. August 2015)

neuer Helm von Lazer mit abnehmbaren Kinnbügel:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/first-look-lazer-revolution-ff-helmet-eurobike-2015.html


----------



## osbow (26. August 2015)

Bench schrieb:


> Gibts hier Giro Feature Nutzer, die auch stark schwitzen, und denen der Schweiß in die Augen läuft, weil er kein Schweißband vorne hat?
> Lösungen?
> Ein dünnes Vlies vorne einkleben?


Ich verwendet ein normales schmales Stirnband unter dem Helm. So läuft mir die Suppe nicht mehr in die Augen.


----------



## osbow (28. August 2015)

Fährt hier jemand den aktuellen Bell Stroker und kann was zum Helm sagen?


----------



## Schuffa87 (30. August 2015)

Hallo,

ich war auf der Eurobike und hab total vergessen bei Bell vorbeizuschauen und in den Beiträgen zur EB15 finde ich auch nichts.
Kann mir jemand sagen welche Farbvarianten es für 2016 beim Bell Super2r geben wird und wann dieser an die Händler gehen soll?
Habe auf einer englischen Seite was von einem grünen super2r gelesen.

Vielen Dank
Daniel


----------



## rigger (20. September 2015)

Bell Strocker hab ich, kann ich nur empfehlen. Sitz gut, ist gut belüftet


----------



## Geißlein (29. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Leute,
bin auch auf der Suche nach einem gescheiten Enduro-Helm.
Habe nen extra Fred gestartet und wurde dann auf diesen Fred weitergeleitet. deshalb meine Frage nochmals hier:

Was gibt es denn grad tolles und stylisches auf dem Markt, das auch gut schützt ?

Hab hier mal ein paar Seiten durchgeackert und auf den O'Neal "Defender" gestoßen... so was in der art würde mir zusagen, doch taugt der was, oder was gibt es sonst noch vergleichbares ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (29. Oktober 2015)

Was du auf jeden Fall machen solltest. ..mehrere ins Auge fassen. .da nicht jeder Helm auf die jeweilige Kopfform passt bzw nicht richtig sitzt 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mfux (29. Oktober 2015)

Ausser TLD, die passen jedem... Bester Helm bisher. Knapp vorm IXS. Der IXS passt übrigens auch so gut wie jedem. Oder in meiner Rattfahrer-Gang haben' se alle denselben Quadratschädel....


----------



## decay (29. Oktober 2015)

Jo, der TLD sitzt perfekt


----------



## Geißlein (29. Oktober 2015)

Hallo und Danke !
Hab mir jetzt mal den 
- TLD A1
- Sweet-Protection Bushwacker
- POC Trabec
etwas genauer angeschaut.

Wie verhalten sich die beiden anderen Helme zum A1 was die Passform anbelangt ?


----------



## Schwobenflyer (29. Oktober 2015)

MET Parabellum HES passt wie angegossen.


----------



## svenson69 (29. Oktober 2015)

Beim Poc ist es so,entweder er passt oder halt nicht.Verstellen kannst da nicht viel was den Kopfumfang betrifft.Vom optischen her fand ich ihn am besten.
Hab mich dann aber auch für den IXS Trail RS entschieden.Der passte für mich optimal.Getestet hatte ich Fox,Poc,IXS,Bell Super 2,alles in 2 verschiedenen Größen.
Kann ihn nur empfehlen.Preisleistung ist aumen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. Oktober 2015)

+1 für TLD A1


----------



## Rennschnegge (30. Oktober 2015)

Ich werfe den Specialized Ambush in den Ring... Sehr leicht und gut belueftet und wohl in Test durchweg positiv...


----------



## Geißlein (30. Oktober 2015)

Dann seid Ihr also der Meinung, daß der TLD A1 die besten Chancen hat, zu passen ?


----------



## Oli5 (2. November 2015)

Ich will mich dem Topic jetzt auch anschließen und hoffe ich funke Geißlein nicht allzu sehr dazwischen in seiner Diskussion.

Zwar habe ich eure Helmtipps alle studiert und sie mögen auch richtig gut sein, aber das passende für meinen Zweck war irgendwie noch nicht dabei. 

Es geht darum das ich einen stylischen Einsteiger Mountainbike Helm für meinen Sohn suche. Er hat sich für Weihnachten jetzt schon sein passendes Mountainbike ausgesucht und der Helm soll jetzt noch folgen. Wie das bei Kids halt so ist habe ich bloß die Befürchtung das, die Begeisterung für das Thema Biken doch so schnell verfliegt wie sie gekommen ist. Deswegen bin ich eigentlich gewollt zwar einen "coolen" sicheren aber dennoch einigermaßen preiswerten Helm zu kaufen, bevor das Ding in der Ecke verstaubt. 
Ich habe mich im Internet jetzt schon einmal schlau gemacht und unter anderem folgenden Helm entdeckt: http://www.fahrradhelm.de/shop/abus-mountx-black-4593p.html

Bevor ich jetzt wie wild mit meinem Sohn in die Läden stürme und mich beraten lasse dachte ich mir ihr könnt mir sicherlich diesbezüglich schon einmal weiterhelfen.

Was haltet ihr denn von dem oberen Helm bzw von der Marke abus, ist er für den Zweck ausreichend, stylisch ansprechend finde ich ihn schonmal. Was ist heutzutage In was tragen die Kids? Welche Alternative Marken gibt es ?

Preislich wäre meine Obergrenze so bei 70 Euro ich hoffe dafür kriegt man was passendes?

Danke freu mich auf jeden Tipp


----------



## mfux (2. November 2015)

Häh? Selbst wenn der Jung nicht mehr Mtb'd braucht er doch fürn "Alltag" trotzdem nen guten Helm...
70Euro is doch gut....


----------



## Oli5 (2. November 2015)

Ja das schon noch in seinem Alter es geht mir bloß darum das ein Spezialding mit Kinnbügel wohl überflüssig wäre. Also auch ein Helm der für den Alltagsgebrauch gut geeignet wäre und nicht zu übertrieben ist, das er eben nur beim "richtigen" Mountainbiken aufgesetzt wird. 
Hoffe das erklärt meinen Beitrag. 
Ja 70 Euro werden so eine Grenze für mich, realistisch gesehen hat der Helm in 3,4 Jahren womöglich eh ausgedient, deswegen wäre das so preisliches Maximum, wenn es für den Preis schon richtig Gute gibt immer her damit


----------



## Baxter75 (2. November 2015)

@Oli5 Klar würde nen Helm mit Kinnbügel immer nen besseren Schutz bieten ..aber das wäre denke ich mal übertrieben in diesem Fall..
Würde einfach mal diverse Shops durch stöbern ..man sollte eh immer mehre ins Auge fassen ,da es da doch Unterschiede von der Passform gibt,wenn der Helm drückt ,wird er ihn nie aufsetzen wollen

https://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.bike24.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
https://www.bike-mailorder.de/
https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/


----------



## Flo7 (2. November 2015)

Ich hab mir vor kurzen einen Giro Feature um 45€ neu bei Amazon geholt... Sieht gut aus, ist optisch schmal geschnitten und auch net so schwer!

vielleicht ist der auch was, gibts auch in paar Farben...

Lg Flo


----------



## Oli5 (3. November 2015)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen  
Ja einen Kinnbügel halte ich auch noch für übertrieben, über so einen Helm kann man ja mal nachdenken wenn das Mountainbiken dann zum ernsthaften Faktor für ihn wird.
Bei der Passform hast du womöglich Recht. Besser ist es wohl mehrere Helme anzuprobieren. Letztendlich muss der Helm ja auch meinem Jungen gefallen.
Beim Stadler waren wir sogar mal der hat da wirklich eine rießen Auswahl wenn ich mich erinnere. Gibt es denn spezielle Helme die du mir empfehlen kannst?

Flo der Helm sieht nicht schlecht aus ist der denn dann auch für Kinder und Jugendliche geeignet?  Was kannst du mir sonst noch zu dem Helm berichten?


----------



## Baxter75 (3. November 2015)

Wenn ihr stadler sogar in der Nähe habt. .ists doch garnicht so verkehrt. .da die doch ne recht große Auswahl haben. .was das empfehlen angeht, kann ich dir da leider nicht weiter helfen, aber ich denke in der Preisklasse nehmen sie sich nix. ..

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oli5 (3. November 2015)

Ja in München bei mir um die Ecke gibt es ja gleich einen.  Ich wollte mich bloß vorab schonmal bei euch schlau machen das ich nichts falsches kaufe. Zu dem Helm den ich gepostet hatte kann mir auch niemand was sagen, also der Marke zumindest?


----------



## DermitdemE (5. November 2015)

Hat jemand von Euch - der den *O´Neal Orbiter II* hat - die Erfahrung gemacht das sich das Einstellrädchen am Hinterkopf aufschraubt wenn man z.B. einen zu hohen Jackenkragen hat?
Ich hab den Helm und nur mit T-Shirt geht das. Der Verschluss geht zwar sehr leicht aber blieb zu. Aber mit einer Jacke geht der immer wieder auf weil man mit dem Kragen das Rädchen dreht bei Kopfbewegungen. Echt nervend...
O`Neal hätte davon noch nie was gehört. Alle deren Helme hätten dieses Stellrädchen.
Ich soll den Helm einschicken... Möglicherweise ist mein Rädchen defekt...


----------



## DermitdemE (20. Dezember 2015)

So, mittlerweile wurde mir der Orbitter II umgetauscht. Aber das Problem mit dem Rädchen und dem Jackenkragen blieb. Naja ich kann es nicht ändern. Dann wird das mein Sommerhelm wenn ich nicht so dick angezogen bin.


----------



## maxl82 (26. Dezember 2015)

Was sagt ihr eigentlich zum POC Tectal der dieses Jahr neu vorgestellt wurde? Soll ja der Nachfolger vom Trabec sein - wie zufrieden wart/seid ihr mit dem Helm.
Leider soll er ja erst im ersten oder zweiten Quartal lieferbar sein.

lg Maxl


----------



## P3rrY (3. Februar 2016)

Wie seit ihr eig. so mit dem Alpina Garbanzo zufrieden?


----------



## Geißlein (28. Februar 2016)

Bin noch nicht so wirklich weitergekommen.
Wie sind denn die Erfahrungen mit den Helmen...
- IXS Trail RS
- Kali Maya
- 661 EVO AM
...bezüglich Passform, Bequemlichkeit und Schutzwirkung.

Dann die Frage bringt dieses "MIPS-System" tatsächlich was, da ja der Helm so oder so eigentlich bei einem Sturz sich verschieben kann, da er ja nicht starr auf meinem Kopf aufliegt und nur das MIPS-System als bewegliches Glied dient ?!


----------



## PirateTheD (29. Februar 2016)

DermitdemE schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch - der den *O´Neal Orbiter II* hat - die Erfahrung gemacht das sich das Einstellrädchen am Hinterkopf aufschraubt wenn man z.B. einen zu hohen Jackenkragen hat?
> Ich hab den Helm und nur mit T-Shirt geht das. Der Verschluss geht zwar sehr leicht aber blieb zu. Aber mit einer Jacke geht der immer wieder auf weil man mit dem Kragen das Rädchen dreht bei Kopfbewegungen. Echt nervend...
> O`Neal hätte davon noch nie was gehört. Alle deren Helme hätten dieses Stellrädchen.
> Ich soll den Helm einschicken... Möglicherweise ist mein Rädchen defekt...



Hab genau das gleiche Gschmarre mit dem Orbiter II. Der Helm is nicht schlecht aber wenn ich mit Backpack fahr stößt der Rucksack in steilen Passagen an das Einstellrad. Die Verstellung geht auf und der Helm schiebt sich in den Sichtbereich. Voll bescheuert. Hab dann die Leichtgängigkeit des Rädchens an anderen Orbitern im Laden gecheckt. Da war keiner besser oder schlechter.


----------



## 2wheelfun (29. Februar 2016)

Hat schon jemand den FOX METAH (probiert) und weiß ob er mit einer normalen Radbrille (keine Goggle) funzt? Als Krönung wäre ein Bild seitlich mit Brille super! ;-) Danke!


----------



## Guggiegai (3. März 2016)

Tagchen, mein Händler hat einen IXS Trail Rs auf Lager, der mir auch von der Größe her passt.
Könnte den auch günstig erwerben.
Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass der Helm das Produktionsjahr von 2014 besitzt.
Spricht da was dagegen, dass der Helm von 2014 ist, und somit "fast" zwei Jahre alt oder kann man den ohne bedenken kaufen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (4. März 2016)

Bei bedarf pn.bell super2 Viper ,M neu .ungetragen..


----------



## Guggiegai (4. März 2016)

Hallo, ist das Angebot auf mein Anliegen bezogen, oder dient es der Allgemeinheit.

Der IXS Trail ist mir von der Passform, dem Gewicht und dem Aussehen her wesentlich lieber.

Deshalb nochmals die Frage in die Runde:
Ist es schlimm, wenn ich jetzt einen Helm kaufe, der 2014 produziert wurde, oder kann Der trotzdem problemlos gekauft werden ?


----------



## TheGoOn (4. März 2016)

Gegenfrage: Warum sollte ein Helm der 2014 Produziert wurde nicht taugen? Wusste nicht das es ein Haltbarkeitsdatum gibt.
Sicherlich hat sich seid 2014 was an der Technik geändert aber der Helm hat auch im Jahr 2014 den Kopf geschützt


----------



## PirateTheD (8. März 2016)

Die Hersteller meinen ein Helm sollte nach 4-5 Jahren getauscht werden. Die argumentieren so dass die UV Strahlung Auswirkung auf das Material hat. Aber die wollen natürlich auch ihr Zeug verkaufen.


----------



## Knallscharsche (9. März 2016)

Die UV Strahlung hat auswirkungen auf das Material. Schonmal nen 5 Jahre Alten oft benutzen Forsthelm in der Hand gehabt, der Bröselt bei einschlag in Tausend Brocken.
Kunstoffe Altern grundsätzlich. Die liegen mit ihren 4 bis fünf Jahren ziemlich gut. Wer sehr viel in sehr Sonnigen gefilden unterwegs ist sollte auf jeden Fall früher Tauschen.


----------



## PirateTheD (9. März 2016)

Knallscharsche schrieb:


> Die UV Strahlung hat auswirkungen auf das Material. Schonmal nen 5 Jahre Alten oft benutzen Forsthelm in der Hand gehabt, der Bröselt bei einschlag in Tausend Brocken.
> Kunstoffe Altern grundsätzlich. Die liegen mit ihren 4 bis fünf Jahren ziemlich gut. Wer sehr viel in sehr Sonnigen gefilden unterwegs ist sollte auf jeden Fall früher Tauschen.



Natürlich hat UV Auswirkungen auf das Material speziell auf Polymere. Ich denke bei Fahrradhelmen spielt das schon eine gewisse Rolle. Es gibt allerdings auch einige Tests bezüglich der Haltbarkeit von Motorradhelmen und dort wurde festgestellt dass die meisten Helme selbst nach 20 Jahren nahezu idente Schlagdämpfungswerte erreichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (11. März 2016)

Also erstens ist über dem Styropor (mehr ist das ja nicht) nochmal eine Schicht mit anderem Material drüber und zweitens liegt so ein Helm ja auch keine 5 Jahre durchgehend in der Sonne.


----------



## ollicopter (27. März 2016)

Hi, habe mal ne Frage zum TLD A1 Helm. Ich habe einen Kopfumfang von 59 cm, somit müsste ich die MD/LG Größe nehmen (57-59 cm). Passt da noch eine Helm Cap (Vaude) drunter oder sollte ich dann lieber die Größe XL/XXL nehmen? Habt ihr da evtl. Erfahrung?
Danke und Gruß Olli


----------



## clemsi (30. März 2016)

ich hab ungefähr den gleichen kopfumfang und mir passt der MD/LG perfekt (ohne helm cap) - aber nur im Laden (ausführlich) probiert. Da geht sicher auch noch ne dünne helm cap drunter- wenn nicht, ist der XL/XXL meiner Meinung nach keine Alternative, weil: wenn man ganz knapp an einer Größe vorbei schrammt ist die nächste Größe idR aller wahrscheinlichkeit nach zu groß. Das Problem habe ich beispielsweise bei nahezu alle Giro Helmen - da hilft letztendlich meistens nur, sich bei einem anderen Hersteller umzusehen.


----------



## ollicopter (30. März 2016)

Danke für die Info


----------



## firesurfer (4. April 2016)

leiste mal nen beitrag für eine mitunter unendliche geschichte:
bin seit einiger zeit auf der suche nach einem endurohelm oh. kinnbügel.
war mit meinem urge AM grundsätzlich zufrieden - einizge "negativen" punkte: wirkt vielleicht nicht soooo stabil und die polsterung drückt sich mit der zeit zusammen, es gibt keine verstellung, somit rutscht das teil irgendwann rum - aber wollte etwas:

mein test(leidens-)weg:
bell super (auch 2), urge supatrail, urge enduromatic2, scott stego, giro montaro, sweet protection bushwhacker, troy lee A1 (aus dem gedächtnis geschrieben, hoffe ich habe mich bei diesem u jenem nicht vertan) habe ich doch so einiges
durchprobiert, zumeist inkl. proberunde.
manche haben überhaupt nicht gepasst, andere waren solala.
MIPS passt mir leider nicht (scott, giro), meine birne verträgt sowas nicht, da sitzt jeder helm viel, viel zu weit oben, der bereich um ohren wirkt dadurch fast ungeschützt, schade.
andere waren mir zu warm (enduromatic2) oder der aufbau (nicht durchgehendes schweißband) war irgendwie pffffffff (bushwhacker), sonst war letzterer super aber eben als "starkschwitzer" leider ein no go :-(

dacht mir schon, des wird nix, mir passt eh nix....

und dann durch zufall den POC tectal race entdeckt.
grundsätzlich bin ich von den POC produkten sehr angetan, der trabec als ziemlich einziges angebot für meine zwecke war allerdings nicht so mein fall. bisher haben bei mir receptor und cortex flow ihren dienst bestens getan.
der tectal race is nun der "neue", bessere belüftung, sitzt relativ tief, aber mit entspr. justierung super, wie für meinen kopf gemacht.
drückt nix, vielleicht ist die polsterung etwas "rutschig" (so ne spezialbeschichtung für irgendwas ...geruchsneutral udgl.) und doch in M/L (55-58) relativ groß, gewicht 350g spürt man nicht.
bei meiner kopfgröße von 58 kann ich doch noch die regulierung einigermaßen anständig zudrehen, ging bei anderen modellen in diesen größeneinteilung mitunter nicht mehr oder kaum.


----------



## PirateTheD (5. April 2016)

Muss firesurfer Recht geben, den POC Trabec hatte ich auch auf und bei mir passt der eigentlich auch super, nur bisschen zu tief. Daher ists bei mir der Giro Montaro mit MIPS geworden sitzt zumindest bei meiner Rübe perfekt und macht nen sehr wertigen Eindruck.


----------



## Yeti666 (10. April 2016)

Ich werfe mal noch den Mavic Crossmax Pro Helm in den Ring. 
http://www.mavic.de/helme-mtb-crossmax-pro-helmet-0
Nachdem der Bell Super2 nicht wirklich passen wollte als Nachfolger für den Urge Enduromatic.
Fahrtest steht noch aus aber Passform macht schon mal einen guten Eindruck. Lediglich bei der "Tiefeneinstellung" habe ich keine Ahnung wie das funktionieren soll.


----------



## L1nos (14. April 2016)

Hallöchen zusammen,

ich klinke mich hier mal ein. Da mich - und bestimmt einige unter euch auch - der Uvex Jakkyl sehr interessiert, habe ich mal Uvex angeschrieben und gefragt, wann das schicke Ding mal auf den Markt kommt.

Ergebnis:
"auf Grund von Produktänderungen und Verbesserungen wird es den Helm jakkyl hde leider erst ab September geben."

Wir müssen uns also leider noch gedulden


----------



## roliK (17. April 2016)

Hi,

hab gestern den Uvex Finale geliefert bekommen: http://www.uvex-sports.de/de/radsport/radhelme/uvex-finale-royal-blue-cyan-mat/

Passt im Gegensatz zu den vorher probierten Bell Super und Giro Feature ganz hervorragend auf meinen Schädel, Farbe ist auch fesch und das Fliegennetz vorne find ich ganz unheimlich praktisch.


----------



## mef (22. April 2016)

PirateTheD schrieb:


> Natürlich hat UV Auswirkungen auf das Material speziell auf Polymere. Ich denke bei Fahrradhelmen spielt das schon eine gewisse Rolle. Es gibt allerdings auch einige Tests bezüglich der Haltbarkeit von Motorradhelmen und dort wurde festgestellt dass die meisten Helme selbst nach 20 Jahren nahezu idente Schlagdämpfungswerte erreichten.


ich weiß nicht aber bei einem helm der den wichtigsten teil meines Körpers schützt würde ich mir nicht die paar euronen sparen sondern doch schon alle paar jahre einen neuen zulegen - finde das ist sparen am falschen ende, da würde ich eher mein bike ein jahr länger fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carlown (22. April 2016)

roliK schrieb:


> Passt im Gegensatz zu den vorher probierten Bell Super und Giro Feature ganz hervorragend auf meinen Schädel, Farbe ist auch fesch und das Fliegennetz vorne find ich ganz unheimlich praktisch.


 
Welchen Kopfumfang hast du denn, bzw. welche Größen hast du probiert und welcher hat der UVEX nun?

Habe bereits auch einiges an Helmen durch und liege mit meinen 57,5-58cm KU immer zwischen den Schalengrößen, hier ne kurze Auflistung (Kopfform eher breiter an den Schläfen, Helm sollte daher leicht unter die Schläfen ragen um nicht zu drücken, Länge nicht besonders ausgeprägt):

- iXs Trail RS in S-M (in der Länge ausreichend gross, Seitlich über den Schläfen drückt es aber, würde sich evnl. etwas "anpassen lassen", gefiel mir von der Form am besten; in L viel zu gross wackelt und verschiebt sich trotz starkem zudrehen der Schnalle hinten, seitliche Bänder zu weit vom Kopf entfernt
- Bell Super R2 Mips/ohne Mips (in M drückts seitlich stark, Länge aber OK, in Large viel zu gross es wackelt nach vor/zurück, mit Option auf Fullface aber würde er mir seht gut gefallen aber nicht für meine Birne)
- Met Parabellum (in M eigentlich fast perfekte Passform, kein Drücken, Schild für mich aber viel zu lange, beim aufblicken drückt der Helm im Nacken und verschiebt sich, Gel-Abstreifer vorn evntl. bei viel Schweiß ein Problem?, leichtester Helm ca. 280g)
- KED TrailOn 2016 (in M viel zu kurz/schmal, Gewicht OK, Materialien und Verarbeitung OK, in Large nicht getestet)
- Scott Myhtic (in M Passform nicht schlecht, Gewicht noch OK, kein Drücken, gefällt mir aber nicht wirklich, zu wenig weit hinten runter gezogen)

Last but not Least:
- Cratoni AllTrack ( in M passt Länge sehr gut, minimales Drücken seitlich aber mit anderen mitgelieferten Polstern evntl. noch besser, Sehr gute Verarbeitung, Schild am stabilsten/fexibelsten, gefällt mir am besten und jedoch fast am schwersten ca. 340g ohne Cam-Halterung, Verarbeitung und Freatures haben positiv überrascht)


Sollte es nun mit dem Cratoni nicht klappen muss ich wohl noch den UVEX Finale o. Giro Montaro auftreiben, ansonsten behalte ich meinen abgefuckten "BELL Volt" (Medium) doch noch länger, und die knapp einjährige Suche hat so auch endlich ein Ende.


----------



## roliK (22. April 2016)

Hi,

hab ~60 cm Kopfumfang, daher probiere ich grundsätzlich nur Helme in der L/XL-Klasse.  

Der Uvex baut von allen von mir genannten Helmen eindeutig am schmalsten, passt aber wirklich gut auf meine Rübe und sitzt nach wenigen Klicks am Einstellrad bombenfest. Der Giro Feature ist im Gegensatz dazu immer in die Stirn gerutscht, ganz egal wie fest ich den zugemacht habe, der Bell hat seitlich nicht optimal gepasst und hat bei mir in Größe L riesengroß ausgesehen.


----------



## LTB (22. April 2016)

Hat jmd Erfahrung mit dem Engelhorn Onlineshop? https://www.engelhorn.de/sp/produkt...-2902-012093_color=400#q=tactic&cgid=&start=1
Die haben grad den Tactic II im Angebot. Falls der nicht optimal passt muss er ja zurück und ob das dann problemlos klappt


----------



## Steppi01 (22. April 2016)

LTB schrieb:


> Hat jmd Erfahrung mit dem Engelhorn Onlineshop? https://www.engelhorn.de/sp/produkt...-2902-012093_color=400#q=tactic&cgid=&start=1
> Die haben grad den Tactic II im Angebot. Falls der nicht optimal passt muss er ja zurück und ob das dann problemlos klappt



Ich habe dort vor ein paar Wochen mal einen Artikel zurückgeschickt; ging problemlos und mein Geld hatte ich innerhalb von 3 Tagen auch wieder.


----------



## LTB (26. April 2016)

Steppi01 schrieb:


> Ich habe dort vor ein paar Wochen mal einen Artikel zurückgeschickt; ging problemlos und mein Geld hatte ich innerhalb von 3 Tagen auch wieder.


Danke für dein Feedback!
Ich war dann doch im Laden, und das war auch gut so...mir passen leider, trotz std 56cm Kopfumfang, sehr wenig Helme.
Es wurde dann ein Eundura Humvee, der einzige der nicht gedrückt hat und nicht über 100€ kostete.


----------



## paulipan (27. April 2016)

Falls jemand gerne seinen IXS Trail in M/L abgeben möchte - bitte PN


----------



## AndreK81 (1. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Hat einer schon Erfahrungen mit dem MET Lupo gemacht?
Im speziellen ob man Googles verwenden kann?


----------



## xrated (2. Mai 2016)

carlown schrieb:


> - iXs Trail RS in S-M (in der Länge ausreichend gross, Seitlich über den Schläfen drückt es aber, würde sich evnl. etwas "anpassen lassen", gefiel mir von der Form am besten; in L viel zu gross wackelt und verschiebt sich trotz starkem zudrehen der Schnalle hinten, seitliche Bänder zu weit vom Kopf entfernt



Wie bei so vielen. Mir schleierhaft wie man die Größen für Durchschnittsschädel derart unpassend machen kann. Das kommt davon wenn man unbedingt 2 statt 3 Größen anbieten muss.


----------



## carlown (3. Mai 2016)

xrated schrieb:


> Wie bei so vielen. ... Das kommt davon wenn man unbedingt 2 statt 3 Größen anbieten muss.


 
Richtig, das Problem dabei ist ja, dass es sich durch sämtliche Fabrikate durchzieht nur 2 Größen anzubieten, denn nur sehr wenige Hersteller (Giro, POC, ..?) bieten mehr als 2 Schalengrößen, dazu kommt auch noch die geringe Überlappung der angebotenen Größen.

Bei mir wurde es nun nach langem Probieren der Cratoni AllTrack, für meinen Kopf in S-M sehr gut passend - wenn auch nicht der leichteste - sitzt er ganz angenehm und als einer der Helme den ich auch nach ein paar Minuten bereits vergessen habe ihn aufzuhaben. Die Mechanik des Schildes und der Aufbau + Zubehör waren auch ein Grund in zu behalten. Also wer noch sucht, auf jeden fall mal testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemsi (31. Mai 2016)

Hat jemand, der einen Bell Super 2 besitzt, davor auch den Einser getragen? 
Entweder sind bei meinem Super (1) die Polster mittlerweile so ausgenudelt oder die haben beim 2er ein bißchen was geändert: der schien mir beim Probieren im Laden etwas strammer zu sitzen. Hat noch wer die selbe Erfahrung gemacht und/oder kann das bestätigen?


----------



## herbert2010 (31. Mai 2016)

clemsi schrieb:


> Hat jemand, der einen Bell Super 2 besitzt, davor auch den Einser getragen?
> Entweder sind bei meinem Super (1) die Polster mittlerweile so ausgenudelt oder die haben beim 2er ein bißchen was geändert: der schien mir beim Probieren im Laden etwas strammer zu sitzen. Hat noch wer die selbe Erfahrung gemacht und/oder kann das bestätigen?


Ja ist er, vorallem um die schläfen herum da sind links und  rechts 2 kunststoff stücke eingeklebt worden die musste ich entfernen sonst hätte er zuviel dagegen gedrückt 

Lg


----------



## TheGoOn (8. Juni 2016)

Falscher Thread


----------



## S-H-A (21. August 2016)

Ich kann den IXS Trail ruhigen Gewissens empfehlen. Bin gestern richtig hart mit Kopf bzw. Gesicht voraus eingeschlagen. Dadurch das der Helm schön über die Schläfen geht ist fast nix passiert. Abgesehen von blauen Flecken auf dem Wangenknochen und ein paar Kratzern. Der Helm ist Schrott. Hat seinen Job gut gemacht. Ein neuer ist schon geordert.


----------



## Skreamizm (22. August 2016)

Ich nutze den Specialized Ambush in Schwarz nun seit einigen Monaten und bin sehr zufrieden. 
Er sitzt bombenfest, ist sehr gut belüftet und sieht schick aus. Ist vielleicht etwas teuer, aber sehr gut. 
Zum Schutz kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich bisher keinen Sturz hatte.


----------



## vitaminc (24. November 2016)

Ich habe nun meinen Bell Super 2R verkauft, leider war mir das mit dem Kinnbügel zu umständlich so dass ich so gut wie nie verwendet habe. Dennoch hat der Helm den Kopf gut umschlossen, ging hinten schön weit runter, aber so richtig gut hat er mir nicht gepaßt, bei S hats an der Schläfe gedrückt und M war mir dann etwas zu groß. Generell ist der Bell eher was für runde Köpfe, mein Kopf ist eher schmal und normalerweise brauch ich S (Kopfgröße ca. 55cm)

Ein Nachfolger musste her. Hab folgende Helme in jeweils S anprobiert:
Mavic Crossmax Pro
Alpina Carapax
Troy Lee A1
Uvex Finale
Uvex Quatro Pro
POC Tectal

Mavic Crossmax Pro:
Verdammt sehe ich albern in dem Helm aus (wie so Pilz aufm Kopf), hinten kaum runtergezogen, insgesamt zu wenig Schutz, Paßform ganz gut, nur 90€. 

Alpina Carapax:
Tolle Optik, Gute Paßform, umschließt den Kopf ganz gut, 100€

Troy Lee A1:
Sehr gute Optik und vorallendingen Super Haptik, umschließt den Kopf gut, für knapp unter 100€ gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, Paßform bequem aber leider nicht perfekt

Uvex Finale:
Gute Optik, Hinten weit runtergezogen, Paßform ziemlich gut, unter 100€, nur wer zum Geier hat sich dieses Visier ausgedacht (viel zu kurz und seltsame Verstellung). 

Uvex Quatro Pro:
Optik eher bescheiden, Spoiler raff ich nicht, Hinten zu wenig runterzogen, Paßform ganz ok, unter 100€

POC Tectal:
Mit 139€ mit Abstand der Teuerste, Optik sehr ansehnlich, Umschließt den Kopf sehr gut, Paßform SENSATIONELL (der erste Helm den ich nichtmal mit viel Kraft vom Kopf ziehen kann).

Zusammenfassend:
Optisch fand ich den Alpina und Troy Lee ganz Vorne.
Haptik eindeutig Troy Lee A1.
Bester Schutz bieten vermutlich Troy Lee, Uvex Finale und POC Tectal.
Paßform bei mir eindeutig POC Tectal.

Gewinner:
POC Tectal, auch wenn der Helm eigentlich kaum Anpassungsmöglichkeiten hat, das Rädchen hinten etwas fummelig ist, kein Insektennetz, keine Polsterung am Kinn, in meinen Augen sinnloses RECCO, völlig überteuert... bringt aber alles nix, der Helm sitzt wie ne 1 und bietet mir ausreichend Sicherheit. Für alles andere nehm ich dann lieber FF.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (25. November 2016)

Der IXS Trail hat mir bei wohl ähnlichem Schädel bisher am besten gepasst. (56cm Kopfumfang, Bell Super in S passt nur einigermaßen akzeptabel, wenn man die Plastikinserts links und rechts rausnimmt, schmaler Schädel). Den gibts bei BMO gerade für 65€ in ein paar Farben:
https://www.bike-mailorder.de/ixs-trail-rs-all-mountain-helm

Das Rädchen hinten ist auch um Längen besser als beim Bell. Ich wünschte, IXS würde einen Helm mit der Passform mit abnehmbaren Kinnbügel rausbringen.


----------



## svenson69 (25. November 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Der IXS Trail hat mir bei wohl ähnlichem Schädel bisher am besten gepasst. (56cm Kopfumfang, Bell Super in S passt nur einigermaßen akzeptabel, wenn man die Plastikinserts links und rechts rausnimmt, schmaler Schädel). Den gibts bei BMO gerade für 65€ in ein paar Farben:
> https://www.bike-mailorder.de/ixs-trail-rs-all-mountain-helm
> 
> Das Rädchen hinten ist auch um Längen besser als beim Bell. Ich wünschte, IXS würde einen Helm mit der Passform mit abnehmbaren Kinnbügel rausbringen.



Kann ich nur bestätigen
Hatte auch 5-6 Helme zur Auswahl zum anprobieren(teilweise die selben wie oben genannt) 
Und der IXS war wirklich am besten von allen


----------



## vitaminc (25. November 2016)

Den IXS Trail hatte ich vor 1 Jahr mal anprobiert, war auch ganz gut, weiss aber nicht wie er im Vergleich zum POC abgeschnitten hätte.
Hattet Ihr auch den POC Tectral als Vergleich?
Der POC umschließt bei mir nicht einfach nur ringsrum den Kopf ganz gut, sondern als würde er auch bei Stirn und Nacken leicht nach innen stehen so dass man ihn nicht vom Kopf stoßen/drücken kann, für mich zweifelsohne bislang die beste Paßform eines Helmes.


----------



## sp00n82 (20. Dezember 2016)

Hat jemand schon mal den Bell Super 3 in den Händen gehabt, und kann was zu den Unterschieden zum 2er Modell sagen?


----------



## pfs2222 (20. Dezember 2016)

Bin auch auf der Suche, aber erst am Anfang. Bin bis zum Frühling eher XC lastige Touren gefahren, mit nem leichten Rennrad Helm, Bib Shorts, RR Trikot etc, aber seither hat sich der Fokus soweit in Richtung Trails/Abfahrt geändert, dass ich mich mit meinem Leichthelm nicht mehr wohl fühle. Ein Allmountain/Enduro Helm wäre gesucht, idealerweise mit der Möglichkeit auch einen Kinnbügel montieren zu können. Muss nicht werkzeuglos sein, entweder ich toure oder ich shuttle, das weiß ich vorher... Kopfform ist bei mir eher länglich, nicht rund. Bell und Rudy Project passt nicht, Alpina und ältere Giro gut (aber alles RR Helme...)

Was gibts denn da, was sich schon bewährt hat ?


----------



## Taunus-Rakete (28. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe gerade den POC Tectral getestet und musste leider feststellen, dass das Einstellrädchen am Hinterkopf beim "hin und her ruckeln" des Helmes wieder aufgeht. Die Wirkung ist damit hinfällig und der Helm kann nicht festgestellt werden. In dieser Preiskategorie damit für mich absolutes Ausschlusskriterium. Genau wie beim Bell Super 2 ist mir persönlich der POC auch "zu viel" Helm und geht, gerade an der Stirn, zu weit runter (bis zu den Augenbrauen). Das Anpasssystem beim IXS Trail RS Evo ist um längen besser, auch wenn darin die Haare hängen bleiben.


----------



## Netze (4. Januar 2017)

Moin pfs2222,
bewährt hat sich letztes Jahr bei mir der Specialized Ambush. Sitzt auf meiner Rübe gut und hat vorbildlich sein Leben an einem Baum ausgehaucht........Dank Crash Replacement gab's für den halben Preis einen neuen  Vorher hatte ich den Giro Xar, auch schön. Beide sind relativ leicht und bieten gute Belüftung. 
Einen Bell Stoker MIPS hatte ich als Zwischenlösung gekauft, der sitzt aber dann doch nicht so gut. Naja, will ich wieder vertingeln.
Und heute ist der UVEX Jakkyl in Papageiendesign eingetrudelt, da habe ich, ausser das er scheinbar ziemlich gut sitzt noch keine einschlagenden Erfahrungen 
Gab's günstig bei Helmexpress.


----------



## Dakeyras (5. Januar 2017)

Für schmale reserviert Köpfe passt der Sweet Protection Bushwacker recht gut.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. Januar 2017)

Jetzt war ich aber schon lange nicht mehr da....wie ist denn die Stimmung Richtung "Convertible" Helmen, nachdem der Super 2R ja nicht so richtig eingeschlagen hat? Inzwischen gibt es ja drei tolle Alternativen:

1. UVEX Jakyll Hde (ca. Euro 169-199,-)(Europa Standardnorm, Nordamerika auch DH-Norm)
2. Leatt Enduro 3.0 (ca. Euro 239,-) (DH-Norm) 
3. Giro Switchblade (ca. Euro 229-299,-) (DH-Norm) Gibt immer warme Ohren...

Hat schon mal jemand einen von denen auf dem Kopf gehabt?


----------



## Fischi23 (16. Januar 2017)

Hey,

suche aktuell auch einen Helm. Bin jetzt bei MET Parabellum und Specialized Ambusch gelandet. Gibt es hier unter den Anwesenden welche, die einen oder sogar beide schon mal auf dem Kopf hatten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (16. Januar 2017)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Jetzt war ich aber schon lange nicht mehr da....wie ist denn die Stimmung Richtung "Convertible" Helmen, nachdem der Super 2R ja nicht so richtig eingeschlagen hat? Inzwischen gibt es ja drei tolle Alternativen:
> 
> 1. UVEX Jakyll Hde (ca. Euro 169-199,-)(Europa Standardnorm, Nordamerika auch DH-Norm)
> 2. Leatt Enduro 3.0 (ca. Euro 239,-) (DH-Norm)
> ...



Ich hab einen Switchblade.


----------



## Rennschnegge (16. Januar 2017)

@Fischi23 : Zum Specialized Ambush: ich liebe ihn. Sehr leicht und passt mir perfekt. Bereits kleinen, erfolgreichen Crashtest absolviert 
Den anderen Helm kenne ich nicht.

@kalkhoffpink : ich fahre den Bell super 3 r... der ist um Welten besser als der 2 r ...bessere Passform...ist ok zu tragen... natürlich schwerer als der Ambush ohne Kinnbügel... aber ich wuerde wahrscheinlich keinen Helm mehr mit abnehmbarem Kinnbuegel holen...(man fliegt immer auf die ...Nase... wenn man den Buegel gerade nicht an hat ...weil Abfahrt nicht schwer... unkonzentriert... ) daher mache ich ihn eh nicht mehr ab.... und durch die Mechanik ist er zwangsläufig schwerer...
Crashtest habe ich noch nicht durchgeführt

Alternative: met Parachute... leicht und mit permanent Kinnbuegel...


Ich wünsche mir einen Specialized Ambush mit Kinnbügel


----------



## pfs2222 (16. Januar 2017)

@Rennschnegge : Heißt, Du radelst auch alle Anstiege / leichtere Touren mit Fullface, oder hast Du dafür dann eher ein Zweitbike ? Ich will ja alles mit einem Gerät fahren, da soll der Helm gut schützen, aber auch nicht zu schwer sein. Bin am Überlegen, ob vielleicht der Alpina King Carapax was für mich ist, der normale Carapax passt bei mir wie Topf auf Deckel...


----------



## Florent29 (16. Januar 2017)

@pfs2222 Der King Carapax ist halt nicht mal ansatzweise ein Endurohelm...der Kinnbügel vermittelt mM nach eher falsche Sicherheit.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (16. Januar 2017)

Ich hatte den Uvex Jakyll Hde schon mal kurz auf:
Auseinander und zusammenbauen geht mit etwas Übung bestimmt ganz gut. Den Bügel kann man auch allein als Ersatzteil nachbestellen falls man ihn verliert, sich draufsetzt, etc. Für Google ist viel Platz, als Ratsche hat er Boa. Das Schild/Visor ist recht groß. Gefühlt recht luftig. Wenn man ohne Bügel fährt kann man die Befestigungslöcher mit so ner Plastikschiene verschließen.
Mir passt er halt nicht, Kopf zu eckig.

Gibt übrigens drei Farben (schwarz, schwarz-blau, rot-grün-blau) nicht das wieder wer wegem dem einen bunten Modell heult 

Beim King Carapax ist vielleicht/wahrscheinlich (von der Optik her), wennst gscheit einschlägst der Kinnbügel nicht stabil genug. 
Das gilt aber auch für einige echte Fullface-Helme, v.a. aus der < / = 100€ Klasse...

Der Giro fühlte sich live weniger wie der Cipher als mehr wie ein normaler Radlhelm an was Kunststoff etc angeht, hat mich überrascht.

Beim Leatt zB ist anscheinend nur der Kinnbügel nach DH-Norm, der Rest ist ein normaler Radlhelm. (https://www.bikerumor.com/2016/08/1...met-mountain-new-clothing-range-expands-line/)


----------



## Netze (16. Januar 2017)

So,
jetzt kann ich mehr sagen.....
Also, wie gesagt, den Speci Ambush trage ich sehr gerne, sitzt ziemlich gut, ist leicht & luftig und das Crash Replacement habe ich erfolgreich getestet. Ist auch ein Punkt, wenn man dann doch mal, wie ich, den teuren Helm bei der zweiten Ausfahrt schrottet. Ein Fliegengitter wäre toll.
Den Uvex habe ich gestern ohne Kinnbügel gefahren. Der kleine sitzt bei mir rel. stramm aber nicht unangenehm, einstellen mit dem Drehrad geht recht fix und die Ratsche für den Kinnverschluß finde ich persönlich sehr praktisch. Ob der ohne Bügel blöd aussieht ist mir egal, ich sehe mich ja zum Glück nicht  Zudem fahre ich den noch im Papageiendesign. Das Visier finde ich halt rel. hoch angesetzt, viel bringen wird das wahrscheinlich nicht. Das ist aber wohl eher der Goggle geschuldet. Wie er im Sommer durchlüftet ist, muss sich herausstellen.
Daher momentan, den Speci eher für Touren, im Sommer und AlpX. Den Uvex zum Spielen, oder für Touren, wo es besser sein könnte. Aber dann nehme ich eher den Kinnbügel im Rucksack mit und bastel den ggf. dran. Das geht ja fix.
Gruß
Volker


----------



## Rennschnegge (16. Januar 2017)

@pfs2222 : ich entscheide vorher, ob ich den Bell anziehe oder den Ambush als normalen Helm...
Fuer mich ist der Bell auch kein vollwertiger Fullface... da kenne ich vom motorradfahren anderes... aber sicher ist er fuer mein "Gebiss" besser als ohne Kinnbuegel drauf zu fliegen... 

Ich bin bisher immer mit dem Ambush gefahren und habe mich im Vinschgau dann ueber den Lenker aufs Kinn abgelegt... danach habe ich mir den Bell angeschafft...

Im Vinschgau wo ich erst mind 1000 hm hochstrampeln muss wuerde ich wohl den Kinnbuegel erst oben am Berg am Helm fixieren... ansonsten hier im Bergischen wo es eben hoch und wieder runter geht macht das an und abklicken einfach keinen Sinn...da lasse ich den Kinnbügel halt einfach dran...

Fahre ich mal eben bekannte und fuer mich einfache Strecke nehme ich halt den Ambush...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. Januar 2017)

Bei mir ist der Bell Super 2R ja im "Trockentest" bei leichtem Druck von vorne/unten immer viel zu leicht hochgerutscht. Beim Aufprall mit Kinn voraus hätte der vermutlich so gut wie nicht geschützt, daher ging er damals zurück.
Es ist halt nach wie vor die Frage des Einsatzes. Beim Enduro Rennen braucht es keinen abnehmbaren Bügel. Hier ist nur leichter besser. Persönlich würde ich da den MET nehmen. Auf Strecken wo uphill/downhill beständig wechseln, also auf der normalen AM-Runde könnte ich mir den King Carapax (dauerhaft getragen) wohl vorstellen, da er doch recht leicht und gut belüftet ist. Die Schutzwirkung ist halt gering, aber besser wie nix. Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe außerdem nur mit Werkzeug zu wechseln, also nix für mehrmaliges dran und ab.
Evtl. könnte der Uvex auch für dauerhaftes Tragen taugen, da er noch recht leicht ist im Vergleich.
Der Giro taugt IMHO nur für die Runde in der die technische Abfahrt die Ausnahme ist, da er für dauerhaft zu schwer und zu warm....

Alpina King Carapax: 460g
Uvex Jakkyl Hde: 630g
Leatt Enduro 3.0: 700g
Giro Switchblade: 975g
Met Parachute: 700g


----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. Januar 2017)

@Florent29

Hast Du denn hier schon mal vom Giro berichtet? Wenn nicht, würden mich ein paar Eindrücke interessieren. Vor allem die Belüftung ohne Bügel und das Gesamtgewicht, welches ja im Bereich eines normalen (besseren) FullFace liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (23. Januar 2017)

@kalkhoffpink Zur zeit bin ich witterungsbedingt eher mit Schneeschuhen unterwegs - und ab und an mal mit dem Hardtail. Da nutze ich den Giro gar nicht. Aber sobald die erste längere Tour stattfand, werde ich ausführlich berichten.


----------



## vitaminc (23. Januar 2017)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Bei mir ist der Bell Super 2R ja im "Trockentest" bei leichtem Druck von vorne/unten immer viel zu leicht hochgerutscht. Beim Aufprall mit Kinn voraus hätte der vermutlich so gut wie nicht geschützt, daher ging er damals zurück.


Das Problem hat man mit jedem Helm wenn er nicht richtig auf die Birne passt. Ich lag beim Bell Super 2R auch zwischen den Größen, hatte mich für den Größeren entschieden da ich fast immer mit Buff/Kopftuch fahre. Das Kopftuch selbst ist aber leider auch bisschen problematisch, da der Helm dann gerne noch mehr rutscht ergo hat mit der Bell Super 2R nicht richtig gepaßt, daher auch verkauft. Obendrein hatte ich das oft angesprochene Problem dass er gerne aus der Verstellung gehüpft ist.

Ein gut passender Helm der weniger Normen hat kann mehr schützen als ein Helm mit DH-Norm der aber leicht wackelig sitzt.

Wann welcher Helm sinnvoll ist, das scheint echt ne sehr individuelle Angelegenheit zu sein. Ich hab auf einigen Touren den Kinnbügel dabei gehabt, oft war ich zu faul das Teil zu montieren, hätte ich also auch gleich zu Hause lassen können. Im Mittelgebirge mit viel Up & Down ist mir das schlichtweg zuviel Gebastel.



kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Beim Enduro Rennen braucht es keinen abnehmbaren Bügel.



Sehe ich auch so. Alles wo Zeit eine Rolle spielt macht das eigentlich wenig Sinn.



kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Die Schutzwirkung ist halt gering, aber besser wie nix.



Hier stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich nicht besser bedient bin lieber in eine bessere und ggf. zwangsläufig perfekt sitzende Halbschale ohne Kinnbügel zu investieren anstelle eines Carapax der zwar nen erweiterten Zahnschutz mit sich bringt, ansonsten aber ggf. schlechter schützt. Außerdem hat man wiederum das Problem das es je nach Streckenprofil einfach nervt den Bügel an & abzuwerfen.



kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Evtl. könnte der Uvex auch für dauerhaftes Tragen taugen, da er noch recht leicht ist im Vergleich.



Glaube nicht das es Spaß macht dauerhaft mit Kinnbügel bergauf zu fahren.

Ich bin zum Entschluss gekommen dass ich mit einer perfekt sitzenden Halbschale die meiste Zeit ausreichend geschützt bin. Für spezielle Touren mit sehr schwierigen technischen Abfahrten an denen ich mich probieren möchte nehme ich einfach nen ECHTEN FF mit und lasse die Halbschale daheim. Dann wird halt mal ausnahmsweise ausschließlich nur auf Forstpiste hochgefahren und mal paar Meter gelaufen. Bergab dann FF an.

Bei mir wurde es als Halbschale übrigens der POC Tectal. Hatte noch nie nen besseren Helm auf.


----------



## Simon Katsch (29. Januar 2017)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Bei mir wurde es als Halbschale übrigens der POC Tectal. Hatte noch nie nen besseren Helm auf.



moin!
wer von euch fährt sonst noch mit dem POC Tectal?
würde mich interessieren wie zufrieden ihr seid,da es den ja gerade im Angebot gibt


----------



## L1nos (30. Januar 2017)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> moin!
> wer von euch fährt sonst noch mit dem POC Tectal?
> würde mich interessieren wie zufrieden ihr seid,da es den ja gerade im Angebot gibt



Huhu,

nachdem mir der Bell Super 3 nicht gepasst hat, habe ich mir den Tectal bestellt. Der kommt morgen an. Einen ersten Eindruck kann ich also dann gerne mitteilen


----------



## Simon Katsch (30. Januar 2017)

dann bin ich mal gespannt.schwanke zwischen tectal und ixs trail,weil der preis vom poc ja echt ne ansage ist im gegensatz zum ixs


----------



## L1nos (31. Januar 2017)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> dann bin ich mal gespannt.schwanke zwischen tectal und ixs trail,weil der preis vom poc ja echt ne ansage ist im gegensatz zum ixs



Tagchen. Also, der Tectal hat echt eine sehr gute Passform (bei mir zumindest  ). Er ist erschaunlich leicht und sieht sehr gut verarbeitet aus. Ich bin auch von dem Halt überrascht. Die Fassung umschlingt den Kopf förmlich, der Helm sitzt sehr sicher ohne zu drücken. Meine Brille mit doch recht breiten Bügeln passt ebenfall gut unter den Helm. Das ging beim IXS Trail nicht so gut, da drückte der Helm immer auf die Bügel.

Das ist natürlich nur der aller erste Eindruck. Aber bisher ist dieser sehr positiv. Einen Test wäre er sicherlich wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (31. Januar 2017)

L1nos schrieb:


> Tagchen. Also, der Tectal hat echt eine sehr gute Passform (bei mir zumindest  ). Er ist erschaunlich leicht und sieht sehr gut verarbeitet aus. Ich bin auch von dem Halt überrascht. Die Fassung umschlingt den Kopf förmlich, der Helm sitzt sehr sicher ohne zu drücken. Meine Brille mit doch recht breiten Bügeln passt ebenfall gut unter den Helm. Das ging beim IXS Trail nicht so gut, da drückte der Helm immer auf die Bügel.
> 
> Das ist natürlich nur der aller erste Eindruck. Aber bisher ist dieser sehr positiv. Einen Test wäre er sicherlich wert.



hallo!
danke für den ersten eindruck!!
das mit der brille habe ich auch schon gelesen und das geht bei mir bicjt weil ich immer eine brille trage


----------



## vitaminc (31. Januar 2017)

L1nos schrieb:


> Tagchen. Also, der Tectal hat echt eine sehr gute Passform (bei mir zumindest  ). Er ist erschaunlich leicht und sieht sehr gut verarbeitet aus. Ich bin auch von dem Halt überrascht. Die Fassung umschlingt den Kopf förmlich, der Helm sitzt sehr sicher ohne zu drücken. Meine Brille mit doch recht breiten Bügeln passt ebenfall gut unter den Helm. Das ging beim IXS Trail nicht so gut, da drückte der Helm immer auf die Bügel.
> 
> Das ist natürlich nur der aller erste Eindruck. Aber bisher ist dieser sehr positiv. Einen Test wäre er sicherlich wert.



Kann ich ebenfalls bestätigen. Wenn der Tectal zum Kopf passt, dann gibt es kaum was auszusetzen, er schützt rundum sehr gut, sitzt ausreichend tief, ist sehr gute verarbeitet und sieht sogar noch ganz ansehnlich aus (nicht so Lord Helmchen wie beim Bell Super 2). Ein kleiner Nachteil bleibt: Das Verschlusssystem ist hinten etwas fummelig und wenn man es mit sehr viel Kraft zudreht kann es passieren dass der Verschluss etwas zurückspringt. Zum Glück nicht ganz so schlimm wie beim Bell Super 2R.

Für mich ist in der Summe der Eigenschaften trotz des hohen Preises die Wahl auf den POC Tectal gefallen. Ich hatte fast 10 Helme zum Probieren daheim.


----------



## firefix (31. Januar 2017)

bin  nach einer Weile wieder zum Ambush zurück. Der hält deutlich mehr aus als der Giro Switchblade mußte ich feststellen.


----------



## Simon Katsch (31. Januar 2017)

hm ok.ich bin mal gespannt was die jungs von mtb news so testen,wenn sie den großen vergleich hochladen


----------



## Simon Katsch (3. Februar 2017)

hier von der Konkurrenz 

http://enduro-mtb.com/der-beste-mtb-helm-10-modelle-im-vergleichstest/


----------



## Jeru (5. Februar 2017)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Nachteil bleibt: Das Verschlusssystem ist hinten etwas fummelig und wenn man es mit sehr viel Kraft zudreht kann es passieren dass der Verschluss etwas zurückspringt. Zum Glück nicht ganz so schlimm wie beim Bell Super 2R.



Hatte auch zuerst den Bell Super 2 der von der Passform her echt Top war. Das Verschlusssystem hat mich aber tierisch genervt, weil jedes Mal wenn ich den Helm auf den Kopf gesetzt hab hat sich das System wieder um ein oder zwei Klicks geweitet so dass der Helm zu locker saß. Das war dann auch der Grund wieso ich den Super 2 wieder zurückschickte und mir den Bell Super (das Vorgängermodell vom Super 2) gekauft hab. Der Bell Super hat noch das alte Verschlusssystem welches meiner Meinung nach wesentlich besser hält. Sehr ärgelich dass Bell das nicht einfach wieder übernommen hat. Aber es muss ja an Gewicht gespart werden. Hab das Gefühl das Funktionaliät da manchmal im Hintergrund steht.

Du schreibst dass der Poc Tectal dasselbe Problem hat aber nicht so schlimm wie beim Bell Super 2. Wie schaut das denn genau aus? Springt das Verschlusssystem ab und zu mal zurück oder hält es auch mal wie es eigentlich sein sollte? Wollte den Tectal auch mal zu Anprobe bestellen. Aber wenn ich lese dass der Verschluss da auch Probleme bereitet und nicht richtig hält wäre das wiederrum ein grund den Tectal nicht zu kaufen.

edit:

Wie schaut das jetzt eigentlich beim Bell Super 3 aus? Wurde das Verschlusssystem dort verbessert?


----------



## vitaminc (5. Februar 2017)

Jeru schrieb:


> Du schreibst dass der Poc Tectal dasselbe Problem hat aber nicht so schlimm wie beim Bell Super 2. Wie schaut das denn genau aus? Springt das Verschlusssystem ab und zu mal zurück oder hält es auch mal wie es eigentlich sein sollte?



Wenn man den POC zuknallt wie ein Irrer dann kann es passieren das der Verschluss nachgibt und wieder um 1-2 Rasterpunkte zurückspringt. Für mich steht das immer in Abhängigkeit mit der Passform. Wenn ein Helm gut passt, dann muss man den auch nicht mit aller Gewalt zuknallen bis er fest sitzt.


----------



## Jeru (5. Februar 2017)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Für mich steht das immer in Abhängigkeit mit der Passform. Wenn ein Helm gut passt, dann muss man den auch nicht mit aller Gewalt zuknallen bis er fest sitzt.



Das stimmt schon.  Nur beim Bell Super 2 neigte das Verschlusssystem schon recht schnell dazu rasch aufzuspringen.  Zuknallen konnte man da eh nix. Dass das beim Poc auch der Fall ist würde ich halt gerne ausschließen. Aber du meintest ja schon dass es beim Tectal nicht so ist.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (5. Februar 2017)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> hier von der Konkurrenz
> 
> http://enduro-mtb.com/der-beste-mtb-helm-10-modelle-im-vergleichstest/



Und WOMB im aktuellen Heft auch.


----------



## L1nos (5. Februar 2017)

Jeru schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon.  Nur beim Bell Super 2 neigte das Verschlusssystem schon recht schnell dazu rasch aufzuspringen.  Zuknallen konnte man da eh nix. Dass das beim Poc auch der Fall ist würde ich halt gerne ausschließen. Aber du meintest ja schon dass es beim Tectal nicht so ist.



Moin.

Also bei meinem Tectal hällt der Verschluss bisher zuverlässig zu. Während der Fahrt hat sich nix geändert, und auch beim Aufziehen bleibt er in seiner von mir voreingestellten Position.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (5. Februar 2017)

Jeru schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon.  Nur beim Bell Super 2 neigte das Verschlusssystem schon recht schnell dazu rasch aufzuspringen.  Zuknallen konnte man da eh nix. Dass das beim Poc auch der Fall ist würde ich halt gerne ausschließen. Aber du meintest ja schon dass es beim Tectal nicht so ist.



Der POC hat auch nicht das beste Verstellsystem, aber solange man den nicht zu fest zu knallt bleibt er bei mir zu, kein Vergleich zum Bell Super 2R. Ich hatte mich für den POC wegen der optimalen Passform entschieden, so dass er den Kopf nicht nur sehr gut umschließt sondern auch bei lockerem Sitz schon ordentlich Halt hat.


----------



## Rainer-75 (11. Februar 2017)

Also ich hab mir jetzt den ixs trail rs evo besorgt und muss sagen er sitzt echt gut. Auch hab ich überhaupt kein drücken von meiner Brille. Ne adidas evil eye pro.


----------



## Simon Katsch (12. Februar 2017)

Rainer-75 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir jetzt den ixs trail rs evo besorgt und muss sagen er sitzt echt gut. Auch hab ich überhaupt kein drücken von meiner Brille. Ne adidas evil eye pro.



echt nicht?
das wäre ja optimal der preis ist halt echt hot im gegensatz zum tectal...
fahr auch immer mit evil eye...
schon mit google gefahren?


----------



## Rainer-75 (12. Februar 2017)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> echt nicht?
> das wäre ja optimal der preis ist halt echt hot im gegensatz zum tectal...
> fahr auch immer mit evil eye...
> schon mit google gefahren?


Jup, echt. Bei mir stört da nichts.grad nochmal probiert.
Google hab ich keine.
Bei dem Preis kann man nicht meckern. 
95€ bei raabe bike gezahlt.  
Einfach testen,  anders geht s eh nicht bei Helmen.
Bin aber auch echt kurz davor noch den Giro montera und den poc tectal race zu bestellen.  Eher für s gewissen. Den der ixs sitzt eigentlich super und günstiger is er auch


----------



## jim_morrison (12. Februar 2017)

Hallo
Ich bin ein wenig am überlegen ob ich mir einen POC Trabec oder einen Giro Montaro MIPS zu kaufen. Welchen würdet ihr eher empfehlen oder würdet ihr einen ganz anderen Helm empfehlen? Gruss Jim


----------



## crossman80 (13. Februar 2017)

Hallo in die Runde,
ich bin mit meinem Bell sehr zufrieden, auch wenn er natürlich eher im höheren Preis-Segment angeordnet ist. https://www.bikepark-shop.de/beklei...super-2r-mips-16m-black-white-aggrressiv.html

Viele Grüße


----------



## Rainer-75 (13. Februar 2017)

Hab jetzt zum test doch noch den Giro montera und den poc tectal race bestellt [emoji17]


----------



## Simon Katsch (13. Februar 2017)

Rainer-75 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt zum test doch noch den Giro montera und den poc tectal race bestellt [emoji17]



bin gespannt was du berichtest


----------



## Simon Katsch (14. Februar 2017)

dann werde ich wohl auch mal "ne auswahl" bestellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rainer-75 (14. Februar 2017)

Was bestellst dir?


----------



## Simon Katsch (14. Februar 2017)

erst mal den ixs trail rs wenn die brille nicht drückt.evtl dann parallel auch den tectal race....


----------



## jim_morrison (14. Februar 2017)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem Tectal und dem Trabec? Sehen ja fast genau gleich aus für mich als Laie. Gruss


----------



## Simon Katsch (14. Februar 2017)

http://twentynineinches-de.com/2016/06/07/poc-tectal-race-helm-testzusammenfassung/


----------



## jim_morrison (14. Februar 2017)

Danke vielmals für den Link.  Gruss


----------



## Rainer-75 (14. Februar 2017)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> erst mal den ixs trail rs wenn die brille nicht drückt.evtl dann parallel auch den tectal race....


Gibt s nen Grund wieso du nicht den Nachfolger evo bestellt hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (14. Februar 2017)

Rainer-75 schrieb:


> Gibt s nen Grund wieso du nicht den Nachfolger evo bestellt hast?



den meinte ich eigentlich
die 3 buchstaben hab ich vergessen [emoji4]


----------



## Rainer-75 (14. Februar 2017)

[emoji33] 3 Buchstaben retten Leben.
Denk mal an "SOS" [emoji12]


----------



## Rainer-75 (15. Februar 2017)

So, Giro und poc gehen zurück.  beim poc liegt der Riemen leicht beim Ohr auf, liegt wohl aber auch daran das ich mit ca59cm am anfangsbereich des Hermes (59-62) bin. Ausserdem  is er mir einfach zu klobig. Schade eigentlich,  da is das recco System nicht schlecht finde.

Beim Giro geht mir mips auf die nerven. Der innenring sitzt und die helmschale rutscht hin und her. Is halt Konstruktionsbedingt. Aber das dürfte ruhig ein bisschen strenger gehen.ausserdem ist er schlechter belüftet ist als der ixs.

P/L für mich klar der ixs


----------



## Simon Katsch (15. Februar 2017)

Rainer-75 schrieb:


> So, Giro und poc gehen zurück.  beim poc liegt der Riemen leicht beim Ohr auf, liegt wohl aber auch daran das ich mit ca59cm am anfangsbereich des Hermes (59-62) bin. Ausserdem  is er mir einfach zu klobig. Schade eigentlich,  da is das recco System nicht schlecht finde.
> 
> Beim Giro geht mir mips auf die nerven. Der innenring sitzt und die helmschale rutscht hin und her. Is halt Konstruktionsbedingt. Aber das dürfte ruhig ein bisschen strenger gehen.ausserdem ist er schlechter belüftet ist als der ixs.
> 
> P/L für mich klar der ixs



super!
danke für deine erfahrungen!


----------



## L1nos (15. Februar 2017)

Rainer-75 schrieb:


> So, Giro und poc gehen zurück.  beim poc liegt der Riemen leicht beim Ohr auf, liegt wohl aber auch daran das ich mit ca59cm am anfangsbereich des Hermes (59-62) bin. Ausserdem  is er mir einfach zu klobig. Schade eigentlich,  da is das recco System nicht schlecht finde.
> 
> Beim Giro geht mir mips auf die nerven. Der innenring sitzt und die helmschale rutscht hin und her. Is halt Konstruktionsbedingt. Aber das dürfte ruhig ein bisschen strenger gehen.ausserdem ist er schlechter belüftet ist als der ixs.
> 
> P/L für mich klar der ixs



Das mit dem Mips kann ich bestätigen! Das war beim Bell Super 3 genauso. Man hat irgendwie nicht das Gefühl, dass der Helm den Kopf umschließt. Vielmehr fühlt es sich an, als wenn er einfach nur (zu) locker aufliegen würde. Und der Bonus an Sicherheit durch Mips ist ja soweit ich weiß immer noch nicht belegt.

Mit dem Poc hattest du wohl Pech. Ich komme mit Größe L (55 - 58) sehr gut zurecht (Kopfumfang 58). Da ist sogar noch Platz für größere Köppe. Könnte mir denken, dass dir diese Größe passt. Aber wenn du mit dem IXS zufrieden bist, ist ja alles tutti


----------



## Rainer-75 (15. Februar 2017)

Kann schon sein das der kleine poc im Sommer passen würde.  Aber spätersten s wenn s kalt wird und ich mit Mütze fahre wirds zu eng werden,  denk ich. Da passt der ixs einfach besser mit seiner grosse von 58-62


----------



## Simon Katsch (15. Februar 2017)

ich hab mir den poc mit 55er umfang in M/L bestellt.bin sehr gespannt ob der nicht zu groß ist...


----------



## Rainer-75 (18. Februar 2017)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> ich hab mir den poc mit 55er umfang in M/L bestellt.bin sehr gespannt ob der nicht zu groß ist...


Na, schon die Helme bekommen?


----------



## Simon Katsch (18. Februar 2017)

also:
hab mit bisher nur den tectal race bestellt weil ich mich beim ixs nicht entscheiden konnte wo ich bestelle [emoji38]
ich muss sagen dass der tectal echt gut sitzt und ich glaube ich behalte den einfach.fühlt sich gut an und warum experimentieren[emoji6]
mal noch testen ob die bügel von der brille stören aber ansonsten mach ich morgen ne probefahrt mit dem teil aufm kopp.


----------



## Rainer-75 (18. Februar 2017)

Dann passt s ja. [emoji106]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exty (20. Februar 2017)

Wo habt ihr den tectal bestellt ? Ist irgendwie überall ausverkauft zur zeit


----------



## Rainer-75 (20. Februar 2017)

Is wohl eher ne Sache von grösse und gewünschter Farbe. 
Bei Rose gibt s ihn doch und bei anderen war er am we auch lieferbar


----------



## Simon Katsch (20. Februar 2017)

ich hier:

http://www.jenbike.de/search?sSearch=tectal+race


----------



## maxl82 (21. Februar 2017)

Hat von eich schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Scott Stego? 

Lg maxl


----------



## Exty (21. Februar 2017)

Rainer-75 schrieb:


> Is wohl eher ne Sache von grösse und gewünschter Farbe.
> Bei Rose gibt s ihn doch und bei anderen war er am we auch lieferbar


Ganz genau. Auf jedenfall in schwarz und nicht für 199 € da ich weiß das es auch günstiger geht.


----------



## Dakeyras (21. Februar 2017)

Exty schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr den tectal bestellt ? Ist irgendwie überall ausverkauft zur zeit


Biker-Boarder hat den grauen für 119€

http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...OC/shopping/Helme/Fahrradhelm/Tectal/491649_1


----------



## Taunus-Rakete (22. Februar 2017)

Ich kann die geschilderten Probleme mit dem Verschlusssystem des POC-Tectral nur bestätigen. Daher ging er bei mir wieder zurück. Durch festes "ruckeln" am Helm ging bei mir das Verschlusssystem in jedem Fall wieder auf. In dieser Preisliga unerklärlich

Ich fahre nun den Ixs Trail Rs Evo. Passform, Verarbeitung und Optik sind super. Das Problem mit den Brillen hat man im Vergleich zum Vorgängermodell ganz gut in den Griff bekommen. Einziger Kritikpunkt sind die ausgeprägten Druckstellen an der Stirn von der Polsterung.


----------



## Exty (22. Februar 2017)

Taunus-Rakete schrieb:


> Ich kann die geschilderten Probleme mit dem Verschlusssystem des POC-Tectral nur bestätigen. Daher ging er bei mir wieder zurück. Durch festes "ruckeln" am Helm ging bei mir das Verschlusssystem in jedem Fall wieder auf. In dieser Preisliga unerklärlich
> 
> Ich fahre nun den Ixs Trail Rs Evo. Passform, Verarbeitung und Optik sind super. Das Problem mit den Brillen hat man im Vergleich zum Vorgängermodell ganz gut in den Griff bekommen. Einziger Kritikpunkt sind die ausgeprägten Druckstellen an der Stirn von der Polsterung.



Wie sieht es mit dem Trage Gefühl bei dem
Ixs Trail Rs Evo ?
Den könnte ich mir vielleicht auch noch vorstellen


----------



## Taunus-Rakete (23. Februar 2017)

Exty schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit dem Trage Gefühl bei dem
> Ixs Trail Rs Evo ?


Ich hätte sämtliche aktuellen Endurohelme auf dem Kopf und hatte beim Ixs das beste Tragegefühl. Man muss natürlich auch dazu sagen, dass Helme wie der POC Tectral oder der Bell Super  weiter in den Nacken gehen...was natürlich den Komfort einschränkt. Der Ixs ist meiner Meinung nach ein ganz guter Kompromiss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2wheelfun (23. Februar 2017)

Hi,
"...was den Komfort einschränkt..." - kannst du kurz mal die Einschränkungen mit der tiefruntergezogenen Rückseite, die dir aufgefallen sind, beschreiben. THX!

Was mich leider sehr zB beim MAVIC Crossmax Pro gestört hat, ist dass eine normale Sportbrille (Oak Radarlock) nicht passt, weil der Helmbereich an der Schläfe zu tief herunter geht. Einer meiner Topfavoriten, leider mit diesem Haken.


----------



## stoned (23. Februar 2017)

Ich hatte letztens auch einige Enduro-Helme auf meinem ziemlich großen Kopf. Der Ixs Trail Rs Evo ließ sich auf jeden Fall sehr bequem tragen, hat bei mir aber am hinteren Teil des Oberkopfes punktuell gedrückt. Ich habe mich für den Cratoni Alltrack entschieden. Das war für mich der bequemste Helm und hat dazu eine super Aussattung. Probiert hatte ich Scott Stego, Alpina Carapax, Uvex Finale, IXS Trail Rs Evo, Bell Super 3, Specialized Ambush.


----------



## Taunus-Rakete (24. Februar 2017)

freestylezz schrieb:


> "...was den Komfort einschränkt..." - kannst du kurz mal die Einschränkungen mit der tiefruntergezogenen Rückseite, die dir aufgefallen sind, beschreiben


Je tiefer der Helm in den Nacken geht, desto mehr Material hat man auf dem Kopf. Was sicherlich gut für die Sicherheit ist, geht zu Lasten des Tragegefühls und der Belüftung. Der POC Tectral geht zudem (bei mir jedenfalls) fast bis zu den Augenbrauen und kollidiert so unweigerlich mit der Brille. POC Tectral und Bell Super (als Beispiele) sind schon fast vergelichbar mit Skihelmen und bedienen daher einen anderen Einsatzbereich wie z.B. der Ixs Trail, Cratoni Alltrack, MET Parabellum etc.. Ich jedenfalls kann mir nicht vorstellen mit einem Bell Super eine Tagestour im Sommer zu fahren


----------



## vitaminc (24. Februar 2017)

Taunus-Rakete schrieb:


> Je tiefer der Helm in den Nacken geht, desto mehr Material hat man auf dem Kopf. Was sicherlich gut für die Sicherheit ist, geht zu Lasten des Tragegefühls und der Belüftung. Der POC Tectral geht zudem (bei mir jedenfalls) fast bis zu den Augenbrauen und kollidiert so unweigerlich mit der Brille. POC Tectral und Bell Super (als Beispiele) sind schon fast vergelichbar mit Skihelmen und bedienen daher einen anderen Einsatzbereich wie z.B. der Ixs Trail, Cratoni Alltrack, MET Parabellum etc.. Ich jedenfalls kann mir nicht vorstellen mit einem Bell Super eine Tagestour im Sommer zu fahren



So wie Du es schreibst könnte man meinen es wäre grundsätzlich so, ich vermute aber eher dass dir der POC Tectal einfach nicht richtig gepaßt hat. Mir passt es perfekt, Brille passt ebenso perfekt drunter und ich hab auch mit der Einstellung kein Problem. Bell Super 2R hatte ich vorher, wüsste nicht warum man damit keine Tagestour fahren soll, ich bin damit ganze Alpen-Mehrtagestouren ohne Probleme gefahren.


----------



## Taunus-Rakete (24. Februar 2017)

vitaminc schrieb:


> So wie Du es schreibst könnte man meinen es wäre grundsätzlich so


Sorry aber das verstehe ich nicht ganz. Ich habe bei jeder Aussage extra erwähnt, dass ich nach meinem Empfinden urteile. Und danach hatte der Fragesteller ja auch explizit gefragt. Das jeder Helm auf jedem Kopf anders sitzt ist ja wohl klar. Selbstverständlich ist es möglich mit nem Bell Super Mehrtagestouren zu fahren. Es sollte aber nicht unerwähnt bleiben, dass es für diesen Einsatzzweck deutlich bessere Endurohelme gibt.


----------



## vitaminc (24. Februar 2017)

Taunus-Rakete schrieb:


> Sorry aber das verstehe ich nicht ganz. Ich habe bei jeder Aussage extra erwähnt, dass ich nach meinem Empfinden urteile. Und danach hatte der Fragesteller ja auch explizit gefragt. Das jeder Helm auf jedem Kopf anders sitzt ist ja wohl klar. Selbstverständlich ist es möglich mit nem Bell Super Mehrtagestouren zu fahren. Es sollte aber nicht unerwähnt bleiben, dass es für diesen Einsatzzweck deutlich bessere Endurohelme gibt.



Kam für mich anders rüber, sorry.
Entscheidend ist und bleibt einfach die Paßform, dementsprechend fällt auch das Urteil unterschiedlich aus. 
Wenn mir ein Helm nicht drückt, ich in der prallen Hitze nicht übermässig schwitze, dann nehme ich lieber den Helm der mir mehr Schutz bietet, egal zu welchem Einsatzzweck, mal abgesehen von Bikepark (würde immer FF nehmen). Fährt man auf Mehrtagestouren jetzt andere Trails als sonst, fährt man auf Touren anders als bei irgendwas mit Enduro? - es kann dich auch bei 50km/h auf einer Schotterpiste mächtig verspulen.

Für mich hat ein Helm mit mehr Material nicht automatisch eine schlechtere Belüftung, und das Tragegefühl ist eben dadurch auch nicht schlechter. Von Ski-Helmen sind die ganzen Helme, abgesehen vom Giro Switchblade, alle ziemlich weit entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxl82 (24. Februar 2017)

Hello, 
ich wollte euch einmal kurz meine Erfahrung bei der Endurohelm Suche erzählen.

Probiert wurden:
-Specialized Ambush
-TLD A1 Vertigo
-Fox Metah
-Kali Maya
-Poc tectal race
-Bell Super 2 + 3
-Giro Montaro
und ich glaube noch ein paar andere die mir jetzt nicht mehr einfallen.

Leider musste ich feststellen das mir nur 2 Helme wirklich gepasst haben, der Umfang war nicht mein Problem, sondern ein unangenehmes Druckgefühl i.B.d. Innenschale und meinem Kopf die nicht gepolstert war.

Die einzigen 2 Helme die mir passen sind der Poc Tectal und der Bell Super 3, da in dem Vergleich der Bell die Nase in Sachen Preis/ Leistung vorne hat, ist es auch dieser geworden.

lg Maxl


----------



## Zaskar HH (24. Februar 2017)

Ich kann zum Bell Super beitragen, dass der Super 3 von der Paßform völlig anders ist als der Super 2.
Der 2 hat bei mir überhaupt nicht bequem oder fest sitzen mögen, wohingegen der Super 3 gut passt. Wenn der 2 also nicht passte, mal den 3 probieren, ist ein völlig anderer Helm.


----------



## maxl82 (24. Februar 2017)

Ja da gebe ich dir recht, Bell Super 1 + 2 sind komplett anders von der Schale zum. 3er. 




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hans7 (2. April 2017)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem O´Neal Pike? Fahre die ONeal Helme mit dem Magnetverschluss ganz gern und auch Preis/Leistung ist ONeal immer ganz gut.


----------



## clemsi (3. April 2017)

Hat denn schon jemand den neuen TLD A2 in der Hand, besser noch auf dem Kopf, gehabt?

Mein Smith Forefront ist bei Temperaturen ab 22° zunehmend unangenehm- im Sommer eigentlich unfahrbar, weswegen ich eine neue zusätzliche Enduroschale suche.


----------



## RockAddict (10. April 2017)

Ich habe mir jetzt mal vier Helme bestellt, von den es wahrscheinlich einer in meinen Besitz schaffen wird.
- Troy Lee Design A2 MIPS (Modell 2017)
- POC Tectal (Modell 2016)
- Super 3R Mips (Modell 2017)
- FOX Metah Kroma (Modell 2017

Wenn jemand an einem kleinen Testbericht (Anprobe, Begutachtung etc.) interessiert ist, bitte kurz bescheid geben was ich besodners berücksichtigen/testen soll.
Da ich nur einen behalten werde gibt es keine Tests ala:
"Fall auf die Rübe" oder "Wie verhält sich das Material bei grobem Asphalt-Kontakt".


----------



## Florent29 (10. April 2017)

@RockAddict Mein Favorit wäre klar der Troy Lee - meine Freundin fährt den A1 und die Passform und Verarbeitung ist einfach um Längen besser als zB an dem Bell.

Alternative: Bluegrass Goldeneyes. Da finde ich besonders den Silikonstreifen über den Augen klasse.


----------



## clemsi (11. April 2017)

Florent29 schrieb:


> @RockAddict Mein Favorit wäre klar der Troy Lee - meine Freundin fährt den A1 und die Passform und Verarbeitung ist einfach um Längen besser als zB an dem Bell...



Was genau meins du?
Ich hatte den ersten Bell ca. 3 Jahre; nervig waren abbrechende Visierschrauben, ansonsten hatte ich keine Probleme mit dem Helm. Was ich aber sagen muss: der A1 ist (vorausgesetzt er passt...) vom Tragekomfort her nahezu unschlagbar. 
In meinem Bekanntenkreis fahren zwar die meisten den A1, aber die zwei, die den Bell fahren meinten, das wäre der einzige der richtig gut gepasst hatte. Es gibt zwar Tendenzen bezüglich der Passform, aber allgemeingültig ist das nicht.


----------



## Florent29 (11. April 2017)

@clemsi Ich hatte den Bell Super 2R - und der hat je nachdem ob man die Klebepads an den Schläfen drinhatte oder nciht gedrückt oder gewackelt. Außerdem verstellte sich der Helm während der Fahrt, vor allem weil die Höhenverstellung des Drehrädchens mit der Zeit ausleierte. Einiges haben sie beim Super 3 behoben, aber die Grundform des Helms ist ja geblieben.

Wenn du einen sehr gut belüfteten Helm suchst: MET Parabellum. Der hat noch mehr Öffnungen als der Bluegrass Goldeneyes, aber das gleiche Silikonband, was den Schweiß vom Gesicht abhält (Bluegrass = MET).


----------



## siebenacht (11. April 2017)

Also ich habe seit rund drei Monaten den Specialized Ambush (bei Radhaus im Laden für sehr günstige 99 € im Abverkauf von 159 € runter).
Genialer Helm, kann ich sehr empfehlen:
- sitzt auf meinem Kopp sehr gut, 
- sehr leicht für seine Schutzklasse,
- gut verstellbares Visier,
- einfach einzustellen, 
- extrem gute Belüftung, so dass ich bei kälteren Tagen trotz Buff schon am Kopf gefroren habe.
Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemsi (20. April 2017)

Ich habe mittlerweile ausgiebig den Bell Super 3 (Mips) mit dem neuen Troy Lee A2 und dem A1 (Mips) verglichen.

Bei einem Kopfumfang von knapp 59 alle in M:
- Bell Super 3: den 1er hatte ich ja gut 3 Jahre; passte gut, aber er saß am Ende fast etwas zu locker aufgrund abgetragener Polster und ausgeleierter Arretierung. Der 2er passte in M noch etwas besser als der 1er; aber der 3er nun drückt bei mir an den Schläfen -> raus.

- Troy Lee: der A1 hat schon immer gut gepasst, aber ich habe bisher nicht zugeschlagen weil ich auf die anderen beiden Helme warten wollte; wäre nicht nötig gewesen: der A1 stellt (auf meinem Kopf) die beiden weiterhin locker in den Schatten was Passform und Komfort anbelangt und bleibt damit von allen getesteten Helmen der komfortabelste, der auch ohne angepasste Verstellung super sitzt und dank dem A2 jetzt auch mit Mips zu einem fairen Preis zu haben ist.


----------



## RockAddict (20. April 2017)

Nach dem ich nun alle vier Helme (Troy Lee Design A2, POC Tectal, Super 3R Mips, FOX Metah Kroma) auf dem Kopf hatte habe ich mich für den Troy Lee entschieden. was Passform, Verarbeitung und Optik angeht hat er haus hoch gewonnen. Die Passform vom Fox ist auch noch in ordnung aber damit sieht man aus wie ein Pilzkopf. Der Bell und POC drücken beide auf die selbe Stelle, verarbeitung war aber ganz gut.

Kann jetzt verstehen warum der Troy Lee so gelobt wird.


----------



## gecco1 (21. April 2017)

Wer von euch hat den neuen IXS Trail RS Evo, oder den alten IXS Trail RS und kann mir was darüber erzählen, ist der brauchbar?Danke


----------



## Simon Katsch (21. April 2017)

gecco1 schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat den neuen IXS Trail RS Evo, oder den alten IXS Trail RS und kann mir was darüber erzählen, ist der brauchbar?Danke



ich hatte ihn mal ein paar Tage da. Auf jeden Fall brauchbar, habe mich aber für für den Tectal Race entschieden


----------



## Deleted 283425 (21. April 2017)

Gott und die Welt fahren mit dem rum, natürlich ist der brauchbar, wenn er auf dein Kopf passt.
Meine Erfahrung nach 2 Jahren:
Hat kein Fliegengitter, also wenns dumm geht hast Sumsi drin, und zumindest beim ohne Evo hat manche Brille nicht mit dem Kopfband zusammengepasst. Kopfband geht bei mir öfters paar Klicks auf, dann muss ich wieder festdrehen, sonst würd er mir ins Gesicht rutschen.

Mein neuer uvex Finale hat das Fliegengitter, und ein noch stärker/besser verstellbares Kopfband.
Dafür ein festes Visier, was manche wohl stört (mich nicht). 
Der Uvex Quattro oder Quattro Pro hätte nicht mal das Problem. Der Finale hat mir aber noch besser gepasst.


----------



## platt_ziege (30. Juli 2017)

soooooo 
jetzt muss ich mich hier doch auch nochmal mit einklinken, da ich etwas entscheidungshilfe benötige:

mit meinem wieder einstieg in den esel sport, muss natürlich gleich auch alles neu, inkl dem 21 jahre alten giro terramoto lord helmchen.
in der hoffnung, da zum einen kein grösserer händler in der nähe als auch im-mobil wg lädierung, einen genormten standard schädel zu haben, kann ich eh nur auf blauen dunst bestellen.
d.h. mein hauptaugenmerk liegt zum einen bei der belüftung, als auch der optik hinsichtlich des pilzfaktors, da ich ein dürrer&langer hungerhakenlulatsch bin 

nach gefühlten wochen ohne schlaf und recherche, konnte ich hinsichtlich der budgetgrenze von 100€, folgende helme in die endauswahl bringen:

- uvex finale (63€)
- uvex quatro (60€)
- uvex quatro pro (70€)
- alpina KING carapax (99€)
- alpina carapax (80€)
- ixs trail rs evo (89€)
- scott stego (80€)
- [troy lee a2 (130€)]

kann mir jetzt bitte jemand die entscheidung abnehmen 
wie gesagt, muss eh ausprobieren ob derjenige welcher dann auch sitzen tut, aber was wären denn eure top3 wenn es wie erwähnt darum geht, dass er nicht so "dick" aufträgt und mich noch unförmiger macht als ich eh schon bin, "gut" durchlüftet ist und man den grössten "value" für die angegebenen preise (welche sich natürlich auf meinen 58er schädel und farbe (schwarz,neutral) bezieht) bekommt?
alle anderen sind mir zu teuer und mein durchlöchertes hirn nicht wert 

ich danke euch vielmals, denn parallel geht es ja mit dem esel weiter, als auch noch die suche nach protektoren. 
schuhe hab ich inzwischen endlich welche gefunden (northwave scorpius 2 plus, welche ich für sehr empfehlenswert halte).


----------



## decay (30. Juli 2017)

Nimm den A2


----------



## Deleted 8566 (31. Juli 2017)

Gibt's eigentlich irgendwo Enduro Helme (also solche mit Abdeckung des Hinterkopfs), die einen nicht wie Lord Helmchen aussehen lassen?
Mein Kopf passt sehr gut zu Helmen von Specialized, aber trotzdem sieht's affig aus und kann auch nicht optimal schützen.


----------



## solum (31. Juli 2017)

Es ist ein Witz, wie viele hier den Sitz eines Helmes auf dem eigenen Haupt verallgemeinernd beschreiben. Für den einen kann der bequemste, perfekt sitzende Helm für einen anderen untragbar sein.

Ich persönlich mag POC Helme (Trabec und Tectal), nutze seit kurzem den Leatt DBX 3.0 All-Mountain und bin davon begeistert. Für mich äusserst bequem mit super Sitz auf dem Kopf und guter Verarbeitung. Empfehle diesen Helm auch zu probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (31. Juli 2017)

Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich der einzige mit dem Problem wäre und auch nur einen Helm probiert hätte. 
Dieses Problem ist schon eher systematischer Natur.

Der DBX steht auf meiner Liste. Der Cratoni AllTrack ebenso.


----------



## Spargelsofa (31. Juli 2017)

Also ich finde den IXS Trail Evo RS super. Trägt nicht zu dick auf und ist echt bequem. Allerdings kriegt man den kaum noch.


----------



## Rainer-75 (31. Juli 2017)

Kann auch nur positives zum IXS Trail Evo RS sagen. 
Aber wieso soll man den nur noch schlecht bekommen??  hab nur kurz bei bike-componets und Bike24 geschaut.  Da gibt s den.
Poc tectal und Giro montara haben mir schlechter gepasst und gefallen


----------



## canelon (8. August 2017)

Hi, ich hab den Bell Super 2 ohne Kinnbügel seit einiger Zeit und jo, der passt. Denke momentan darüber nach den Kinnbügel dazuzukaufen - aber was ich mich natürlich frage ist was der aushält. Deswegen frag ich gerade mal unverblümt: Hat sich jemand mit dem Kinnbügel mal hingelegt und kann sagen ob der versagt hat?
Habe auf die Schnelle nichts gefunden, wenn jemand nen Hinweis hat wo ich was dazu finde immer her damit.
Danke!


----------



## greifswald (9. August 2017)

In einem englischsprachigen Forum (mtbr?) habe ich mal Postings zu "Erfolgserlebnissen gefunden:

1 typ hat sich 2 mal ordentlich gemault. Der Bügel hat wohl ordentlich geholfen das Gesicht zu schonen. Er hat sich dann zum 3. mal den Helm gekauft.

Bei einem anderen gab es wohl Schrammen trotz bügel. Er meinte jedoch, das es ein übler Sturz auf einen dicken Fels war und ohne Bügel hätte es wesentlich schlechter ausgesehen.

Bei letzterem bin ich mir allerdings nicht sicher, ob er nicht evtl den giro Switchblade hatte.

OTB mit Kinnbremse wird er wohl nicht aushalten, aber die klassischen"unkontrolliert über den Boden schreddern" bei Abflug ins Gebüsch nach meiner Einschätzung schon.


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. August 2017)

canelon schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab den Bell Super 2 ohne Kinnbügel seit einiger Zeit und jo, der passt. Denke momentan darüber nach den Kinnbügel dazuzukaufen - aber was ich mich natürlich frage ist was der aushält. Deswegen frag ich gerade mal unverblümt: Hat sich jemand mit dem Kinnbügel mal hingelegt und kann sagen ob der versagt hat?
> Habe auf die Schnelle nichts gefunden, wenn jemand nen Hinweis hat wo ich was dazu finde immer her damit.
> Danke!


Hi,
ich hatte vor kurzem erst einen kleinen Rutscher mit Schürfwunden auf einer Seite. Der Helm hatte auch ordentlich Bodenkontakt...der Einschlag hat auch ein paar Schmarren am Helm hinterlassen, auch am Kinnbügel...aber alles gut. Der Kopf/Gesicht hat keine Schramme und der Helm ist auch nicht verrutscht. Ohne Kinnbügel sähe mein Gesicht bestimmt auch aus wie mein Unterarm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (9. August 2017)

canelon schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab den Bell Super 2 ohne Kinnbügel seit einiger Zeit und jo, der passt. Denke momentan darüber nach den Kinnbügel dazuzukaufen - aber was ich mich natürlich frage ist was der aushält. Deswegen frag ich gerade mal unverblümt: Hat sich jemand mit dem Kinnbügel mal hingelegt und kann sagen ob der versagt hat?
> Habe auf die Schnelle nichts gefunden, wenn jemand nen Hinweis hat wo ich was dazu finde immer her damit.
> Danke!



Bei mir hat der Kinnbügel versagt (Bruch an der Klemmung) - ganz ohne Sturz.

Bei kleineren "Rutsch"-Crashs hilft der schon, aber bei richtigen Crashs wollte ich das Teil nicht tragen. Ich habe mittlerweile einen Switchblade und einen richtigen Fullface.


----------



## canelon (9. August 2017)

Alles klar, Vielen Dank euch! Okay, klingt ja an sich nicht schlecht, aber ohne Belastung gebrochen ist gelinde gesagt bedenklich  wobei ich sowas auch sonst noch nie gehört hab, und @Comfortbiker scheint er schon was gebracht zu haben
Hab auch darüber nachgedacht den Switchblade zu kaufen, aber mein Bell tuts halt noch und billig ist der Giro auch nicht.. Naja, schau ich mal weiter. Trotzdem sehr hilfreich


----------



## Florent29 (9. August 2017)

canelon schrieb:


> Alles klar, Vielen Dank euch! Okay, klingt ja an sich nicht schlecht, aber ohne Belastung gebrochen ist gelinde gesagt bedenklich  wobei ich sowas auch sonst noch nie gehört hab, und @Comfortbiker scheint er schon was gebracht zu haben
> Hab auch darüber nachgedacht den Switchblade zu kaufen, aber mein Bell tuts halt noch und billig ist der Giro auch nicht.. Naja, schau ich mal weiter. Trotzdem sehr hilfreich



Antwort Bell übrigens: Ursache des Bruchs war das unsachgemäße Anlegen des Kinnbügels. Ich sag dir eines: Der Mechanismus am Bell ist so blöd gelöst, dass du dich mindestens dreimal vertust, bevor das Ding richtig sitzt. Und dann bricht der Bügel. Toll.

Am Switchblade kann ich den Bügel blind einhaken. Und es funktioniert eigentlich immer beim ersten Versuch.


----------



## greifswald (9. August 2017)

Ist wohl Geschmackssache oder Übung. Ich setzte den Bellbügel ratzfatz blind ein. Wenn er mal nicht einhakt, hört man es sofort am geklappere.

Beim Giro Switchblade schaffe ich das blinde montieren noch nicht. Der Switchblade ohne Bügel ist wesentlich wärmer als der Bell mips2r. Der giro macht einen massiveren Eindruck, verriegelt bei mir jedoch nicht immer ohne Nachdruck.
Daher ziehe ich aktuell für längeren uphill den ganzen Helm aus.

Man sollte nicht vergessen: Es sind Halbschalen mit zusätzlichem Schutz und keine echten Fullface (auch wenn der Giro die Astm-Norm erfüllt).

Bei meinen Bodenproben mit dem Gesicht hätte ich gerne einen solchen Helm gehabt. Das hätte mir ziemlich sicher die unangenehme Behandlungen sowie die Kosten erspart.

Für heftigere Dinge oder den Park habe ich einen Fullface aus GFK.

Alternativ zum Switchblade kann man noch über den met parachute nachdenken. Den gibt es als Vorjahresmodell in"Mädchenfarbe" unter 100€. Bügel ist fest, Helm aber sehr luftig.


----------



## canelon (9. August 2017)

Ist dann auch nicht wirklich für irgendetwas besonders hartes wie Park gedacht, sondern einfach für höheren Schutz auf meinen normalen Touren für die Psyche


----------



## Asko (11. August 2017)

Ich befürchte zwar das es aussichtslos ist, aber hat jemand ne Idee wo ich Ersatzpolster für den
O'Neal Defender her bekomme? Meine lösen sich leider auf.

Gibt den Helm anscheinend von diversen Herstellern, zB. On-One aber die haben auch keine Ersatzpolster im Shop.
Bei AliExpress gibt es den Helm auch für etwas über 30€, aber auch da hab ich keine Polster gefunden.


----------



## hasman (11. August 2017)

Hast du nicht direkt bei oneal nachgefragt


----------



## Asko (14. August 2017)

Ja, war wohl das einfachste 



> Ersatzpolster können über die Artikelnummer: 0502D-001 beim örtlichen O´Neal-Händler bestellt werden,
> 
> Der UVP liegt hierfür bei 5,95 €



Hab mal bei Bike24 angefragt ob sie mir die bestellen können da ich keinen Händler in der Nähe hab.


----------



## Reigam (8. Oktober 2017)

Hi zusammen,

kann mir einer von euch sagen, wie am IXS Trail RS Evo die Höhenverstellung "ergo-fit-ultra" funktioniert? Ich bekomm die Halterung nicht rausgezogen und hab Angst, dass ich sie, wenn ich fester daran ziehe, abreiße.
Bisher hab ich keine Lösung gefunden
Bin ich einfach zu zaghaft? Oder gibt es einen einfachen Trick?

Danke in die Runde!

Tante Edit sagt: Nur Mut und mit sanfter Gewalt lässt sich die Halterung verstellen!


----------



## platt_ziege (5. April 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Bei kleineren "Rutsch"-Crashs hilft der schon, aber bei richtigen Crashs wollte ich das Teil nicht tragen. Ich habe mittlerweile einen Switchblade und einen richtigen Fullface.


wie ist denn die hitzeentwicklung&belüftung beim r2 und switchblade im vergleich?
dank dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (5. April 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> wie ist denn die hitzeentwicklung&belüftung beim r2 und switchblade im vergleich?
> dank dir!



Moin Moin, du Nachteule.

Der Switchblade ist merklich "wärmer", was im Wesentlichen an den Wangenpolstern und dem gefütterten Helmgurt liegen dürfte. 

Am Kopf selber ist der Switschblade nur marginal wärmer. Allerdings hat mein Switchblade MIPS, das hatte mein Super2R nicht. Ich nehme an, dass das auch einiges ausmachen dürfte.


----------



## DudeNukem (8. April 2018)

Der Bell Super 3 sowie der Giro Montanio passen in L astrein. Der Troy Lee wird aber laut Größentabelle mit XL/XXL angegeben. Ma gespannt. Mich wundert es, dass die meißten so viele Helme anprobieren müssen bis Ihnen einer passt. Mir kam bisher keiner furchtbar schlimm vor. Immerhin mein Schädel scheint keine Sondermaße zu haben


----------



## Simon Katsch (17. Mai 2018)

so moin zusammen,
wollte mal fragen ob irgendjemand einen vergleich vom bell R3 zum leatt dbx 3.0 enduro machen kann?

bin am überlegen was ich mir fürn helm hole,würde gerne einen haben der gut genug belüftet ist aber auch ein kinnbügel(„anschnallbar“) hat.
möchte auch zum bergauftreten nicht auf den helm verzichten.

danke schon mal!
peace!


----------



## Deleted 283425 (2. Juni 2018)

http://prime-mountainbiking.de/uvex-quatro-integrale-allround-helm-colorvision-variomatic-trailbrillen-pid29676/
Der neue uvex quatro integrale ist eine Ansage an alle Enduro und All Mountain Fans. Die konsequente Weiterentwicklung des beliebten uvex quatro pro überzeugt mit tief gezogenem Heck und einem von Grund auf neu entwickeltem Designkonzept. Dank der neuen seamless Multi Inmould-Konstruktion kann uvex cleanes Helm-Design und höchste Sicherheit miteinander vereinen. Das großzügige Visier ist in drei Stufen verstellbar und bietet genügend Platz für eine Goggle in Parkposition. Einen kühlen Kopf verspricht die Kombination aus großen Belüftungsöffnungen und funktionalen Innenpads mit geprägten Ventilationskanälen. Mittels 360° IAS Anatomic System ist der Helm in Höhe und Weite voll anpassbar.


https://www.uvex-sports.com/de/presseportal/radsport/uvex-eurobike-news-18/ 
...überzeugt der neue uvex finale 2.0 jetzt auch mit einem in drei Stufen verstellbaren Visier.http://prime-mountainbiking.de/uvex...colorvision-variomatic-trailbrillen-pid29676/


----------



## Comptoneffect (14. Juni 2018)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> so moin zusammen,
> wollte mal fragen ob irgendjemand einen vergleich vom bell R3 zum leatt dbx 3.0 enduro machen kann?
> 
> bin am überlegen was ich mir fürn helm hole,würde gerne einen haben der gut genug belüftet ist aber auch ein kinnbügel(„anschnallbar“) hat.
> ...



Ich hab mir den Helm von Leatt zugelegt und muss sagen dass ich sehr zufrieden damit bin was Komfort und vor allem Belüftung angeht.


----------



## titotarantula (25. Juni 2018)

Hi zusammen,

ich wollte nur mal kurz ein Update zum Bell Super 3R durchgeben:
Ich kann bestätigen, dass der Helm nicht für den Einsatz im Park gemacht ist. Ein recht passabler Einschlag auf der rechten Seite führte zum Bruch der Helmschale, und zwar an dem Steg zwischen den beiden vorderen rechten Lüftungsschlitzen. Mein Kopf funktioniert noch weitgehend wie er soll, aber der Helm hat sein kurzes Leben verwirkt. 

Aufgrund der vielen Lüftungen sind die Stege dazwischen recht dünn, was zwangsläufig zu weniger Stabilität führt. Bei einem richtigen Fullface Helm wäre das sicher nicht passiert. Ich muss leider einsehen, dass man nicht alle Einsatzbereiche mit einem Helm abdecken kann. Entweder gut belüftet und Enduro Einsatz, oder mehr Sicherheit im Park. Insofern muss ich mir gut überlegen, ob ich noch mal einen konvertible kaufe oder doch zwei Helme. 

Cheers,
Tito


----------



## Florent29 (25. Juni 2018)

titotarantula schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte nur mal kurz ein Update zum Bell Super 3R durchgeben:
> Ich kann bestätigen, dass der Helm nicht für den Einsatz im Park gemacht ist. Ein recht passabler Einschlag auf der rechten Seite führte zum Bruch der Helmschale, und zwar an dem Steg zwischen den beiden vorderen rechten Lüftungsschlitzen. Mein Kopf funktioniert noch weitgehend wie er soll, aber der Helm hat sein kurzes Leben verwirkt.
> ...



Der Bell ist auch der völlig falsche Helm dafür...andere Modelle wie der Giro Switchblade oder der Bell Super DH stecken da mehr weg.

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich ohnehin der Ansicht bin, dass der Bell Super 2/3R falsche Sicherheit vermittelt.


----------



## greifswald (25. Juni 2018)

Wobei der Bruch der Helmschale den Helm mit per se untauglich macht. Ich bin ja froh, wenn sich der Helm für mich opfert 

In irgendeinem Test wurde auch mal angesprochen, dass ein richtig stabiler Helm das Problem haben kann, dass er bei Schlägen unter Maximalbelastung mehr Energie an den Kopf durchleitet.

Aber keine Frage: Der Bell ist nix für den Park. Meinem Switchblade traue ich da allerdings auch nicht.

Es wird aber viele Situationen mit dem Bell geben, bei denen eine Halbschale erheblich schlechter sein wird.


----------



## platt_ziege (25. Juni 2018)

welche/was für eine definition eines bikeparks ist denn bei der aussage "nicht bikepark tauglich" so gemeint?
war in noch keinem, deshalb die frage.
ich denke dabei geht es dann um die downhillabfahrten (mit sprüngen) wo es schnell, grob und derbe zur sache geht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titotarantula (25. Juni 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> dass der Bell Super 2/3R falsche Sicherheit vermittelt.



Ja, mit den Erfahrungen vom Wochenende neige ich dazu, dir zuzustimmen. Man könnte von einem Helm, der aussieht wie ein echter Vollvisier-Helm zu viel erwarten, speziell dann, wenn es in den Park geht. Dennoch, er hat meinen Kopf vor Schaden bewahrt, also war die vermittelte Sicherheit nicht ganz so "falsch".

Ich hatte davor auch schon Bodenkontakt mit dem Helm. Die Stürze waren zwar weit weniger hart, aber ich war sehr dankbar für den Kinnbügel. Die von Dir an anderer Stelle beschriebenen Probleme mit dem Kinnbügel hatte ich nicht.

Den Super DH hab ich mir direkt nach meinem Sturz im Bikeshop angeschaut. Macht einen super Eindruck und ist an der Stelle, an der meiner gebrochen ist, deutlich stärker aufgebaut. Das geht natürlich zu Lasten der Belüftung. Den Switchblade hatte ich bisher nicht in der engeren Auswahl. Neuerdings gibts noch den Leatt DBX 3.0. Der scheint auch recht stabil aufgebaut zu sein. Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrung gemacht?

Offtopic: Hat jemand schon mal Erfahrung mit dem Crash Replacement Programm von Bell gemacht? Link: https://www.bellhelmets.com/crash-replacement 



Cheers,
Tito


----------



## titotarantula (25. Juni 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> elche/was für eine definition eines bikeparks ist denn bei der aussage "nicht bikepark tauglich" so gemeint?
> war in noch keinem, deshalb die frage.
> ich denke dabei geht es dann um die downhillabfahrten (mit sprüngen) wo es schnell, grob und derbe zur sache geht, oder?



In meinem Fall war es der Bikepark Leogang. Hab einen Sprung auf der Hot Shots Line verkackt, bin von der Fahrbahn abgekommen und in den Hang gekracht. An sich ist die Abfahrt sehr gut und leicht zu fahren, die echte "Downhillabfahrt" (in Leogang heißt sie Speedster oder Flying Gangster) ist noch mal ein anderes Kaliber.



greifswald schrieb:


> In irgendeinem Test wurde auch mal angesprochen, dass ein richtig stabiler Helm das Problem haben kann, dass er bei Schlägen unter Maximalbelastung mehr Energie an den Kopf durchleitet.



Hmm ich habs nicht unter Laborbedingungen getestet, aber am gleichen Tag bin ich noch mal mit einem geliehenen IXS Fullface Helm mit dem Hinterkopf hingeknallt (gleiche Strecke, anderer Sprung). Ausser Kratzer am Helm nix weiter passiert. Danach hab ich das hüpfen eingestellt.

Gruß,
Tito


----------



## siebenacht (25. Juni 2018)

titotarantula schrieb:


> Ja, mit den Erfahrungen vom Wochenende neige ich dazu, dir zuzustimmen. Man könnte von einem Helm, der aussieht wie ein echter Vollvisier-Helm zu viel erwarten, speziell dann, wenn es in den Park geht. Dennoch, er hat meinen Kopf vor Schaden bewahrt, also war die vermittelte Sicherheit nicht ganz so "falsch".
> 
> Ich hatte davor auch schon Bodenkontakt mit dem Helm. Die Stürze waren zwar weit weniger hart, aber ich war sehr dankbar für den Kinnbügel. Die von Dir an anderer Stelle beschriebenen Probleme mit dem Kinnbügel hatte ich nicht.
> 
> ...


Ich hatte den Leatt DBX 3.0 bereits auf dem Kopf. Sitzt sehr gut und sieht auch ohne Kinnbügel wie ein normaler Helm aus. Mein Bell Super 2R ist dagegen eher etwas klobig.
Aber ich hatte dann irgendwie eine Diskussion gelesen, dass der Leatt wohl eher ein Allmountainhelm mit Kinnbügel sei, also nicht besser im Schutz ist als der Bell Super 2R. Eine zunächst auf der Homepage von Leatt ausgewiesene Zertifizierung wurde dann von der Homepage wieder gelöscht. Ich glaube, es war die ASTM F1952-00 DH. Der neue Bell Super DH hat diese Zertifizierung. Es geht hier aber hauptsächlich um den Kinnbügel. Daher wollte ich mir eigentlich mal den Super DH bestellen, aber der Bell Super 3R saß im Laden bei mir genauso schei... wie der Super 2R. Da wird der Super DH wohl nicht anders sein???
Gruß 78


----------



## greifswald (25. Juni 2018)

Hier noch mal meine Erfahrungen:

Der Switchblade wirkt massiver und ist deutlich wärmer als der Bell 2R. Den Switchblade nutze ich daher eher außerhalb des Sommers. So richtig vertrauenserweckend finde ich dort die Kinnbügelbefestigung auch nicht (Plastikschiene) - zudem rastet der Kinnbügel bei mir nicht immer hörbar ein. Dafür passt der Giro Switchblade besser für eine längliche Kopfform. Allerdings bleibt kaum Platz für eine Goggle.

Fox Proframe ist da ein ganz anderes Kaliber, hat zwar einen festen Bügel, ist aber gut belüftet - leider nix für Eierköppe - der Kinnbügel berührt das Kinn.

In einer älteren Freeride (online abrufbar) gab es mal einen Helmtest. Dort hat wohl der Uvex Jekkyl HDE gar nicht mal so schlecht abgeschnitten.

Kauf dir bitte den Bell Super DH - dann kannst du schön berichten und ich weiß, ob es sich lohnt den 3. Helm dieser Bauart zu kaufen


----------



## sp00n82 (25. Juni 2018)

titotarantula schrieb:


> JOfftopic: Hat jemand schon mal Erfahrung mit dem Crash Replacement Programm von Bell gemacht? Link: https://www.bellhelmets.com/crash-replacement


Ja, mehrfach. *hüstel*
Für 50% vom UVP kriegst du nen neuen, wenn du den alten einschickst. In Deutschland macht das Grofa.


----------



## Florent29 (26. Juni 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> welche/was für eine definition eines bikeparks ist denn bei der aussage "nicht bikepark tauglich" so gemeint?
> war in noch keinem, deshalb die frage.
> ich denke dabei geht es dann um die downhillabfahrten (mit sprüngen) wo es schnell, grob und derbe zur sache geht, oder?



Ja, genau darum geht es.

Sowas hier: 



(ist steiler als es im Video aussieht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (26. Juni 2018)

greifswald schrieb:


> ...
> 
> In einer älteren Freeride (online abrufbar) gab es mal einen Helmtest. Dort hat wohl der Uvex Jekkyl HDE gar nicht mal so schlecht abgeschnitten.
> 
> ...


Ganz grusseliger Helm. Normalerweise passen mir die Uvexhelme perfekt, aber Jekkyl Hde passte überhaupt nicht auf meinen Kopp. Ohne Kinnbügel sieht der noch schlimmer aus als der Bell Super 2R und das will etwas heißen. Aber auf andere Köpfe muss er ja irgendwie passen, muss man halt probieren.
Gruß 78


----------



## platt_ziege (27. Juni 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Ja, genau darum geht es.
> 
> Sowas hier:
> 
> ...


super, endlich mal nen visuelles beispiel, vielen dank!
ich weiss ja nicht ob du es im video bist, aber der kandidat fährt dort ja ein reinrassigen downhill boliden und die strecke lässt sich wohl auch entsprechend kategorisieren, oder? 
d.h. mit nem alltrailenduromountain mit umme 150mm fährt man sowas wohl wenn überhaupt etwas zurückhaltender runter, oder?


----------



## Florent29 (28. Juni 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> super, endlich mal nen visuelles beispiel, vielen dank!
> ich weiss ja nicht ob du es im video bist, aber der kandidat fährt dort ja ein reinrassigen downhill boliden und die strecke lässt sich wohl auch entsprechend kategorisieren, oder?
> d.h. mit nem alltrailenduromountain mit umme 150mm fährt man sowas wohl wenn überhaupt etwas zurückhaltender runter, oder?



Nein, das bin nicht ich...und ja, das ist ein Downhiller (obwohl er das Roadgap nicht springt) auf einer Downhillstrecke (wenn auch nicht immer mit DH-Speed).

Ich bin das Ding aber auch schon mehrfach auf meinem Banshee Prime Enduro mit "nur" 135 mm hinten runtergefahren (auch ohne Roadgap), das geht schon ganz gut. Klar, mit einem Downhiller ist man vor allem in dem langen Rockgarden am Ende um einiges schneller und die Fehlertoleranz ist auch geringer mit dem Enduro - aber es geht, und nicht nur langsam.

Mit einem Trailbike? Hmmm, kommt auf's Trailbike an. Eine YT Jeffsy oder Canyon Spectral traue ich die Strecke zu, einem Radon Slide oder Votec VM eher nicht (zumindest nicht regelmäßig und mit Speed).

Zum Thema Helm: Gerade im unteren Bereich sind da so einige Steinstufen drin, bei denen es dich in unachtsamen Momenten gerne mal über den Lenker haut. Und in einem Steinfeld mit dem Kopf blöd aufzukommen, wünsche ich keinem. Ist mir vor ein paar Wochen im Vinschgau fast passiert: Crash bei Highspeed, zum Glück neben den Steinen gelandet.


----------



## Schenkelklopfer (12. Juli 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Nein, das bin nicht ich...und ja, das ist ein Downhiller (obwohl er das Roadgap nicht springt) auf einer Downhillstrecke (wenn auch nicht immer mit DH-Speed).
> 
> Ich bin das Ding aber auch schon mehrfach auf meinem Banshee Prime Enduro mit "nur" 135 mm hinten runtergefahren (auch ohne Roadgap), das geht schon ganz gut. Klar, mit einem Downhiller ist man vor allem in dem langen Rockgarden am Ende um einiges schneller und die Fehlertoleranz ist auch geringer mit dem Enduro - aber es geht, und nicht nur langsam.
> 
> ...


Is klar, dein lächerliches Banshee kann da runter aber ein votec oder Radon nicht. Glaubst vermutlich auch, dass dein Bock deshalb so teuer war.

Nur fürs Protokoll bzw für alle Neuinteressierten: der Florent29 schreibt hier Mist, eure votecs und Radons taugen genauso gut oder schlecht, um da mal runterzufahren.
Aber das ist eben der Markenfetisch, der ist beim MTBlern häufig besonders ausgeprägt und deshalb wird auch vieles teuer.
Der Glaube versetzt eben (Geld-)Berge.


----------



## Florent29 (12. Juli 2018)

Schenkelklopfer schrieb:


> Is klar, dein lächerliches Banshee kann da runter aber ein votec oder Radon nicht. Glaubst vermutlich auch, dass dein Bock deshalb so teuer war.
> 
> Nur fürs Protokoll bzw für alle Neuinteressierten: der Florent29 schreibt hier Mist, eure votecs und Radons taugen genauso gut oder schlecht, um da mal runterzufahren.
> Aber das ist eben der Markenfetisch, der ist beim MTBlern häufig besonders ausgeprägt und deshalb wird auch vieles teuer.
> Der Glaube versetzt eben (Geld-)Berge.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (12. Juli 2018)

Ich war vor 3-4 Jahre das erste mal im Bikepark und hatte Anfangs noch meinen Motocrosshelm auf. Danach dann den Bell super 2r mit Mips der mir Anfangs das Sicherheitsgefuehl einer Papiertuete gegeben hat, weil einfach weniger um die Birne is.

Eingeschlagen bin ich mit beiden schon im Steingarten / Wald.

Fazit: Der Bell is geil auf Home Trails und Hike and Bike und "rumrollen" im Park. Den Motocrosshelm nehm ich wenns Vollspeed durch die Walachei geht. Manch ein Baum is so unflauschig wenn man reinknallt.

Hat jemand schon den neuen Bell DH getestet? Muss mal schauen das ich den irgendwo in die Haende krieg.


----------



## hardtails (12. Juli 2018)

Schenkelklopfer schrieb:


> Is klar, dein lächerliches Banshee kann da runter aber ein votec oder Radon nicht. Glaubst vermutlich auch, dass dein Bock deshalb so teuer war.
> 
> .



mit einem Radon oder votec kommste da vielleicht schon runter, aber sicher nicht wenn es im lächerliche 650b Format ist. da geht nur ein 29er. 
mit 26 Zoll brauchst du dich da egal von welcher Marke nicht blicken zu lassen, die krachen schon im Lift zusammen


----------



## kaptan (12. Juli 2018)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon den neuen Bell DH getestet? Muss mal schauen das ich den irgendwo in die Haende krieg.



Ich fahre jetzt seit zwei Monaten den Bell SuperDH. Exzellente Verarbeitung, tolles Design! Sitzt um welten besser als mein 2R mips den er abgelöst hat.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (14. Juli 2018)

Quatro Integrale und Downhill 2000 Bike Goggle 

https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/07/09/uvex-2019/


----------



## hxlrm (25. Juli 2018)

Moin,

Hab gerade meinen Bell Super 3R bekommen. Passt und gefällt mir gut. Aber .... wenn der Kinnbügel montiert ist, hat die hinzere Schnalle des Kinnbügel soviel spiel, das man das wackeln beim Kopfnicken schon hört. Was soll das auf dem Trail geben?Normal oder Fabrikationfehler?!

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titotarantula (25. Juli 2018)

Hi,

Muss ein fabrikationsfehler sein. Bei mir war alles fest. Und bei dem Helm von meinem Kumpel hat auch nix gewackelt.

Cheers,
Tito


----------



## platt_ziege (25. Juli 2018)

entweder nen fehler oder, nicht dass ich dir das unterstellen möchte aber gelesen habe, dass es nicht wenige gibt die anscheinend auch zu blöde sind um die "schnallen" auf- und zu zu machen ohne irgendwas zu beschädigen, dass diese nicht korrekt eingerastet bzw geschlossen sind?!
hatte erst das vorjahresmodell und jetzt den aktuellen und bei beiden sitzt alles sehr gut fest.


----------



## Mehrsau (26. Juli 2018)

Sitzt alles bombenfest bei mir. Schau mal ob die seitlichen Schnallen auch richtig greifen. Musst da schon bissl Druck beim Anziehen aufbringen.


----------



## hxlrm (26. Juli 2018)

Moin,

Seitenschnallen sind fest angezogen... Wenn ich die hintere Schnalle so weit anziehe, das sie nicht einrastet, sitzt sie fest, raste ich sie ein, wackelt die Schnalle hoch und runter.

Grüße


----------



## reflux (30. Juli 2018)

Suche einen Helm für unter 100€, der gut mit Goggles kombinierbar ist.
Das ist in der Preisklasse nicht drin ist, ist mir bewusst aber ich erwähne es nochmal-kein Helm mit Kinnbügel zum anklippen


----------



## greifswald (17. September 2018)

Hier rin kurzer Erfahrungsbericht zum Bell Super DH:

Mit Kinnbügel für einen Fullface sehr leicht.
Ohne merkt man schon das Mehrgewicht. Wenn dieses dem Schutz zugute kommt - dann ists auch kein Problem.
Er wirkt massiver als der Bell mips 2/3R und hat praktische Besonderheiten: Magnetverschluss, 2 sich ineinander bewegende Helmschalen. Weit vorgezogener Schweißablauf.
Die Passform ist bei Eierköppen wesentlich besser als brim 2r.
Das Anlegen des Bügels ohne absetzen der Helmschale klappt zuverlässiger als beim 2r.

Leider habe ich den Helm mit einem massiven Einschlag testen müssen.

Vorderrad über die Anliegerkurve und mit dem Gesicht voraus auf die Harte Kante geknallt.

Brille kaputt, Helm an der Stirn eingedrückt, Kinnbügel dreckig.

Für die Wucht des Einschlages gehts meiner Birne richtig gut.

Der Riemen hat ordentlich gegen den Hals gedrückt, so dass ich eine heisere Stimme habe.

Mein Kinn hat eine kleine Beule. Ich vermute, dass es den Kinnbügel an der Anliegerkante gegen das Kinn gedrückt hat.

Mit der Schutzwirkung bin ich sehr zufrieden. Crashreplacement kostet 150€.


----------



## greifswald (19. September 2018)

Noch eine Info: 
Crash-Replacement läuft über Grofa. Man ist auf die noch vorhandenen Helmfarben angewiesen. Helm muss an Grofa geschickt werden. 
Kostet dann: 150€ Helm+ 6€ Porto. Ich "spare" durch das Replacement 43€ (neu 199€) und muss leider eine andere Farbe nehmen.
Bei meinem Mips2R hätte es 130€+6€ gekostet. Ladenpreis war z.T. 100€....
Beim Helmkauf kann man also das toll beworbene Crash-Replacement als Kaufkriterium ignorieren.


----------



## sp00n82 (19. September 2018)

Je nachdem. Damals, als ich meinen ersten Bell Super zerstört hab, war der Austausch auf einen Super 2 schon angenehm günstiger, da kam der Helm aber auch gerade neu raus. Inzwischen gibts natürlich diverse Sonderangebote, und außerdem sind die auch gerade mitten in der Saisonumstellung, d.h. einige Farben sind nicht mehr, andere dafür noch nicht verfügbar.
Ich hab letzte Woche den Helm auch mal wieder zerstört, ein Wechsel vom Bell Super 2 (R) auf den Bell Super DH im Rahmen des Crash Replacements geht leider nicht. 
Ansonsten steh ich jetzt vor einem ähnlichem Problem, hab mir jetzt erstmal für 80€ einen Super 3 geholt (den Kinnbügel vom R hab ich noch von einem älteren Modell, der passt auch noch auf den 3er). Einzeln gibts den 3er bei Grofa so gut wie nicht mehr, Angeboten hatte sie mir dann zuerst den Sixer für 85€. Den könnte ich dann vielleicht für 100€ oder so wieder verkaufen, das lohnt sich dann auch nicht mehr wirklich.


----------



## urban_overload (19. September 2018)

greifswald schrieb:


> Beim Helmkauf kann man also das toll beworbene Crash-Replacement als Kaufkriterium ignorieren.


Kommt auf den Hersteller/die Marke an. Meinen Giro Chronicle MIPS habe ich letztes Jahr über das Crash Replacement (ging - im Hintergrund - auch über Grofa) zu 50% des Neupreises bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (19. September 2018)

50% sinds ja immer, aber halt vom UVP. Und je nach Helm ist der Marktpreis halt deutlich darunter.
Wobei ich den Super DH für 200€ auch nur in black/gum finde momentan (bei Hibike). Die anderen Farben kosten dann schon wieder mehr.


----------



## firefix (20. September 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Die anderen Farben kosten dann schon wieder mehr.


Was meinst du warum ich einen gelb-grünen Helm fahre.


----------



## platt_ziege (1. Oktober 2018)

kaptan schrieb:


> Ich fahre jetzt seit zwei Monaten den Bell SuperDH. Exzellente Verarbeitung, tolles Design! Sitzt um welten besser als mein 2R mips den er abgelöst hat.





greifswald schrieb:


> Hier rin kurzer Erfahrungsbericht zum Bell Super DH:
> Ohne merkt man schon das Mehrgewicht.
> Er wirkt massiver als der Bell mips 2/3R


wie ist es denn mit der lüftung und wärme beim dh ggü 2/3r?


----------



## greifswald (1. Oktober 2018)

Schwer zu vergleichen. Der Giro-Switchblade ist wesentlich wärmer als der Bell Super DH. Der DH ist vermutlich geringfügig wärmer als der 3r. Für mich taugte er aber als Trailhelm auch temperaturtechnisch.


----------



## Bit67 (26. Oktober 2018)

Tach zusammen
Gibt es eigentlich einen Unterschied zwischen dem BELL Super DH 2018 und 2019? Ich meine jetzt ausser den Farben.

Ich schau mir den gerade an weil ich einen DH und/oder Enduro Helm suche und entweder gibt es am Ende zwei oder halt einen ;-). Ich bin jetzt aber von der langsamen Sorte und fahre nur die einfachen Single und Flowtrails.
Cheers, Bit67


----------



## sp00n82 (26. Oktober 2018)

Bit67 schrieb:


> Tach zusammen
> Gibt es eigentlich einen Unterschied zwischen dem BELL Super DH 2018 und 2019? Ich meine jetzt ausser den Farben.
> 
> Ich schau mir den gerade an weil ich einen DH und/oder Enduro Helm suche und entweder gibt es am Ende zwei oder halt einen ;-). Ich bin jetzt aber von der langsamen Sorte und fahre nur die einfachen Single und Flowtrails.
> Cheers, Bit67


Da würde ich eher noch zum Super 3 greifen. Der Super DH ist nochmal ne Ecke schwerer als der 3er (100g mehr oder so am Kopf).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bit67 (31. Oktober 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Da würde ich eher noch zum Super 3 greifen. Der Super DH ist nochmal ne Ecke schwerer als der 3er (100g mehr oder so am Kopf).



Habe mich jetzt doch für den Bell super DH von 2018 entschieden, ist ja End Season und es gibt die mit Rabatt. Muss sagen, der erste Eindruck ist nicht schlecht. Lässt sich gut Einstellen, den Kinnschutz ist leicht abnehmbar, die Brille passt gut darunter und der GoPro Mount ist auch super. Auch das man die Kinnpad gegen dünnere tauschen kann passt. Da der Helm für Bikepark und Lifte/Shuttles eingesetzt wird, denke ich kann ich mit dem Mehrgewicht leben.


----------



## sp00n82 (1. November 2018)

Bit67 schrieb:


> Habe mich jetzt doch für den Bell super DH von 2018 entschieden, ist ja End Season und es gibt die mit Rabatt. Muss sagen, der erste Eindruck ist nicht schlecht. Lässt sich gut Einstellen, den Kinnschutz ist leicht abnehmbar, die Brille passt gut darunter und der GoPro Mount ist auch super. Auch das man die Kinnpad gegen dünnere tauschen kann passt. Da der Helm für Bikepark und Lifte/Shuttles eingesetzt wird, denke ich kann ich mit dem Mehrgewicht leben.


Bei "Single- und Flowtrails" hab ich jetzt nicht unbedingt an Bikeparks gedacht. Dafür ist der Super DH aber natürlich nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Bit67 (1. November 2018)

Also das was ich im Bikepark fahre, dafür wäre auch ein 3R gut genug gewesen ;-) - Aber man hat nur einen Kopf und der Helm ist wirklich nicht für 1000hm aufwärts auf dem Biobike gedacht  - ansonsten wäre es der 3R geworden.


----------

